# ==> 189 EOI Invitations for August 2017 <==



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Join guys! 

All the best!


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Join guys!
> 
> All the best!


bad luck in july. hoping for august now


ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Two big questions.

Did any occupation code get invited below < 70 ?

Did any of the non-prorata codes get invited?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

atif1987 said:


> bad luck in july. hoping for august now
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> ...


Hopefully! Wish you luck!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ngenhit said:


> Two big questions.
> 
> Did any occupation code get invited below < 70 ?
> 
> Did any of the non-prorata codes get invited?


have not see any yet, as per me.


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Anyone from 263111 got invite


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mandip said:


> Anyone from 263111 got invite


22/04 70 points. However, only 1 case - we need at least 2 to be sure.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm pondering on whether I should rely on a 70 pointer 2611 EOI in July or on a 60 pointer 2331 EOI filed in July.

Any thoughts?.


----------



## Mehkarsh (Jul 13, 2017)

Anyone got an invitation for NON-PRO RATA OCCUPATIONS??????
I submitted EOI at 60 points for VALUER- 224512 and no invitation till now??

Thanks
Any ideas on when am I likely to be invited.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Mehkarsh said:


> Anyone got an invitation for NON-PRO RATA OCCUPATIONS??????
> I submitted EOI at 60 points for VALUER- 224512 and no invitation till now??
> 
> Thanks
> Any ideas on when am I likely to be invited.


Doesnt seem so

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## Kyearn (Jul 25, 2017)

Can anyone tell me or guide me when will I get an invite? 

232111, 60 point EOI submitted at 28th June 2017

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dup


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Kyearn said:


> Can anyone tell me or guide me when will I get an invite?
> 
> 232111, 60 point EOI submitted at 28th June 2017
> 
> Thanks


Here people with 65 are waiting .with no luck. 

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Mandip said:


> Anyone from 263111 got invite


I believe right now they are just clearing backlog, and there isn't much change in occupation ceilings. We are seeing most of the invites for 2613 and 2211 only, because 2613 has had one of the highest ceilings in pro-rata, while 2211 had the highest cut off (resulting in more backlog for both).
As for 263111, you need not to worry, even if the ceiling is reduced to the minimum (minimum ceiling is 1000 for any profession as set by dibp in 2014) 263111 most probably will still have a maximum wait time of 3-4 months for 65 pointers. Last year 600+ invitations were given out of 1426 total till august 2nd round 2016, means around 42%-43% of the ceiling was consumed in just 2 months, so dibp decided to put 263111 in pro-rata, as for the remaining 47%-48% (700-800 seats remaining) we all know the waiting time was 4-6 weeks. So don't worry, 263111 doesn't have much 70+ pointers, that's why we are not seeing any invitation for 263111.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

1john1 said:


> i believe right now they are just clearing backlog, and there isn't much change in occupation ceilings. We are seeing most of the invites for 2613 and 2211 only, because 2613 has had one of the highest ceilings in pro-rata, while 2211 had the highest cut off (resulting in more backlog for both).
> As for 263111, you need not to worry, even if the ceiling is reduced to the minimum (minimum ceiling is 1000 for any profession as set by dibp in 2014) 263111 most probably will still have a maximum wait time of 3-4 months for 65 pointers. Last year 600+ invitations were given out of 1426 total till august 2nd round 2016, means around 42%-43% of the ceiling was consumed in just 2 months, so dibp decided to put 263111 in pro-rata, as for the remaining 47%-48% (700-800 seats remaining) we all know the waiting time was 4-6 weeks. So don't worry, 263111 doesn't have much 70+ pointers, that's why we are not seeing any invitation for 263111.


any analysis about 2633. With 65 points

anzsco 263312. Telecom network engineer
65 points
age 30
lang 20
edu 15
ielts l7 r 7 s6.5 w7.5
pte a l90 r90 s90 w88
ea submitted 19 apr 2017
ea positive 31 may 2017
eoi submiytted vsc189 65 points. 7 june 2017


----------



## Kishorekadam (Jul 11, 2017)

Subscribing


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

atif1987 said:


> any analysis about 2633. With 65 points
> 
> anzsco 263312. Telecom network engineer
> 65 points
> ...


2633 already had the lowest ceiling last year. So invitation trend will most probably be the same once they start inviting 2633.


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Subscribing


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> bad luck in july. hoping for august now
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> ...


Same here


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

1john1 said:


> 2633 already had the lowest ceiling last year. So invitation trend will most probably be the same once they start inviting 2633.


It was 1000, i think not the lowest.


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Kunwar ankush said:


> It was 1000, i think not the lowest.


I mean to say, 1000 is the minimum ceiling as set by DIBP in 2014. If a profession is in SOL/MLTSSL than the minimum ceiling it could be allotted is 1000 invitations.


----------



## nabzz (Jul 20, 2017)

so mechanical engineer with 65 points, submitted eoi on the 14th of july. Any idea when I'm getting the invite?


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

nabzz said:


> so mechanical engineer with 65 points, submitted eoi on the 14th of july. Any idea when I'm getting the invite?




Now 70 pointers are getting invite !!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PinoyME (Jul 22, 2017)

visakh said:


> nabzz said:
> 
> 
> > so mechanical engineer with 65 points, submitted eoi on the 14th of july. Any idea when I'm getting the invite?
> ...


Hi! May we know the DOE of Mechanical Engineers (233512) who were invited? I have 70points but DOE is only July 20th.


----------



## nabzz (Jul 20, 2017)

visakh said:


> Now 70 pointers are getting invite !!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know the 70 pointers are getting invites right now, but is there any chance for the 65 pointers? or do we improve our score or try our luck with state sponsorship?


----------



## UsmanHayat (Jul 25, 2017)

I have applied EOI with 60 points for 233311 Electrical Engineer 189 independent visa class. But, I haven't got an invitation for 26 July 2017 in till now?

I there any update or anyone got an invitation for 233311 Electrical Engineer on 26 July 2017?


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

UsmanHayat said:


> I have applied EOI with 60 points for 233311 Electrical Engineer 189 independent visa class. But, I haven't got an invitation for 26 July 2017 in till now?
> 
> I there any update or anyone got an invitation for 233311 Electrical Engineer on 26 July 2017?


What is your EOI DOE?
It seems like they invited only pro-rata codes in this invite round.


----------



## UsmanHayat (Jul 25, 2017)

nishish said:


> What is your EOI DOE?
> It seems like they invited only pro-rata codes in this invite round.


EOI DOE means?


----------



## UsmanHayat (Jul 25, 2017)

UsmanHayat said:


> EOI DOE means?


I have claimed points as:

1. 30 for age
2. 15 for Engineering
3. 10 for PTE 
4. 5 for experience


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

UsmanHayat said:


> EOI DOE means?


Date of Effect 

Cheers


----------



## UsmanHayat (Jul 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Date of Effect
> 
> Cheers


My DOE is 15/7/2017 with 60 points, 233311 Electrical Engineer 189 Visa class.

Do you have anyone in knowledge who got an invitation for 189 233311 on 26 July 2017?


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

UsmanHayat said:


> My DOE is 15/7/2017 with 60 points, 233311 Electrical Engineer 189 Visa class.
> 
> Do you have anyone in knowledge who got an invitation for 189 233311 on 26 July 2017?


None of the pro-rata codes got invited in this round so I think none of the electrical engineers got invited too.


----------



## UsmanHayat (Jul 25, 2017)

nishish said:


> None of the pro-rata codes got invited in this round so I think none of the electrical engineers got invited too.


Is electrical Pro rata or non Pro rata?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nabzz said:


> so mechanical engineer with 65 points, submitted eoi on the 14th of july. Any idea when I'm getting the invite?


It might take long if ceiling is same as last year. It could be Dec 2017-Feb 2018 too. All depends on ceiling and invite trend.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kyearn said:


> Can anyone tell me or guide me when will I get an invite?
> 
> 232111, 60 point EOI submitted at 28th June 2017
> 
> Thanks


Your occupation is non pro rata, so that's the good news and hence you will be invited. When - now that's a difficult question without seeing ceiling or invite trend.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

UsmanHayat said:


> Is electrical Pro rata or non Pro rata?


Non pro rata. But it seems like nothing below 70 is getting invited yet.


----------



## nabzz (Jul 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It might take long if ceiling is same as last year. It could be Dec 2017-Feb 2018 too. All depends on ceiling and invite trend.


Think I should try my luck with state sponsorship? Or try giving the pte's and increasing my score by 10 points?

Also does having family in victoria make a difference to your application for state sponsorship?


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi all, I'm quiet reader here for a while and a bit of disoriented after following and submitting my EOI. 

3123-11
60 pointer 189/190
DOE 22/06

Seems hopeless for the next 2 or even 4 rounds. 
Any advice would be appreciated 

Thanks all.


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

mmtee said:


> Hi all, I'm quiet reader here for a while and a bit of disoriented after following and submitting my EOI.
> 
> 3123-11
> 60 pointer 189/190
> ...


I mean a bit of hope when following and submitting but now feeling disoriented. My words are showing how disoriented I am. Lol


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

How about my EOI 65 points SC189 Anzscode 263111 ?
when can i expect my invitation ?


----------



## netsatan7 (Jul 26, 2017)

Dear All,

I submitted my EOI on 11 July, 2017, with my passport expiring in October 2017. I have now received the new passport, should I update the passport information now? 

Will updating the passport information affect my queue position?

Thanks

Occupation: Computer Network and Systems Engineer (263111)
Age: 30 (current age 31)
Education: 15
English: 20
Work Experience : 0
Total Points: 65

PTE-A (09/07/17): LRSW 90/90/90/90
EOI 189: 10/07/2017
EOI 189 Invite: 
V189 Lodgement: 
V189 Grant:


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

netsatan7 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 11 July, 2017, with my passport expiring in October 2017. I have now received the new passport, should I update the passport information now?
> 
> ...




Any changes in EOI will affect your submission date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

Hoping to get the invite on 1st round of August, or 2nd round
261313-65 points
DOE- 23/04/2017


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

netsatan7 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 11 July, 2017, with my passport expiring in October 2017. I have now received the new passport, should I update the passport information now?
> 
> ...


No.. DOE changes whenever there is any change in your points.. your Date of submission will change but that is irrelevant


----------



## netsatan7 (Jul 26, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> No.. DOE changes whenever there is any change in your points.. your Date of submission will change but that is irrelevant


But Date of submission impacts the invitation date right i.e. an EOI with 65 points submitted in May will get invite earlier than an EOI with 65 points submitted in July. 

Should I change the Passport information or hope to get an invite in second round of August/September given that my passport expires in October 2017 ?


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

1john1 said:


> I believe right now they are just clearing backlog, and there isn't much change in occupation ceilings. We are seeing most of the invites for 2613 and 2211 only, because 2613 has had one of the highest ceilings in pro-rata, while 2211 had the highest cut off (resulting in more backlog for both).
> As for 263111, you need not to worry, even if the ceiling is reduced to the minimum (minimum ceiling is 1000 for any profession as set by dibp in 2014) 263111 most probably will still have a maximum wait time of 3-4 months for 65 pointers. Last year 600+ invitations were given out of 1426 total till august 2nd round 2016, means around 42%-43% of the ceiling was consumed in just 2 months, so dibp decided to put 263111 in pro-rata, as for the remaining 47%-48% (700-800 seats remaining) we all know the waiting time was 4-6 weeks. So don't worry, 263111 doesn't have much 70+ pointers, that's why we are not seeing any invitation for 263111.


Good Analysis and Nice explanation


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

tchinyi said:


> How about my EOI 65 points SC189 Anzscode 263111 ?
> when can i expect my invitation ?


Very soon, hopefully next round. Else 2nd round of August.


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

netsatan7 said:


> But Date of submission impacts the invitation date right i.e. an EOI with 65 points submitted in May will get invite earlier than an EOI with 65 points submitted in July.
> 
> Should I change the Passport information or hope to get an invite in second round of August/September given that my passport expires in October 2017 ?


Change your passport information asap. Date of submission is not going to impact the invitation date.


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> No.. DOE changes whenever there is any change in your points.. your Date of submission will change but that is irrelevant


Hii,

I have submitted EOI with 60 points ANZSCO Code-233211 with DOE-12 Jul'17.I have few queries as below

1) Any idea to receive ITA with this score say after 2-3 rounds.
2) My passport expiry date is in Jul'2018 shall i renew my passport now or can i renew my passport after Visa lodging assuming that i get an ITA by say Sep'17 or Oct'17.


_____________________________
ANZSCO Code:-233211-Civil Engineer

IELTS 1st Attempt:-06th Sep'14 (L-6,R-5.5,W-6,S-7 Overall:6)
IELTS 2nd Attempt:-06th Dec'14 (L-7,R-7.5,W-6,S-5.5 Overall:6.5)
IELTS 3rd Attempt:-14th Mar'15 (L-7.5,R-6.5,W-6.5,S-6.5 Overall:7)
IELTS 4th Attempt:-30th Jul'16 (L-8,R-7,W-6.5,S-7.5 Overall:7.5)
IELTS 5th Attempt:-25th Mar'17(L-8,R-7.5,W-6,S-7 Overall:7)
CDR+RSEA submitted:-08th Jun'17(Fast Track)
EA Assesmentositive but reduced 5yrs of India work Exp due to lack of 3rd party evidence
EA Re-Assessmentositive with all experience counted(8yrs)
EOI Submitted:-12th Jul'17 with 60 points(Age-30 points,Education-15 points,Work Exp-15 points)
ITA recieved:-Waiting


----------



## TRNT (Mar 16, 2017)

mission0z said:


> Hoping to get the invite on 1st round of August, or 2nd round
> 261313-65 points
> DOE- 23/04/2017


Same here  Keeping fingers crossed..:fingerscrossed:

261313/65/189/14-03-17


----------



## nabzz (Jul 20, 2017)

Have another question. I'm thinking about claiming the 5 partner points but I'm a bit confused. My wife's a dentist which comes under STSOL and Im a mechanical engineer which comes under the MLTSSL. Will I be able to get points in this situation?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nabzz said:


> Have another question. I'm thinking about claiming the 5 partner points but I'm a bit confused. My wife's a dentist which comes under STSOL and Im a mechanical engineer which comes under the MLTSSL. Will I be able to get points in this situation?


MLTSSL = 189 and 190

STSOL = 190

So, only thing common is 190.

Hence, you can claim 5 points in 190 but not in 189.


----------



## samworld (Jul 14, 2017)

261313 With 70 points..I guess I will get invited the next round. DOE - June 26th.


----------



## shariq123 (Feb 7, 2017)

75 points for Accountant (General) with DOE 6th April 2017. Hoping I'll be invited in the 9th August round..(or maybe they'll hold the round on 16th August).


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

samworld said:


> 261313 With 70 points..I guess I will get invited the next round. DOE - June 26th.


Most probably YES !!!!


----------



## Nida AdeeL (Jul 21, 2017)

I submitted my EOI by 24 July 2017 with 65 points for Developer Programmer 261312.

Is there any chance of getting my ITA in the 1st round of August 2017....


----------



## Nida AdeeL (Jul 21, 2017)

samworld said:


> 261313 With 70 points..I guess I will get invited the next round. DOE - June 26th.


Sure. Inshallah


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

I have got none for Registered Nurse ( NEC) on 60 points. I had submitted EOI on 14th July and I was hoping to get on 26 July round as my friend had got within his first round. They didn't send me any invitation. Registered Nurse has still more than 70% ceilings left for 2016-17, though they didn't invite. I don't know what's going on inside DIBP.
Has anyone got an invitation for registered Nurse on 60 points today?


----------



## Digitek01 (Apr 25, 2017)

*When can I expect an invite?*

Hello,

Do I stand any chance to get invited on 1st round of August with 65 points under ANZSCO code: 261313. EOI date: 12th April '17?

I will lose 5 points on 22nd August' 17 due to Age. 

So, assuming 2nd round of August will be on 23rd August, would I get an invite before 2nd round? :fingerscrossed:


ACS: +'ve
PTE: S90 W75 R82 L78
Points: 65 (189) / 70 (NSW SS)
ANZSCO Code: 261313
EOI: 12th April '17
Invite: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello All,

*189 EOI Update Date:* 21-Jun-2017
*190 EOI Update Date for NSW:* 21-Jun-2017
*190 EOI Created Date for VIC:* 03-Jul-2017
*Job Occupation:* 261313 - Software Engineer
*189 Points:* 65
*190 Points:* 70

Still waiting for an invite. Not sure how much more do I need to wait!

Suhail.


----------



## KMS11 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Can some one predict when do I expect invite?

AGE:30 
EDU: 15 
PTE:10 
EXP: 10
ACS applied: March 21, 2017
ACS+ : April 3, 2017
EOI (189): April 3, 2017 (65 points)
EOI (190): April 3, 2017 (70 points)


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

KMS11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can some one predict when do I expect invite?
> 
> ...


Which code?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

KMS11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can some one predict when do I expect invite?
> 
> ...


Hi No matter which ICT ANZSCO code you are, timing if an invite will depend on the overall number of invites per round. 1000 per round could make it a slow progress to 65 points for all Pro Rata and Non Pro Rata occupations. Whatever the ceilings are, they are set and probably similar to last year but the big variable is the total number of invites for August and future rounds - 

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

netsatan7 said:


> But Date of submission impacts the invitation date right i.e. an EOI with 65 points submitted in May will get invite earlier than an EOI with 65 points submitted in July.
> 
> Should I change the Passport information or hope to get an invite in second round of August/September given that my passport expires in October 2017 ?





P.S said:


> Change your passport information asap. Date of submission is not going to impact the invitation date.


First you need to understand what passport info in EOI really is for. It is a substitute of security information in case one forget login.

Hence, it is not required to change it in EOI and I am not sure how you can do so either. EOI is not visa application and hence its redundant.

Now, if you have any info that is given wrong or changes with time, you need to update it or else you will be invited with outdated or wrong information and in such cases, it will just complicate your visa application and can also result in refusal. So, update whenever things changes irrespective of whatever it causes to your EOI.

And if there is no change of points, then only date of submission will change which is irrelevant. Only Date Of Effect matters and it changes when there is change of points.

If your points changes and you didn't updated, then you got invited with wrong points and it will lead to visa refusal. So, no point being clever.

*tl;dr:* *If you have to change something, then you have to change it. There is no way out. *

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nabzz said:


> Think I should try my luck with state sponsorship? Or try giving the pte's and increasing my score by 10 points?
> 
> Also does having family in victoria make a difference to your application for state sponsorship?


Try PTE if you can, definitely the better option. Don't know much about state invite.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Can some one please throw some light on why dibp is not releasing the results and occupational cielings???? It is really.frustrating not knowing when will i.get the invitr.with.reasonable points that is 65

anzsco 263312. Telecom network engineer
65 points
age 30
lang 20
edu 15
ielts l7 r 7 s6.5 w7.5
pte a l90 r90 s90 w88
ea submitted 19 apr 2017
ea positive 31 may 2017
eoi submiytted vsc189 65 points. 7 june 2017


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> I have got none for Registered Nurse ( NEC) on 60 points. I had submitted EOI on 14th July and I was hoping to get on 26 July round as my friend had got within his first round. They didn't send me any invitation. Registered Nurse has still more than 70% ceilings left for 2016-17, though they didn't invite. I don't know what's going on inside DIBP.
> Has anyone got an invitation for registered Nurse on 60 points today?


None of the non pro-rata occupations got invited in July rounds with less than 70 points. May be in coming rounds they will invite.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> I have got none for Registered Nurse ( NEC) on 60 points. I had submitted EOI on 14th July and I was hoping to get on 26 July round as my friend had got within his first round. They didn't send me any invitation. Registered Nurse has still more than 70% ceilings left for 2016-17, though they didn't invite. I don't know what's going on inside DIBP.
> 
> Has anyone got an invitation for registered Nurse on 60 points today?




I am also a nurse at 65 and there are already 7-8 with score of 70/65/60...all filled EOI but none of them for invitation 
Fyi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMS11 (Jan 25, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> which code?


261313


----------



## staybrave (May 5, 2017)

233411, 65points, submitted on May 19, anyone similar to my case keep in touch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Can some one please throw some light on why dibp is not releasing the results and occupational cielings???? It is really.frustrating not knowing when will i.get the invitr.with.reasonable points that is 65
> 
> anzsco 263312. Telecom network engineer
> 65 points
> ...


Well the usual answer is: _*They are either too busy or too lazy*_.


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well the usual answer is: _*They are either too busy or too lazy*_.


Or they are not interested in sharing details

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## nabzz (Jul 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Try PTE if you can, definitely the better option. Don't know much about state invite.


Thanks! Signed up for PTE's!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tarungupta1688 said:


> Or they are not interested in sharing details
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Well that could be too. But they usually shared info so far.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nabzz said:


> Thanks! Signed up for PTE's!


This might get you started. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## ninizhang522 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi experts, 

ANZSCO: 2611. My DOE is 12/05/2017, point 70. But my visa will expire in early Oct. Can anyone suggest me when can I get an invite or what to do now? As i am currently trying to study PTE, but I've taken IELTS 7 in stead of PTE 65 before, I reckon is totally different structure. I am afraid I can not get the invite before Oct. 

Thank you guys so much.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ninizhang522 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think you are quite certainly will get ITA before October. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkie2017 (Jul 29, 2017)

2613, 70 points submitted 28th/July, fingers crossed.

I have already applied for police check; health check however, was blocked by the system - service unavailable. Meh.


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa (May 21, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

what is the date for next round of invite for August. Also did anyone got invite for 

Telecommunications Network Engineer - 263312


----------



## alexkhv (Jul 29, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Doesnt seem so
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


Do you receive any experience confirmation?


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi Guys,

261311-65 points
DOE- 7th May 2017

Can I expect the invite in August? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dnalost said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 261311-65 points
> DOE- 7th May 2017
> ...


Unless they increase the overall quota of invites from 1000 to 2000 as in the last year, there is very little hope for 65 pointers of getting invites any time soon n good numbers

Somehow or the other considerable number of applicants are scoring 20 points in English which was not the case earlier when only IELTS was accepted 

It was very difficult to get 20 points in English and now I think half the members here have that score

Maybe the PTEA tests are actually easier or the skills of the applicants has gone up, but it has resulted in high scores for the applicants 

So anyways Only a handful of 65 pointers would be invited every round if at all, and the waiting list will keep getting longer and I would not be surprised if the 65 pointers end up in the same boat very soon as 60 pointers are now


Let's wait to see how they split the invites between the points tested and NZ stream 
And the per round quota before taking a call

Cheers


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> dnalost said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Haven't they cleared most of 70&75 pointers, so shouldn't they start inviting 65's from next round onwards?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dnalost said:


> Haven't they cleared most of 70&75 pointers, so shouldn't they start inviting 65's from next round onwards?


Every day new application are filed, and as I said quite a few of them would be 70 and higher. So they would eat the invites with just the crumbs left for the 65, if at all
It's a never ending process

Anyways, it's all guesses unless we get some actual data from DIBP on what they plan to do

Cheers


----------



## mandamn (Jul 12, 2017)

dnalost said:


> Haven't they cleared most of 70&75 pointers, so shouldn't they start inviting 65's from next round onwards?


Ideally if they increase invitations per round, 65 pointers should be able to receive invites sooner. With 1000 per round it can take some time.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Unless they increase the overall quota of invites from 1000 to 2000 as in the last year, there is very little hope for 65 pointers of getting invites any time soon n good numbers
> 
> Somehow or the other considerable number of applicants are scoring 20 points in English which was not the case earlier when only IELTS was accepted
> 
> ...


is that for pro rata or non prorata

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## sparkie2017 (Jul 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Maybe the PTEA tests are actually easier


Maybe off-topic but IELTS writing and speaking are way too subjective, as well as the conspiracy of artificially limiting your band score etc.

Take me as an example, my writing scores are 6, 6 and 6.5 across the span of 5 years, and they are before I left China, after graduation and after working professionally for almost a year. IELTS in my opinion simply doesn't represent my actual language skills.

PTE-A on the other hand, eliminates most subjective factors from a human assessor, but at the same time can be easily tricked, once you figure out how the system works...and then train to trick the system.

I honestly don't think PTE-A is much better than IELTS (I got 90/90 for written discourse, ironic when writing has always been my lowest or equal lowest band in IELTS), but at the end of the day, all we need are points, and PTE-A works (at least for me).


----------



## Fuch (Jul 30, 2017)

Been following this forum for a while and this is my first post.
ANZSCO 233211 (Civil Engineer)
AGE 30 PTS
EDU 15 PTS
LANG 10PTS (IELTS L 8 R 9 S 7 W 7)
OVERSEA EXP 10 PTS
EOI SUBMITTED 65 POINTS FOR VSC189 7 JULY 2017

I understand that Civil Engineer is not pro rate occupation but I didn't receive invitation in JULY :'(
Can I expect invitation in next invitation round?


----------



## marcenet03 (Dec 18, 2014)

sparkie2017 said:


> Maybe off-topic but IELTS writing and speaking are way too subjective, as well as the conspiracy of artificially limiting your band score etc.
> 
> Take me as an example, my writing scores are 6, 6 and 6.5 across the span of 5 years, and they are before I left China, after graduation and after working professionally for almost a year. IELTS in my opinion simply doesn't represent my actual language skills.
> 
> ...


Hi Sparkie, I'm totally agree with you regarding PTE. Off topic, are you able to share what method/course did you use for the writing part?
I now is off topic, but I would appreciate your help.


----------



## ahsanmehmood (Aug 7, 2014)

*Expected time for 189 & 190 Invitation*

Hi,

I have couple of clarifications:
1) Does anyone know the expected time frame of 189 Invitation?
2) Is OK to submit 190 EOI for multiple states? What is the expected time frame?

ANZSCO 263111 (Computer System & Network Engineer)
60 Points
AGE 25
LANG 10
EDU 10
PTE A L90 R70 S73 W90
EOI Submitted VSC189 60 Points 02-07-2017
EOI Submitted VSC190 VIC 65 Points 02-07-2017
EOI Submitted VSC190 NSW 65 Points 02-07-2017


----------



## australis (Mar 26, 2017)

^

1) No
2) Yes. No.


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hello,

Anyone with code 233211 with 60 points submitted EOI.

When can i get invitation any idea pls ??

My DOE-12th July'2017


----------



## Fuch (Jul 30, 2017)

rakeshsoni86 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone with code 233211 with 60 points submitted EOI.
> 
> ...


I'm in similar situation, 233211 with 65 points, DOE 7th July 2017.
Was expecting to receive invitation in July, but missed both round
Any advise from forumers?


----------



## carolbee (Jul 31, 2017)

Subscribing 

261111 70 points DOE 12/4/2017

Seeing all 75 pointers were cleared in last round. Hopefully we can get invited in Aug.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sparkie2017 (Jul 29, 2017)

marcenet03 said:


> Hi Sparkie, I'm totally agree with you regarding PTE. Off topic, are you able to share what method/course did you use for the writing part?
> I now is off topic, but I would appreciate your help.


I actually did not really prepare for it. All I did was reading the exam structure. And writing discourse is not writing...I got 76 in writing. Sorry can't help.


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

Fuch said:


> I'm in similar situation, 233211 with 65 points, DOE 7th July 2017.
> Was expecting to receive invitation in July, but missed both round
> Any advise from forumers?


The only method to get invited sooner is increase the point score sadly. I am 60 pointer too, if I miss Aug rounds again, I will need to spend money for speech improvement and PTE test again.


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

Submitted my EOI today, not expecting any invite yet as I am on 60 points. However have a PTE-A test scheduled on 14th Aug to get additional 10 points to bump my score to 70. Hopefully then I'll be able to get invite in 23rd Aug round because my points will reduce on 28th Aug (my birthday and I am turning 33).


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Hello all.

I am new here (joined today)eace:

Just wondering how will my profile be ranked: 70 points DOE 31/7/2017. 

Can anyone please tell me when shall I expect an invite??



*ANZSCO Code: *234112 Agricultural Scientist
*IELTS: *8 (L9, R8, W7, S7.5) 17/07/2017
*VETASSESS Skills assessment:* 27/07/2017
*EOI 189:* 31/07/2017
*TOTAL POINTS:*70


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Next round on 09 Aug ???


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

1john1 said:


> I believe right now they are just clearing backlog, and there isn't much change in occupation ceilings. We are seeing most of the invites for 2613 and 2211 only, because 2613 has had one of the highest ceilings in pro-rata, while 2211 had the highest cut off (resulting in more backlog for both).
> As for 263111, you need not to worry, even if the ceiling is reduced to the minimum (minimum ceiling is 1000 for any profession as set by dibp in 2014) 263111 most probably will still have a maximum wait time of 3-4 months for 65 pointers. Last year 600+ invitations were given out of 1426 total till august 2nd round 2016, means around 42%-43% of the ceiling was consumed in just 2 months, so dibp decided to put 263111 in pro-rata, as for the remaining 47%-48% (700-800 seats remaining) we all know the waiting time was 4-6 weeks. So don't worry, 263111 doesn't have much 70+ pointers, that's why we are not seeing any invitation for 263111.


Any chance for 60?


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

kashifrana84 said:


> Any chance for 60?


Unfortunately no. Try PTE if you haven't already. If you have 7 each in IELTS (I assume you do have) then getting 79+ in PTE is way easier for you, and that will raise your total points to 70, and you can get the invitation in the very next round.


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Australian government is moving towards introducing provisional residence for migrants before they can take out permanent residency.

Nocookies | The Australian

P-plates for migrants in Peter Dutton's visa overhaul | afr.com


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

1john1 said:


> Australian government is moving towards introducing provisional residence for migrants before they can take out permanent residency.
> 
> Nocookies | The Australian
> 
> P-plates for migrants in Peter Dutton's visa overhaul | afr.com


Will such changes affect applicants already residing in Australia?


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

parth1310 said:


> Will such changes affect applicants already residing in Australia?


They can't change visa status for those who are already on PR. So, no, it won't affect them. As for those who are on student visas, they will most likely be screwed with the rest of others if govt implement it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Will such changes affect applicants already residing in Australia?


Those who already have the Permanent Residence Visas would not be affected.
But from the date that this becomes a law, all the future applicants would be affected

Its just a discussion paper at present
Still a long way for implementation.

Cheers


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

*ACS Exp in EOI*

Hello Experts,

Yesterday my friend received ACS result.

03/10 - 12/15 (5yrs 9mths) -- TCS
01/16 - 03/16 (0yrs 2mths) -- CogniZant
03/16 - 01/17 (0yrs 10mths)-- Tech M (India)
01/17 - 08/17 (0yrs 8mths)-- Tech M (Australia)

*employment after March 2012*

His Total Experience is 7.4 years 
After considering ACS after March 2012 (5.5) years Exp.

While filling EOI, when he mentioned Australia Exp his Exp points are 5.

Please suggest if he can mention Total experience to get 10 points.

*Please Note he is working for same company but different country.*

Thanks.


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> parth1310 said:
> 
> 
> > Will such changes affect applicants already residing in Australia?
> ...


So, hope it will not affect the number of invites this year?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Has anyone got any idea about the next skill select invitation date for August round??
Thanks


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Has anyone got any idea about the next skill select invitation date for August round??
> Thanks


hi

Following trends, as I do, I would say 9th and 23rd August looking highly likely

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

1john1 said:


> Australian government is moving towards introducing provisional residence for migrants before they can take out permanent residency.
> 
> Nocookies | The Australian
> 
> P-plates for migrants in Peter Dutton's visa overhaul | afr.com


I believe if the liberals hang on to power a few yeats from now. Australia will completely close its doors to migrants and will become uninhabitable for them

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hello people,

Have been reading this thread from quite some time.

Have submitted the EOI today for 189 visa with 65 points for 261313.

Thinking to apply for 190 visa as well to get 5 more points. 

In this case, will i get two invitations for 189 and 190?

Please share your thoughts on this.


----------



## cynix008 (Jan 25, 2017)

as per my info(based on forumers), if you are using same EOI account to apply for 190 n 189, In this case you will either receive invite for 190 or 189 and you will have 60 days time to apply for visa. During this 60 days period you will not receive another invite and if you are waiting for another visa invitation then you have to let the received invitation expire.

By the way there is no restriction to create 2 separate EOI account for different visa category. In this case you could get 2 invites against EOI submitted from 2 different account.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

12 July round results are to be published very soon. The page has been created on the DIBP website but it's yet to be authorized for public view. Currently it says, _401 UNAUTHORIZED_. Stay tuned guys..


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

cynix008 said:


> as per my info(based on forumers), if you are using same EOI account to apply for 190 n 189, In this case you will either receive invite for 190 or 189 and you will have 60 days time to apply for visa. During this 60 days period you will not receive another invite and if you are waiting for another visa invitation then you have to let the received invitation expire.
> 
> By the way there is no restriction to create 2 separate EOI account for different visa category. In this case you could get 2 invites against EOI submitted from 2 different account.


Thanks a lot for the reply!

The chances of getting invite soon for 189 with 65 points is very less right? Long long it light take? 3 months or upto 6 months?

Any suggestions? Is the wise to apply for State Sponsorship or wait for 189 invite with current 65 points only? 

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## cynix008 (Jan 25, 2017)

Pia91 said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply!
> 
> The chances of getting invite soon for 189 with 65 points is very less right? Long long it light take? 3 months or upto 6 months?
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat as you are, with same points and occupation code. I will wait for 189, in the mean time just save money


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

cynix008 said:


> I am in the same boat as you are, with same points and occupation code. I will wait for 189, in the mean time just save money [/QUOTE
> 
> What was your DOE?


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

cynix008 said:


> I am in the same boat as you are, with same points and occupation code. I will wait for 189, in the mean time just save money



What was your DOE?


----------



## cynix008 (Jan 25, 2017)

Pia91 said:


> What was your DOE?


12 july 2017


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> 12 July round results are to be published very soon. The page has been created on the DIBP website but it's yet to be authorized for public view. Currently it says, _401 UNAUTHORIZED_. Stay tuned guys..


post the link please

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

atif1987 said:


> post the link please
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


Its not yet published, but it will be soon.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Its not yet published, but it will be soon.


i cannot find any page created with such subject

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

atif1987 said:


> i cannot find any page created with such subject
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


Brother, *its not yet published*. You wont be able to find it on official website until its published. The link will be this one: https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-july-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Brother, *its not yet published*. You wont be able to find it on official website until its published. The link will be this one: https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-july-2017-round-results.aspx


The page is not yet created. plz dont post unverified information. thanks

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

atif1987 said:


> The page is not yet created. plz dont post unverified information. thanks
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


Kindly read my original post, I have already mentioned its not yet published, and have been intimating you in all of your replies. The information is verified, you are a new comer so you wont know. Please ignore, its not for you. Thanks


----------



## Sowndar (Mar 14, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> bad luck in july. hoping for august now
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> ...



All the best for this month..

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Job code	: 263112 - Developer Programmer
Age : 28 years(30 points)
Work Exp	: 5.7 Years (5 points)
ACS Results	: 27/09/2016, Positive
Education	: MCA (15 points)
PTE A : (S - 80, W - 65, R - 67, L - 66) (10 Points) 
Spouse point : 5 points 
Total Points 189 : 65
189 EOI : 13/06/2017
Total Points 190 (NSW) : 70
190 EOI	: 13/06/2017
Invite : Pending


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/visa-reform/policy-consultation-paper


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Has anyone got any idea about the next skill select invitation date for August round??
> Thanks


According to pattern, it should be August 9.


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

2613 65 pointers may start getting invited in August, right everybody?


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi All, my EOI details? are below:
Points: 65
DOE: 6th Apr 17
Job code: 263111
Please let me know when can I expect invitation.


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

Dgrover said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/visa-reform/policy-consultation-paper


What does this mean to people who are waiting for invite? 
Experts, please share your views?
Will it cause any drastic change in the upcoming months?


----------



## maxandmxd (Jul 31, 2017)

hi all
65 points 
233513
EOI date 2017.7.16
don't know how long I need wait.


----------



## ishjain (Aug 1, 2017)

*unable to login to skillset*

hi.. is anyone able to login to skillset Site?? 
it is giving some technical error on login.


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Form 80 and Form 1221*

Hi Members,
The forms 80 and 1221 could be filled by typing. is it fine? Or we must write with the pen and scan it and upload?

Thanks.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> Hi Members,
> The forms 80 and 1221 could be filled by typing. is it fine? Or we must write with the pen and scan it and upload?
> 
> Thanks.


TYPE WHATEVER YOU CAN. Signature page and other pages where typing space is not enough you can use pen.
Then SCAN and merge properly.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

ishjain said:


> hi.. is anyone able to login to skillset Site??
> it is giving some technical error on login.


I logged in some 30 mins back. It was ok


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

maxandmxd said:


> hi all
> 65 points
> 233513
> EOI date 2017.7.16
> don't know how long I need wait.


I am guessing atleast next 2-3 rounds. Issue is that 70 pointers keep getting added.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

dnalost said:


> What does this mean to people who are waiting for invite?
> 
> Experts, please share your views?
> 
> Will it cause any drastic change in the upcoming months?




Yes may be frim next year...its just the intial stage...review... Parliament n den implementation will take around 01 year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

Hello Atif,

just checked your PTE - A score and really appreciate it.

Can you please guide me how to score more as I have proficient score in PTE A but looking forward to score 79+ in all. pls guide


----------



## netsatan7 (Jul 26, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> First you need to understand what passport info in EOI really is for. It is a substitute of security information in case one forget login.
> 
> Hence, it is not required to change it in EOI and I am not sure how you can do so either. EOI is not visa application and hence its redundant.
> 
> ...


Thanks, thats what I was thinking, I actually tried changing the Passport info, but there was no section for something like that.


----------



## netsatan7 (Jul 26, 2017)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Yesterday my friend received ACS result.
> 
> ...



This is very tricky to answer. But given below is the safe information.

Break the TCS jobs in two section, one before being eligible and one after being eligible. Mark the second job as relative and first as not relative.

Same goes for Tech M, break it in two jobs. With one in Off shore experience and other in on shore experience. Since you have only 8 months experience in Australia, so you will not get 5 added points immediately, but system will automatically update your points in 4 months and you will get invite (hopefully). 

This is the safest option, as it will ensure that at no point you have claimed more than you deserve.

Please NOTE, your Australian experience CAN ONLY be considered if that was part of ACS assessment. If your ACS assessment was based on off shore experience, and you moved to Australia after the assessment. You need to get a new assessment from ACS for Australian Experience. Do not mention any experience which has not been assessed for that particular country.


----------



## Mehkarsh (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello All

When is the next invitation round ??

Any ideas when can i likely get invitation

OCCUPATION: Valuer- 224512
Date Submitted: 22nd June 2017
Points: 60


----------



## netsatan7 (Jul 26, 2017)

Mehkarsh said:


> Hello All
> 
> When is the next invitation round ??
> 
> ...


Next round is expected to be on 09 August, 2017. I have not heard of any non pro rata occupations receiving invite so it is hard to say when will you get invite.


----------



## Heenz (Aug 2, 2017)

Hello guys and gals 

Anyone have any news on chemical engineering EOI invitations? 
I applied on -> 28th April, 2017
Points -> 65
ANZSCO 233111


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Heenz said:


> Hello guys and gals
> 
> Anyone have any news on chemical engineering EOI invitations?
> I applied on -> 28th April, 2017
> ...


I suspect the department is inviting only applicants with more then 70 points only irrespective of the categories 

Let the cutoffs for the July rounds be published and then take a call


Cheers


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

netsatan7 said:


> Next round is expected to be on 09 August, 2017. I have not heard of any non pro rata occupations receiving invite so it is hard to say when will you get invite.




There are aome cases of non pro rata occupation getting invitation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knagelli (Jun 19, 2017)

I have applied with 70 points ( 261313 - Software Engineer) on 31st Jul 2017. What are the chances of me getting ITA in next round of invitation. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Any idea when will the 65 pointers will get a invite for 261111 ICT Business Analyst?


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

Chances are more for 70 pointers 2613 code...but it also depends on the number of invitations for next round.


----------



## mahad_attari (Aug 1, 2017)

When will they update occupation ceiling and july round results


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hello all,

Just have a quick question. Anybody please respond

Is it possible to submit EOI for 189 and 190 visa from two different login accounts?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pia91 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just have a quick question. Anybody please respond
> 
> Is it possible to submit EOI for 189 and 190 visa from two different login accounts?


You can

Cheers


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You can
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply.

One more thing, my agent told Since EOI id's are different for 189 and 190 visa it means its logged under different accounts. Is that so?

Just wanted to confirm what is really mean by two different accounts?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Guys, 

I remember people said that highschool certificate can be presented as proof of DOB instead of birth certificate. Just want to recheck this, as I do not have birth certificate. 
Also, guys in India please advise who can translate my documents from Hindi to English.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Heenz said:


> Hello guys and gals
> 
> Anyone have any news on chemical engineering EOI invitations?
> I applied on -> 28th April, 2017
> ...


You should have got invite last year only. Chemical engineer didn't reach its ceiling last year.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I remember people said that highschool certificate can be presented as proof of DOB instead of birth certificate. Just want to recheck this, as I do not have birth certificate.
> Also, guys in India please advise who can translate my documents from Hindi to English.


I had my wife's birth certificate translated in English by a Hindi professor at my university (we work at a university). We attached certified copy of original birth certificate in hindi, certified translated copy, and a statement by the translator mentioning his full name, position, place of work, qualifications in Hindi, number of years of experience in teaching Hindi language, etc.

On the other, I had mine officially reissued in English by the municipal corporation where it was registered.

Not sure about high school certificate. You can always get a new birth certificate issued by the local municipal corporation at your birth place; if you still reside there.


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

Submitted eoi today for subclass 189 for anzsco -261313 - software engineer with 65 points and subclass 190 for NSW with 70 points.. Any idea guyz would my application be invited in near future?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

Kranthi716 said:


> Submitted eoi today for subclass 189 for anzsco -261313 - software engineer with 65 points and subclass 190 for NSW with 70 points.. Any idea guyz would my application be invited in near future?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Am on same boat as you. Please keep me updated as well!


----------



## Shalia (Aug 2, 2017)

hello All,

We are going to apply for EOI today, just wanted some help with estimating the time it might take to get the invite. we hold 70 points with ANZSCO 261313 when can we get an invite if we apply today, and what is the backlogs for the invite of 261313

70 Points
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
EXP 5


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Shalia said:


> hello All,
> 
> We are going to apply for EOI today, just wanted some help with estimating the time it might take to get the invite. we hold 70 points with ANZSCO 261313 when can we get an invite if we apply today, and what is the backlogs for the invite of 261313
> 
> ...


Hopefully next wednesday


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

parth1310 said:


> I had my wife's birth certificate translated in English by a Hindi professor at my university (we work at a university). We attached certified copy of original birth certificate in hindi, certified translated copy, and a statement by the translator mentioning his full name, position, place of work, qualifications in Hindi, number of years of experience in teaching Hindi language, etc.
> 
> On the other, I had mine officially reissued in English by the municipal corporation where it was registered.
> 
> Not sure about high school certificate. You can always get a new birth certificate issued by the local municipal corporation at your birth place; if you still reside there.


I don't know any such professor  

How about high school certificate or Social Security Card (UID in India) as a proof of age.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> I don't know any such professor
> 
> How about high school certificate or Social Security Card (UID in India) as a proof of age.


UID won't be considered. It's a national identity proof. Not sure about high school certificate though, haven't seen anyone use it. Maybe any senior member can comment on that.

Alternatively, there are a few professional translating services in India. They can translate your document for a small fee.


----------



## Neha2481 (Aug 2, 2017)

When will be the next round Today or 9th August???


----------



## Shalia (Aug 2, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hopefully next wednesday


Thanks


----------



## Heenz (Aug 2, 2017)

nishish said:


> You should have got invite last year only. Chemical engineer didn't reach its ceiling last year.


Oh wow. Does this happen often? Any idea why one wouldn't receive an invitation then?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

parth1310 said:


> UID won't be considered. It's a national identity proof. Not sure about high school certificate though, haven't seen anyone use it. Maybe any senior member can comment on that.
> 
> Alternatively, there are a few professional translating services in India. They can translate your document for a small fee.


10th certificate can be used instead of birth certificate, usually if none of these are available, people use some sort of affidavits - but i am not sure on format.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> I don't know any such professor
> 
> How about high school certificate or Social Security Card (UID in India) as a proof of age.


If you mean AAdhaar Card, then its accepted

It can be used as an evidence for date of birth age etc.

There is a specific option to give the Aadhaar number for Indians when you fill the online application for 189 visa to prove your identity

Cheers


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Heenz said:


> Oh wow. Does this happen often? Any idea why one wouldn't receive an invitation then?


No idea mate. It shouldn't have happened. All pro-rata occupations reached their ceilings in April last year and after that, in May and June, only non pro-rata (even with 60 points) were invited. You need to check the EOI again and see if there is any mistake.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

newbienz said:


> If you mean AAdhaar Card, then its accepted
> 
> It can be used as an evidence for date of birth age etc.
> 
> ...


Oh Great! Yes I meant AAdhar only. Thanks newbienz.

One more thing, do you think notary @ district court would be able to translate few documents in English?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Oh Great! Yes I meant AAdhar only. Thanks newbienz.
> 
> One more thing, do you think notary @ district court would be able to translate few documents in English?


Nope
All documents have to be translated by an official translator authorized to do so
Check the DIBP website for the list of persons authorized
I am sure notaries are not one of them

Cheers


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 10th certificate can be used instead of birth certificate, usually if none of these are available, people use some sort of affidavits - but i am not sure on format.


Thanks Andrey! So now I have 2 options- 10th certificate and AAdhaar (UID). So I should be fine.


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Thank you.*

Thank you.


sharma1981 said:


> TYPE WHATEVER YOU CAN. Signature page and other pages where typing space is not enough you can use pen.
> Then SCAN and merge properly.


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*PTE Scores to DIBP*

Dear members,
So, we can send the scores to DIBP anytime before we submit the application, can't we? I mean, before getting invited as well.

The relevant institute name I see is "Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) - DIBP - Visa Applications" in Pearson account to send the scores. Is this the one?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Thanks Andrey! So now I have 2 options- 10th certificate and AAdhaar (UID). So I should be fine.




AAdhar - has never heard of being accepted. 

1st passport
2nd birth certificates or 10th certificate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Thanks Andrey! So now I have 2 options- 10th certificate and AAdhaar (UID). So I should be fine.




AAdhar - has never heard of being accepted. 

1st passport
2nd birth certificates or 10th certificate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

Subscribing to this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## mankman (Jul 5, 2017)

Subscribing to this thread.

Thanks! 




__________________
SC 189 - ANZSCO Code- 231312;EOI Date of Effect: 17/April/2017 (65 points)


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

mankman said:


> Subscribing to this thread.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Rather than add a "Following" or "Subscribing" comment to multiple threads, please use the "Subscribe to this thread" link to subscribe to a thread. 

You can find it at the top right of the first post in every thread, in the green bar. 

Thank you. 
kaju


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> AAdhar - has never heard of being accepted.
> 
> 1st passport
> 2nd birth certificates or 10th certificate
> ...


Hear it now

And I am telling this with 1st hand information as just last week I lodged my application and gave Aadhaar as my primary identification which the system accepted 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Hear it now
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When we hear other getting grant with that - we can chat. Otherwise, have no reason to believe you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkie2017 (Jul 29, 2017)

Trying to submit My Health Declaration but got "service temporarily unavailable" on submit

Anyone else has the same issue?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> When we hear other getting grant with that - we can chat. Otherwise, have no reason to believe you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you really think I give a hoot whether you believe me or not

You stick your head in the sand like a ostrich for all I care

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Do you really think I give a hoot whether you believe me or not
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You constantly make comments which mislead members, this time no different. 

Whatever you give is your problem, not my. 

Members deserve accurate info, not your imagination 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Keep it nice, fellas. :rolleyes2:


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Do you really think I give a hoot whether you believe me or not
> 
> You stick your head in the sand like a ostrich for all I care
> 
> Cheers


Chill mate,

I'm pretty sure Andrey meant for everyone's good.

Until you get a grant, and is not asked for subsequent documents for the exact purpose, you will not know whether you were right or not.

Aadhar is just a proof of identity, not of citizenship as it says on the record and is a recent thing. But if you were specifically asked for 'Aadhar' being an 'Indian' applicant, that is a new section. You could be right or you could be wrong. Throw some light into the section where it was asked so that it will help someone in the future. 

And now, as a proof of age the 189 checklist specifically says any proof with age but suggests birth certificate / passport. Copy of the Passport would be the safest option :-\


----------



## riiyoPOD (Jun 22, 2017)

Mehkarsh said:


> Anyone got an invitation for NON-PRO RATA OCCUPATIONS??????
> I submitted EOI at 60 points for VALUER- 224512 and no invitation till now??
> 
> Thanks
> Any ideas on when am I likely to be invited.


Im applying for a non pro rata occupation (252611, Podiatrist) too but have not got an invitation either. been pretty slow lately, but dont worry it will come soon. 
Looks like DIBP is trying to clear backlog of occupations where too many applicants are waiting despite 60+ points because of pro-rata. So, give it a few weeks and wait out till things get normal. *fingers crossed*


----------



## knagelli (Jun 19, 2017)

Shalia said:


> hello All,
> 
> We are going to apply for EOI today, just wanted some help with estimating the time it might take to get the invite. we hold 70 points with ANZSCO 261313 when can we get an invite if we apply today, and what is the backlogs for the invite of 261313
> 
> ...


Even I applied with the same credentials and awaiting response for my EOI. Please keep me posted if you hear anything from the next invitation round.

Cheers!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shalia said:


> hello All,
> 
> We are going to apply for EOI today, just wanted some help with estimating the time it might take to get the invite. we hold 70 points with ANZSCO 261313 when can we get an invite if we apply today, and what is the backlogs for the invite of 261313
> 
> ...


Just a months delay from the looks of it
Could be even shorter

Cheers


----------



## anguyen (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi Everyone, 

Just wondering if anyone has received invitation for Electronics Engineer (233411) with 70 points in July invitation rounds? 

Just collecting information to forecasst. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

netsatan7 said:


> This is very tricky to answer. But given below is the safe information.
> 
> Break the TCS jobs in two section, one before being eligible and one after being eligible. Mark the second job as relative and first as not relative.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply.

Yes all experience is their in ACS Assessment. But My question is Even though my total experience is 5.5 years I am not able to get total 10 points. As my experience in ACS is distributed as onshore and offshore.


Tried reaching ACS but got following reply 
*Whilst the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points remains with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection*

Please suggest should I mention Tech Mahindra as one experience instead of mentioning Australia Location? (Which will give me 10 points for Exp). 

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Yes all experience is their in ACS Assessment. But My question is Even though my total experience is 5.5 years I am not able to get total 10 points. As my experience in ACS is distributed as onshore and offshore.
> 
> ...


You cannot mix onshore and offshore 
You will be in serious trouble during visa processing and may face summary rejection of application for over claiming points

Cheers


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You cannot mix onshore and offshore
> You will be in serious trouble during visa processing and may face summary rejection of application for over claiming points
> 
> Cheers


Thanks newbienz... I am deputed employee and my documents mentions base location is India Not sure if I reapply for ACS and change it to offshore exp only?

please suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> Thanks newbienz... I am deputed employee and my documents mentions base location is India Not sure if I reapply for ACS and change it to offshore exp only?
> 
> please suggest.


Tell me were you working for an Australian client from india or were physically present in Australia for the period ?

Cheers


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Tell me were you working for an Australian client from india or were physically present in Australia for the period ?
> 
> Cheers



Currently I am in Australia, from January 17 and working for Australian client from more than one year...

MY Points are as follows... 

Code 261313 Software Engineer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE-A 10 points (Second Attempt)
Experience 5 points (if not counted onshore and offshore)
Partner : 5 
(189 65 -- If not combined both)
(189 70-- If Exp considered as 5.5 years)


----------



## knagelli (Jun 19, 2017)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> Currently I am in Australia, from January 17 and working for Australian client from more than one year...
> 
> MY Points are as follows...
> 
> ...


My two cents - your experience will be considered onshore from the date you have started working @ Aus and cannot be considered offshore work experience. Happy to be corrected.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> Currently I am in Australia, from January 17 and working for Australian client from more than one year...
> 
> MY Points are as follows...
> 
> ...


based on my personal experience and as mentioned by other members, the best way to go is by keeping them apart. Do not combine your onshore and offshore experiences. 

Even I lost 5 points due to this; but you have not choice but to roll with it.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

ANY update on the occupational cielings

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## Rafai (Mar 28, 2017)

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


Occupation ceilings published.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

12 July 2017 round results are available now.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Good News. Occupation ceiling for most of the professions increased :roll:


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ccupation-ceiling-2017-18-a.html#post12959642


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

knagelli said:


> My two cents - your experience will be considered onshore from the date you have started working @ Aus and cannot be considered offshore work experience. Happy to be corrected.


*that's right. I agree.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend has been updated with the following:

1. 12 July 2017 Round Results
2. State nominations for the month of June 2017
_
PS. It is expected that 26 July 2017 round results will also be released very soon. I will update it in due course. _


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

2613 increased from 5662 to 6202 ... However, I am not sure if this includes New Zealanders as well?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

karanbansal91 said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ccupation-ceiling-2017-18-a.html#post12959642


increase for 2613. nice.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitgupta22 said:


> 2613 increased from 5662 to 6202 ... However, I am not sure if this includes New Zealanders as well?


it suppose to, but not sure if NZ would have great impact.


----------



## strunzitt (Aug 3, 2017)

*doubt*

Looking at the number of 12/7 the last 70 pt invited was 23/4... now most probably with the round of the 26/7 they invited some more 70... 

Considering that each time they invite just 1000pp, I am a bit doubtful regarding when I would be invited.

I have 65 pt EOI 8/4...do you think I have any change for August? I see plenty of people that write that they do their EOI nowadays with 70 or 75pt....

thanks!


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Accountants almost doubled .. 2500 to 4785..


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

But I think even in month non pro-rata may not expect invite unless they have 70 points or more.. reason - each round's ceiling is still 1000


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

strunzitt said:


> Looking at the number of 12/7 the last 70 pt invited was 23/4... now most probably with the round of the 26/7 they invited some more 70...
> 
> Considering that each time they invite just 1000pp, I am a bit doubtful regarding when I would be invited.
> 
> ...


lets see this round... how it goes. I think you have a chance, but lets see.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

For those who want to compare with last year. I had saved the list  -

*LAST YEAR OCCUPATION CEILINGS*
Occupation ID	Description	Occupation Ceiling Value 2016-2017	Invitations to date
1331	Construction Managers	5289	125
1332	Engineering Managers	1407	37
1335
Production Managers	3368	14
1341	Child Care Centre Managers	1000	21
1342	Health and Welfare Services Managers	1177	43
2211	Accountants*	2500	2500
2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers	1413	1413
2241	Actuaries, Mathematicians and Statisticians	1000	124
2245	Land Economists and Valuers	1035	67
2312	Marine Transport Professionals	1000	127
2321	Architects and Landscape Architects	1391	522
2322	Cartographers and Surveyors	1000	112
2331	Chemical and Materials Engineers	1000	865
2332	Civil Engineering Professionals	2174	2016
2333	Electrical Engineers	1254	1031
2334	Electronics Engineers	1000	1000
2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers	1539	1539
2339	Other Engineering Professionals	1000	1018
2341	Agricultural and Forestry Scientists	1000	220
2346	Medical Laboratory Scientists	1602	152
2347	Veterinarians	1000	130
2349	Other Natural and Physical Science Professionals	1000	25
2411	Early Childhood (Pre-primary School) Teachers	1822	253
2414	Secondary School Teachers	8032	617
2415	Special Education Teachers	1126	21
2512	Medical Imaging Professionals	1000	109
2514	Optometrists and Orthoptists	1000	11
2519	Orthotist or Prosthetist	1000	4
2521	Chiropractors and Osteopaths	1000	40
2524	Occupational Therapists	1000	145
2525	Physiotherapists	1345	183
2526	Podiatrists	1000	28
2527	Speech Professionals and Audiologists	1000	73
2531	General Practitioners and Resident Medical officers	3495	477
2532	Anaesthetists	1000	31
2533	Internal Medicine Specialists	1000	56
2534	Psychiatrists	1000	17
2535	Surgeons	1000	21
2539	Other Medical Practitioners	1315	869
2541	Midwives	1017	41
2544	Registered Nurses	16346	3323
2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	1482	1482
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5662	5662
2631	Computer Network Professionals	1426	1482
2633	Telecommunications Engineering Professionals	1000	1000
2711	Barristers	1000	2
2713	Solicitors	5154	264
2723	Psychologists	1532	120
2725	Social Workers	1783	254
3122	Civil Engineering Draftspersons and Technicians	1000	151
3123	Electrical Engineering Draftspersons and Technicians	1000	95
3132	Telecommunications Technical Specialists	1000	30
3211	Automotive Electricians	1000	12
3212	Motor Mechanics	5597	204
3222	Sheetmetal Trades Workers	1000	2
3223	Structural Steel and Welding Trades Workers	4466	61
3232	Metal Fitters and Machinists	6677	94
3233	Precision Metal Trades Workers	1000	0
3241	Panelbeaters	1000	6
3311	Bricklayers and Stonemasons	1751	30
3312	Carpenters and Joiners	7718	144
3322	Painting Trades Workers	2871	23
3331	Glaziers	1000	3
3332	Plasterers	2149	26
3334	Wall and Floor Tilers	1475	5
3341	Plumbers	5169	76
3411	Electricians	9345	198
3421	Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanics	1701	26
3422	Electrical Distribution Trades Workers	1000	7
3423	Electronics Trades Workers	1993	59
3513	Chefs	2854	184
3941	Cabinetmakers	1568	4
3991	Boat Builders and Shipwright	1000	2


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Finally the data is out. Pheww.

Just wondering where does the current trend leave non pro-rata occupation applicants. I have 70 pts with DOE 31/07/17. Unable to figure out when should I expect an invitation.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

parth1310 said:


> Finally the data is out. Pheww.
> 
> Just wondering where does the current trend leave non pro-rata occupation applicants. I have 70 pts with DOE 31/07/17. Unable to figure out when should I expect an invitation.


You will surely get it on 9th... prepare your documents..


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> You will surely get it on 9th... prepare your documents..


Yepp everythings all set. Just waiting for the invite now. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Can i expect an invitation in August rounds? 65 pointer Mechanical Engineer?


----------



## strunzitt (Aug 3, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> lets see this round... how it goes. I think you have a chance, but lets see.


I do hope I have a chance.. but I am not sure... 

Comparing the results of 2017 vs 2016 for June and July, this year I see a much higher number of 70 and 75... do you know why?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Stevefranc said:


> Can i expect an invitation in August rounds? 65 pointer Mechanical Engineer?


As per 12thJuly result, your cutoff was 16/06 with 70 points.. you might want to see 26thJuly's result to predict..


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like this year for occupation 2613 , they started with cut off 70 unlike 65 last year in jul 2016 and it continued till mar 3017...

May b this year 65 might not get picked up  

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mstennie (Jan 14, 2017)

Kranthi716 said:


> Looks like this year for occupation 2613 , they started with cut off 70 unlike 65 last year in jul 2016 and it continued till mar 3017...
> 
> May b this year 65 might not get picked up
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Maybe they should review how the PTE scores because I took the IELTS and I am feeling pretty dumb right now.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Good News. Occupation ceiling for most of the professions increased :roll:


nope, for system engineer 2631* has reduced


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

Also by seeing in trends in 2015 and 2016 for 2613 occupation

in 2015 - 60 was cut off
in 2016 - 65 was cut off

May b this year 70 be the cut off . Lets hope for the best!


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

Kranthi716 said:


> Also by seeing in trends in 2015 and 2016 for 2613 occupation
> 
> in 2015 - 60 was cut off
> in 2016 - 65 was cut off
> ...


Will that be the case?
I believe there were higher count with 70/75. After that won't they call 65???


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Kranthi716 said:


> Also by seeing in trends in 2015 and 2016 for 2613 occupation
> 
> in 2015 - 60 was cut off
> in 2016 - 65 was cut off
> ...


but, they have invited 310 for the first round, and let say the did the same for 26 july, which means 600 per round which is near to previous year, and the 6000 quota will be used in 10 months ( if we ignore the NZ) , if I do not think there are 600 70 pointers for 2613 each month, so they should be places for 65 pointers


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> but, they have invited 310 for the first round, and let say the did the same for 26 july, which means 600 per round which is near to previous year, and the 6000 quota will be used in 10 months ( if we ignore the NZ) , if I do not think there are 600 70 pointers for 2613 each month, so they should be places for 65 pointers


Seeing more and more giving PTE and scoring has become easier 70 pointers might have got increased...Im not tryin to discourage any one but being practical so that no one comes to a sweet conclusion..U never know what happens


----------



## karthickbeta (Aug 3, 2017)

Can someone confirm this.. i already started pissing in my pants :-(


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Kranthi716 said:


> Seeing more and more giving PTE and scoring has become easier 70 pointers might have got increased...Im not tryin to discourage any one but being practical so that no one comes to a sweet conclusion..U never know what happens


Yes, 70 pointer might got already increased but not 600 each month, if you look at cut-off date, you will see that even with two rounds, DIBP could clear all 70 pointers from March till 26 June, which means there are 150-200 70 pointers for 2613 at most for each month.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

So pro-rata occupations will take up 966 slots of every 1000 invites per round available, and will remain at 70 points or so for most of the pro-rated codes.

This would mean that the other occupation codes are competing for 40 odd invites, thereby boosting their cutoff to 70+ as well. :-S


Good luck to all non-pro-rata occupation codes. FFS!


----------



## Rafai (Mar 28, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> So pro-rata occupations will take up 966 slots of every 1000 invites per round available, and will remain at 70 points or so for most of the pro-rated codes.
> 
> This would mean that the other occupation codes are competing for 40 odd invites, thereby boosting their cutoff to 70+ as well. :-S
> 
> ...


The quota of 1000 invites per round will mostly be temporary, until dibp teams clear the huge backlogs from 2016.


----------



## chaith11 (May 17, 2017)

*EOI submitted in March 2017*

I have submitted my EOI in march 2017, and beleive me its the longest wait.
I have 65 points when can i expect the invite.
And just for knowledge after the changes that came in july, should i change anything in my EOI submitted?

THanks
Chaitra


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Rafai said:


> The quota of 1000 invites per round will mostly be temporary, until dibp teams clear the huge backlogs from 2016.


It is there for August as well.

And I highly doubt that it is temporary ( It may be increased a bit, but will never be increased to 2000 ).

The reason: NZ 189 PR entry scheme. The quota for 189 is essentially divided equally between the NZ Entry and Point based system.


----------



## Shalia (Aug 2, 2017)

Sure, will update.


----------



## edsuarez8 (May 4, 2017)

Hi given the new information, could you offer me an estimate in how long do you think that i could get an invite, these are my points and career, thanks in advance. 
233411 Electronics Engineer
65 Points 
date of effect 1/06/2017


----------



## jagan123 (Jul 17, 2017)

Whats the EOI DOE for 65 pointers who got invite in July?


261313
189 65 points: 26 May 2017


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi Experts, by looking at OC ceilings & 12th July round results, please let me know when can I expect invitation...
Job code: 263111
Points: 65
DOE: 6th April 2017
Please update.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

sriram9621 said:


> Hi Experts, by looking at OC ceilings & 12th July round results, please let me know when can I expect invitation...
> Job code: 263111
> Points: 65
> DOE: 6th April 2017
> Please update.


End of this calendar year.


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks for the update blackrider


----------



## thomas.pranoy (May 14, 2017)

Hi guys, 

by looking at published results for july 2017, Visa date of effect is 23rd April, with 70 cut off points.
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-july-2017-round-results.aspx

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	70	23/04/2017 5:54 am


I have applied for 2613, EOI was updated on 7 july 2017, with 70 points.

Can I expect invite on 9th August 2017?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Guys please advise me 
based on my signature when can i expect an invite.?
secondly i will complete my 3 years work experience on 19 august. will it automatically increase my points or i have to update my eoi. 
what will be my chhances after the points are incrased?

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## cynix008 (Jan 25, 2017)

@thomas.pranoy

with 70 points for 189. I think you can expect an invitation in next round.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

thomas.pranoy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> by looking at published results for july 2017, Visa date of effect is 23rd April, with 70 cut off points.
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-july-2017-round-results.aspx
> ...


For sure i guess. Worst case is 2nd round of Aug but i would see you as getting invite on 9th Aug


----------



## cynix008 (Jan 25, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Kranthi716 said:
> 
> 
> > Also by seeing in trends in 2015 and 2016 for 2613 occupation
> ...


I think the same, but let's see the next round draw.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 15, 2016)

Hello..

The next invitation round dates have been published with max 1000 invitations. 
I've 65 points doe 21st march 261313. What are the chances of getting an invite in august? Should I think about sitting the IELTS again given the way things are proceeding for 65 pointers..at a slow pace.

Thanks.


----------



## mstennie (Jan 14, 2017)

Chimera said:


> Hello..
> 
> The next invitation round dates have been published with max 1000 invitations.
> I've 65 points doe 21st march 261313. What are the chances of getting an invite in august? Should I think about sitting the IELTS again given the way things are proceeding for 65 pointers..at a slow pace.
> ...


I am a 65 pointer as well from 8th April 2017.
Don't go for IELTS like I did, go for PTE which seems easier to get higher scores.

By the way, I wouldn't be as pessimistic as you seem to be. Most of the 70 are cleared (2 months of 70 pointers were processed last round of July) and they will most probably invite 65 pointers as of 9th of August. By looking at the immitracker for our 261313 code, my estimate cut off date will be around 17th of March 2017. 

Let's see if I am right!

:llama:


----------



## sharan22too (May 25, 2015)

thomas.pranoy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> by looking at published results for july 2017, Visa date of effect is 23rd April, with 70 cut off points.
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-july-2017-round-results.aspx
> ...


Yes you can


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

thomas.pranoy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> by looking at published results for july 2017, Visa date of effect is 23rd April, with 70 cut off points.
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-july-2017-round-results.aspx
> ...






sharan22too said:


> Yes you can


On what basis?, unless you were mocking him on the 'expectation' part.

As per the prior cycle's last round, the latest EOI Date was 04th of April, and that was for 75 points. Assuming that all the 70 pointers were cleared till that day, the next round on 12th of July moved the EOI date to 26th of April. That's a 3 week shift. With that kind of pace, there is no way this person would get invite in the next round.

The best case movement would shift the queue to June first week.

July EOI dates would take atleast 1 more round, maybe more.


----------



## mstennie (Jan 14, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> On what basis?, unless you were mocking him on the 'expectation' part.
> 
> As per the prior cycle's last round, the latest EOI Date was 04th of April, and that was for 75 points. Assuming that all the 70 pointers were cleared till that day, the next round on 12th of July moved the EOI date to 26th of April. That's a 3 week shift. With that kind of pace, there is no way this person would get invite in the next round.
> 
> ...


It's because you forgot there was a second round in July which cleared 70 pointers until end of june.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> On what basis?, unless you were mocking him on the 'expectation' part.
> 
> As per the prior cycle's last round, the latest EOI Date was 04th of April, and that was for 75 points. Assuming that all the 70 pointers were cleared till that day, the next round on 12th of July moved the EOI date to 26th of April. That's a 3 week shift. With that kind of pace, there is no way this person would get invite in the next round.
> 
> ...


plz advise abt my case

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## sharan22too (May 25, 2015)

ngenhit said:


> On what basis?, unless you were mocking him on the 'expectation' part.
> 
> As per the prior cycle's last round, the latest EOI Date was 04th of April, and that was for 75 points. Assuming that all the 70 pointers were cleared till that day, the next round on 12th of July moved the EOI date to 26th of April. That's a 3 week shift. With that kind of pace, there is no way this person would get invite in the next round.
> 
> ...


The previous rounds invitations included invites for the backlogs from 2016-17 Financial year. So there was a delay. I heard from a friend that someone in the same forum, in a different thread though had mentioned that he received an invite in the 26th July round for 70 points and his DOE was June 23rd. So its almost certain that he would get an invite, provided there's not an overwhelming surge in the 75 pointers. His doe seems to be in the beginning of July, he stands a very good chance.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

sharan22too said:


> The previous rounds invitations included invites for the backlogs from 2016-17 Financial year. So there was a delay. I heard from a friend that someone in the same forum, in a different thread though had mentioned that he received an invite in the 26th July round for 70 points and his DOE was June 23rd. So its almost certain that he would get an invite, provided there's not an overwhelming surge in the 75 pointers. His doe seems to be in the beginning of July, he stands a very good chance.


I take my words back. you are right.  . 

Then July first week with 70 points has a good chance.

Queue got cleared till 23rd June or so. Probably not many people applied after the code ran out of quota as it is evident now that not many people were queued up between 23rd april - 23rd june.


----------



## karthickbeta (Aug 3, 2017)

Even those who applied on Jun with 70 points got the invite... So you can definitely expect the invitation...


----------



## dipanshub (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi,

I have filed for 189 with DOE is 29th June 2017 under 263111 (Computer Network and System engineer). When can I expect an invite?


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

dipanshub said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have filed for 189 with DOE is 29th June 2017 under 263111 (Computer Network and System engineer). When can I expect an invite?


Ur points?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (Aug 15, 2016)

mstennie said:


> Chimera said:
> 
> 
> > Hello..
> ...



Thanks for the insight!! Just hope you're right and they consider my eoi doe as well..  I've also seen that the visa grant duration has gone from a minimum of 4 to now 8 months... Any thoughts on that.. I have been looking at forums for that data too but haven't really found an answer yet.


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi when can we expect the invitation for EOI submitted on 17th Jan 2017 for plant & production engineer with 65 points..its been a long wait


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

Jiju said:


> Hi when can we expect the invitation for EOI submitted on 17th Jan 2017 for plant & production engineer with 65 points..its been a long wait


The occupation code is 233513


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Jiju said:


> Hi when can we expect the invitation for EOI submitted on 17th Jan 2017 for plant & production engineer with 65 points..its been a long wait


not any time soon

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> not any time soon
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


But there is an increase in OC this time for 2335 category & hopefully all the 70 pointers have been cleared till mid July so why do think they won't invite 65 pointers any time soon..just for clarification plz 😀


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Jiju said:


> But there is an increase in OC this time for 2335 category & hopefully all the 70 pointers have been cleared till mid July so why do think they won't invite 65 pointers any time soon..just for clarification plz


One simple answer. 
The 70 pointers of pro rata occupations keep adding up

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## PinoyME (Jul 22, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Jiju said:
> 
> 
> > But there is an increase in OC this time for 2335 category & hopefully all the 70 pointers have been cleared till mid July so why do think they won't invite 65 pointers any time soon..just for clarification plz
> ...


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

I have 70 points for 261311 code...with doe 24 july 2017.
Hoping to get an invite soon in august.


----------



## dipanshub (Jul 20, 2017)

I have 65 points.....


----------



## dipanshub (Jul 20, 2017)

Kranthi716 said:


> Ur points?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



I have 65 points....


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Chimera said:


> Hello..
> 
> The next invitation round dates have been published with max 1000 invitations.
> I've 65 points doe 21st march 261313. What are the chances of getting an invite in august? Should I think about sitting the IELTS again given the way things are proceeding for 65 pointers..at a slow pace.
> ...


I think you can expect in Sept 1st round.. if luck then Aug2nd round


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

But I am still confused about non pro rata occupations. How they going to invite them, basis DOE or points??

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> But I am still confused about non pro rata occupations. How they going to invite them, basis DOE or points??
> 
> Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
> EA applied 1st Apr 2017
> ...


Simple answer is that even if they do by points. the 70 pointers for pro rata occupations will keep piling up. eating into the share of non prorata occupations. seems the trend this year .i myself have very bleak hopes for august invite

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## GiridihToMelbourne (Aug 2, 2017)

26th July results are out now..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> But I am still confused about non pro rata occupations. How they going to invite them, basis DOE or points??
> 
> Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
> EA applied 1st Apr 2017
> ...


My personal hunch is that even for non pro rata occupations they are having a base points requirement in place
Which at the moment seems to be 70

I think they will lower it to 65 and then 60 slowly over the year depending on how many slots are still vacant

I could be wrong haven't done much research

Cheers


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

26 july results are out
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/26-july-2017-round-results.aspx

The ceiling looks a bit messed up for some of the occupations though.


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

newbienz said:


> My personal hunch is that even for non pro rata occupations they are having a base points requirement in place
> Which at the moment seems to be 70
> 
> I think they will lower it to 65 and then 60 slowly over the year depending on how many slots are still vacant
> ...


The problem is DIBP is only inviting 1000 per round. In the 12 july round, 966 of them went to prorata occupations, in part due to them being submitted earlier and on average having higher points than most non-prorata eois.

Unless DIBP invites more people per round, the prorata occupations will crowd out the non prorata ones for quite a while.


----------



## l_dm (Jul 17, 2017)

100/1042 invited for non pro rata 233311.. Could this be even true? Or there is some error?


----------



## atomixxx (Aug 4, 2017)

OMG! what is happening on 2611 - ICT Business and Systems Analysts, occupation ceiling is showing 620 invites out of 1574, in only two rounds, not looking good for me with 70 points and DOE 26-jul-2017 

For 2613 - Software and Applications Programmers, its very weird, in the afternoon I saw around 310 invites given and now I see only 1.

Occupation ceiling got updated today.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

atomixxx said:


> OMG! what is happening on 2611 - ICT Business and Systems Analysts, occupation ceiling is showing 620 invites out of 1574, in only two rounds, not looking good for me with 70 points and DOE 26-jul-2017
> 
> For 2613 - Software and Applications Programmers, its very weird, in the afternoon I saw around 310 invites given and now I see only 1.
> 
> Occupation ceiling got updated today.


Some bug in the database
620 invites i presume is for 2613

Cheers


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

l_dm said:


> 100/1042 invited for non pro rata 233311.. Could this be even true? Or there is some error?


There are many errors in the list i-e only 1 invitation for 2613.


----------



## cynix008 (Jan 25, 2017)

atomixxx said:


> OMG! what is happening on 2611 - ICT Business and Systems Analysts, occupation ceiling is showing 620 invites out of 1574, in only two rounds, not looking good for me with 70 points and DOE 26-jul-2017
> 
> For 2613 - Software and Applications Programmers, its very weird, in the afternoon I saw around 310 invites given and now I see only 1.
> 
> Occupation ceiling got updated today.


How I see it , every 70 pointers untill 23 June for 2613 has been invited.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> My personal hunch is that even for non pro rata occupations they are having a base points requirement in place
> Which at the moment seems to be 70
> 
> I think they will lower it to 65 and then 60 slowly over the year depending on how many slots are still vacant
> ...


But then how pro rata and non pro rata are different.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> But then how pro rata and non pro rata are different.


God works in mysterious ways

Cheers


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

atomixxx said:


> OMG! what is happening on 2611 - ICT Business and Systems Analysts, occupation ceiling is showing 620 invites out of 1574, in only two rounds, not looking good for me with 70 points and DOE 26-jul-2017
> 
> For 2613 - Software and Applications Programmers, its very weird, in the afternoon I saw around 310 invites given and now I see only 1.
> 
> Occupation ceiling got updated today.


For every pro-rata profession, 10% quota has been consumed so far. 620 is definitely wrong for 2611; it should be 157 (if consumed 10%) or at max 200. There are some other errors too in the list.


----------



## cynix008 (Jan 25, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> But then how pro rata and non pro rata are different.


I dont think for non-pro rata they pick applicants based on points, i think for non pro-rata it is based on DOE and for pro-rata its based on points as well as DOE. If the immigration department is only picking out 1000 applicants every round it could be because they can only handle that much based on their resources.


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

cynix008 said:


> I dont think for non-pro rata they pick applicants based on points, i think for non pro-rata it is based on DOE and for pro-rata its based on points as well as DOE. If the immigration department is only picking out 1000 applicants every round it could be because they can only handle that much based on their resources.


If non pro-rata gets invited based on DOE alone, we saw there is no 60 pointers get invited in last 2 July rounds. The cut off point for non pro rata stayed at 70 points in 26 July round.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Wingmaker said:


> If non pro-rata gets invited based on DOE alone, we saw there is no 60 pointers get invited in last 2 July rounds. The cut off point for non pro rata stayed at 70 points in 26 July round.


I think he was talking qbout rounds after july


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for August 2017 &lt;==*



Kunwar ankush said:


> But then how pro rata and non pro rata are different.



Very simple:

Pro rata- high demand, if allow to invite as many down to 60, quota will run dry quickly 

Therefore, Fixed number of invites each round is sent.

Non-pro rata demand not so high, as many are invited (score 60) - but limited to overall number of ITAs per round for non-pro rata. 

*Well at least used to be like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Very simple:
> 
> Pro rata- high demand, if allow to invite as many down to 60, quota will run dry quickly
> 
> ...


I don't think they would be inviting any non pro-rata with less than 70 points in august rounds, as invitation rounds are again set at 1000. All pro-rata professions has a backlog of 4-6 months (even more for some professions) for 65 pointers, DIBP seems more interested in reducing it to the minimum possible.


----------



## cynix008 (Jan 25, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Very simple:
> 
> Pro rata- high demand, if allow to invite as many down to 60, quota will run dry quickly
> 
> ...


So most probably for non-pro rata there would be invitations for 60 pointers, else whats the point of keeping that occupation as non-pro rata.


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

cynix008 said:


> So most probably for non-pro rata there would be invitations for 60 pointers, else whats the point of keeping that occupation as non-pro rata.


Yes, as someone has said it, with current invitation trend, all occupations are pro rata now.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Wingmaker said:


> Yes, as someone has said it, with current invitation trend, all occupations are pro rata now.


lets see.


----------



## atomixxx (Aug 4, 2017)

1john1 said:


> For every pro-rata profession, 10% quota has been consumed so far. 620 is definitely wrong for 2611; it should be 157 (if consumed 10%) or at max 200. There are some other errors too in the list.


Looks like the last column has shifted one position below, for example Registered nurses is showing 156 which is 10% of ICT Business and Systems Analysts, same with all pro-rata, the value of the above occupation makes perfect sense.


----------



## Kishorekadam (Jul 11, 2017)

Yes, this logic holds true...it matches with 2613 too.. Last time it was 310, its 620 this time


> Looks like the last column has shifted one position below, for example Registered nurses is showing 156 which is 10% of ICT Business and Systems Analysts, same with all pro-rata, the value of the above occupation makes perfect sense.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Wingmaker said:


> Yes, as someone has said it, with current invitation trend, all occupations are pro rata now.


I have said this, but thats the case for first two rounda I guess beacuse then no occupation was declared as pro rata or non pro rata. So lets see whats next in the bag.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Based on the trend of first two rounds the invitation for 65 pointers are very less likely any time soon
my question
i will complete my 3 years experience on 18 august thereby gaining 5 extra points. will i be expecting an invite with 70 points in the second round of august.?

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## Mehkarsh (Jul 13, 2017)

Guys 

Any ideas if i can get invitation in August
EOI submitted 22nd June- VALUER 224512- 60 points and NSW: 65 points.

I scored 10 points in PTE. If no hopes I will try for 8 each in PTE again.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mehkarsh said:


> Guys
> 
> Any ideas if i can get invitation in August
> EOI submitted 22nd June- VALUER 224512- 60 points and NSW: 65 points.
> ...


They did not invite anyone lower then 70 points irrespective of the category in both the July rounds

Earlier that was not the case and non pro rata occupations would be invited in the next round irrespective of the points

This is a new phenomena and how long they will stretch it, remains to be seen
My personal hunch it that they will lower it to 65 in a few months and then to 60 again few months later

Cheers


----------



## Mehkarsh (Jul 13, 2017)

Yes true, but during both July rounds, no occupation ceilings were updated, Pro rata occupations and Non pro rata occupations were not confirmed either. 

Now they have disclosed it all, you think they will be inviting people in Non pro rata occupations irrespective of their points???

I am really confused whether to sit for PTE again. I missed 89 points by 1 mark in reading.

Ta


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mehkarsh said:


> Yes true, but during both July rounds, no occupation ceilings were updated, Pro rata occupations and Non pro rata occupations were not confirmed either.
> 
> Now they have disclosed it all, you think they will be inviting people in Non pro rata occupations irrespective of their points???
> 
> ...


As i said i suspect they will lower the bar ultimately but slowly from 70 to 65 to 60 over a period of time
You have to be patient or else try to get the extra 10 points in PTEA as it is achievable

Cheers


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend has been updated with the following:

1. 26 July 2017 Round Results

*NOTE:* Their is something wrong with the ceiling values posted by DIBP.
Example, yesterday it was showing for 2613 it had 310 out of 6202 invites and now after releasing of 26th July round, its showing only 1 invited out of 6202. :frusty:


----------



## atomixxx (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi, one question, if I update my status from Engaged to Married, only that change, will this update my DOE?


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend has been updated with the following:
> 
> 1. 26 July 2017 Round Results
> 
> ...


You can trust dibp to mess up the report as usual..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

azerty said:


> You can trust dibp to mess up the report as usual..


its just out by 1 row
the correct figure is 620

Cheers


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

The reason why there aren't many non-prorata invites is because there are too little being sent each invitation round.

Prorata eois usually have higher points and an earlier eoi because of the huge backlog compared to non-prorata eois.

Given that there were 966 prorata invites in the 12/7 round and possibly similar number in the 26/7 round, nonprorata eois only get invited if they score higher than prorata eois or take up whatever's left over after prorata invites are sent.

With only 1096-966= 130 invites sent to non-proratas on 12/7, you can see why only high point non proratas are getting invites.


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello Guys, 

Kindly advise on an estimate for when I can get an invite? 

Code: 261311, DOE 07/05/2017, Points: 65. 

I have admits for courses that starts in Jan 2017. If the invite is going to take long, then I have to plan for applying for student visa.  

Experts, please advise. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dipanshub (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi,

I have 65 points for 189 under 263111 (Computer Networks & Sys Engineer) with DOE 29th June 2017. When can I expect an invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dnalost said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Kindly advise on an estimate for when I can get an invite?
> 
> ...


Chances are high but not certain
Better have a Plan B ready

Cheers


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

*Analysis on the basis of 12th and 26th July, 2017 rounds for 2613:*

26th July:
Cut-off = 70+, 23/04/2017 11:03 PM; Invites = 310

27th July:
Cut-off = 70+, 13/06/2017 10:47 AM; Invites up til 27th July = 620; specific to this round = 310.

So, according to the above it means that (23/06/2017 minus 23/04/2017)=2 months, there were 310 candidates having 70+ pointes within a period of 2 months which were cleared in the 26th July round.

So, according to the above average, we can say that there could be 310/2= 155 candidates with 70+ pointers each month going forward. 

So, considering there are 155 candidates with 70+ points each month roughly. For the Next month round on 9th August, there will be candidates picked up starting 23/06/2017 for 70+ pointers and up til 9th Aug, it becomes 46 days. So, roughly, there could be 155(1 month) + 75 (16 days) = 230 candidates having 70+ points. If they again send the invites to 310 candidates in 9th Aug round, there will be (310 - 230) = 80 places left for the 65+ pointers.

So, I am hopeful there will invites going to 65 pointers in the 9th Aug round if there are around 230 candidates having 70+ points after 23/06/2017 DOE.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

indy14 said:


> *Analysis on the basis of 12th and 26th July, 2017 rounds for 2613:*
> 
> 26th July:
> Cut-off = 70+, 23/04/2017 11:03 PM; Invites = 310
> ...


The only spanner in the calculation is that ACS was practically not issuing any assessment for 3 weeks in July due to the site upgrade
So there would be a big bunch of applicants applying together as they would have got their assessments together

Cheers


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

That's right Mate. Good point. 

lets see how it goes. Still considering your point I think there could be an addition of 30-50 candidates to my calculation of 230 candidates having 70+ points between 23/06/2017 and 9/08/2017 which still leaves some places for 65+ pointers if there will be 310 invites in the 9th Aug round.




newbienz said:


> The only spanner in the calculation is that ACS was practically not issuing any assessment for 3 weeks in July due to the site upgrade
> So there would be a big bunch of applicants applying together as they would have got their assessments together
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi,

Seeing the current trend getting worried with 65 points for Software Engineer 
261313. Can anyone please advise the probability of getting invitation at least before Mar 2018, because am going to loose 5 points in March 2018

DOE : 1st Aug 2017
189 : 65 Points
Job Code : Software Engineer 261313

Experts please advise. If not have to plan something else!


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Pia91 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Seeing the current trend getting worried with 65 points for Software Engineer
> 261313. Can anyone please advise the probability of getting invitation at least before Mar 2018, because am going to loose 5 points in March 2018
> ...


Try with state ... In July one of my known got his invitation from state with 70 points.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

newbienz said:


> The only spanner in the calculation is that ACS was practically not issuing any assessment for 3 weeks in July due to the site upgrade
> So there would be a big bunch of applicants applying together as they would have got their assessments together
> 
> Cheers


with all these backlogs, ACS might issue assessments without deep verification ?


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> Try with state ... In July one of my known got his invitation from state with 70 points.


Thanks. May i know from which got invitation? NSW or VIC?


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Pia91 said:


> Thanks. May i know from which got invitation? NSW or VIC?


I will ask him. and tell u.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> with all these backlogs, ACS might issue assessments without deep verification ?


I think the assessment was going on as usual during those 3 weeks.
Just the results were not being sent to the applicants

As it is, ACS doesn't do deep verification.
They take all documents submitted by you as true.

I have not heard from any applicant that the employer was called by ACS for verification prior to assessment

They leave it on DIBP to verify the same

Cheers


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> I will ask him. and tell u.


Thanks a lot


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

newbienz said:


> I think the assessment was going on as usual during those 3 weeks.
> Just the results were not being sent to the applicants
> 
> As it is, ACS doesn't do deep verification.
> ...


as i heard, DIBP hammered ACS nicely, and ACS really go deep now....


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

karanbansal91 said:


> Try with state ... In July one of my known got his invitation from state with 70 points.


yeah i just submitted for state too.... 65+5 = 70pts
i have submitted both NSW and Vic


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

Even i submitted NSW with 70 points for 261313 occupation on Aug 2nd.Let me know if you get any invite.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kranthi716 said:


> Even i submitted NSW with 70 points for 261313 occupation on Aug 2nd.Let me know if you get any invite.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


You mean with 65+5 or 70+5 ?

If its 70+5 you can get an invite in August itself under 189

Cheers


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

Pia91 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Seeing the current trend getting worried with 65 points for Software Engineer
> 261313. Can anyone please advise the probability of getting invitation at least before Mar 2018, because am going to loose 5 points in March 2018
> ...


Definitely you should get it before March 2018. I think that December/January.

I don't really understand people who say that people with 65 points don't have chances, because there is a huge backlog from previous year and people are lodging EOD with 70 all the time. It's true, but please remember that this year there are a little bit more invitations and also some people are losing points. 

I am pretty sure that after August's rounds we will be able to predict more precisely.


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> Definitely you should get it before March 2018. I think that December/January.
> 
> I don't really understand people who say that people with 65 points don't have chances, because there is a huge backlog from previous year and people are lodging EOD with 70 all the time. It's true, but please remember that this year there are a little bit more invitations and also some people are losing points.
> 
> I am pretty sure that after August's rounds we will be able to predict more precisely.


Thanks a lot. Getting some hope by your reply


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

newbienz said:


> You mean with 65+5 or 70+5 ?
> 
> If its 70+5 you can get an invite in August itself under 189
> 
> Cheers


Its 65+5.Thank u


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

MartinPlace said:


> Definitely you should get it before March 2018. I think that December/January.
> 
> I don't really understand people who say that people with 65 points don't have chances, because there is a huge backlog from previous year and people are lodging EOD with 70 all the time. It's true, but please remember that this year there are a little bit more invitations and also some people are losing points.
> 
> I am pretty sure that after August's rounds we will be able to predict more precisely.


I do agree with you on this. in Sept we can predict more precisely


----------



## thomas.pranoy (May 14, 2017)

Hi guys, 

seeing 26th july results, 26 July 2017 round results

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	70	23/06/2017 10.47 am

I am hoping to get the invite on 9th aug.

for 2613, EOI lodged on 7/7/2017 with 70 points for 189.
70 +5 for 190 NSW.

Any predictions/suggestions?


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

thomas.pranoy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> seeing 26th july results, 26 July 2017 round results
> 
> ...


i think very high chance you gonna get your invitation in August 2017


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> lets see.


The myimmitracker is not updated as per the 26thJuly invites. 70 and 75 pointers within the cut off date is shown as submitted. Admin needs to change those to Invited, so we can check the queue correctly.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Gentlemen
please advise abt my case 
when can i expect an invite i am non pro rata

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Gentlemen
> please advise abt my case
> when can i expect an invite i am non pro rata
> 
> ...


IN July rounds inexplicably, they did not invite anyone under 70, pro rata or not

You have to wait and see if they continue the same policy or lower the bar to 60 for non pro rata as was the case always

Cheers


----------



## GiridihToMelbourne (Aug 2, 2017)

Pia91 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Seeing the current trend getting worried with 65 points for Software Engineer
> 261313. Can anyone please advise the probability of getting invitation at least before Mar 2018, because am going to loose 5 points in March 2018
> ...


1st round of October, if not the 2nd round of September, should be the one for you.. And March 2018 is too far away, so I do not see any reason for you to panic. All the best!!


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> IN July rounds inexplicably, they did not invite anyone under 70, pro rata or not
> 
> You have to wait and see if they continue the same policy or lower the bar to 60 for non pro rata as was the case always
> 
> Cheers


i will complete my 3 years of work experience on 18 august. thereby raising the total to 70. you think i will have any chance for 2nd round invite

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## GiridihToMelbourne (Aug 2, 2017)

thomas.pranoy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> seeing 26th july results,
> 
> ...


Don't see any reason for 70 pointers to think about the 190 visa unless you are really in some kind of a hurry. I do not expect 310 people with 70 points for the next round on the 9th of August.. And even if I am proved to be wrong, 23rd of August should be the date for you..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ozielover said:


> The myimmitracker is not updated as per the 26thJuly invites. 70 and 75 pointers within the cut off date is shown as submitted. Admin needs to change those to Invited, so we can check the queue correctly.


which codes?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

thomas.pranoy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> seeing 26th july results, 26 July 2017 round results
> 
> ...


Bro, why did you apply for NSW? You are surely going to get the invite on 9thAug.. even by any chance you do not get it, and by any chance NSW invites you, would you accept that state invitation? If no, then why to have that EOI active? 

The day I gained 70 points, I withdrew my state EOIs..


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

please, experts, can you please tell me when can I expect an invite, it's been a long wait now and I'm really disappointed. 

2613 Software and Applications Programmers
EOI - 30 May 2017
65 points

Thank you


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

derik2020 said:


> please, experts, can you please tell me when can I expect an invite, it's been a long wait now and I'm really disappointed.
> 
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers
> EOI - 30 May 2017
> ...


IMHO you need to wait for 4-5 more rounds


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> IMHO you need to wait for 4-5 more rounds


Thank you for the reply, but can you please explain why it will take that much of time?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

I had applied on 14th july on 60 points for Registered Nurse ( Nec) . Is there any chance to get invitation on 9th August Round?

Has anyone got any idea?? Help will be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

derik2020 said:


> Thank you for the reply, but can you please explain why it will take that much of time?


Currently this is set at a cut-off of 70 which i believe will continue for some more time. Every month new 70 pointers get added as well.
This will settle down in next 3-4 rounds and you should see the cut off down at 65. At that time based on your DOE you should get the invite. Request you to look at last year trend as well


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Currently this is set at a cut-off of 70 which i believe will continue for some more time. Every month new 70 pointers get added as well.
> This will settle down in next 3-4 rounds and you should see the cut off down at 65. At that time based on your DOE you should get the invite. Request you to look at last year trend as well


Thanks brother, appreciate your help


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi guys.. on may 2017, i got the acs skill assessment done for work experience of 4 years and 9 months in australia.. in sep 2017, i will be completing my 5 years of experience in Australia.. do i need to get acs assessment done again to prove my last 3 months ? I am working for the same company at the same position..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

Dear all, 
What will be my chance of getting invitation before December 2017. Code: 2613; doe: 8th April 2017. 

My pessimistic guess: DIBP may start issuing invitations for non-prorata from August, which means they will issue much lesser invitations for prorata groups. Meaning the number of applicants having 70+ points will start accumulating over months, giving less scope of invitations for 65 pointers under 2613 occupations. Just my thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

sonamt said:


> Dear all,
> What will be my chance of getting invitation before December 2017. Code: 2613; doe: 8th April 2017.
> 
> My pessimistic guess: DIBP may start issuing invitations for non-prorata from August, which means they will issue much lesser invitations for prorata groups. Meaning the number of applicants having 70+ points will start accumulating over months, giving less scope of invitations for 65 pointers under 2613 occupations. Just my thought.
> ...


I also thought the same, however, I believe DIBP has not invited the non pro-rata occupations to clear the backlog for pro-rata occupations, so if they start inviting the non-pro-rata occupation, they have to use pro-rata quota for them which would definitely create a backlog again for pro-rata occupations which I believe is the last thing that DIBP wants to do. So, I believe DIBP will do the same for pro-rata occupations in the next rounds until they will get back to the normal points like last year.

I believe increasing the points for pro-rata occupations like accounting and ICT occupations is not in the favor of DIBP because it would have direct impact on their economy, since many students will choose the other countries such as Canada to get a more easier pathway for PR, that's why they have increased the total quota for accounting and some of other occupations. 

Just my thought


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> I also thought the same, however, I believe DIBP has not invited the non pro-rata occupations to clear the backlog for pro-rata occupations, so if they start inviting the non-pro-rata occupation, they have to use pro-rata quota for them which would definitely create a backlog again for pro-rata occupations which I believe is the last thing that DIBP wants to do. So, I believe DIBP will do the same for pro-rata occupations in the next rounds until they will get back to the normal points like last year.
> 
> I believe increasing the points for pro-rata occupations like accounting and ICT occupations is not in the favor of DIBP because it would have direct impact on their economy, since many students will choose the other countries such as Canada to get a more easier pathway for PR, that's why they have increased the total quota for accounting and some of other occupations.
> 
> Just my thought



What is giving you the idea that they did not invite any non-pro rata codes?


If you can do the math, look at the occupation ceilings page and you can then figure out a couple of things:

Pro-rated occupations are capped at 5% of their annual ceiling for each round (e.g. BA/SA 2611 is capped at 78 invites. i.e, 5% of 1578 )
There are a total of 960 invites which have been given to Pro rated codes in each of the last two rounds. Although this includes, 489 visa as well ( as the ceiling is common for both). It appears that pro-rated codes take up most of the 70 and 70+ point invites. 
Taking out 900-960 invites for pro - rata codes out of the per round limit of 1000 ( This is the lowest they have set as the per round cap ! ), leaves 40-100 invites for other codes. This is troubling as telecom professionals code is almost at the verge of a 100% utilized code, and that means there are more high point scoring inviduals in that code. That code took 20-25 invites out of the each of the last two rounds. This leaves only a handful of invites free for other non-prorata codes.


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> I also thought the same, however, I believe DIBP has not invited the non pro-rata occupations to clear the backlog for pro-rata occupations, so if they start inviting the non-pro-rata occupation, they have to use pro-rata quota for them which would definitely create a backlog again for pro-rata occupations which I believe is the last thing that DIBP wants to do. So, I believe DIBP will do the same for pro-rata occupations in the next rounds until they will get back to the normal points like last year.
> 
> I believe increasing the points for pro-rata occupations like accounting and ICT occupations is not in the favor of DIBP because it would have direct impact on their economy, since many students will choose the other countries such as Canada to get a more easier pathway for PR, that's why they have increased the total quota for accounting and some of other occupations.
> 
> Just my thought




I feel lowering the cutoff points for pro rata groups will not be the priority for DIBP as far as they get enough numbers of applicants scoring high points and meet their occupations ceiling requirements. 

Worst case scenario will be DIBP sending very few invites for prorata groups from august for several rounds and letting high pointers to accumulate and sending bulk invites for those high pointers after they have received enough EOIs. This way they may be able to get high point applicants and still exhaust their occupation ceiling by the end of programme year. 

Personally, as a 65 pointer I am worried that I may not receive invitations if they follow above modality. 

*note: these are all my wild thoughts and anticipations after my little analysis on DIBP's decision to cap ceilings of max 1000 invites per round for the month of Jul and august! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

sonamt said:


> Dear all,
> What will be my chance of getting invitation before December 2017. Code: 2613; doe: 8th April 2017.
> 
> My pessimistic guess: DIBP may start issuing invitations for non-prorata from August, which means they will issue much lesser invitations for prorata groups. Meaning the number of applicants having 70+ points will start accumulating over months, giving less scope of invitations for 65 pointers under 2613 occupations. Just my thought.
> ...



What the DIBP is doing is not _not inviting non-prorata codes_. They have capped each of the rounds at 1000 invites for all the codes combined.

Since pro rated codes are taking up 900-950 invites (at their capped number for each code), the other codes are not getting invited to anything below 70 points as of now.

I do not see any reason why they would reduce the cap for pro rate by DIBP. 5% cap for each pro rata code means they have planned 20 rounds at the max this year. (It was 4% cap => 25 rounds were planned last year, and they ended up doing 26 rounds I believe).

However, the non pro-rata codes will see a difficult time due to this if the 1000 cap is not removed. But even without the removal, I would expect the 60 pointers for a non pro-rata code like Chemical to be invited in the next 2-4 rounds.


----------



## strunzitt (Aug 3, 2017)

I feel a bit lost in this pro-rata/non pro-rata discussion... 

I have 65 points for 2613 EOI 8/4

Looking at the results from end of July for 2613:

cutoff 23/6 for 70 points --> still one months to call + new 75 (not that many I guess)
so they should start to call 65 points (that stopped for the ceiling from beg of March) 
Looking at immitracker we have 2 times more 65 than 70 --> 

so: 65 would be called for 2613 till mid March IMHO..

What do you think?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sonamt said:


> I feel lowering the cutoff points for pro rata groups will not be the priority for DIBP as far as they get enough numbers of applicants scoring high points and meet their occupations ceiling requirements.


It's not that DIBP actually sets any cut-of points or anything. And neither are they interested or care what points cut-off points ended up at. Only thing they care about is ceiling. If the ceiling is set at 1000 and there are 1000 people at 85 points, then cut-off points will be 85.No one is lowering or increasing anything though.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

strunzitt said:


> I feel a bit lost in this pro-rata/non pro-rata discussion...
> 
> I have 65 points for 2613 EOI 8/4
> 
> ...


65 cut-off dates is at 8 March so you are only 1 month behind. I think on 23 Aug 65 pointers will start getting their invite. So, September or early October is when you get your invite.


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 65 cut-off dates is at 8 March so you are only 1 month behind. I think on 23 Aug 65 pointers will start getting their invite. So, September or early October is when you get your invite.




Sorry bro, I'm still unclear at one point. For less common occupation such as 3123-11, how would those pro-rata and cut off affect the 3123-11?
My DOE is 22/6 and new ceiling saying 4/1000 granted up to date but I have not yet to receive an invitation. Am I placed further down the pecking order behind those pro-rata pointers? So confused. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mmtee said:


> Sorry bro, I'm still unclear at one point. For less common occupation such as 3123-11, how would those pro-rata and cut off affect the 3123-11?
> My DOE is 22/6 and new ceiling saying 4/1000 granted up to date but I have not yet to receive an invitation. Am I placed further down the pecking order behind those pro-rata pointers? So confused.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your occupation is not pro rata and hence invite is certain. But this year in July, we had 2000 invite compared to 3000 last year. And almost 90%+ went to higher points which happened to be pro rata. Points are coming down soon and in a few rounds, you should expect your invite. Those 4 guys most likely had 70 points I assume.


----------



## Hisham Khan (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi Guys,
Anyone have idea, when i can get my invitation?

233311 | Electrical Engineer
Points: 60
30 = Age
10 = English
15 = Degree
05 = 2 Years Australian Study

EOI Submitted for 189 Visa: 24/06/2017
Awaiting Invitation.

Thanks


----------



## my_perham (Oct 1, 2016)

Hisham Khan said:


> Hi Guys,
> Anyone have idea, when i can get my invitation?
> 
> 233311 | Electrical Engineer
> ...


hi Hisham

Waiting here the same occupation, point and DOE, I hope next round on 9th Aug will be our turn to get invited, 
i dont see any more reason the same policy happens in next round for non proratas. And as i mentioned earlier this is technically breach of right for non proratas, because a blockage would happen for some non prpratas occupation too. they could get away with this by inviting very few numbers 70+ pointers in non proratas. 1040/24= 43 invitations for Electrical eng or equal proportion with other non prorata with the consideration of DOE. 
if the same policy happened next round, it contradicts with what it stated on EOI that invitations are sent the way it dosnt go to a small groups of occupations which technically happened in the last two rounds.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hisham Khan said:


> Hi Guys,
> Anyone have idea, when i can get my invitation?
> 
> 233311 | Electrical Engineer
> ...


In both July rounds the minimum cutoff for all categories irrespective of pro rata or non pro rata was 70 points

you will have to wait for the cutoff to be lowered to 60 to get an invite 

When it will happen cannot be predicted as it's a new phenomenon 

Cheers


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Your occupation is not pro rata and hence invite is certain. But this year in July, we had 2000 invite compared to 3000 last year. And almost 90%+ went to higher points which happened to be pro rata. Points are coming down soon and in a few rounds, you should expect your invite. Those 4 guys most likely had 70 points I assume.




So invitations of each round are spanning across all occupations or only point-based selection?
If it's point-based then very likely some occupations never get invited. 
If it's spanning across then less common occupations like mine will increase chance of invitation after each round until it reaches 1 slot of invitation. 
You reckon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awalkin (Jul 23, 2017)

rockycres said:


> Hi guys.. on may 2017, i got the acs skill assessment done for work experience of 4 years and 9 months in australia.. in sep 2017, i will be completing my 5 years of experience in Australia.. do i need to get acs assessment done again to prove my last 3 months ? I am working for the same company at the same position..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


The update in experience etc. is all automatic in the tool. Once you have fed the data, it calculates real-time at any given point and in case you cross any experience to point threshold, points should get updated by itself. you do not need to get another Assessment done unless your previous ACS expires OR you change your job.

Wish you all the best.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

I had applied on 14th july on 60 points for Registered Nurse ( Nec) . Is there any chance to get invitation on 9th August Round?

Has anyone got any idea?? Help will be much appreciated.

Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had applied on 14th july on 60 points for Registered Nurse ( Nec) . Is there any chance to get invitation on 9th August Round?
> 
> ...


Currently the department is not inviting anyone below 70 points regardless of the category 

You will have to wait patiently for them to revert to the old policy of cutoff of 60 points

When they will do,it is anybody's guess, as this decision is totally arbitrary and not done earlier to my knowledge 

Cheers


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

awalkin said:


> The update in experience etc. is all automatic in the tool. Once you have fed the data, it calculates real-time at any given point and in case you cross any experience to point threshold, points should get updated by itself. you do not need to get another Assessment done unless your previous ACS expires OR you change your job.
> 
> Wish you all the best.


Thanks for your reply.. really helpful



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

awalkin said:


> The update in experience etc. is all automatic in the tool. Once you have fed the data, it calculates real-time at any given point and in case you cross any experience to point threshold, points should get updated by itself. you do not need to get another Assessment done unless your previous ACS expires OR you change your job.
> 
> Wish you all the best.


The answer is partly wrong

Even in the same company, your role changes or you are sent to another country, then you need reassessment to continue to claim points

Cheers


----------



## chint (May 12, 2017)

*Uk pcc*

Posting in this forum to wider audience, as i am awaiting reply since few days from EOI submitted club.

------------------------------------------------------------

Hi All, does UK PCC letter explicitly mention the time period for which a person stayed ? or is it in a generic format ?

I was not asked any information related to above in the online application (http://acro.police.uk/), hence i emailed and mentioned the same, no reply from them till date. i had submitted application on last Thursday (27uly).

finding tough to track which stage the application is currently under.


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

newbienz said:


> The answer is partly wrong
> 
> Even in the same company, your role changes or you are sent to another country, then you need reassessment to continue to claim points
> 
> Cheers


In my case, i am staying in same country, same company, same position. Just additional 3 months of experience 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

ANy guesses for my invitation.

489 ( Family) - 342315 ( Trade worker)
EOI date : 01 August
Points with Sponsorship : 65


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

my_perham said:


> Hisham Khan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


 they can keep breaching our right , who is gonna stop them?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rockycres said:


> In my case, i am staying in same country, same company, same position. Just additional 3 months of experience
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


In that case you are safe.
You can keep claiming points

Cheers


----------



## samanthaat88 (Sep 29, 2016)

newbienz said:


> In that case you are safe.
> You can keep claiming points
> 
> Cheers


What about Designation changes (But same job roll). Will it effct to claim points...

For example
Production Executive
Senior Production Executive

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

samanthaat88 said:


> What about Designation changes (But same job roll). Will it effct to claim points...
> 
> For example
> Production Executive
> ...


You should get a letter from HR on company letterhead that this a routine promotion and your RNR remains the same as earlier

They should also be ready to confirm the same, as and when the department calls them up for verification in due course 

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

chint said:


> Posting in this forum to wider audience, as i am awaiting reply since few days from EOI submitted club.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi All, does UK PCC letter explicitly mention the time period for which a person stayed ? or is it in a generic format ?


No. Nothing is mentioned, it's generic.



> I was not asked any information related to above in the online application (http://acro.police.uk/), hence i emailed and mentioned the same, no reply from them till date. i had submitted application on last Thursday (27uly).
> 
> finding tough to track which stage the application is currently under.


You are asked last 10 years address so I am not sure why you couldn't find the question about address.

Try this link again: https://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx


----------



## my_perham (Oct 1, 2016)

Kamalc said:


> they can keep breaching our right , who is gonna stop them?


Somebody gonna get hurt! (with indian accent) just joking  

There are agents and lawyers, who have clients, gonna question diab for this


----------



## anjisa (Aug 6, 2017)

*261311 Invitation*

From latest skillselect update 
only 1 invitation was provided for 2613 group as on date (26 July?) from ceiling limit of 6202.
Also on 26th July, cut off date was 23/06/17
On 12th July cut off date was 23/04/17

Does this mean, not many point 70 applicants (only 1 invitation with cut off dates moved 2 months between invitation rounds)

In comparison 2611 (Analyst) was awarded 620 invitations


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anjisa said:


> From latest skillselect update
> only 1 invitation was provided for 2613 group as on date (26 July?) from ceiling limit of 6202.
> Also on 26th July, cut off date was 23/06/17
> On 12th July cut off date was 23/04/17
> ...


The data base is wrong by one row
Th 620 figure is for 2613

Cheers


----------



## anjisa (Aug 6, 2017)

Is there a corrected list available on skillselect.


----------



## GiridihToMelbourne (Aug 2, 2017)

H Experts.. I have a couple of questions:

1. Is it mandatory to be in some job when you get an EOI/visa invite? I have 7+ yrs of continuous work-exp starting 2009 until April 2017, after which I left my job and took a break -- mainly to complete the visa process.

2. The medium of teaching has always been English. Also, I was able to get 86 in PTE in my 1st attempt. Would I be asked to provide letters from my schools and college stating that I have studied throughout in English?

ANZSCO 261313
EOI DOE 12th April
On 65 points => ACS approved work-exp just less than 3 yrs, submitted another application to try and increase 5 points

Any suggestion/advice?


----------



## l_dm (Jul 17, 2017)

GiridihToMelbourne said:


> H Experts.. I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Is it mandatory to be in some job when you get an EOI/visa invite? I have 7+ yrs of continuous work-exp starting 2009 until April 2017, after which I left my job and took a break -- mainly to complete the visa process.
> 
> ...


1. Not mandatory. But you have to update Dibp about your present employment status when you lodge your visa application. 

2. Letter is required only for secondary applicant if the person has not given any exam. In case you are the primary applicant, exam is mandatory.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

GiridihToMelbourne said:


> H Experts.. I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Is it mandatory to be in some job when you get an EOI/visa invite? I have 7+ yrs of continuous work-exp starting 2009 until April 2017, after which I left my job and took a break -- mainly to complete the visa process.
> 
> ...


PTE is more than enough, certificate for English as medium works for dependent


----------



## Gokulakrishnan (May 12, 2016)

Any one can help me to understand the time when will i get my invite. below mentioned are the required details.

Occupation: ICT Business Analyst
EOI Filed : 31 July 2017
Points: 70
Age : 30
Education:15
English: 20
Exp:5

Kindly help me.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Gokulakrishnan said:


> Any one can help me to understand the time when will i get my invite. below mentioned are the required details.
> 
> Occupation: ICT Business Analyst
> EOI Filed : 31 July 2017
> ...


Most likely in 2-5 months.


----------



## nbanga (Aug 6, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I have lodged an EOI with DOE 04th June 2017. 

ANZSCO - 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)

Claimed 65 points for SC 189, 70 points for SC 190, 75 points for SC 489 (family and state sponsored)

Now i got an invitation to apply for 489 (FAM) on 12th July 2017 with last date to submit on 10th September 2017.

I have the following questions on which i would like you expert advice,
1. Does my EOI application becomes inactive for other invitations once my status is invited in any one SC?
2. Should i wait for SC 189 invitation, how likely am i to receive an invitation in near future with 65 points claimed?
3. Should i lodge a separate EOI only for SC 189 to try my luck?
4. Is going with provisional visa 489 a good option considering the pros and cons (which i am not much aware of)?

Any advice would be highly appreciated.

Thanks
Nikhil B


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

anjisa said:


> Is there a corrected list available on skillselect.


 It's not available, but it's known. 2613 now almost 620 are invited till now.


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

strunzitt said:


> I feel a bit lost in this pro-rata/non pro-rata discussion...
> 
> I have 65 points for 2613 EOI 8/4
> 
> ...


 that's true.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Phil_Laurent said:


> It's not available, but it's known. 2613 now almost 620 are invited till now.




It cant be true  then the point cutoff will remain high


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Phil_Laurent said:


> that's true.


Hi Phil

65 should be invited for some of your occupation for 9th August - in middle of analysis so will post later tonight

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## anjisa (Aug 6, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Phil
> 
> 65 should be invited for some of your occupation for 9th August - in middle of analysis so will post later tonight
> 
> ...


Looking at the data, it looks like there will not be adequate +70 point holders to cover 620 invitations for August (unless number of invitations lowered to 500 ranges)
So likely for +65 invites to come late august, definitely in September (unless there is an unusual spike in +70 point invitations)
Keeping similar trends in EOI applications, looks like +65 point applications received till end of June'16 will be cleared this year.
Possible scenarios
Scenario 1 +65 points retained from late Aug/Sep'17 to Feb'18 and raised to +70 till end of July. This should clear out +65 points (EOI end of June ) by Feb'18
Scenario 2 - Alternative tide of +65 & +70 points

All depends how many +70 applications are received.

Welcome comments/feedback


----------



## anjisa (Aug 6, 2017)

anjisa said:


> Looking at the data, it looks like there will not be adequate +70 point holders to cover 620 invitations for August (unless number of invitations lowered to 500 ranges)
> So likely for +65 invites to come late august, definitely in September (unless there is an unusual spike in +70 point invitations)
> Keeping similar trends in EOI applications, looks like +65 point applications received till end of June'16 will be cleared this year.
> Possible scenarios
> ...


Sorry above was solely for 2613 group


----------



## aus189 (Jul 11, 2017)

samworld said:


> 261313 With 70 points..I guess I will get invited the next round. DOE - June 26th.


Yes you will receive it on 9th Aug


----------



## aus189 (Jul 11, 2017)

derik2020 said:


> please, experts, can you please tell me when can I expect an invite, it's been a long wait now and I'm really disappointed.
> 
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers
> EOI - 30 May 2017
> ...


Definitely not before Dec


----------



## anjisa (Aug 6, 2017)

strunzitt said:


> I feel a bit lost in this pro-rata/non pro-rata discussion...
> 
> I have 65 points for 2613 EOI 8/4
> 
> ...


Most likely will be in Sep/Oct'17.
Around 500 applicants ahead of you with with 65 points which should take appx 1-2 months with 65 points.
They will need to start lowering points to 65 from end of August or early Sep rounds.

Keep your hopes high mate.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

OK - done my detailed analysis - here is what I reckon:

The DOE overall for 189, should get past the 70 pointers by a few days Or it may stop just short. If it does get just past, as I believe, then there is a different world waiting for the system in the 65 point range. The oldest non-pro rata 65 pointer has a DOE of 21st June 2017 whereas we could be looking at getting below 70 for up to 5 of the Pro-rata occupations:

Electronics Engineer - 70 point DOE 14/07/2017
Mechanical Engineer - 70 point DOE 15/07/2017
Network Pros - 70 point DOE 27/06/2017
Program/Develop - 70 point DOE 23/06/2017
Technologists - 70 point DOE 06/06/2017

so if the main 189 DOE gets to 9th August 2017, and still has some invites left - there will be no invites for any 65 non pro-rata occupations because of the older backlog of the Pro rata occupations at 65 points:

Mechanical Engineer - 65 point DOE 19/11/2016
Technologists - 65 point DOE 03/01/2017
Network Pros - 65 point DOE 03/02/2017
Program/Develop - 65 point DOE 08/03/2017
Electronics Engineer - 65 point DOE 12/04/2017

so if it gets into the 65 pointers on 9th August 2017, it will firs start inviting 65 point mechanical Engineers from 19/11/2016 until it reaches its 108 quota or the overall 1000 quota.

If 65 point Mechanical Engineers get to DOE of 03/01/2017, then it will also start inviting Electronics Engineers until it reaches its 50 quota or the overall 1000 quota.

If if it gets to DOE of 03/02/2017, then it will start inviting Network Pros until it reaches its 65 quota or the overall 1000 quota.

If it gets to DOE 08/03/2017, then it will start inviting Program/Developers until it reaches its 310 quota or the overall 1000 quota

If it gets to DOE 12/04/2017, then it will start inviting Electronics Engineer until it reaches its 50 quota or the overall 1000 quota.

Realistically, if it gets to the end of the non-pro rata 70 pointers, only Developer Programmers and Network Professionals will have much of a quota left so it will be those two occupation that get most of the 65 pointers. Of course, if it does not get down to the 65 pointers at all, then this prediction will hold for the 23rd August round. Also, it will be slow progress to get through the 65 pointers for pro ratas lodged prior to 21st June 2017 which means that there will be no 65 point non-pro rata invites for at least about 4 months, or however long it takes the Developer Programmers to get their 65 point DOE to 21st June 2017, as I think they will be the first of the pro ratas to get to 21st June 2017, when we will get our first non-pro rata 65 point invites.

this is just my analysis of the figures - I may have missed something so just treat it as information and play around with the figures yourself 

Regards

Tony Coates
MARN 0601801


----------



## Amneet Singh (May 17, 2017)

Amneet Singh

points:65
Anzsco: 233512
occupation: Mechanical engineer

submitted EOI for 189 and 190 for Sydney today.

can you tell me if we can lodge EOI for other states as well even if we do not comply with the condition of atleast having 2 years?


----------



## asadkhalid (Apr 18, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> OK - done my detailed analysis - here is what I reckon:
> 
> The DOE overall for 189, should get past the 70 pointers by a few days Or it may stop just short. If it does get just past, as I believe, then there is a different world waiting for the system in the 65 point range. The oldest non-pro rata 65 pointer has a DOE of 21st June 2017 whereas we could be looking at getting below 70 for up to 5 of the Pro-rata occupations:
> 
> ...


So in short, for accountants we might see people being invited for DoE before 30th June 2017 in this financial year with 70 points but not 65. As per your analysis. 

Am i right? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> OK - done my detailed analysis - here is what I reckon:
> 
> The DOE overall for 189, should get past the 70 pointers by a few days Or it may stop just short. If it does get just past, as I believe, then there is a different world waiting for the system in the 65 point range. The oldest non-pro rata 65 pointer has a DOE of 21st June 2017 whereas we could be looking at getting below 70 for up to 5 of the Pro-rata occupations:
> 
> ...


 ur analysis though very detailed but it lacks one basic rule of invitation and that is prorata treatment of some occupations, by this analysis u mean they will keep avoiding non prorata occupations and will keep giving preference to prorata, just a month back, even the 70 pointers of prorata were not getting invite even with early DOE and 60 pointers were called from non prorata, yes first two rounds in July it's understandable that they were clearing backlog and they could do that because they had no ceiling or target with them and they had that backlog to clear, but after the ceilings arrival won't they make prorata arrangements again to keep avoiding preferencial treatment to some occupations, it's written on their website, whereas it's nowhere written that prorata occupations will be given preferential treatment over non prorata occupations, they can't ignore those occupations as they are high in demand, even the 60 pointers in those occupations will also be invited sooner or later, this system is for everyone, not only for prorata occupations


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Kamalc said:


> ur analysis though very detailed but it lacks one basic rule of invitation and that is prorata treatment of some occupations, by this analysis u mean they will keep avoiding non prorata occupations and will keep giving preference to prorata, just a month back, even the 70 pointers of prorata were not getting invite even with early DOE and 60 pointers were called from non prorata, yes first two rounds in July it's understandable that they were clearing backlog and they could do that because they had no ceiling or target with them and they had that backlog to clear, but after the ceilings arrival won't they make prorata arrangements again to keep avoiding preferencial treatment to some occupations, it's written on their website, whereas it's nowhere written that prorata occupations will be given preferential treatment over non prorata occupations, they can't ignore those occupations as they are high in demand, even the 60 pointers in those occupations will also be invited sooner or later, this system is for everyone, not only for prorata occupations


They are not giving preferential treatment to anyone. Thing is, ceilings for all pro-rata professions were exhausted in March/April. So there is a backlog even for high pointers. Whereas non pro-rata professions were still being invited until June. They are clearing the backlog. If one has 60+ points for non pro-rata then it's almost sure that he'll be invited in this immigration year, even if DIBP choose not to invite non pro-rata for next few months; as for pro-rata the scene is different, if they don't clear the backlog then high pointers will keep adding up and those who are waiting for months won't get invites and at the start of next immigration year they will again face a backlog of several months but this time it will be 70+ pointers, just like it happened for Accountant and Business Analysts. They know what they are doing.


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

They are not giving preferential treatment to anyone. Thing is, ceilings for all pro-rata professions were exhausted in March/April. So there is a backlog even for high pointers. Whereas non pro-rata professions were still being invited until June. They are clearing the backlog. If one has 60+ points for non pro-rata then it's almost sure that he'll be invited in this immigration year, even if DIBP choose not to invite non pro-rata for next few months; as for pro-rata the scene is different, if they don't clear the backlog then high pointers will keep adding up and those who are waiting for months won't get invites and at the start of next immigration year they will again face a backlog of several months but this time it will be 70+ pointers, just like it happened for Accountant and Business Analysts. They know what they are doing.[/QUOTE] well if they don't call 60+ pointers for next few months as u mentioned then high pointers in that occupation will also keep piling up and this means that 60+ pointers will never be called, if they were upto clearing the backlog only then y only 1000 invites per round? Y not they increase it to 2000, who is stopping them? What's the need to reduce number to 1000 invites, keep themselves burdened and keep us in pain


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

well if they don't call 60+ pointers for next few months as u mentioned then high pointers in that occupation will also keep piling up and this means that 60+ pointers will never be called, if they were upto clearing the backlog only then y only 1000 invites per round? Y not they increase it to 2000, who is stopping them? What's the need to reduce number to 1000 invites, keep themselves burdened and keep us in pain


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Kamalc said:


> well if they don't call 60+ pointers for next few months as u mentioned then high pointers in that occupation will also keep piling up and this means that 60+ pointers will never be called, if they were upto clearing the backlog only then y only 1000 invites per round? Y not they increase it to 2000, who is stopping them? What's the need to reduce number to 1000 invites, keep themselves burdened and keep us in pain


Why don't they increase the invites to 2000? Well, only DIBP can give an answer for that. As for your concern that 60+ pointers will never be called etc. These professions are non pro-rata for a reason. why? Because these professions aren't much in demand, and for most of these professions their ceilings doesn't get used up in a few months. That's why DIBP used to give 100s of invitations for a single profession in one go, so no back log for them . So high pointers doesn't matter and by the end of the ceilings almost everyone gets an invite. If all of the sudden it gets high number of applications, then my friend, it will end up in pro-rata, doesn't matter the number of applicants with 60+ or 70+ points, it will be treated on pro-rata basis.


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

If by any reason DIBP never decide to increase the limit of 1000 invitations per round then after few rounds, 65 pointers in non prorata will be started to invite. And after April when all prorated occupations hit their ceilings then for two months only non prorated 60 will be invited and obviously earlier DOE will be first to invite so nothing to be panic here for non proratas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaps.jaini (Mar 20, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Bro, why did you apply for NSW? You are surely going to get the invite on 9thAug.. even by any chance you do not get it, and by any chance NSW invites you, would you accept that state invitation? If no, then why to have that EOI active?
> 
> The day I gained 70 points, I withdrew my state EOIs..


Hey mate, can I ask you one question. I am in the same situation having 70 points for 189 and still applied for 190 with NSW.

In case NSW invites me, will I still receive my 189 or they won't send another invite after 1 is issued?


----------



## knagelli (Jun 19, 2017)

gaps.jaini said:


> Hey mate, can I ask you one question. I am in the same situation having 70 points for 189 and still applied for 190 with NSW.
> 
> In case NSW invites me, will I still receive my 189 or they won't send another invite after 1 is issued?


My two cents - your EOI for 190 is different from 189 so you might as well get the invite for 189. Let me also know if you get to know of a different update.


----------



## jbd1978 (May 31, 2015)

*261311 - Invite Time*

Hello, I have submitted EoI under code 261311 with 65 points on 1-Jul-2017.

Visa Subclass - Skilled Independent Subclass 189
Age - 38 - 25 Points
English Language Ability - Proficient English - 10 Points
Qualification - Recognised Trade Qualification including Other award or qualification recognised by the skills assessing authority - 10 Points
Overseas Work Experience - 5 Years or more - 10 Points
Australian Work Experience - 3 Years or more - 10 Points

Total Points - 65

While looking at invite trend for pro-rata occupations, I am not seeing any invites for 65 points for last few months. 

I have 3 questions. 

a. Can I get an invite anytime this year with 65 points as mentioned above?
b. In Jan-2018, I will complete 5 years in Australia, which will give me 5 additional points. At that time, from queue perspective, will I be considered as 

70 Points with EoI date from 1-Jul-2017 or
70 Points with EoI date from 18-Jan-2018
c. At time of EoI submission, I have also applied for subclass 190, but didn't get any notification on that. Do I need to do anything for that?

Thanks in advance. 

Regards.


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

Guys when can I expect invite for ICT BA with 65 points for 189.
EOI Date is 26 July and updated EOI on 1st August 2017.


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

anjisa said:


> strunzitt said:
> 
> 
> > I feel a bit lost in this pro-rata/non pro-rata discussion...
> ...


 They may start inviting 65 pointers from this round itself.


----------



## jbd1978 (May 31, 2015)

*Age Points*

Hello Friends, 

As per point guidelines, People from age group of 33-39 (inclusive) are getting 25 points. 

My interpretation is that - one will get 25 points till the 40th Birthday. I mean, 1978 born will get 25 points till 2018. 

Is that correct understanding? Kindly confirm.

Regards.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jbd1978 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> As per point guidelines, People from age group of 33-39 (inclusive) are getting 25 points.
> 
> ...


Its not year based.
Its specific dates based
on your 40th Birthday you lose 5 points, and not only at end of the year

Cheers


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

GiridihToMelbourne said:


> 1st round of October, if not the 2nd round of September, should be the one for you.. And March 2018 is too far away, so I do not see any reason for you to panic. All the best!!


Thanks alot. Finger crossed !


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa (May 21, 2017)

Hi Guys,

My EOI is still pending and its been 1 month now. Can I go for PCC before getting invite or should I wait for Invite to come. I wanted to be proactive since PCC may take some time.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My EOI is still pending and its been 1 month now. Can I go for PCC before getting invite or should I wait for Invite to come. I wanted to be proactive since PCC may take some time.


Get the PCC done now , if it may take time.

Even if it expires before the grant and you are asked to do it again, its not a costly or time taking exercise

Cheers


----------



## mohitkashyap (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi,

Can anyone please confirm that if there are any changes in form 80 and 1221 from the previous years? If so then can you please pass me the links?

Thanks & Regards,
Mohit


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

mohitkashyap said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please confirm that if there are any changes in form 80 and 1221 from the previous years? If so then can you please pass me the links?
> 
> ...


The current versions date from 10/2015 - you'll see this when you look at them. 

Google "Form 80" and "Form 1221". 

Download these current forms from the border.gov.au site results from your google search.


----------



## Expatdown (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi,

2334 - pro rata
DOE 6/8/2017
189 70 Points 
190 NSW 75 points

Is there any chance to get invited in next (9/8/2017) round?
Should I discard 190 and just focus on 189 with current point instead?

Very nervous and under pressure now


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My EOI is still pending and its been 1 month now. Can I go for PCC before getting invite or should I wait for Invite to come. I wanted to be proactive since PCC may take some time.


You should see when you get an invite, you IED depends on PCC or Medicals dates (Whichever is the first) and if you are suppose to get ITA next round or the following, do go and get a PCC, however, if you may need to wait 2-3 months, then wait a bit more.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Now there is a new occupation ANZSCO 2621 Database and Systems Administrators and ICT Security Specialists with 2391 invites. Only 1 invited so far, 60 pointers and new prospective Security and System professional can use this occupation to get quick invitation. 
263111 has now little hope that the Security and Systems professional got a separate ANZSCO, only Network Professional needs to use 263111.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

What I believe guys, if DIBP don't stop cleaning backlogs, they will finish all the ceilings pro rata occupations within 6 months and they will be stuck again till next year. By doing so, they will be clearly ignoring other non pro rata occupations, which are having 16000 ceilings like Registered nurse. I believe they can't ignore occupations which are having more ceilings on non pro rata just to clear backlogs. I bet july was lucky year for pro rata people as they got lots of invitations,however, DIBP will most likely to be back from 9th August round. 

Share you feelings guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my_perham (Oct 1, 2016)

What I believe guys, if DIBP don't stop cleaning backlogs, they will finish all the ceilings pro rata occupations within 6 months and they will be stuck again till next year. By doing so, they will be clearly ignoring other non pro rata occupations, which are having 16000 ceilings like Registered nurse. I believe they can't ignore occupations which are having more ceilings on non pro rata just to clear backlogs. I bet july was lucky year for pro rata people as they got lots of invitations,however, DIBP will most likely to be back from 9th August round. 

Share you feelings guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

I have the same point of view as you, July's invitation was exceptional, however there is 50-50 possibility that Aug be also the same but i dont think this will happen. 

There are two issues, filling up the ceiling for prprata before end of the year, and also creating blockage for non prorata another issue. 

Just be aware that 90% of non proratas are 60 pointers and before the next invitation round there will be about two months blockage for non proprata 60-65 pointers where their ceiling filled up from 1-4%, and for prorata case this is 10%
i expecting at least about 260 invitations for non prorata on Aug 9th :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

atif1987 said:


> bad luck in july. hoping for august now
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> ...


i have got exactly same points breakdown as yours. Except i submitted Eoi on 2nd Aug

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> i have got exactly same points breakdown as yours. Except i submitted Eoi on 2nd Aug
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


if you are the same occupation also then rest assured we might not get invites this month

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

atif1987 said:


> if you are the same occupation also then rest assured we might not get invites this month
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


i am telecom engineer which has the same ceiling being shared with telecom network engineers. Are u sure since i was really looking forward to an invite in the rounds during august

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> i am telecom engineer which has the same ceiling being shared with telecom network engineers. Are u sure since i was really looking forward to an invite in the rounds during august
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


mee too but the thing is the 70 pointers keep adding up 

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

atif1987 said:


> mee too but the thing is the 70 pointers keep adding up
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


is it worth to put an eoi for 190 as well? which state?

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> is it worth to put an eoi for 190 as well? which state?
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


only nsw might take in telecommers. other than that telecom is not much in demand

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for August 2017 &lt;==*



my_perham said:


> What I believe guys, if DIBP don't stop cleaning backlogs, they will finish all the ceilings pro rata occupations within 6 months and they will be stuck again till next year. By doing so, they will be clearly ignoring other non pro rata occupations, which are having 16000 ceilings like Registered nurse. I believe they can't ignore occupations which are having more ceilings on non pro rata just to clear backlogs. I bet july was lucky year for pro rata people as they got lots of invitations,however, DIBP will most likely to be back from 9th August round.
> 
> Share you feelings guys.
> 
> ...




You're right bro. I do have other feelings that all the invitations issued on month July was according to ranking of Points regardless of Pro rata and non- pro rata. Obviously, more no. of applicants with higher points can be found on pro- rata things , so all the pro rata applications got invited. I have seen Registered Nurse occupation with 70 points had invited on month of july, which implies that DIBP was just clearing all the blockage of 70 and over points. They weren't deeply targeting pro rata things.

Now they will maintain pro rata and non pro rata and I can bet more than 400 invitations will be issued for 60 pointers on 9th August.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

atif1987 said:


> only nsw might take in telecommers. other than that telecom is not much in demand
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


have u seen the trend from last years. I had been following this trend from 2014 that before trump telecom engineers ceiling was filled by only half year on year basis. i think last year was the only year when by April Telecom engineers ceiling was reached. Also telecom network engineers had seperate ceiling of 1000 earlier and now its shared with telecom engineers. 

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> have u seen the trend from last years. I had been following this trend from 2014 that before trump telecom engineers ceiling was filled by only half year on year basis. i think last year was the only year when by April Telecom engineers ceiling was reached. Also telecom network engineers had seperate ceiling of 1000 earlier and now its shared with telecom engineers.
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


Yes thats because like rest of the world telecom enginneering is not a promising field any more. you know it

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

atif1987 said:


> Yes thats because like rest of the world telecom enginneering is not a promising field any more. you know it
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


well thats true. Lets squeeze the last chance we have and cross this barrier before its too late

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> well thats true. Lets squeeze the last chance we have and cross this barrier before its too late
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


Yes same feelings here. next year they might even make it more harder.

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

atif1987 said:


> Yes same feelings here. next year they might even make it more harder.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


Should have gone with electrical engineers route. The evergreen engineers lol

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Is it possible to assess degree from ACS for more than one ANZSCO code? Will both of them be valid at the same time or the latest one cancels out the previous one?


----------



## Asheesh24 (Aug 2, 2017)

Heenz said:


> Hello guys and gals
> 
> Anyone have any news on chemical engineering EOI invitations?
> I applied on -> 28th April, 2017
> ...


Hey Heenz! I am applying for the same occupation as well. But my question is does it take so long? This is concerning me now :wacko:


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Should have gone with electrical engineers route. The evergreen engineers lol
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


Yea. same here. 

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> OK - done my detailed analysis - here is what I reckon:
> 
> The DOE overall for 189, should get past the 70 pointers by a few days Or it may stop just short. If it does get just past, as I believe, then there is a different world waiting for the system in the 65 point range. The oldest non-pro rata 65 pointer has a DOE of 21st June 2017 whereas we could be looking at getting below 70 for up to 5 of the Pro-rata occupations:
> 
> ...


in what cases pcc can be replaced by statuatory declaration

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi,

Any idea for 233211 civil engineer with 60 points?
Submitted EOI for 189 and 190 in july

Waiting eagerly!


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

gee91 said:


> hi,
> 
> any idea for 233211 civil engineer with 60 points?
> Submitted eoi for 189 and 190 in july
> ...


2018

anzsco 263312. Telecom network engineer
65 points
age 30
lang 20
edu 15
ielts l7 r 7 s6.5 w7.5
pte a l90 r90 s90 w88
ea submitted 19 apr 2017
ea positive 31 may 2017
eoi submiytted vsc189 65 points. 7 june 2017


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looking at all analysis in the posts in this thread makes me believe that Its hard to get invited for my EOI in this calendar year.

EOI submitted on aug 2nd with 65 points for ANZSCO -261313( software applications and programmers).

Lets hope for the best guys who all r sailing on same boat with me.


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

GuyS when is the next round aug 8 0r 9th?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

rockycres said:


> GuyS when is the next round aug 8 0r 9th?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Aug 9th

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> 2018
> 
> anzsco 263312. Telecom network engineer
> 65 points
> ...


2018 for invitation!.. i was hoping for sept/nov -_- 
Will increasing points help for earlier invitation [ via more score in PTE ] ?


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

Kranthi716 said:


> Looking at all analysis in the posts in this thread makes me believe that Its hard to get invited for my EOI in this calendar year.
> 
> EOI submitted on aug 2nd with 65 points for ANZSCO -261313( software applications and programmers).
> 
> ...


Exactly same boat as you! waiting is very hard


----------



## durani01 (Jun 8, 2017)

Expatdown said:


> Hi,
> 
> 2334 - pro rata
> DOE 6/8/2017
> ...


you don't need to be nervous
your chances are very high for august
and for NSW september would be your lucky one hopefully
relax


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

durani01 said:


> you don't need to be nervous
> your chances are very high for august
> and for NSW september would be your lucky one hopefully
> relax


I do not see any point to be nervous with score of 70.


----------



## Expatdown (Jul 1, 2017)

durani01 said:


> you don't need to be nervous
> your chances are very high for august
> and for NSW september would be your lucky one hopefully
> relax


Thanks for the advice! Finger cross ..


----------



## Expatdown (Jul 1, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> I do not see any point to be nervous with score of 70.


Cause my current visa going to expire in September..


----------



## dudley13 (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm holding thumbs for 9 August round. Developer Programmer 261312 65 points EOI effective date 04/04/2017. But realistically I think earliest is 2nd round August or even into September.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Expatdown said:


> Cause my current visa going to expire in September..


I see you as getting invite in Aug itself


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Pia91 said:


> Exactly same boat as you! waiting is very hard


Guys , I have been waiting for almost two years now. I believe yours is much ok

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## Expatdown (Jul 1, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> I see you as getting invite in Aug itself


Really hope so! This year seems unusual from previous years, making everyone uneasy..


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

From my immi tracker I could see data as below for 261311,261312,261313,261314:

Total users in eoi submitted status with points 70,75,80: 25
Total users in eoi submitted status with points 65 : 290

Considering this data , 65 pointers in 2613 occupation may get invited in aug 2nd round.

Not sure,there might be many applicants who might not have added their case in myimmitracker.

Just an estimate!



Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## sakthe.sam (May 25, 2017)

Guys,

Till what time we can update the EOI for tomorrow's invite. 
My point is 65 now for 261313. So claiming partner points from my wife to move to 70. Got +ve ACS results for her already. Waiting for her PTE results which she wrote on Aug 4 friday.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

sakthe.sam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Till what time we can update the EOI for tomorrow's invite.
> My point is 65 now for 261313. So claiming partner points from my wife to move to 70. Got +ve ACS results for her already. Waiting for her PTE results which she wrote on Aug 4 friday.


7: 38 PM Indian Time
12:00 AM Australian Time 

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## anjisa (Aug 6, 2017)

Kranthi716 said:


> Looking at all analysis in the posts in this thread makes me believe that Its hard to get invited for my EOI in this calendar year.
> 
> EOI submitted on aug 2nd with 65 points for ANZSCO -261313( software applications and programmers).
> 
> ...


Below is what I could work out based on past data
EOI applied until end of Sep/Oct'17 will be cleared in 2017-18 period.
In your case, estimated dates below
Earliest invitation - November 2017
Latest invitation - January 2018


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

anjisa said:


> Below is what I could work out based on past data
> EOI applied until end of Sep/Oct'17 will be cleared in 2017-18 period.
> In your case, estimated dates below
> Earliest invitation - November 2017
> Latest invitation - January 2018


Thanks for the analysis!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

anjisa said:


> Below is what I could work out based on past data
> 
> EOI applied until end of Sep/Oct'17 will be cleared in 2017-18 period.
> 
> ...




Could you work out estimated dates for 312311 please? Many on this forum have given me a chin up (I do appreciate!) but a given date of hope is better though. 
Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anjisa (Aug 6, 2017)

For 2613 group, estimated cut off forecast dates below
Estimates based on previous years data and trends
Dates and numbers are only an approximation


Details in attachment


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My EOI is still pending and its been 1 month now. Can I go for PCC before getting invite or should I wait for Invite to come. I wanted to be proactive since PCC may take some time.


If it's FBI PCC, then you can apply assuming you expecting invite in 3 months or earlier. If not, then do it when you are sure to get invite. The current visa processing and CO Contact/assignment is taking way too long anyway.


----------



## thomas.pranoy (May 14, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have updated my EOI on 7/7/2017 with 70 points for 2613, and 70+5 for NSW.
I am expecting invite on 9th August, just wanted to check how long it takes for PCC and medicals in Bangalore, India for these two? 
I know PCC has to be done via Passport Seva Kendra (PSK).

Would like to know the approximate time it takes for PCC and medicals for my location?

and also for medicals which all test they ask us to do?

and approximate fees for both of them?

any helpful inputs will be appreciated.


----------



## Kishorekadam (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi,
As per attachment,
My 65 points with EOI DOE as 13th july, will get invite at 9th jan 2018?
Isnt it too long? Why there were no invites for 65 pointer in between 3 rounds? 


anjisa said:


> For 2613 group, estimated cut off forecast dates below
> Estimates based on previous years data and trends
> Dates and numbers are only an approximation
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thomas.pranoy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have updated my EOI on 7/7/2017 with 70 points for 2613, and 70+5 for NSW.
> I am expecting invite on 9th August, just wanted to check how long it takes for PCC and medicals in Bangalore, India for these two?
> ...


The information that you are asking will always keep on changing depending on the rush at the hospital and passport centre

Just call up the hospitals and check when they can accommodate you and the charges for the same

General physicians checkup, Urine, HIV and Chest X rays are the tests done initially 
Based on your reports, the doctor may advise further tests if necessary 

You can take an online appointment for the PCC and when you do so , you can see the earliest time slot and date available which suits you

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2017)

i think you will be able to get Bridging visa that will allow you to stay till your application is finalized.


Expatdown said:


> Cause my current visa going to expire in September..


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

EOI Estimates Invitation. Thought to share with all.

Iscah's 189 EOI estimates for an invitation - Iscah


----------



## HSZ213 (Oct 11, 2012)

I had been assessed 'positive' by ACS for code 261313 for Software Engineer as per the attached result.
However, I would like to clear some ambiguity that I am facing regarding my experience.

Experience:
Full given experience
Jul 2004 - Sept 2016 (12 years 2 Months in the same company)

Education:
BS (CS) from Jan 2000 to May 2004
MS (ICT) (2 years From Australia, while on the same job): March 2010 to Feb 2012 

Both degrees BS and MS were assessed major in ICT.

ACS assessment of years:
Now, ACS has deducted 4 years, stating:

The following employment after July 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 07/04 - 04/10 (5yrs 9mths)
Position: xyz
Employer: xyz

Dates: 05/10 - 09/16 (6yrs 4mths)
Position: xyz
Employer: xyz



1. Please clarify if the Extra 2 years deducted by ACS were from the tenure of Masters degree (March 2010 to Feb 2012) ?

2. Can I claim experience after July 2008 to Sept 2016. 

Please suggest the reason for deduction. Should I claim 15 points in DIBP for 8 years experience or play safe & deduct 2 years Masters tenure and claim 10 points?

3. Does after July 2008 actually means Aug 2008 ?



Guys I'm in dire need for an answer to the above query.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

visakh said:


> EOI Estimates Invitation. Thought to share with all.
> 
> Iscah's 189 EOI estimates for an invitation - Iscah


Whatever they have written, I'm pretty sure that they overestimated the timelines for ICT Business Analyst.

It is not at all sensical when they say that the 65 pointer queue (pending from last year) will be invited in 4 months, but says that 70 pointers applying today would be invited only after 5 months. Irony is that 65 pointer queue cannot be cleared unless the 70 pointer queue is emptied.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

HSZ213 said:


> I had been assessed 'positive' by ACS for code 261313 for Software Engineer as per the attached result.
> However, I would like to clear some ambiguity that I am facing regarding my experience.
> 
> Experience:
> ...



You should
claim points for experience from August 2008 - till date
provide the experience from 2004 till July 2008 in the application but do not claim it as an occupation eligble for points


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Expatdown said:


> Cause my current visa going to expire in September..



If you file the application before your visa actually expires ( and if you are in Australia physically while applying) then you will get a bridging visa (automatically, mostly) which allows you to stay indefinitely in Australia until a decision on the Visa application is made by the DIBP.

Catches are:
This bridging will be valid until either the grant of the visa or 28 days after the rejection of the visa application, which ever is your case. 
You cannot leave Australia once bridging visa turns active (after the current visa expires), unless you apply for and receive a Bridging B visa.

Do not make the mistake of overstaying on your visa, without a valid visa. :-\


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

HSZ213 said:


> I had been assessed 'positive' by ACS for code 261313 for Software Engineer as per the attached result.
> However, I would like to clear some ambiguity that I am facing regarding my experience.
> 
> Experience:
> ...



It seems that your 4 years of experience was deducted because of this condition:

Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major
 If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated
occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10
years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history
(whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.

Your BS degree was completed more than 10 years ago, that's why. 

They clearly stated that "The following employment after July 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code." So yes you can claim experience for that. 
Good Luck


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

ngenhit said:


> Whatever they have written, I'm pretty sure that they overestimated the timelines for ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> It is not at all sensical when they say that the 65 pointer queue (pending from last year) will be invited in 4 months, but says that 70 pointers applying today would be invited only after 5 months. Irony is that 65 pointer queue cannot be cleared unless the 70 pointer queue is emptied.


They never said that 65 pointers will be invited in 4 months, check again. It is quite clear from the table that 65 pointers have no chance of getting invite this year.


----------



## Alejandrorodrik (Aug 7, 2017)

HEY !!!

It seems that in July only people with +70 was invited, I guess it is due to the huge backlog of accountants, IT professionals and mechanicals that were blocked due to the Pro- rata scheme.

does this happened before?

A.R

Code 2333 
65 Points for 189
EOI Submitted 24rd July 2017
Awaiting ITA


----------



## Alejandrorodrik (Aug 7, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> i think you will be able to get Bridging visa that will allow you to stay till your application is finalized.


Hi, your post made me doubt... Is it possible to schedule the medicals without being invited to apply?

thank you

A.R


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Alejandrorodrik said:


> Hi, your post made me doubt... Is it possible to schedule the medicals without being invited to apply?
> 
> thank you
> 
> A.R


Yes its possible. But ideally people do it after getting invite so that the meds are valid till longer duration during visa processing


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Kunwar ankush said:


> 7: 38 PM Indian Time
> 12:00 AM Australian Time
> 
> Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
> ...


will telecom engineers with 65 points get invite on 9th

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> will telecom engineers with 65 points get invite on 9th
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


no

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> will telecom engineers with 65 points get invite on 9th
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


In my opinion yes, I think the system will work the same way it used to be in last year. The non-pro rata occupations will start getting invites basis DOE. Though there might be some quota fixed for every non pro rata occupation. Rest we all can assume at this point, picture will be more clear tomorrow.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 15, 2016)

What are the chances for 65 points 261313 .. for eoi lodged in mid-march?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

All the best guys for august. Although the chances for 65 pointers are pretty bleak. I still wish every one with 65 points all the best. 

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> All the best guys for august. Although the chances for 65 pointers are pretty bleak. I still wish every one with 65 points all the best.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


 bro don't mind but u r way too synical in assessing and saying NO and BLEAK chances for 65, u will be proven wrong today, plz don't let ur disappointment get loud so much that it starts hurting people, there are many professions with a hit chance to get invited with 65, they are the professions where 70 pointers are cleared until 15 July, ceilings are there now, before this coming round there were no ceilings, let's hope plz and let others hope too, we will see what happens tomorrow, thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Chimera said:


> What are the chances for 65 points 261313 .. for eoi lodged in mid-march?


You should hopefully hear soon.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Kamalc said:


> bro don't mind but u r way too synical in assessing and saying NO and BLEAK chances for 65, u will be proven wrong today, plz don't let ur disappointment get loud so much that it starts hurting people, there are many professions with a hit chance to get invited with 65, they are the professions where 70 pointers are cleared until 15 July, ceilings are there now, before this coming round there were no ceilings, let's hope plz and let others hope too, we will see what happens tomorrow, thanks


chill bro
i pray that i m proven wrong


ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## dildhundtahai (Jun 26, 2017)

14 more hours to go 

Fingers crossed

Occupation code: 261313
EOI: 189 (70)
DOE: 19 July 2017

Sent from my SM-P585Y using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

dildhundtahai said:


> 14 more hours to go
> 
> Fingers crossed
> 
> ...


ur invite is confirmed

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## dildhundtahai (Jun 26, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> ur invite is confirmed
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


Let's hope dude. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-P585Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Expatdown (Jul 1, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> i think you will be able to get Bridging visa that will allow you to stay till your application is finalized.


Yeah, I only have approximately 3 rounds to be invited in order to get the Bridging visa before the expiration ..


----------



## Expatdown (Jul 1, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> If you file the application before your visa actually expires ( and if you are in Australia physically while applying) then you will get a bridging visa (automatically, mostly) which allows you to stay indefinitely in Australia until a decision on the Visa application is made by the DIBP.
> 
> Catches are:
> This bridging will be valid until either the grant of the visa or 28 days after the rejection of the visa application, which ever is your case.
> ...


Thanks for the detail advise!


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

65 pointers will get invited tonight, but they start with Mechanical Engineers from November 2016, then, if the 1000 shut-off has not occurred and Technologists have nor already shut off before 70 point DOE 09/08/17, some 65 pointers for them starting with DOE 03/01/2017. Similar with Network Pros - 65 point DOE 03/02/2017, Program/Developers - 65 point DOE 08/03/2017 and Electronics Engineer - 65 point DOE 12/04/2017.

So no Non Pros will be invited at 65 except for maybe Telecomms Engineer which is the only Non-Pro Occupation that has 65 pointers in the system pre 21st June 2017.

so if they get up to May 2017 for the Pre Rata 65 pointers, fingers crossed for the Telecomms 65 pointers.

It will take agood while to get through the pro rata backlogs on 65 so the only other Non pros to get invited will be those joining each fortnight on 70 and above.

when the Non Pros realise they are the new Accountants, there will be a surge in PTE tests and more and more will be joining the system at 70 and above making the progress through the Pro rata 65 backlog even slower. So any new 65 EOI, Pro rata and non-Pro rata, needs to accept that there will be no invite in the near future and possibly not for the year. This assumes that Invitations do not increase too much over the current 1000 per invite 

Regards


Tony Coates


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> 65 pointers will get invited tonight, but they start with Mechanical Engineers from November 2016, then, if the 1000 shut-off has not occurred and Technologists have nor already shut off before 70 point DOE 09/08/17, some 65 pointers for them starting with DOE 03/01/2017. Similar with Network Pros - 65 point DOE 03/02/2017, Program/Developers - 65 point DOE 08/03/2017 and Electronics Engineer - 65 point DOE 12/04/2017.
> 
> So no Non Pros will be invited at 65 except for maybe Telecomms Engineer which is the only Non-Pro Occupation that has 65 pointers in the system pre 21st June 2017.
> 
> ...


i complete my 3 years of exp on 18th. if i dont get invited in this round what are my chances with 70 points in next round

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> i complete my 3 years of exp on 18th. if i dont get invited in this round what are my chances with 70 points in next round
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


hi

70 pointers all good for your occupation come 23rd August

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> i complete my 3 years of exp on 18th. if i dont get invited in this round what are my chances with 70 points in next round
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


If that's the case, it is certain that you will get an invite this month, provided the current trends in SkillSelect.


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Currently this is set at a cut-off of 70 which i believe will continue for some more time. Every month new 70 pointers get added as well.
> This will settle down in next 3-4 rounds and you should see the cut off down at 65. At that time based on your DOE you should get the invite. Request you to look at last year trend as well



I don't think it will take 3-4 rounds to clear the 70+ pointers under 2613 Job code. 

Since there have been a cut-off of 70+, 23/06/2017 in the last round and number of invites were 310, I don't think there will be 310 candidates with 70+ points between 23/06/2017 and 9/08/2017. And in the subsequent rounds, there will be 70+ pointers added up every 14 days, in between the rounds, and the number of which isn't going to be higher.

If we witness 310 invites in the upcoming rounds again for 2613-Software Programmers, we will see some candidates picked up with 65+ points starting 8/03/2017.

Refer to the below analysis:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nvitations-august-2017-a-31.html#post12968658


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for August 2017 &lt;==*



Welshtone said:


> 65 pointers will get invited tonight, but they start with Mechanical Engineers from November 2016, then, if the 1000 shut-off has not occurred and Technologists have nor already shut off before 70 point DOE 09/08/17, some 65 pointers for them starting with DOE 03/01/2017. Similar with Network Pros - 65 point DOE 03/02/2017, Program/Developers - 65 point DOE 08/03/2017 and Electronics Engineer - 65 point DOE 12/04/2017.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What about Registered Nurse on 60 points tonight?? Do you think any chances to get invited tonight ?? EOI was lodged on 14th July.

Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohitkashyap (Aug 13, 2016)

Expatdown said:


> Cause my current visa going to expire in September..


=> Based on current backlog it's highly unlikely 70 point move too fast, if you look at last invite for 70 points were in March 2017 and since then there is no activity on this point range, so if you estimate it roughly 100 (which is higher side) invite for ICT BA per round then it will take roughly 1-2 rounds to clear one month backlog and if you submitted EOI in Aug or even in July end then mostly you can expect sometime in Oct/Nov.


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

mohitkashyap said:


> => Based on current backlog it's highly unlikely 70 point move too fast, if you look at last invite for 70 points were in March 2017 and since then there is no activity on this point range, so if you estimate it roughly 100 (which is higher side) invite for ICT BA per round then it will take roughly 1-2 rounds to clear one month backlog and if you submitted EOI in Aug or even in July end then mostly you can expect sometime in Oct/Nov.


His occupation is Electronics Engineer (ff I am not mistaken) so there's a high chance for an invite, The latest DOE is 14/7/2017 8.33 pm at 70 points.


----------



## my_perham (Oct 1, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> 65 pointers will get invited tonight, but they start with Mechanical Engineers from November 2016, then, if the 1000 shut-off has not occurred and Technologists have nor already shut off before 70 point DOE 09/08/17, some 65 pointers for them starting with DOE 03/01/2017. Similar with Network Pros - 65 point DOE 03/02/2017, Program/Developers - 65 point DOE 08/03/2017 and Electronics Engineer - 65 point DOE 12/04/2017.
> 
> So no Non Pros will be invited at 65 except for maybe Telecomms Engineer which is the only Non-Pro Occupation that has 65 pointers in the system pre 21st June 2017.
> 
> ...


i dont think this works this way. Tonight lets see how quota is distributed between not prorata and prorata. you are missing one important factor, pororata means the total number of particular occupation's applicants on EOI is higher than its ceiling. The quota has to be divided between occupations according to their portion of their ceiling through year regardless of points, the system you are talking is based on points which will failed if implemented.


----------



## kaushik.sr (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi,

With 65 (code - 261313), EOI June end, what is the chance to get the invite in the Sep draw? Would it be advisable to get the PCC initiated (need FBI clearance) considering this?

Any input would be valued...

Regards
Kaushik S


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for August 2017 &lt;==*

Guys I need a small advice;

After completing EOI, I should have get an notification email to my nominated email address. I didn't get any notification email, however, my skills select shows my EOI has been SUBMITTED. I was wondering why didn't I get any notifications. 
I had got notification while creating skill select account but I didn't get any email after completion of EOI.

Please help me guys what to do. 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaushik.sr said:


> Hi,
> 
> With 65 (code - 261313), EOI June end, what is the chance to get the invite in the Sep draw? Would it be advisable to get the PCC initiated (need FBI clearance) considering this?
> 
> ...


How much time will the FBI clearance take ?

You should expect the invite only towards the year end or early next year

Plan accordingly for the PCC

Cheers


----------



## gaps.jaini (Mar 20, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Guys I need a small advice;
> 
> After completing EOI, I should have get an notification email to my nominated email address. I didn't get any notification email, however, my skills select shows my EOI has been SUBMITTED. I was wondering why didn't I get any notifications.
> I had got notification while creating skill select account but I didn't get any email after completion of EOI.
> ...


Hi, if you go to SkillSelect website, you will see 2 tabs after login - EOI Homepage and Correspondence. In Correspondence tab, in the 3rd table below, you should see 1 correspondence as "Your EOI has been submitted".

I checked for my mailbox after your query and even I also didn't receive any email from them. However, when my points were increased due to local experience in Australia, I had received a mail from SkillSelect.

Others can suggest please.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

my_perham said:


> i dont think this works this way. Tonight lets see how quota is distributed between not prorata and prorata. you are missing one important factor, pororata means the total number of particular occupation's applicants on EOI is higher than its ceiling. The quota has to be divided between occupations according to their portion of their ceiling through year regardless of points, the system you are talking is based on points which will failed if implemented.


Pro-rata fixed # of invites. I.e. 50 per round. 

Non-pro rata, historically were invited as many as round allowed (as they did not meet the quota anyhow). 

At least historically.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

gaps.jaini said:


> Hey mate, can I ask you one question. I am in the same situation having 70 points for 189 and still applied for 190 with NSW.
> 
> In case NSW invites me, will I still receive my 189 or they won't send another invite after 1 is issued?


If you have applied for both state and 189 in single EOI, you can get only 1 invite. Why don't you withdraw 190 and wait for 189 which you are going to get today


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaushik.sr said:


> Hi,
> 
> With 65 (code - 261313), EOI June end, what is the chance to get the invite in the Sep draw? Would it be advisable to get the PCC initiated (need FBI clearance) considering this?
> 
> ...


We need to see how quickly it moves, as of yet, i would say, chances are bleak.


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Pro-rata fixed # of invites. I.e. 50 per round.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So 60 pointer non pro-rata won't be invited this round and the next 3 rounds, you reckon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilpal (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi all

Sory if this is a duplicate question. But as things/thoughts are changing here every month. Worth asking again - 

What are my chances getting invited today ? (or when can i get invited)

my Details: under 261313 (Software Engineer)
points 65 for 189 - DOE 16/05/2017 (claiming spouse points)
points 70 for 190 (Victoria) DOE - 16/05/2017

When can i do my PCC and medicals ?

Thank YOU !


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mmtee said:


> So 60 pointer non pro-rata won't be invited this round and the next 3 rounds, you reckon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't say, there is a chance, but i doub't it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

wilpal said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sory if this is a duplicate question. But as things/thoughts are changing here every month. Worth asking again -
> 
> ...


189 only towards the year end
VIC SS -Cannot be predicted

Wait for invite to do the PCC and medicals unless you require PCC from a country which takes a long time to process

Cheers


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I can't say, there is a chance, but i doub't it.




Well me either. Chance is too slim to hope for. Let just sit back and wish everyone on 65+ good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> We need to see how quickly it moves, as of yet, i would say, chances are bleak.



Hey,

What's your take on 189 at 65 points for 261313 - Software Engineer, EOI - 28-July-2017. Any rough estimate?


Thanks.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> How much time will the FBI clearance take ?
> 
> You should expect the invite only towards the year end or early next year
> 
> ...


FBI PCC takes around 2.5 months. visa process will take 8 months. ypi do the math

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> FBI PCC takes around 2.5 months. visa process will take 8 months. ypi do the math
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


Start the process in Mid October
so you have the PCC by year end

Cheers


----------



## Asheesh24 (Aug 2, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> 65 pointers will get invited tonight, but they start with Mechanical Engineers from November 2016, then, if the 1000 shut-off has not occurred and Technologists have nor already shut off before 70 point DOE 09/08/17, some 65 pointers for them starting with DOE 03/01/2017. Similar with Network Pros - 65 point DOE 03/02/2017, Program/Developers - 65 point DOE 08/03/2017 and Electronics Engineer - 65 point DOE 12/04/2017.
> 
> So no Non Pros will be invited at 65 except for maybe Telecomms Engineer which is the only Non-Pro Occupation that has 65 pointers in the system pre 21st June 2017.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony ! Thanks a lot for your opinion. Can you please also shed some light on Chemical Engineers?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indy14 said:


> Hey,
> 
> What's your take on 189 at 65 points for 261313 - Software Engineer, EOI - 28-July-2017. Any rough estimate?
> 
> ...




I would say, personally, by the look of it 5-10 rounds to reach July. I wish it be sooner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> 65 pointers will get invited tonight, but they start with Mechanical Engineers from November 2016, then, if the 1000 shut-off has not occurred and Technologists have nor already shut off before 70 point DOE 09/08/17, some 65 pointers for them starting with DOE 03/01/2017. Similar with Network Pros - 65 point DOE 03/02/2017, Program/Developers - 65 point DOE 08/03/2017 and Electronics Engineer - 65 point DOE 12/04/2017.
> 
> So no Non Pros will be invited at 65 except for maybe Telecomms Engineer which is the only Non-Pro Occupation that has 65 pointers in the system pre 21st June 2017.
> 
> ...




You are forgetting that people are inherently slow to react. And it is not as if there are a lots of 65 pointers in the non-prorata codes, infact apart from telecom there are very few non-prorata codes which has any queue at all prior to 21 June.

That means no queue for 65, and 60 for any non-prorata codes exist. The prorated ones are anyway limited to the cap which is 900-950 per round with this season. That still leaves 50 invites for other codes.

If the per-round cap is raised to 1200 (by 200) then immediately the queue would shift to 65s and 60s for non prorata ones.


If at all, people start taking up PTE's they will be competing with the prorated codes (and as applications pile up resulting in them having a latter DOE than the non prorated ones) on 70 points, and will result in prorata codes not being allowed to use their per round prorata cap!


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

mohitkashyap said:


> => Based on current backlog it's highly unlikely 70 point move too fast, if you look at last invite for 70 points were in March 2017 and since then there is no activity on this point range, so if you estimate it roughly 100 (which is higher side) invite for ICT BA per round then it will take roughly 1-2 rounds to clear one month backlog and if you submitted EOI in Aug or even in July end then mostly you can expect sometime in Oct/Nov.


You just made up the number average out of the blues.

It is not that high. They are inviting 78 invites per round, and 70 pointers are far lower than that in the number in the queue unless some seasonal migration pattern (which has never been seen, and if at all seen, is after May 2017)

The 70 pointers used to occupy 40 odd invites per round through the last year. Never less than that and never for sure more than that. 78 invites this season per round for BA means that queue will get cleared up pretty fast.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> What about Registered Nurse on 60 points tonight?? Do you think any chances to get invited tonight ?? EOI was lodged on 14th July.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


No occupations codes with 60 points will be invited in the 9th August round for sure. 

It is a waiting game.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for August 2017 &lt;==*



andreyx108b said:


> I can't say, there is a chance, but i doub't it.




I believe there will be at least 400 invitations for 60 pointers for non pro rata tonight . DIBP have to full those 1000,2000 or 4000 ceilings of pro rata by next year and they will have plenty applicants on that, however occupations which are having 16000 ceilings won't be 10% filled if they don't start inviting from 60 points. They need skilled people from various fields, not only 70, 80 points engineers, and software developers. They are far more smart than we are.

The only reason they prefer 70 and 70+ points last whole month as they can freely clear backlogs and non of the ceilings were updated so we were unaware of that, however, they will be in track from today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

hey guys
what about developer programmer with 65 points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> You just made up the number average out of the blues.
> 
> It is not that high. They are inviting 78 invites per round, and 70 pointers are far lower than that in the number in the queue unless some seasonal migration pattern (which has never been seen, and if at all seen, is after May 2017)
> 
> The 70 pointers used to occupy 40 odd invites per round through the last year. Never less than that and never for sure more than that. 78 invites this season per round for BA means that queue will get cleared up pretty fast.


Everybody on this forum is making up the numbers out of the blue

Nobody has access to the actual database
Everyone has their own theories and calculations to arrive at a certain figure

Past data cannot always be used as a confirmed yardstick, as after tightening of immigration rules worldwide, the competition for the slots has gone up tremendously 

Cheers


----------



## chint (May 12, 2017)

*Skilled employment*

Hi Newbienz, posting in latest forum and continuing from what you replied.


Below text taken from my ACS assessment letter. for the second block in bold ACS have given incorrect designation, they have given higher designation, since its a one company from 2007 - 2015, i had given three designations and they have taken highest of it and assigned incorrectly to the position in 2nd block and correctly for other blocks.

I have emailed and requested ACS today to rectify, what can we do in this case, shall i not include this period 08/07 - 08/09 in visa application, as anyways this is not included as part of my experience. Assessment outcome letter says "employment after Oct 2009 is considered to equate ......"


Dates: 09/05 - 07/07 (1yrs 10mths)
Position: 
Employer: A
Country: INDIA

*
Dates: 08/07 - 08/09 (2yrs 0mths)
Position: 
Employer: B
Country: INDIA*

Dates: 08/09 - 06/11 (1yrs 10mths)
Position: 
Employer: B
Country: UNITED KINGDOM

Dates: 06/11 - 05/12 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: 
Employer: B
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/12 - 11/12 (0yrs 6mths)
Position: 
Employer: B
Country: AUSTRALIA

Dates: 11/12 - 02/13 (0yrs 3mths)
Position: 
Employer: B
Country: INDIA

Dates: 02/13 - 02/14 (1yrs 0mths)
Position: 
Employer: B
Country: UNITED KINGDOM

Dates: 02/14 - 12/15 (1yrs 10mths)
Position: 
Employer: B
Country: INDIA

Dates: 01/16 - 01/17 (1yrs 0mths)
Position: 
Employer: C
Country: INDIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chint said:


> Hi Newbienz, posting in right forum and continuing from what you replied.
> 
> 
> Below text taken from my ACS assessment letter. for the second block in bold ACS have given incorrect designation, they have given higher designation, since its a one company from 2007 - 2015, i had given three designations and they have taken highest of it and assigned incorrectly to the position in 2nd block and correctly for other blocks.
> ...


You are in the EOI stage or visa submission stage ?

Cheers


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Everybody on this forum is making up the numbers out of the blue
> 
> Nobody has access to the actual database
> Everyone has their own theories and calculations to arrive at a certain figure
> ...


Code 261313 Software Engineer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE-A 10 points Experience 5 points
Applie18th May 2017 
when can I expect an invite?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chint said:


> Hi Newbienz, posting in right forum and continuing from what you replied.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Better wait for ACS to confirm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> No occupations codes with 60 points will be invited in the 9th August round for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a waiting game.




I am sure no occupation of 60 points from pro rata won't be invited, but Registered Nurses are having more than 16000 ceilings and if they want to invite only 70 points nurses then I bet not even 5% ceilings will be filled by next year. 

I don't think they just care about pro rata things. If they wanna balance , they have to divide 1000 invitations per round to all the occupations. They have to be fair. Don't you think so??


----------



## chint (May 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You are in the EOI stage or visa submission stage ?
> 
> Cheers


Visa submission stage. hopefully will be able to submit by mid of next week as awaiting for UK PCC and this new challenge in ACS outcome. i am ready with rest of the documents.


----------



## chint (May 12, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Better wait for ACS to confirm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeh buddy correct, hope they can acknowledge the change.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2017)

Kamalc said:


> bro don't mind but u r way too synical in assessing and saying NO and BLEAK chances for 65, u will be proven wrong today, plz don't let ur disappointment get loud so much that it starts hurting people, there are many professions with a hit chance to get invited with 65, they are the professions where 70 pointers are cleared until 15 July, ceilings are there now, before this coming round there were no ceilings, let's hope plz and let others hope too, we will see what happens tomorrow, thanks




Nobody wants to be negative. It's just priority is for 70 points. Based on estimated timeline , 65 for this occupation is highly unlikely. Still would like to wish you good luck. Hope you get it soon. All the best. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> 65 pointers will get invited tonight, but they start with Mechanical Engineers from November 2016, then, if the 1000 shut-off has not occurred and Technologists have nor already shut off before 70 point DOE 09/08/17, some 65 pointers for them starting with DOE 03/01/2017. Similar with Network Pros - 65 point DOE 03/02/2017, Program/Developers - 65 point DOE 08/03/2017 and Electronics Engineer - 65 point DOE 12/04/2017.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes completely agree


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> I am sure no occupation of 60 points from pro rata won't be invited, but Registered Nurses are having more than 16000 ceilings and if they want to invite only 70 points nurses then I bet not even 5% ceilings will be filled by next year.
> 
> I don't think they just care about pro rata things. If they wanna balance , they have to divide 1000 invitations per round to all the occupations. They have to be fair. Don't you think so??


Last year also there were only few number when compared to actual Ceiling 2016-2017 for Registered nurses.


_Occupation ID : 2544
Description : Registered Nurses
Occupation Ceiling Value 2016-2017 : 16346
Invitations to date (till march 25, 2016): 2433_


I doubt there were only few people applied for RN, or DIBP was not giving invitations to all candidates. There is not much details sharing in our forum about Registered Nurses.


----------



## nabzz (Jul 20, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> 65 pointers will get invited tonight, but they start with Mechanical Engineers from November 2016, then, if the 1000 shut-off has not occurred and Technologists have nor already shut off before 70 point DOE 09/08/17, some 65 pointers for them starting with DOE 03/01/2017. Similar with Network Pros - 65 point DOE 03/02/2017, Program/Developers - 65 point DOE 08/03/2017 and Electronics Engineer - 65 point DOE 12/04/2017.
> 
> So no Non Pros will be invited at 65 except for maybe Telecomms Engineer which is the only Non-Pro Occupation that has 65 pointers in the system pre 21st June 2017.
> 
> ...



They'll start with 65 pointer mechanicals in tonights round? or will mechanical engineers with 65 points start getting an invite in november?


----------



## rajneeshmadhu (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Need help on approximate date/month as to when I may receive an invitation for EOI submitted as follows:

ANZSCO 261112. SYSTEM ANALYST
65 POINTS
AGE 44
LANG 20
EXP 15+ YEARS
PTE A L85 R85 S90 W90
EOI SUBMITTED 29 MAY 2017


----------



## gaps.jaini (Mar 20, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> If you have applied for both state and 189 in single EOI, you can get only 1 invite. Why don't you withdraw 190 and wait for 189 which you are going to get today


Thanks mate. I'll withdraw it tomorrow after receiving my invite tonight 
All the best to you too.

Cheers.


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

gaps.jaini said:


> Thanks mate. I'll withdraw it tomorrow after receiving my invite tonight
> All the best to you too.
> 
> Cheers.


Developer Programmer 
65 Points
Applied 18 May 2017
When can I expect an invite?


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Austimmiacnt said:


> Yes completely agree
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




I also completely agree with you as according to DIBP, they priorities points and then DOE. This prioritising is above than prorata vs nonprorata. Historically they invited more than 1000 EOIs in one round so after all prorated occupations, there were enough invitations used to left for nonproratas but things are different now. They start each round from high points and further rank it DOE wise. If an occupation hits its round ceilings then they stop and continue inviting other occupations till all EOIs of that points level invited. Its a simple algorithm but don't know why folks have made it a rivalry between proratas and nonproratas. Cutoff will be lowered to 65 for nonproratas but on 1000 invitations it's impossible for 60's. Probably DIBP inviting 1000 EOIs for administrative reasons which will be sort out soon as 1000*24 will be far less than their 189 target for FY 2017-18


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

visakh said:


> Last year also there were only few number when compared to actual Ceiling 2016-2017 for Registered nurses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have seen all the applicants of Registered nurse of 60 points getting invitations in their first invitations round bro. Before this July, one of my my closest friend applied EOI 14th June and got invited on 21st June. Registered nurse is very demanding job in Australia however applicants are very less than required ceilings. 
They started drama from July so all the problems got started. I hope they back to their trend from tonight's round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

Job code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
ACS: Done, PTE : done 

--subClass 189
EOI(189) : 65 Points, DOE: 18 May 2017(Australia Local Experience 1 year)



--subClass 190
EOI(190) (VIC): 70 Points, DOE: 05 July 2017
EOI(190) (NSW): 70 Points, DOE: 05 July 2017
Invitation: Not yet received 
Visa Lodge: N/A
Grant: N/A


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Any suggestions :-
342315 ( Trade worker) , 489 (family sponsored) , 65 points.. What is possibility of ITA??


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> I have seen all the applicants of Registered nurse of 60 points getting invitations in their first invitations round bro. Before this July, one of my my closest friend applied EOI 14th June and got invited on 21st June. Registered nurse is very demanding job in Australia however applicants are very less than required ceilings.
> They started drama from July so all the problems got started. I hope they back to their trend from tonight's round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




All the very best to you to hear good news in this round. I have also been tracking this occupation , coz my wife gonna start the process soon. I have a query , how long it will take to come to this EOI stage. I mean the duration of various stages. Need to do anything before the English test ?
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD3006 (Aug 8, 2017)

is there a site that can search how many of your specific Ansco codes have been chosen and or spaces available ? 

cheers


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> Any suggestions :-
> 342315 ( Trade worker) , 489 (family sponsored) , 65 points.. What is possibility of ITA??


tonight

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

JD3006 said:


> is there a site that can search how many of your specific Ansco codes have been chosen and or spaces available ?
> 
> cheers


Sadly. no. you will have to digest what Dibp feeds you on their website

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JD3006 said:


> is there a site that can search how many of your specific Ansco codes have been chosen and or spaces available ?
> 
> cheers


SkillSelect

Go to the last occupation ceilings 

They are grouped on the basis of 1st 4 digits of the Anzsco code 

Cheers


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

atif1987 said:


> tonight
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


WOW ur PTE score is amazing.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> WOW ur PTE score is amazing.


Thanks. but still waiting for the damn invite

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## thomas.pranoy (May 14, 2017)

Guys, was reading the thread, is it going to take 8-10 months to get the visa after you get the invite?

can anybody share how long it took for them to actually get it, after they got the invite?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2017)

your PTE score is amazing. almost 90 in all. PTE people are very kind to you.


atif1987 said:


> Thanks. but still waiting for the damn invite
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

thomas.pranoy said:


> Guys, was reading the thread, is it going to take 8-10 months to get the visa after you get the invite?
> 
> can anybody share how long it took for them to actually get it, after they got the invite?


last year 3 months to 4 months max. this year we have to wait and see since they have increased the processing times

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> your PTE score is amazing. almost 90 in all. PTE people are very kind to you.


hahaha. 

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## Manu Thakur (Aug 8, 2017)

*When are the invites sent as per Indian time?*

When are the invites sent as per Indian time?

Like we have an invitation round on 9th August so what time and date should I check if got an invite or not? Also can anyone guess when can I get the invite?

ANSCO Code :261313
Points : 65
EOI Date : 10 March 2017 
PTE : 20 (First Attempt)
PCC : Done
Invite ::fingerscrossed:


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Manu Thakur said:


> When are the invites sent as per Indian time?
> 
> Like we have an invitation round on 9th August so what time and date should I check if got an invite or not? Also can anyone guess when can I get the invite?
> 
> ...


6 hours from now

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

thomas.pranoy said:


> Guys, was reading the thread, is it going to take 8-10 months to get the visa after you get the invite?
> 
> can anybody share how long it took for them to actually get it, after they got the invite?


I would say that average would be less than that, however, you should prepare yourself for a wait in line with posted service standards or longer.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Manu Thakur said:


> When are the invites sent as per Indian time?
> 
> Like we have an invitation round on 9th August so what time and date should I check if got an invite or not? Also can anyone guess when can I get the invite?
> 
> ...


you can check 15 minutes after 00.00 AET.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Guys check ISCAH estimates for 189 points:-

Iscah's 189 EOI estimates for an invitation - Iscah

If it 70-80 % correct , then we are really screwed up and waiting time for invites are way longer than before.

It seems DIBP is releasing less invites to balance VISA file backlog.


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

Hello ..

What is the chance for 70pts for 261313 (EOI -29th june 2017)?Can i expect invite in today's round ..

I took my ACS on Aug10th 2015. It is going to expire tommorow. I am at edge.But i have already applied ACS last week but still didnt get the result.Seems nowadays it is taking 2 months.

any suggestions pls


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Chanthini said:


> Hello ..
> 
> What is the chance for 70pts for 261313 (EOI -29th june 2017)?Can i expect invite in today's round ..
> 
> ...


Most probable TONIGHT.


----------



## B_Aussie (Aug 8, 2017)

Any chances for today's round for below EOI ?

ANZSCO 261313
AGE 30 PTS
EDU 15 PTS
LANG 20 PTS
PARTNERs 5 PTS

Total 70 POINTS

EOI SUBMITTED 60 POINTS FOR 189 5 May 2017
EOI Updated 70 POINTS FOR 189 7 AUG 2017


----------



## Deshantori (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi All,

I have received positive skills assessment as 233311 Electrical Engineer today. EOI Lodged with 60 points for subclass 189.

Next round invite was a sure thing for 233311 Electrical Engineer applicants even with just 60 points up until June 2017 which makes me wonder whether SkillSelect algorithms allow applicants to compete within their own occupation provided there is no high overall cut-off.

In other words, if the overall point cut off is lowered to 60 points tonight, 60 pointers from short supply occupations such as _233311 Electrical Engineer_ might all get invited.

Fingers crossed.

Good luck all. 

________________________________

ANZSCO 233311 Electrical Engineer
Australian BE (Electrical) - 20 pts
AGE 25-30 - 30 pts
PTE A L90 R90 S73 W90 - 10 pts
60 points
EA MSA Fast Track Applied 17 July 2017
EA MSA Fast Track +ve Outcome 08 August 2017
EOI Lodged for subclass 189 with 60 points 08 August 2017
Awaiting Invitation


----------



## gaps.jaini (Mar 20, 2017)

Ranmeet said:


> Developer Programmer
> 65 Points
> Applied 18 May 2017
> When can I expect an invite?


65 points are good my friend. However, it may take a longer time. You should receive your invite by December this year. Meanwhile, try if you can get 5 more points. Also, hope you applied for State Sponsorship too.

NSW is tough but VIC is good. All the best mate.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

visakh said:


> All the very best to you to hear good news in this round. I have also been tracking this occupation , coz my wife gonna start the process soon. I have a query , how long it will take to come to this EOI stage. I mean the duration of various stages. Need to do anything before the English test ?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Damn bro this Nursing professional bodies are so pain in an ass in Australia. After graduation, AHPRA will take minimum 2 months to provide registration. After that ANMAC will take 8-14 weeks to get processed your application for skills assessment. Mine took 16 weeks to get assessed. I started AHPRA application on March and everything got finished on Mid of July. If they have fast track service, I would have invited and lodged PR ages ago bro. Since July, DIBP have started drama on Pro rata things, so I don't know whether I will be invited or not tonight. 
Anyways wish you all the best for your applications.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> Damn bro this Nursing professional bodies are so pain in an ass in Australia. After graduation, AHPRA will take minimum 2 months to provide registration. After that ANMAC will take 8-14 weeks to get processed your application for skills assessment. Mine took 16 weeks to get assessed. I started AHPRA application on March and everything got finished on Mid of July. If they have fast track service, I would have invited and lodged PR ages ago bro. Since July, DIBP have started drama on Pro rata things, so I don't know whether I will be invited or not tonight.
> Anyways wish you all the best for your applications.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Oh god!!! Seems tedious than other professionals. When you exactly applied for AHPRA. I think you had done the bridging course after skill assessment, ryt ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel7390 (Aug 6, 2017)

Guys I need some help very desperately. I have lodged my EOI in mid-february as an Accountant on 70 points for 189 and 70 + 5 for NSW 190 visa. 

I'm currently on a TR 485 which expires exactly at the end of september. 

In this case do you think I should; 1) Get a student visa 2)Go back to my home country and wait for the invite.

But....

I just read that the processing time for 189 visa is around 8 months, so if i go back it will waste a lot of time. Does being onshore or offshore affect the processing times for 189? 

If I apply for a student visa now, I will be on a bridging visa A and if while being on this bridging visa I get an invite for 189 then it will create a clash.

What do you think I should do? Please help!


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> Guys check ISCAH estimates for 189 points:-
> 
> Iscah's 189 EOI estimates for an invitation - Iscah
> 
> ...


i agree. i was hoping for an invite on 1 round of july but now i think i still have to wait

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

visakh said:


> Oh god!!! Seems tedious than other professionals. When you exactly applied for AHPRA. I think you had done the bridging course after skill assessment, ryt ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I got 65 each on PTE on March ,then I applied AHPRA. I didn't do any Bridging Course and why should I as I was granted Post graduate Visa and I was working full time.


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> I got 65 each on PTE on March ,then I applied AHPRA. I didn't do any Bridging Course and why should I as I was granted Post graduate Visa and I was working full time.




I heard, everyone need to get license or registration by doing this bridging course to work in australia as Nurse. Sorry if am wrong. I don't understand really about "post graduate visa"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

Deshantori said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received positive skills assessment as 233311 Electrical Engineer today. EOI Lodged with 60 points for subclass 189.
> 
> ...




We seem to be on same boat but mine is smaller than you. Lol
I'm on 312311 electrical engineering draftperson. Definitely this round and next are not for me on 60 points. 
Good luck to you anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

diesel7390 said:


> Guys I need some help very desperately. I have lodged my EOI in mid-february as an Accountant on 70 points for 189 and 70 + 5 for NSW 190 visa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Whatever you do, try to stay onshore. I'm not experienced enough but it seems everything onshore is much easier and simpler 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

visakh said:


> I heard, everyone need to get license or registration by doing this bridging course to work in australia as Nurse. Sorry if am wrong. I don't understand really about "post graduate visa"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You may have misguided. All you need to have to get registered are Graduation certificates and PTE 65 in each band or equivalent marks with other exams ie. OET, IELTS. 
Post graduate visa is the visa you can apply after graduation in Australia. It's also named as TR. You are eligible to apply post study visa or Temporary graduate visa after graduation. Difference between them is Post study visa is of 2 yrs and Temporary graduate is of 1.5 years. Additionally you need to have you skilled assessment ready while applying Temporary graduate visa so most of the students apply Post study visa for which all you need is graduate certificates and pte marks only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deshantori (Jul 31, 2017)

mmtee said:


> We seem to be on same boat but mine is smaller than you. Lol
> I'm on 312311 electrical engineering draftperson. Definitely this round and next are not for me on 60 points.
> Good luck to you anyway.
> 
> ...


Your occupation is critically short supplied...lol. It has remained almost entirely unfilled against the quotas over the last few years at least if not for longer.

If the stupid overall cut-off comes down to 60 tonight you are definitely getting invited.

Best of luck!


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

I have applied for EOI via skill select with 65 points under electronic engineering. 
Can someone guide me what is the next process. How would i be notified about visa and other things


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

osamapervez said:


> I have applied for EOI via skill select with 65 points under electronic engineering.
> Can someone guide me what is the next process. How would i be notified about visa and other things
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



U will receive a mail from Skillselect , once u get an invite. 

After invitation follow process as below :-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7801-189-invite-how-proceed.html#post12073337


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

osamapervez said:


> I have applied for EOI via skill select with 65 points under electronic engineering.
> Can someone guide me what is the next process. How would i be notified about visa and other things
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will get an email from Skillselect that you have been invited once your turn comes

Go,through this thread and subsequently the videos.
Yiu will understand the whole process and need not depend on anybody 


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-how-submit-your-eoi-189-application-etc.html


Cheers


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

So tomorrow is the first round? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

osamapervez said:


> So tomorrow is the first round?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indian time 7.30 PM today

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

*Aug 9 invites*

All the best to people waiting next round invitations. Few more hours to go !!!!


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Indian time 7.30 PM today
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




How can i know the time of invitation rounds?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

osamapervez said:


> How can i know the time of invitation rounds?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


12 AM australia on Aug 9th .... convert it to your local time


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> 12 AM australia on Aug 9th .... convert it to your local time




Oh thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> You may have misguided. All you need to have to get registered are Graduation certificates and PTE 65 in each band or equivalent marks with other exams ie. OET, IELTS.
> Post graduate visa is the visa you can apply after graduation in Australia. It's also named as TR. You are eligible to apply post study visa or Temporary graduate visa after graduation. Difference between them is Post study visa is of 2 yrs and Temporary graduate is of 1.5 years. Additionally you need to have you skilled assessment ready while applying Temporary graduate visa so most of the students apply Post study visa for which all you need is graduate certificates and pte marks only.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks bro. And all the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

The process of skillselect eoi is automated or does a human gives invitation of visa? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

osamapervez said:


> The process of skillselect eoi is automated or does a human gives invitation of visa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


automated

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

osamapervez said:


> The process of skillselect eoi is automated or does a human gives invitation of visa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Automated based on algorithm developed by humans. :roll:


----------



## knagelli (Jun 19, 2017)

osamapervez said:


> The process of skillselect eoi is automated or does a human gives invitation of visa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I presume it is an automated process which picks the set of applications to be invited based on the configured criteria. Happy to know if my understanding is wrong.


----------



## knagelli (Jun 19, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> 12 AM australia on Aug 9th .... convert it to your local time


Thanks for letting us know. Do you know if this is mentioned somewhere on DIBP website ?


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> Kamalc said:
> 
> 
> > bro don't mind but u r way too synical in assessing and saying NO and BLEAK chances for 65, u will be proven wrong today, plz don't let ur disappointment get loud so much that it starts hurting people, there are many professions with a hit chance to get invited with 65, they are the professions where 70 pointers are cleared until 15 July, ceilings are there now, before this coming round there were no ceilings, let's hope plz and let others hope too, we will see what happens tomorrow, thanks
> ...


 bro his and mine codes are different, he is telecommunication networks engineer and myself a civil engineer, I was talking about all and not one occupation though


----------



## Deshantori (Jul 31, 2017)

knagelli said:


> Thanks for letting us know. Do you know if this is mentioned somewhere on DIBP website ?


It is not specifically mentioned on the website but has been the case with people I know who have been invited off late.


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

1.If one gets an invite today, what would be the average processing time to get a grant if there is no issue with our documents.. 

2. Are they giving direct grant these days if all is well ?



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

knagelli said:


> Thanks for letting us know. Do you know if this is mentioned somewhere on DIBP website ?


This is how it is for the last few years. Don't worry. 

If you are picked you will have an invite between 12:00 AM to 12:15 AM Australia time on 9th Aug.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

rockycres said:


> 1.If one gets an invite today, what would be the average processing time to get a grant if there is no issue with our documents..
> 
> 2. Are they giving direct grant these days if all is well ?
> 
> ...


8 months 10 monthz

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

rockycres said:


> 1.If one gets an invite today, what would be the average processing time to get a grant if there is no issue with our documents..
> 
> 2. Are they giving direct grant these days if all is well ?
> 
> ...


1. No one exactly knows. But DIBP processing times have increased as published on the website.
2. There were few reported but it is very slow since last couple of months


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rockycres said:


> 1.If one gets an invite today, what would be the average processing time to get a grant if there is no issue with our documents..
> 
> 2. Are they giving direct grant these days if all is well ?
> 
> ...


The times given on the DIBP website are the average processing times which is currently at 8-11 months

It's not only your documents which determine the processing time, but also the complexity of your case

Direct grant concept is highly over rated 
Applicants are waiting for months without CO contact and those with multiple CO contact get it in 3-4 months
But all said and done, one should try to give the maximum documents one can think of ASAP But heavens will not fall in case of a CO contact 

Cheers


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> 8 months 10 monthz
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


It is not necessary 8 to 10 months.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> It is not necessary 8 to 10 months.


as per their website.plus they fired some staff also. so the times will increaae

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## Deshantori (Jul 31, 2017)

rockycres said:


> 1.If one gets an invite today, what would be the average processing time to get a grant if there is no issue with our documents..
> 
> 2. Are they giving direct grant these days if all is well ?
> 
> ...


It is quite arbitrary. I know people who were invited within 3-8 working days while I know others who had to wait several months, all onshore applicants.

Word of advice: Try completing all necessary formalities (document uploads, health check up, etc.) beforehand instead of waiting on the case officer to request as otherwise processing can get delayed significantly as the CO would then have to review your application more than once. Make the job easier for him/her.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> as per their website.plus they fired some staff also. so the times will increaae
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


It is mentioned on the site that they will complete 75% of their cases in 8 to 10 months. There might be chances that you can get the grant in 3 4 months if all your docs are corrent and well placed.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

nabzz said:


> They'll start with 65 pointer mechanicals in tonights round? or will mechanical engineers with 65 points start getting an invite in november?


If it does not hit the 1000 cut off before all 70 point invitations go out (subject to individual Pro ratas, and as long as the 108 Mechanical Engineering cut-off has not happened, the first 65 point invite of the new year will go to Mechanical Engineer with 65 point EOI loddged on or nearest 19th November 2016.

Let's dry test the invitation round - 1000 maximum, and assume it gets to the DOE for 189 visas of 8th August 2017.

All accountants will be invited up to a DOE of about 10th July 2017 for 75 points = *239 invites*
all Auditors will be invited up to DOE of about 15th June 2017 for 75 points = *66 invites*
All ICT Business Analysts up to DOE of about 4th April 2017 for 70 points (all 75 points will be invited) = *78 invites*
All Other Engineers up to DOE of about 7th August 2017 for 70 points = *50 invites*
All electronics engineers up to DOE of 8th August 2017 for 70 points = *43 invites* (about 7 spare for possible 65 invites and/or 489 invites - see further down)
All Mechanical Engineers up to DOE of 8th August 2017 for 70 points = *89 invites* (about 19 spare for possible 65 invites and/or 489 invites - see further down)
All Programmer/Developers up to DOE of 8th August 2017 for 70 points = *235 INVITES* (about 75 spare for possible 65 invites and/or 489 invites - see further down
All Network Professionals up to DOE of 8th August 2017 for 70 points = *25 invites* (about 40 spare for possible 65 invites and/or 489 invites - see further down 

So an estimate of the pro rata invites up to 70 point DOE of 8th August 2017 = 239 + 66 + 78 + 50 + 43 + 89 + 235 + 25 = Total 825.

Next we estimate the number of pro rata occupations at 70 and above - I estimate at least 85 - let's say 100 as more and more non-pros will be increasing their points when they realise that 60 points could be hopeless for the year and 65 points pretty distant (except for maybe some Telecomms Engineers. 

so if these estimates are close, this would leave about 75 invitations dropping down to the 65 point level - the first to get a bite at these being the Mechanical Engineers - so maybe 19 of the quota still to go so their 65 point DOE may only move a few days, say 4 days to 23rd November 2017.

Next it goes to the Other Engineers but I think there may be still a few 70 pointers so no 65 point invites for them. 

Next it goes to Network professionals who have 40 spare invites and their 65 point DOE could move to about 11 days to about 14th February 2017

Next it would go to Developer /Programmer who have about 75 spare invites but after about 16 invites the 1000 shut-off occurs and their DOE move only to about 14th March 2017 - so then the remaining 59 invites would go to the 489 system.

The Telecomm Engineers need it to get to at least 10th May 2017 which is the start of their 65 point queue, so no joy expected for those 65 pointers tonight

The problem ahead, and hopefully not tonight, is that non-pros will get more and more EOIs at 70 and above and once it gets towards 200, there will be no more 65 point invites for non Pros (except for Telecomm Engineers) and the 65 backlog will clear slower and slower.

When we get two more results, hopefully with some 65 point invites, the speed of movement through the 65 point backlogs can be better estimated. 

Of course any increase in September from the 1000 cut off, will help 65 pointers in all occupations.

Anyway, good luck to everyone for tonight and if you are disappointed, hopefully, if these estimates are anywhere close, maybe you can get some idea if and when you are likely to get invited.

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

Hi all, I did my EOI today. 
What's next?


Age = 25 points
ACS RPL = 15 points
PTE = 20 Points
ANZCO= 236311, Analyst Programmer
189 visa and 190 NSW.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CodeMonkey81 said:


> Hi all, I did my EOI today.
> What's next?
> 
> 
> ...


Wait patiently for the invite 

Cheers


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> If it does not hit the 1000 cut off before all 70 point invitations go out (subject to individual Pro ratas, and as long as the 108 Mechanical Engineering cut-off has not happened, the first 65 point invite of the new year will go to Mechanical Engineer with 65 point EOI loddged on or nearest 19th November 2016.
> 
> Let's dry test the invitation round - 1000 maximum, and assume it gets to the DOE for 189 visas of 8th August 2017.
> 
> ...


Fantastic analyzation! Yes, my calculation is also the same!

Hoping for good..!! 

All the best!! Cheers!


----------



## sparkie2017 (Jul 29, 2017)

Alejandrorodrik said:


> Hi, your post made me doubt... Is it possible to schedule the medicals without being invited to apply?
> 
> thank you
> 
> A.R


It would be, normally.

Except, at the moment immi account's My Health Declare form lodging doesn't work, so...no.

(Scheduled to be fixed on 19th Aug, 2017 as per reply I received)


----------



## dildhundtahai (Jun 26, 2017)

2 more hours to go.. Countdown begins 

Sent from my SM-P585Y using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkie2017 (Jul 29, 2017)

So, does the invitations get sent at midnight sharp? Or should I just go to bed and check email tomorrow morning?


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

sparkie2017 said:


> So, does the invitations get sent at midnight sharp? Or should I just go to bed and check email tomorrow morning?


Sharp 12


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

i hour to go

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

humbertomn said:


> Intense hours, I know the feeling.
> 
> Keep it positive and good luck!


Wishing you the same


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

if any 65 pointer gets invited. please post

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

one more hour


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> if any 65 pointer gets invited. please post
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


But from last three days you have been posting that there is no scope for 6* pointers.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

lets hope for the best, my point is 65 2613 , DOE: 30th March


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> But from last three days you have been posting that there is no scope for 6* pointers.


yes as per my consultant no hope for next 3 months but still lets see

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

atif1987 said:


> yes as per my consultant no hope for next 3 months but still lets see
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


you mean no 65 pointers in any occupation in any round could get invitation till next 3 months?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> you mean no 65 pointers in any occupation in any round could get invitation till next 3 months?


only pro ratas will start getting invites. so all places will be eaten by them leaving no or very little place for non prorata

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

atif1987 said:


> only pro ratas will start getting invites. so all places will be eaten by them leaving no or very little place for non prorata
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


yes, completely agree


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

"all the very best to everyone who are eagerly waiting for invite"


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

30 more minutes


----------



## ajjucpy (Jul 14, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> But from last three days you have been posting that there is no scope for 6* pointers.


----------



## reyno_obrien (Aug 8, 2017)

70 points. EOI submitted on 18th July for ICT business analyst 261111. Any chance this round? Or am i over expecting?


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

Guys, please mention all these details when you get invite

* Occupation Code - Points - Date of Effect*


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*Good luck brothers and sisters!*


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

7 min to go...... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

Wish everyone all the very best!. update this thread ASAP with occupation code, points, Doe.This info is gives some hope to all others here.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Wish everyone all the very best!!!!


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> only pro ratas will start getting invites. so all places will be eaten by them leaving no or very little place for non prorata
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


2633 will get invite at 65 points for 10th May 2017 onwards when it gets there - other non-pro rata occupations need to wait until it gets up to 21st June 2017. When we get results of both August invitation rounds, we should be able to more accurately predict when your occupation will start getting 65 point invites

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Expatdown (Jul 1, 2017)

Pray really hard now.....


----------



## anjisa (Aug 6, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> 7 min to go......
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Do they send invitations right from mid night on 9th ?


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

anjisa said:


> Do they send invitations right from mid night on 9th ?


Yes via automated system.


----------



## Expatdown (Jul 1, 2017)

who got it ?!


----------



## Saikirupa (Aug 5, 2016)

anybody got?


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

Anyone got it?


Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Saikirupa said:


> anybody got?


Wait for 5-6 minutes 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Any 65 pointer?

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

reyno_obrien said:


> 70 points. EOI submitted on 18th July for ICT business analyst 261111. Any chance this round? Or am i over expecting?


Hi

no chance

They should get through all the 75 pointers and then start inviting the 70 pointers from 26th March 2017 - need to see a few rounds at 70 before we know how quick it will go through them but I think the 70 pointers will be balanced and go through the 14 days per fortnight, so maybe another 4 months for you.

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## reyno_obrien (Aug 8, 2017)

Anyone there who could shed some light to my question?


----------



## Expatdown (Jul 1, 2017)

Tremendous stress....


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Accountant 80 Aug 7 invited


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Well. as expected.....not invited

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Accountant June 5 75 invited!


----------



## Saikirupa (Aug 5, 2016)

Invited..! Software Engineer - 70 - 13/07


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

2613 70 Points Aug 1 invited


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

8 Mins after midnight. Still no updates on myimmitracker.com unlike last time..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Accountant June 27 75 points invited!


----------



## dildhundtahai (Jun 26, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> 2613 70 Points Aug 1 invited


Is your code 261313?

Sent from my SM-P585Y using Tapatalk


----------



## shari99 (Nov 28, 2016)

People who are invited are you checking the status from the skillselect or have you recieved an email as well?


----------



## lowkeylegend (Jun 4, 2017)

70 points 263111 DOE 29/06 - Invited


----------



## Conaern (Feb 2, 2017)

I got it! Oh my god.


----------



## kashypramod (Jul 14, 2017)

263111 70 points (All 90 in PTE) EOI 1st July got invite


----------



## Kishorekadam (Jul 11, 2017)

Congratulations to all of you! 



kirk1031 said:


> Accountant June 5 75 invited!





Saikirupa said:


> Invited..! Software Engineer - 70 - 13/07





kirk1031 said:


> 2613 70 Points Aug 1 invited


----------



## saurabhkumar2988 (Jan 6, 2016)

invited... 263111 70 point 19 july


----------



## kashypramod (Jul 14, 2017)

No email yet


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

seems no 65 pointer got invited

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Any 65 261313 got invited? Please update us????


----------



## KDT16 (May 17, 2017)

Accountant (221111) 75 points DOE 9th June - INVITED


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

no invitation at 65points this round also


----------



## sparkie2017 (Jul 29, 2017)

shari99 said:


> People who are invited are you checking the status from the skillselect or have you recieved an email as well?


Check skillselect. I didn't receive email.

261313 70pts DOE: late July 2017


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

261313
70 points 
DOE: 26/07

Invited :happy:


----------



## sunilkumar1892 (Sep 26, 2016)

havent got the email yet but checked my skill select. status is changed to invited

233512 mechanical engineer 
70 points
doe 18th july 2017


----------



## quynhtong2889 (Jun 18, 2017)

Conaern said:


> I got it! Oh my god.


What your occupation and your point. Please!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## pavit21 (Aug 8, 2017)

261311 points 70 EOI 5th July 2017. Invitation received.


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

umashanker said:


> Any 65 261313 got invited? Please update us????


Looks like 261313 65 pointers have to sleep for 2 more weeks..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

65 pointers from march should get invited this round.


----------



## Actuary (Jul 26, 2017)

Actuary 224111 65 points. When can I actually get my invitation?


----------



## Expatdown (Jul 1, 2017)

Not invited...


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Actuary said:


> Actuary 224111 65 points. When can I actually get my invitation?


same boat of non prorata. not anytime soon

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## Shail25 (Apr 5, 2017)

*Invited *

Got the invite. 70 [email protected] ICT BA (261111)

EOI: 6th April 2017.


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

Anyone ICT Business Analyst ? Please update.


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

umashanker said:


> 65 pointers from march should get invited this round.


My eoi is from apr 1st. No luck this round

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Any 65 points 263111 got invited, please reply.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> 261313
> 70 points
> DOE: 26/07
> 
> Invited :happy:


Congrats


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

489 visa, family sponsored, 65 points, 342315 - trade work - - INVITED
Check on skillselect, still no email

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vini875 (Feb 6, 2017)

261311 point 70, date of effect for 70 points 22nd July, invitation received just a while ago.
First status changed in skill select, and later (after 5mins) got email.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Saikirupa said:


> Invited..! Software Engineer - 70 - 13/07


Congrats!


----------



## Actuary (Jul 26, 2017)

Actuary said:


> Actuary 224111 65 points. When can I actually get my invitation?


I studied more harder than accountants, earn much more than accountants, work much harder than accountant. But still, I am a loser in this migration mini game.


----------



## TRNT (Mar 16, 2017)

rockycres said:


> My eoi is from apr 1st. No luck this round
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


My details: 14th March/261313/65 points.. didnt get invite


----------



## PinoyME (Jul 22, 2017)

Invited!


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

bad luck for 65ers lets see how much luck favours on 23 with 70 pts

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

TRNT said:


> My details: 14th March/261313/65 points.. didnt get invite


Definitely next round.. 99% chance

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lowkeylegend said:


> 70 points 263111 DOE 29/06 - Invited


Congratulations!


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

TRNT said:


> My details: 14th March/261313/65 points.. didnt get invite


Wait friend, you will get invited with in 5 minutes


----------



## staybrave (May 5, 2017)

Any chance for 2334 @ 65, DOE on May19? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

Still any chances?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

staybrave said:


> Any chance for 2334 @ 65, DOE on May19?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no chance it seems for 65 pointers

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## saibaba456 (Mar 9, 2017)

No Invite.. 

My details - 65 points. 2613 - DOE - 17th-March 2017.


----------



## theresekinahan (Jul 16, 2017)

Physio 252511
I have 65 points.. when should I expect invitation?


----------



## Expatdown (Jul 1, 2017)

2334 - 70 points. not invited. cry harder..


----------



## staybrave (May 5, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> no chance it seems for 65 pointers
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...




So all the invites have been sent out at this moment?
Really disappointed:...(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

saibaba456 said:


> No Invite..
> 
> My details - 65 points. 2613 - DOE - 17th-March 2017.


no invite also, it seems there were 310 70 pointers from 26/6 until 8/8


----------



## aarajani (May 24, 2017)

TRNT said:


> My details: 14th March/261313/65 points.. didnt get invite


if 65 pointers from march aren't invited yet, i guess it will take forever for me as i have 65 points and my doe is 1st june 2017 for 261313


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Karan Bansal seems to be the only member on the forum who got the invite with 65 points

Anybody noticed someone else also with 65 points getting invited?

Cheers


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Karan Bansal seems to be the only member on the forum who got the invite with 65 points
> 
> Anybody noticed someone else also with 65 points getting invited?
> 
> Cheers


he got invited on 489. so not very surprising. i sense no 189 65 pointer is invited

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## Vinopaal (Jun 9, 2016)

So far, up to August 2nd with 70 for 261313 are invited,


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

staybrave said:


> So all the invites have been sent out at this moment?
> Really disappointed:...(
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes it only takes 15 20 minutes

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

65 pointers in 2613 needs to wait till next round

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## anjisa (Aug 6, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> no invite also, it seems there were 310 70 pointers from 26/6 until 8/8


Definitely 65 points for next round in 2613 group
See updated file


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Shail25 said:


> Got the invite. 70 [email protected] ICT BA (261111)
> 
> EOI: 6th April 2017.


Congratulations my fellow BA!


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Frnds i m confused here

I have score of 65 with 19th July as EOI but no invitation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Frnds i m confused here
> 
> I have score of 65 with 19th July as EOI but no invitation
> 
> ...




But my frnd with same score filled on 27th got ITA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Frnds i m confused here
> 
> I have score of 65 with 19th July as EOI but no invitation
> 
> ...


you re not alone

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

So finally 261313 70 points 2/8


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Frnds i m confused here
> 
> I have score of 65 with 19th July as EOI but no invitation
> 
> ...


No 65 pointers in 189 were invited in this round under 189 in any category as per the messages on the forum

Why the confusion?

Cheers


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

bhagat.dabas said:


> But my frnd with same score filled on 27th got ITA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats his occupation

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Frnds i m confused here
> 
> I have score of 65 with 19th July as EOI but no invitation
> 
> ...


What is your Job Code?


----------



## Vinopaal (Jun 9, 2016)

bhagat.dabas said:


> But my frnd with same score filled on 27th got ITA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is you occupation code?


----------



## saibaba456 (Mar 9, 2017)

anjisa said:


> Definitely 65 points for next round in 2613 group
> See updated file


Hi Anjisa,

Happy to see the update..!! Can you please let us know the source of the document. ?

Thanks..!!


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

She is RN ..my wife is also RN



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

i guess no invite for 65


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

2611 - 6/04 (confirmed)
2613 - 01/08 (not confirmed)


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

Any ICT BA with 70 points that did not got invitet?


----------



## khaledehsan (Jul 23, 2017)

CIVIL ENGINEER , 233211 , 60 points , EOI submitted 29/06/2017 , when should i expect an invitation ?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

khaledehsan said:


> CIVIL ENGINEER , 233211 , 60 points , EOI submitted 29/06/2017 , when should i expect an invitation ?


next year

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## khaledehsan (Jul 23, 2017)

are you serious man ???!!!


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

anjisa said:


> Definitely 65 points for next round in 2613 group
> See updated file



from where you get the data ?


----------



## staybrave (May 5, 2017)

Khemraj1# said:


> i guess no invite for 65




Agree. I think the actual number of the invites does not match the reported number. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

eddy85 said:


> Any ICT BA with 70 points that did not got invitet?


Latest 70 pointer who updated his/her BA invite on this site is from 6th April DOE. After that all people like me are waiting.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

khaledehsan said:


> are you serious man ???!!!


looking at the trends . yea. its already a heap of backlog for 65 pointers and they havent issued a single invite to anyone with 65 points. what do u make of 60 points? the days whn 60 points vere invited easily are long gone it seems

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## khaledehsan (Jul 23, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> next year
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 65 POINTS
> ...


are you serious?!!?!


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

What's your DOE mate?


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> 2611 - 6/04 (confirmed)
> 2613 - 01/08 (not confirmed)


2613 02/08 confirmed


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

I do not know if you are serious asking such ****y stuff during the invitation round.


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

Any idea about the invitation for electronics engineer with 65 points. 
When would i be getting the invite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

eddy85 said:


> What's your DOE mate?


If you are addressing me, mine DOE is 23 April. Its in my signature.
After clearing 75 pointers, 70 pointer date has moved 15 days only, i guess.


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

Sub# said:


> eddy85 said:
> 
> 
> > What's your DOE mate?
> ...


Thnx mate. By the way, prepare meidicals and PCC foe the next round SUB!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who have received their ITA. Best wishes with the visa application.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Do we have any 262112: ICT Security Specialist in the house who received the ITA Today?


----------



## TRNT (Mar 16, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> no invite also, it seems there were 310 70 pointers from 26/6 until 8/8


Looks like that. Hope your analysis is true and not the analysis about 65 pointers not getting an invite :fingerscrossed:


----------



## reyno_obrien (Aug 8, 2017)

I havent got invite. EOI date 18th July. Probably will have to wait for 3 more rounds


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

eddy85 said:


> Thnx mate. By the way, prepare meidicals and PCC foe the next round SUB!


Done that. What is your DOE?


----------



## mstennie (Jan 14, 2017)

Thinking about taking the PTE-A.......

65 pointer - 261313 - DOE 8th of April.


----------



## TRNT (Mar 16, 2017)

Job code? points?


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

Congrats to all the guys who got invite. 

Anyone has the consolidated list of invites (latest cutoffs) for this round?

Cheers


----------



## TRNT (Mar 16, 2017)

reyno_obrien said:


> I havent got invite. EOI date 18th July. Probably will have to wait for 3 more rounds



job code? points?


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

Any idea for civil engineers with 65 points? I lodged on 29 Jun 2017. When should I expect the invitation? Help please.


----------



## dildhundtahai (Jun 26, 2017)

70 points 19th july DOE, OC - 261313 

Hopefully got invited. Waiting for agent's confirmation

Sent from my SM-P585Y using Tapatalk


----------



## mojolito (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi Guys!

My occupation code is 263311. EOI Points is 65. DOE May 29,2017.

What are the chances that I get an invitation on August 23?

I am planning to take another PTE-A. I am just wondering if there's a big chance I can get in next round?

Thanks!


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

dildhundtahai said:


> 70 points 19th july DOE, OC - 261313
> 
> Hopefully got invited. Waiting for agent's confirmation
> 
> Sent from my SM-P585Y using Tapatalk


100%
I got and my DOE was 26/07


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa (May 21, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Is 8th August the 1st round for invites or it will be tomorrow 9th August? What I know is invite round happens in second and 4th wednesday.


----------



## staybrave (May 5, 2017)

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is 8th August the 1st round for invites or it will be tomorrow 9th August? What I know is invite round happens in second and 4th wednesday.




Please not that it is now Aug 9 in Sydney. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

Hi, I see people have knowledge about the backlog for each Anzco group. Where can I find this information?

I am anzcso 263113 analyst Programmer. 60 + 5. Applied for 189 and 190NSW


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> 100%
> I got and my DOE was 26/07


Congrats Sumit. You truly are an inspiration to many. Never give up hope and keep trying.

Cheers


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

Guys any updates on ICT BA ? I mean latest EOI ?


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

TRNT said:


> aminn_524 said:
> 
> 
> > no invite also, it seems there were 310 70 pointers from 26/6 until 8/8
> ...


Does that mean there were 300 70 and 75 pointers between 26Jun till 2nd Aug?


----------



## Hillman (Jul 25, 2017)

*189 EOI confusion*

Hi,

I applied for EOI with 65 points in February. I wasn't invited as my selected occupation was under pro rata. Recently it was updated to 70 points as i managed to get 5 more points in July for skilled employment of 3 years outside Australia. I have not done assessment for skilled employment as of yet. It was automatically updated in skillselect. I have received an invite based on my 70 points. I would like to know if i am allowed to lodge my visa application based on this or do i need to lodge another EOI after assessing my work experience?


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> Guys any updates on ICT BA ? I mean latest EOI ?


6th April 2017 / 70 / 2611 is the last update we got mate.


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

HENRYV said:


> niraj.deshmukh said:
> 
> 
> > Guys any updates on ICT BA ? I mean latest EOI ?
> ...


Thanks mate.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Hillman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for EOI with 65 points in February. I wasn't invited as my selected occupation was under pro rata. Recently it was updated to 70 points as i managed to get 5 more points in July for skilled employment of 3 years outside Australia. I have not done assessment for skilled employment as of yet. It was automatically updated in skillselect. I have received an invite based on my 70 points. I would like to know if i am allowed to lodge my visa application based on this or do i need to lodge another EOI after assessing my work experience?


I am not sure how you were able to answer to the question
"is this employment related to the skilled occupation code?" under the experience without the assessment!

Unless you want to get banned for 6 months or more, I would suggest that you do not accept this invite. :-\. 

Your DOE should be greater than or equal to your skill assessment date ( and ) language test date. Otherwise, you have intentionally given fraudulent information!


Note: if you are under Engineers Australia for e.g: you do not need to assess the employment I believe. As long as you have the documents ready. But you still need the 'skill assessment letter' date correctly provided in the EOI application ( this doesn't have anything to do with employment when it is for occupation codes under EA ) But ACS etc requires the occupation and is a problem if you did not get assessed..


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

HENRYV said:


> Congrats Sumit. You truly are an inspiration to many. Never give up hope and keep trying.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot mate.. I waited for this long, and now I know its value... If I would have got it in Dec'16, I might not have cherished it so much


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa (May 21, 2017)

Does anyone got invite for ANZSCO - 263312 (Telecommunication N/W Engineer) with 65 points?


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Does anyone got invite for ANZSCO - 263312 (Telecommunication N/W Engineer) with 65 points?


No update for 65 points under any code. Looks like no invitations were sent to 65 points today.


----------



## Hillman (Jul 25, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> I am not sure how you were able to answer to the question
> "is this employment related to the skilled occupation code?" under the experience without the assessment!
> 
> Unless you want to get banned for 6 months or more, I would suggest that you do not accept this invite. :-\.
> ...


Hi, 

I have done my skill assessment with Engineers Australia earlier this year. At that time, my experience was less than 3 years so i did not do employment assessment. in July, my employment became 3 years. So i got the points for that. I do work in my field of assessement, its just that i have not assessed my work experience. Now, should i let this invitation lapse and lodge another EOI after assessing my work experience?


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

coolestbliss said:


> Any idea for civil engineers with 65 points? I lodged on 29 Jun 2017. When should I expect the invitation? Help please.


shall I try for IELTS 8.0?


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Hillman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have done my skill assessment with Engineers Australia earlier this year. At that time, my experience was less than 3 years so i did not do employment assessment. in July, my employment became 3 years. So i got the points for that. I do work in my field of assessement, its just that i have not assessed my work experience. Now, should i let this invitation lapse and lodge another EOI after assessing my work experience?


From my understanding, which I gained from this forum, DIBP does not require you to explicitly assess your employment with the assessment authority.

Only the skill has to be assessed. Authorities like ACS requires experience to be assessed ( to ensure fit to the occupation code) and hence both are assessed together.
However, Engineers Australia assesses only your education to give your skilled assessment and their 'employment experience' skill assessment is only optional.

If you have the assessment it might speed up the visa processing, But even with that DIBP would still perform their own checks. 

So, an 'employment' assessment is completely optional. I assumed from your query that you did not do skilled assessment . My bad. 

You can go ahead with the lodging.


----------



## Manu Thakur (Aug 8, 2017)

No invite still :Cry

Points : 65
Occupation Code : 261313
EOI Lodged : 10 March 2017


----------



## mstennie (Jan 14, 2017)

Looking at the immitracker for EOI 261313, it seems they deliberately decided NOT to invite 65 pointers. 

Immitracker - EOI 189 

We got *36 *people last round with 70 points who got invited (2 months of backlog cleared).

We have only *13 *this round (maybe a bit more to come but usually people update their immitracker pretty quickly)

Does that mean that they just don't want to invite 65 pointers? It seems that from a number of people perspective, we had a bit of slack to invite them.


----------



## Hillman (Jul 25, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> From my understanding, which I gained from this forum, DIBP does not require you to explicitly assess your employment with the assessment authority.
> 
> Only the skill has to be assessed. Authorities like ACS requires experience to be assessed ( to ensure fit to the occupation code) and hence both are assessed together.
> However, Engineers Australia assesses only your education to give your skilled assessment and their 'employment experience' skill assessment is only optional.
> ...


Phew! Thanks! That makes it clear. My point actually auto upgraded to 70 points once my work experience hit 3 years. I haven't had the time to do my employment assessment yet


----------



## staybrave (May 5, 2017)

mstennie said:


> Looking at the immitracker for EOI 261313, it seems they deliberately decided NOT to invite 65 pointers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have the same thought... And even the invitation reports numbers are manipulated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

*Congratulation*

Many Congratulations to all who got the invite in this round. Good luck mates with your visa application.

Cheers!,
Ankush


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Got the Invite....Pheww


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

parth1310 said:


> Got the Invite....Pheww


Occupation code,points,doe please?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys. Many many heartily congrats to all those who got invited. 

Its a plea to all those who have got the invitation, please don't forget to withdraw your other EOIs either for same visa with different occupation code or with any other visa category. It wont make any difference to you now since you have got the invite but may change the life of another. 

Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Actuary said:


> I studied more harder than accountants, earn much more than accountants, work much harder than accountant. But still, I am a loser in this migration mini game.


Ha ha. Well we Aerospace Engineers don't even have a ceiling for us lol. We are grouped with all the neglected ones. 

Such is life. A metal trader worker ceiling doesn't even fill up 10% and we fight. But I guess Aus needs more of those skilled workers than us.


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Guys. Many many heartily congrats to all those who got invited.
> 
> Its a plea to all those who have got the invitation, please don't forget to withdraw your other EOIs either for same visa with different occupation code or with any other visa category. It wont make any difference to you now since you have got the invite but may change the life of another.
> 
> Thanks


Good luck guys with the Visa.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Does anyone got invite for ANZSCO - 263312 (Telecommunication N/W Engineer) with 65 points?


nops

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

65 pointers in 2613 are heavily disappointed with today's round results.
Hope they get some good news in the next round.


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Nida AdeeL (Jul 21, 2017)

Any chance for me in this round 
261312/ 65/ 24 July 2017


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

Kranthi716 said:


> 65 pointers in 2613 are heavily disappointed with today's round results.
> Hope they get some good news in the next round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I am still trying to understand today's result. This is a sheer disappointment.
Are they not sending invites just to check if more pro-rata cases pop up?


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

AnkurMalik said:


> I am still trying to understand today's result. This is a sheer disappointment.
> Are they not sending invites just to check if more pro-rata cases pop up?


70 pointers till 26th july are cleared for 2613


----------



## mstennie (Jan 14, 2017)

AnkurMalik said:


> I am still trying to understand today's result. This is a sheer disappointment.
> Are they not sending invites just to check if more pro-rata cases pop up?


Yes I agree with you... something is wrong when you look at actual numbers...



mstennie said:


> Looking at the immitracker for EOI 261313, it seems they deliberately decided NOT to invite 65 pointers.
> 
> Immitracker - EOI 189
> 
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

khaledehsan said:


> are you serious man ???!!!


Well it might take some time but I don't think it will take next year for Civil.


----------



## m7singh (Nov 28, 2013)

Congratulations to those who got invite, good luck to rest for next round


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Thanks a lot mate.. I waited for this long, and now I know its value... If I would have got it in Dec'16, I might not have cherished it so much


Congrats mate ! So happy for you !


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

Congrats to all of you who got invited!!!

Thanks!


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

bhagat.dabas said:


> She is RN ..my wife is also RN
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi mate,
Many many congratulations to your friend.
So your friend with 65 points and DOE 27th July, got the invite today for Registered Nurse occupation?
Is it the 189 invite?
Thanks.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Has anyone got invited for Registered nurse?? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hillman said:


> Phew! Thanks! That makes it clear. My point actually auto upgraded to 70 points once my work experience hit 3 years. I haven't had the time to do my employment assessment yet


As ngenhit says, EA work assessment is optional but make sure you have enough documents to support your claim. Some people actually advises not to get EA work assessment as they will reduce certain years.


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

Congrats to all who got invited !!


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

AnkurMalik said:


> 70 pointers till 26th july are cleared for 2613


I can see one 70 pointer with DOE as 30/06 in the immitracker.

Thanks!


----------



## Hillman (Jul 25, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> As ngenhit says, EA work assessment is optional but make sure you have enough documents to support your claim. Some people actually advises not to get EA work assessment as they will reduce certain years.


Thanks for the vote of confidence. Appreciate it.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> Has anyone got invited for Registered nurse?? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...130-189-eoi-invitations-august-2017-a-69.html
One updated it on this thread. Check the above link.
Points- 65
EOI DOE- 27th July
Occupation - Registered Nurse
Don't know if it is a 189 invite.
Let him confirm.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Latest data:
Accountant-75-June 27,
Auditor-75-May 25
ICT 2613-70-AUG 2,
ICT 2611-70-APRIL 6,
ICT 2631-70-July 19
2335-July 20


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

It was a tough day for guys with 65 points. Our Current condition is exactly like shown in the below legendary song. 

PS: just to bring a smile on faces!






============
Code: 263111
PTE: Proficient
EOI Submitted 189: 1/05/2017: 60 Points
EOI Submitted 190 NSW: 28/06/2017: 65 Points
Invite: God Knows


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Does anyone got invite for ANZSCO - 263312 (Telecommunication N/W Engineer) with 65 points?


Nope

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

rinoshkk said:


> I can see one 70 pointer with DOE as 30/06 in the immitracker.
> 
> Thanks![/QUOTE
> Yes, it stands at 30/07 now.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

During all this IT people pro rata stuff the telecom engineers are stuck and suffering IMO

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> During all this IT people pro rata stuff the telecom engineers are stuck and suffering IMO
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


agreed

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## Khemraj1# (Jul 7, 2017)

anybidy from 233411 got invitation at 65?


----------



## saurabhkumar2988 (Jan 6, 2016)

I got invite today. I will be applying for visa now. I have 2 questions

1- I have not claimed any points for work experience. Do I need to submit any documents for work experience during visa filing? I submitted work experience documents during skill assessment?

2- I have my Indian PCC valid till september 2017. I will be filing visa Aug 2017. Should I get my Indian PCC done again?

Thanks


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

saurabhkumar2988 said:


> I got invite today. I will be applying for visa now. I have 2 questions
> 
> 1- I have not claimed any points for work experience. Do I need to submit any documents for work experience during visa filing? I submitted work experience documents during skill assessment?
> 
> ...


Hi

Follow forum rules. When you are being replied in one thread then why are you clogging other threads?
If this is repeated , no one will reply to your queries. If after posting you do not get reply for reasonable time, then post in other threads

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saurabhkumar2988 said:


> I got invite today. I will be applying for visa now. I have 2 questions
> 
> 1- I have not claimed any points for work experience. Do I need to submit any documents for work experience during visa filing? I submitted work experience documents during skill assessment?
> 
> ...


1. No 
2. Yes.


----------



## asifbahrian (Jul 21, 2016)

Strange results, why they picked very few in this (9/8) round and avoided 65 pointers from getting picked?


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

rabs138 said:


> During all this IT people pro rata stuff the telecom engineers are stuck and suffering IMO
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Everybody below 70 is suffering


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

asifbahrian said:


> Strange results, why they picked very few in this (9/8) round and avoided 65 pointers from getting picked?


Doe is july 30. Please correct the data.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

so the invitations show that most of analyses were wrong , so any of you could say what is going on? 310 70+ pointers for 2613 in only one month?


----------



## kplkthr (Aug 8, 2017)

*invitations*

hi. any updates for 233914?


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Actual reason for increased processing times, and might be for 1000 invites/round cap
Citizenship, visa waiting times could increase amid staff cuts at Immigration Department - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## mcphani (Jul 6, 2017)

Invited developer programmer 261312 70pts


----------



## anjisa (Aug 6, 2017)

saibaba456 said:


> Hi Anjisa,
> 
> Happy to see the update..!! Can you please let us know the source of the document. ?
> 
> Thanks..!!


I just had these numbers based on data from previous invitation rounds. These should act as an estimate,


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

Can anyone who got invite for 65 points for (Developer programmer 261312), please confirm?
now I feel scared that they are not going to invite any 65 pointers any further


----------



## son_hak (Nov 30, 2016)

Did any 261111 get an invite? I have 70pts DOE of 30/04/2017 but still no invite.


----------



## Ozzy_Aspirant (May 30, 2017)

Hi All.....

My partner and I are waiting for the invite for some time now with she being the primary applicant.

ANZSCO code 261313
Total pts 65
Age 30 pts
Qualification 15 pts
English 20 pts
DOE 5th May 2017

Her overall IT experience is 4 years. She has done B.Tech(Information Technology). 
After seeing today's result, I thought of checking for options to increase the points. I have seen in "border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-" that experience of 3 to 4 years will fetch 5 points. Our agent is telling that initial 2 years of experience will not be considered and even RPL cannot be applied as her qualification and work experience are in the same domain.

Is there any way through which we can claim the points for her experience? Any inputs on this would really help us.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kenith (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi Team,

I am primary applicant and I want to know if my wife has to appear for PTE. We also have a document provided by her University that her graduation was conducted in English?


----------



## anguyen (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi All, 

Has anyone got invite for Electronics Engineer (233411) with 65 points? 

Electronics Engineer (233411)
DOE - 26/04/17
Points - 65


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> During all this IT people pro rata stuff the telecom engineers are stuck and suffering IMO
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


It makes no sense to deny the nurses, telecom, electrical guys their invite to allow more IT and accounting guys some invite.


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

anguyen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone got invite for Electronics Engineer (233411) with 65 points?
> 
> ...




Not yet man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

Is it necessary that out username would show in myimmitracker? As i am not able to see mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Any auditor or accountant got invited last night with 75 points. If yes what was your date of effect. Thanks.


----------



## Actuary (Jul 26, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It makes no sense to deny the nurses, telecom, electrical guys their invite to allow more IT and accounting guys some invite.


Tell me about IT. I've worked my ass off to become an actuary. And still lose in this game. 

Occupations with low number in application is because it is a harder path to get the licence, or the qualifications. I am not saying those pro rata occupations are easy to get qualified but there are a lot of non pro rata occupations require much more education, and training to actually become those "skilled" people. Focusing plainly on those pro rata people is just no fair at all. I worked for years just to become an actuary. And now I still cannot compete with those graduates from accounting major.:Cry:


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Actuary said:


> Tell me about IT. I've worked my ass off to become an actuary. And still lose in this game.
> 
> 
> 
> Occupations with low number in application is because it is a harder path to get the licence, or the qualifications. I am not saying those pro rata occupations are easy to get qualified but there are a lot of non pro rata occupations require much more education, and training to actually become those "skilled" people. Focusing plainly on those pro rata people is just no fair at all. I worked for years just to become an actuary. And now I still cannot compete with those graduates from accounting major.:Cry:




You should try PTE to get 79 plus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Actuary (Jul 26, 2017)

handyjohn said:


> Actuary said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me about IT. I've worked my ass off to become an actuary. And still lose in this game.
> ...


That's the only way I guess...


----------



## kenith (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi Team,

I am primary applicant and I want to know if my wife has to appear for PTE. We also have a document provided by her University that her graduation was conducted in English?


----------



## gaps.jaini (Mar 20, 2017)

*Invited!*

*2613*12 Developer Programmer, *70* Points, subClass 189, DOE: *21st July 2017*

All the best to others.


----------



## Hisham Khan (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I applied for EOI on 26-June-2017 with 60 points for Visa 189.

* Occupation code - #233311
* Occupation Name - Electrical Engineer
* EOI date of effect - 26-June-2017
* Total points - 60
* Onshore.

Any idea when I will receive the invitation?

Thanks and good luck to those who have already received and all the best for those yet to receive.

Cheers!


----------



## Sowndar (Mar 14, 2017)

gaps.jaini said:


> *2613*12 Developer Programmer, *70* Points, subClass 189, DOE: *21st July 2017*
> 
> All the best to others.


Congrats to you and all the best for others 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Job code	: 263112 - Developer Programmer
Age : 28 years(30 points)
Work Exp	: 5.7 Years (5 points)
ACS Results	: 27/09/2016, Positive
Education	: MCA (15 points)
PTE A : (S - 80, W - 65, R - 67, L - 66) (10 Points) 
Spouse point : 5 points 
Total Points 189 : 65
189 EOI : 13/06/2017
Total Points 190 (NSW) : 70
190 EOI	: 13/06/2017
Invite : Pending


----------



## anvishnu1984 (Aug 8, 2017)

so much of money. Is worth all the effort. Multiple pte, agent/ visa fee


----------



## anvishnu1984 (Aug 8, 2017)

If we have missed to quote an experience while applying to ACS but later if you find it critical to update your points, do we need another ACS or can we update eoi directly. Will it be considered.


----------



## cynix008 (Jan 25, 2017)

anvishnu1984 said:


> If we have missed to quote an experience while applying to ACS but later if you find it critical to update your points, do we need another ACS or can we update eoi directly. Will it be considered.


Man how could u miss that ? We're u not on this forum before u applied for ACS or u intentionally wanted to do it all the way wrong? First rule for applying for visa is not to be smart and be transparent.


----------



## Ruban (Aug 9, 2017)

Heenz said:


> Hello guys and gals
> 
> Anyone have any news on chemical engineering EOI invitations?
> I applied on -> 28th April, 2017
> ...


Hi Last year they took 932 chemical engineers out of 1000. That time cut off points was 60. I dont know why you didn't get the invitation yet. Did you contact them after that?


----------



## divyeshpatel (Feb 7, 2017)

Mandip said:


> Anyone from 263111 got invite


I don't want to disappoint you but current immi trend is like they are giving invitations to >=70 pointers only. It looks like they set the cutoff to 70 points. EOI with 65-60 points still has to wait for 1-2 or even 3 months. This is just a prediction based on research done on last two rounds. Wish you for best.


----------



## carolbee (Jul 31, 2017)

son_hak said:


> Did any 261111 get an invite? I have 70pts DOE of 30/04/2017 but still no invite.


I'm 70pts DOE 12/4/2017. Got nothing this round. Seeing from Immitracker, 70s submitted before 10/4 are getting invited.


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

Ozzy_Aspirant said:


> Hi All.....
> 
> My partner and I are waiting for the invite for some time now with she being the primary applicant.
> 
> ...


Yes your agent is right ... in case of b.tech in CSE or IT they deduct 2 years for other branches they deduct 4 years...

You can increase point by using partner skill point if you are in same anzco code and positive acs and pte your 5 point increased

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

Kranthi716 said:


> Doe is july 30. Please correct the data.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Infact 2nd aug doe 70 point is confirmed

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa (May 21, 2017)

Hi Guys,

My age is current 32 running and I will be 33 on 1 Nov this year. The point is I have claimed 30 points for age in invite and If I get the invite before november will there be any issue while applying for Visa after 01 Nov. Or Visa needs to be applied before I turns 33.


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello,

Is there any chance that people who are having 65 points for 2613 code will get invite in next round? Or I should go for PTE again to get 79 each?

Please enlighten with your valuable views.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there any chance that people who are having 65 points for 2613 code will get invite in next round? Or I should go for PTE again to get 79 each?
> 
> ...


Wait for the August 2nd round Some 65 pointers will be invited for sure

The bigger question is to see how much the cut off moves

Cheers


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

divyeshpatel said:


> Mandip said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone from 263111 got invite
> ...


Is it possible that due to huge backlog in Visa applications (they increased the published visa processing times too) they are slowing down the ITAs too and limiting to 1000 invitations initially for 70/70+ pointers only. 
But they definitely cannot reach the ceiling at this count per round and would have to increase invitations sooner or later inviting 65 pointers too.
Hope for the best.


----------



## chint (May 12, 2017)

Hi Newbienz, as mentioned in previous post, wrong designation mentioned by ACS in one of my employment period, can i ignore and not show this experience during 189 visa submission ? as this experience is not going to be counted.

in other case if i show the same and if CO finds discrepancy, will it impact as the 
designation currenly marked for period 2007 -2009 was achieved in 2013.

for clarity i am including previous conversation below

-------------------------------------------------

Below text taken from my ACS assessment letter. for the second block in bold ACS have given incorrect designation, they have given higher designation, since its a one company from 2007 - 2015, i had given three designations and they have taken highest of it and assigned incorrectly to the position in 2nd block and correctly for other blocks.

I have emailed and requested ACS today to rectify, what can we do in this case, shall i not include this period 08/07 - 08/09 in visa application, as anyways this is not included as part of my experience. Assessment outcome letter says "employment after Oct 2009 is considered to equate ......"


Dates: 09/05 - 07/07 (1yrs 10mths)
Position:
Employer: A
Country: INDIA

*
Dates: 08/07 - 08/09 (2yrs 0mths)
Position:
Employer: B
Country: INDIA*

Dates: 08/09 - 06/11 (1yrs 10mths)
Position:
Employer: B
Country: UNITED KINGDOM

Dates: 06/11 - 05/12 (0yrs 11mths)
Position:
Employer: B
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/12 - 11/12 (0yrs 6mths)
Position:
Employer: B
Country: AUSTRALIA

Dates: 11/12 - 02/13 (0yrs 3mths)
Position:
Employer: B
Country: INDIA

Dates: 02/13 - 02/14 (1yrs 0mths)
Position:
Employer: B
Country: UNITED KINGDOM

Dates: 02/14 - 12/15 (1yrs 10mths)
Position:
Employer: B
Country: INDIA

Dates: 01/16 - 01/17 (1yrs 0mths)
Position:
Employer: C
Country: INDIA
-----------------------------------------------------------------------



chint said:


> Visa submission stage. hopefully will be able to submit by mid of next week as awaiting for UK PCC and this new challenge in ACS outcome. i am ready with rest of the documents.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chint said:


> Hi Newbienz, as mentioned in previous post, wrong designation mentioned by ACS in one of my employment period, can i ignore and not show this experience during 189 visa submission ? as this experience is not going to be counted.
> 
> in other case if i show the same and if CO finds discrepancy, will it impact as the
> designation currenly marked for period 2007 -2009 was achieved in 2013.
> ...


No sense in jumping the gun
Post with the reply you receive from ACS on this issue
They are generally quite prompt

Cheers


----------



## chaith11 (May 17, 2017)

SAme here.. I submitted on 13th March.. Waiting for a invite desperately!


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Hillman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for EOI with 65 points in February. I wasn't invited as my selected occupation was under pro rata. Recently it was updated to 70 points as i managed to get 5 more points in July for skilled employment of 3 years outside Australia. I have not done assessment for skilled employment as of yet. It was automatically updated in skillselect. I have received an invite based on my 70 points. I would like to know if i am allowed to lodge my visa application based on this or do i need to lodge another EOI after assessing my work experience?


Have you done ACS ? For education and for work experience?


----------



## Expatdown (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi all,

I got one question regarding to the visa invitation.

What does it mean "visa date of effect/DOE"? For example for invitation round at 26/July, visa 189 DOE 70 points => 15/07/2017 12:40 am. Does it mean the LAST successful candidate being invited with 70 points lodged his/her EOI at 15/07/2017 12.40am? Then the candidate who lodged his/her EOI with 70points after 12.40am will not be invited until next round? 

Thanks and congratulations to whom got invited in this invitation round!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Expatdown said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got one question regarding to the visa invitation.
> 
> ...


All applicants with 70 points whose DOE is before 12.40AM on 15/07/2017 have already been invited in this round
All other applications have been carried forward to the next round.
This is an endless process and the cutoff slowly moves up the dates as per availability of invites

Cheers


----------



## thomas.pranoy (May 14, 2017)

Hi guys, any thread is there for those guys who got invite on 9th August 2017 for 261313?


----------



## Expatdown (Jul 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> All applicants with 70 points whose DOE is before 12.40AM on 15/07/2017 have already been invited in this round
> All other applications have been carried forward to the next round.
> This is an endless process and the cutoff slowly moves up the dates as per availability of invites
> 
> Cheers


I see.. is it possible that the cutoff - currently 70 will reduce to 60 or 65 if there is no more 70 pointers? The cutoff is decided by the availability of the pool or decision made by the immigration?

In this forum, reported that the confirmed invited 70 pointer with latest DOE at 2 Aug2017(if not mistaken) in this round, so it means that some one(70 pointer) with DOE at 6 Aug2017 like me would not be invited until next round subjected to the amount of higher pointers and DOE at similar point.

Sounds duplicated question but I will get the whole picture really clear with such scenario in mind.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Expatdown said:


> I see.. is it possible that the cutoff - currently 70 will reduce to 60 or 65 if there is no more 70 pointers? The cutoff is decided by the availability of the pool or decision made by the immigration?
> 
> In this forum, reported that the confirmed invited 70 pointer with latest DOE at 2 Aug2017(if not mistaken) in this round, so it means that some one(70 pointer) with DOE at 6 Aug2017 like me would not be invited until next round subjected to the amount of higher pointers and DOE at similar point.
> 
> ...


This year the cutoffs are being decided by the department arbitrarily
That was not the case till last year as far as I know
People with even score of 60 in non pro rata jobs, would get invited in the next rounds
This year till now they have followed a policy wherein they have not invited anyone in 189 with a score less then 70 in any category whatsoever
What they will do in future cannot be predicted but my personal assessment is that they will slowly lower the bar to 65 and then 60 over a period of few months


Invitations are not sent everyday, if that what you mean
They are only sent twice a month, this year on every 2nd and 4th Wednesday of the month
So if you did not get invited in the round yesterday, the earliest you can get an invitation is in the round to be held on 23rd August

You will get the invite most likely in the next round as you are at the head of the queue in 70 score

Cheers


----------



## KK~ (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi all , 

I got invited

261111
Points: 70
EOI submitted: 12th April 2017 

All the best


----------



## Expatdown (Jul 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Invitations are not sent everyday, if that what you mean
> They are only sent twice a month, this year on every 2nd and 4th Wednesday of the month
> So if you did not get invited in the round yesterday, the earliest you can get an invitation is in the round to be held on 23rd August
> 
> ...


Yes! I understand they will initiate 2 invitation rounds per month. So, assuming that they publish the report regarding to my occupation with cutoff 70 and DOE - 5 Aug 2017 after this invitation round, I will be at the head of the queue(literally) since my DOE is 6 Aug 2017...

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Expatdown said:


> Yes! I understand they will initiate 2 invitation rounds per month. So, assuming that they publish the report regarding to my occupation with cutoff 70 and DOE - 5 Aug 2017 after this invitation round, I will be at the head of the queue(literally) since my DOE is 6 Aug 2017...
> 
> Thanks


The only chance that you may not get invited in the next round also is that applicants with 75 or more points apply in the next 15 days and fill up all the available slots 

This is highly unlikely, but just for a matter or record

Cheers


----------



## Expatdown (Jul 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The only chance that you may not get invited in the next round also is that applicants with 75 or more points apply in the next 15 days and fill up all the available slots
> 
> This is highly unlikely, but just for a matter or record
> 
> Cheers


Fully understood..


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

newbienz said:


> This year the cutoffs are being decided by the department arbitrarily
> That was not the case till last year as far as I know
> People with even score of 60 in non pro rata jobs, would get invited in the next rounds
> This year till now they have followed a policy wherein they have not invited anyone in 189 with a score less then 70 in any category whatsoever
> What they will do in future cannot be predicted but my personal assessment is that they will slowly lower the bar to 65 and then 60 over a period of few months


This is incorrect. The points cutoff for non-pro-rata is purely based on invites available vs demand. Last year, with 2000 invited per round, there were 1400 or so inivtes being allocated to NPR per round, this year it's round 400. Here's why:

The pro rata skills spent last year with queues. NPR had none (or just a few days since last round). That meant that the pros were invited first at a points level as they were earlier. Once they had exhausted their allocation the NPRs started to be processed. As there were 1400 or so invites left, they ran through the whole NPR list each round. 

This year there are fewer invites per round. 1000 to be precise. By the time the pros have filled their boots there aren't enough invites to exhaust the NPRs queue. That means only the higher point level NPRs are getting invited. This is actually pretty uncool, as the massive queues at high point levels for the pros means the NPRs are struggling to drop to a lower points level. This means, for all intents and purposes, that with 1000 invites a round the score for a 189 is 70 points, not by design but as a result of the system.

Even worse (unless your are a 489FS yourself) the 489s are getting invited in pro-rata at lower point total than the 189s, which was surely never the intent. 

Last year was a bit of a mess, but this year is worse. I wonder if they really thought through their policy before applying it (don't answer that).


----------



## divyeshpatel (Feb 7, 2017)

Dgrover said:


> Is it possible that due to huge backlog in Visa applications (they increased the published visa processing times too) they are slowing down the ITAs too and limiting to 1000 invitations initially for 70/70+ pointers only.
> But they definitely cannot reach the ceiling at this count per round and would have to increase invitations sooner or later inviting 65 pointers too.
> Hope for the best.


Certainly, the cutoff will not stick to 70 points in near future, but there may be many cases in which applicants will be losing points due to age (65 to 60) or gaining points by scoring 8 each/completing 25 years (60 to 70/65 to 70). If such cases are increasing there may be a possibility that 60 pointers have to wait long and 65 pointers have to wait for 1-2 rounds.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

gaps.jaini said:


> *2613*12 Developer Programmer, *70* Points, subClass 189, DOE: *21st July 2017*
> 
> All the best to others.


Congratulations... Please withdraw 190 EOIs


----------



## Gk.0731 (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi Coates,
Really need your insight on this!
What do you reckon for the following at 70 points:
Accountants Feb 3, 2017
External auditor Feb 16, 2017
Thanks in advance
Gul


----------



## Gk.0731 (Mar 28, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> reyno_obrien said:
> 
> 
> > 70 points. EOI submitted on 18th July for ICT business analyst 261111. Any chance this round? Or am i over expecting?
> ...


Hi Coates,
Really need your insight on this!
What do you reckon for the following at 70 points:
Accountants Feb 3, 2017
External auditor Feb 16, 2017
Thanks in advance
Gul


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

I just checked the 17-18 occupation ceiling on DIBP website again and found something interesting.
So the occupation ceiling for pro rata's seems to be designed around 10 times its invitation to date of July 26 on purpose.
Accountants: ceiling:4785 - Invitations to date July 26: 478
Software and Applications Programmers: ceiling:6202 - Invitations to date July 26: 620
Electronics Engineer: ceiling:1000 - Invitations to date July 26: 100
...

They invite 1932 applicants from pro rata while 278 from non pro rata on July this year. 
So I reckon the cutoff for each round will prob base on the scores of applicants of pro ratas and then their min cutoff score will apply on non pro rata applicants too. For example, 10%*4785 = 478 accontants have more than 75 points while only 80 (< 10%*1000 = 100) Electronic Engineers are 70+ pointers. So the cutoff scores for Electronic Engineers is 65, which is the least among all pro ratas. So 65 will be the cutoff for non pro rata too. What do you think?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

kirk1031 said:


> Accountant 80 Aug 7 invited





kirk1031 said:


> Accountant June 5 75 invited!





kirk1031 said:


> Accountant June 27 75 points invited!





KDT16 said:


> Accountant (221111) 75 points DOE 9th June - INVITED


Guys. Many many heartily congrats to you all and best of luck with the VISA process.

Its a plea to you all, please don't forget to withdraw your other EOIs if you have one for *EXTERNAL AUDITOR* or with 190 visa category. It wont make any difference to you now since you have got the invite but may change the life of another otherwise 2 more invites against that single EOI would be waisted in future.

Many thanks.


----------



## Saikirupa (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi guys,

can we pay using Axis bank multi-currency travel card? / the similar sort available in ICICI or other banks? Wch is the cost effective solution?


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> Has anyone got invited for Registered nurse?? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


bro, any luck this time?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

kirk1031 said:


> Latest data:
> Accountant-75-June 27,
> Auditor-75-May 25
> ICT 2613-70-AUG 2,
> ...


From where did you get the Auditors data?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> This year the cutoffs are being decided by the department arbitrarily
> That was not the case till last year as far as I know
> People with even score of 60 in non pro rata jobs, would get invited in the next rounds
> This year till now they have followed a policy wherein they have not invited anyone in 189 with a score less then 70 in any category whatsoever


You are incorrect, again misleading statement to confuse users on this forum. 

Can you point to a source of these claims you are making?


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

Conaern said:


> I got it! Oh my god.


Buddy, check you EOI updated date in your Signature !!!

Seems *07th Aug 2017* is the* latest cut off date* for 70 points, - 233512 (mechanical Engineers).

Hope, if someone can increase the points to 70, then he will surely get an invitation on next round.

All d best guys !!


----------



## eddy_marco (Apr 17, 2017)

According to ISCAH: This means that none of the Pro rata 65 point backlog was touched and all unused invites would go to the 489 system – so it looks like family 489 is happening for 5 out of the 8 Pro Rata Occupations.
****** **
So I think it fair to assume that the 1000 cut off will be in the 70 point region for 23rd August 2017 – meaning no invites for anyone at 65 and 60 going forward with no possibility unless the 1000 limit is increased.

it means that 65 pointers will get the chance in october.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> From where did you get the Auditors data?


He is an agent it seems (or similar), data based on their clients/records.


----------



## naya0103 (Aug 9, 2017)

*ACS Assessment Update*

Dear All,
I'm a newbie to the forum. I had a query with respect to changing ACS assessment reference on EOI application.

I had filled EOI 189 under 261112 category.
ACS Postive Assessment date: December 2015
EOI Date of Effect: 14/09/2016
Skill Select Points: 65

I'm waiting for invite. However as I understand it may take up to 5 to 6 months more for people with 65 points unde 2611 category. 
As my ACS skillselect is expiring, December 2017, I'm applying for a new assessment.

Can someone help me with this query will updating EOI with new skillselect assessment change my EOI Date of effect?

Thanks,
Naya


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

eddy_marco said:


> According to ISCAH: This means that none of the Pro rata 65 point backlog was touched and all unused invites would go to the 489 system – so it looks like family 489 is happening for 5 out of the 8 Pro Rata Occupations.
> ****** **
> So I think it fair to assume that the 1000 cut off will be in the 70 point region for 23rd August 2017 – meaning no invites for anyone at 65 and 60 going forward with no possibility unless the 1000 limit is increased.
> 
> it means that 65 pointers will get the chance in october.



In case the cutoff will not be increased to 70 by default. However, we shall hear about it if it will be the case.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

eddy_marco said:


> According to ISCAH: This means that none of the Pro rata 65 point backlog was touched and all unused invites would go to the 489 system – so it looks like family 489 is happening for 5 out of the 8 Pro Rata Occupations.
> ****** **
> So I think it fair to assume that the 1000 cut off will be in the 70 point region for 23rd August 2017 – meaning no invites for anyone at 65 and 60 going forward with no possibility unless the 1000 limit is increased.
> 
> *it means that 65 pointers will get the chance in october.*


Not sure how you arrived at the last sentence (my emphasis) from the Iscah opinion. The problem is straightforward: by the time the pro-rata have filled their allocation (with their earlier queued EOIs) there's noit much left for non-pro-rata. Gradually some pro rata have DoE in the same area as non pro rata, which gives more of a shout to the non pro rata (and also allows 489s, as a bizarre side effect) but the second the points for non pro rata have the ability to drop to 65, there's a MASSSIVE queue of 65 pro ratas that will once again take the lion's share of the 1000 allocation. I just can't see 65 points for non pro rata getting invited unless they move the 1000 limit up.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

There are two assessment fee stated in ACS, 

RPL 550$
Skills (general application) 500 $

I am going to apply for RPL, but I am confused , actually, I am going to submit my RPL form, so in case it was positively assessed , I have to again request for skill assessment? and pay 500 $?


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Ruban said:


> Hi Last year they took 932 chemical engineers out of 1000. That time cut off points was 60. I dont know why you didn't get the invitation yet. Did you contact them after that?


Hi mate,
Are you a chemical engineer, ANZSCO 233111?


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Not sure how you arrived at the last sentence (my emphasis) from the Iscah opinion. The problem is straightforward: by the time the pro-rata have filled their allocation (with their earlier queued EOIs) there's noit much left for non-pro-rata. Gradually some pro rata have DoE in the same area as non pro rata, which gives more of a shout to the non pro rata (and also allows 489s, as a bizarre side effect) but the second the points for non pro rata have the ability to drop to 65, there's a MASSSIVE queue of 65 pro ratas that will once again take the lion's share of the 1000 allocation. I just can't see 65 points for non pro rata getting invited unless they move the 1000 limit up.


I agree with the statement that no non pro-rata get invited unless they increase the monthly limit, but what about 65 pointers for PRT occupations such as 2613? who have been waiting since March, don't they have chance too?


----------



## danielo (Jul 8, 2016)

visakh said:


> Buddy, check you EOI updated date in your Signature !!!
> 
> Seems *07th Aug 2017* is the* latest cut off date* for 70 points, - 233512 (mechanical Engineers).


The signature says 75 points.


----------



## Shalia (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi All,

Received Invite today.

EOI Submitted on 02-Aug for 2613.

All the best for all of you looking forward for the invites, hopefully you will get soon.

Points
Age:30
Education: 15
English Skills: 20
Work Exp: 5 (7.5 total, considered 3.5)


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> I agree with the statement that no non pro-rata get invited unless they increase the monthly limit, but what about 65 pointers for PRT occupations such as 2613? who have been waiting since March, don't they have chance too?


Without knowing how many 70 pointers there are applying for non PRT, it's tough to say. Right now 70 points are using up the allocation of 1000. IF, during a particular round (and once the crazy PRTs are done, like Accountant, Bus Analyst, etc) the combined queue of other PRT and NPR gets to the end of the 70 pointers, two things can happen. If those PRTs have already used their allocation, a few NPR 65s will be invited; if the PRTs haven't used their allocation they will get the invites at 65 points with their earlier DoE. 

It all comes down to the rate of application at 70 points. IF the number of invites left after the crazy PRTs have run through is greater than the application rate of the other PRTs and NPRs at 70+ points COMBINED, we will see 65 pointers of one sort or another invited at the end of each round. That appears NOT to be the case, given the DoE for NPRs.

The only thing that doesn't add up from Iscah's analysis is they suggest some of the PRTs only used some of their allocation before the 1000 were used up. If that were the case, we'd expect their DOE to be almost equal to that of the NPRs. They're not.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Kranthi716 said:


> Occupation code,points,doe please?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


234112 Agricultural Scientist, 70 points, 31st July 2017


----------



## adithya77 (Jul 26, 2017)

Mandip said:


> Anyone from 263111 got invite


have not see any yet, as per me.


----------



## mstennie (Jan 14, 2017)

On Iscah news website : 



> It looks like the 1000 cut off point for 189 EOIs was about 2nd August 2017 – unofficially. For this to happen, there must have been a huge increase in the 70 and above EOIS from the non-pro rata occupations, Nurses, civil Engineers, Telecomms Engineers etc.
> ****** **
> we think this likely happened:
> ****** **
> ...


Any comment?
Does that sound credible to you?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

mstennie said:


> On Iscah news website :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Iscah isn't.


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Guys, need your opinion.

I filed 189 EOI for 263111 with 65 points on 1st June 2017. Thinking there is a good chance to get ITA before Dec, I didn't applied for 190. But seeing the current trends, am worried about 189 prospects. Do you think it still too early and there is a chance or should I go about filing 190 EOI too.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dgrover said:


> Guys, need your opinion.
> 
> I filed 189 EOI for 263111 with 65 points on 1st June 2017. Thinking there is a good chance to get ITA before Dec, I didn't applied for 190. But seeing the current trends, am worried about 189 prospects. Do you think it still too early and there is a chance or should I go about filing 190 EOI too.


What's the harm in filing a 190 ?
You don't pay anything
If you get it before 189, take a decision at that point whether to accept it or not

It's a win win situation for you 

File it under a new EOI, so in case even if you get an invite and you don't want to ultimately go through it, the original 189 is not disturbed 

But if you are not at all comfortable with the restrictions imposed on yiu by the 190, then no,point

Cheers


----------



## da_sa_12 (Aug 9, 2017)

Shalia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received Invite today.
> 
> ...



Hi,

I have the same points in 261313 with DOE 06 August 2017. Should I expect invite in this round?

Points
Age:30
Education: 15
English Skills: 20
Work Exp: 5


----------



## adithya77 (Jul 26, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> Two big questions.
> 
> Did any occupation code get invited below < 70 ?
> 
> Did any of the non-prorata codes get invited?


 I didn't get the following score can we get or not ????????????
ANZSCO : 261312
Points: 25(Age)+10(Eng)+15(Edu)+15(Exp)
PTE-A: L/R/S/W:70/71/66/66 :20 July 2017
ACS : March 2017
EOI DOE: 25 July 2017
EOI Invitation: 
PCC:
Medicals: 
Visa Lodge: 
Visa Grant: 
VIC 65+5 (SS)

Can I get chance of getting ???????


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

newbienz said:


> What's the harm in filing a 190 ?
> You don't pay anything
> If you get it before 189, take a decision at that point whether to accept it or not
> 
> ...


You *do *have to pay for the 190 application for NSW . :-\ Do you know the stuff or are you making it up :-\


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> You *do *have to pay for the 190 application for NSW . :-\ Do you know the stuff or are you making it up :-\


I think he meant submitting an EOI for 190 doesn't need to pay anything.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

visakh said:


> bro, any luck this time?




No luck this time bro. All the invitations were issued for 70 or 70+ pointers. One girl of 70 points from Registered Nurse , lodged on 2nd August, didn't even get invited. 
Now it's very terrifying moment for those applicants of 60 and 65 pointers from non- pro rata group. Can't even explain how difficult for pro rata people of 65 points as non pro rata of 60,65 hasn't invited so they would be pissing more than us. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

diesel7390 said:


> Guys I need some help very desperately. I have lodged my EOI in mid-february as an Accountant on 70 points for 189 and 70 + 5 for NSW 190 visa.
> 
> I'm currently on a TR 485 which expires exactly at the end of september.
> 
> ...


Student visa?. For another course?. It better be a long term course.

If it is not, they might impose a NFS condition on your visa ; 8503;. This would mean that you cannot in any way apply for a visa (any useful visa) while you are in Australia physically. 

You will not therefore geta bridging visa for the 189 visa application.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Apply for student visa. If you get refusal apply AAT. Get bridging B. Go out of country. lodge 189.


----------



## santhoshkumar.v (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi,
Finally, got the invite for 261112
Points 70
Doe 11th April 2017

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

There too much misinformation here bro. Please please see a migration lawyer (not just MARA agent) . It will be worth it in the end. It will cost you but You can make money while you are here instead of going offshore to put in hold your current affairs.


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

1john1 said:


> Mandip said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone from 263111 got invite
> ...


Are the ceilings by group. I'm 263113 so think I'm in the same group as 263111?


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

Sorry I meant 2613113 - Analyst developer


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Can anyone advise? ACS approved to claim experience from August 2009 till date, since I didn't have salary slip, tax return or bank statements for my work experience till December 2009, I didn't claim that point. Can I claim this in EOI, do I need to provide salary proof from August to December 2009. December 2009 I moved to a new company, my first company didn't provide any proof of salary.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

ozielover said:


> Can anyone advise? ACS approved to claim experience from August 2009 till date, since I didn't have salary slip, tax return or bank statements for my work experience till December 2009, I didn't claim that point. Can I claim this in EOI, do I need to provide salary proof from August to December 2009. December 2009 I moved to a new company, my first company didn't provide any proof of salary.


Any bank statement from Aug 2009 - Dec 2009?
For closed account you can visit bank and get the statement.

If you are not claiming any points for the above duration then it shouldn't be much issue. Just submit an affidavit mentioning your case and why you didn't claim points for that.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Any bank statement from Aug 2009 - Dec 2009?
> For closed account you can visit bank and get the statement.


Salary was given in cash. That was my first company. I just have my old experience letter and R & R letter they issued for ACS.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozielover said:


> Can anyone advise? ACS approved to claim experience from August 2009 till date, since I didn't have salary slip, tax return or bank statements for my work experience till December 2009, I didn't claim that point. Can I claim this in EOI, do I need to provide salary proof from August to December 2009. December 2009 I moved to a new company, my first company didn't provide any proof of salary.


If I were you, I would show this employment in the EOI and mark it as non relevant 
It's only 4/5 months and I don't think it will,impact your overall score even if you don't claim this period

If you claim this period, then you would be expected to provide 3rd party evidence which you don't have

In my opinion too much of. Hassle for too short a period

Just a quick reminder
You have to show your entire job history for the last 10 years even for the period disallowed by ACS.
Just mark those entries as non relevant 

Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## sharan22too (May 25, 2015)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there any chance that people who are having 65 points for 2613 code will get invite in next round? Or I should go for PTE again to get 79 each?
> 
> ...


Check the next invitation round, if 65 is started then you do not have much to worry. Else its best to improve your English scores. You have scored 90 in speaking, so with a bit of practice you can crack PTE with 79.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If I were you, I would show this employment in the EOI and mark it as non relevant
> It's only 4/5 months and I don't think it will,impact your overall score even if you don't claim this period
> 
> If you claim this period, then you would be expected to provide 3rd party evidence which you don't have
> ...


This will add 5 more points and make it 70. so this small period is very important for me and very unfortunate as well as.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozielover said:


> This will add 5 more points and make it 70. so this small period is very important for me and very unfortunate as well as.


You are playing with fire in claiming this employment for points

Without any basic evidence also like payslips, leave alone 3rd party evidence, on what basis is the CO supposed to accept the employment as geniuine ?
If he rejects the employment, then your application can be rejected for overlaiming points

If you feel that yiu can convince the CO, despite lack,of evidence then I have nothing to say 

Of course the final decision is yours to make if the 70 points and immediate invite with a very high risk of rejection is more worthwhile or 65 points and a safer application with delayed invite is 

Cheers


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You are playing with fire in claiming this employment for points
> 
> Without any basic evidence also like payslips, leave alone 3rd party evidence, on what basis is the CO supposed to accept the employment as geniuine ?
> If he rejects the employment, then your application can be rejected for overlaiming points
> ...


I didn't claim yet. because when I put the EOI in March, the cut of point for 263111 was 65. So I had enough points so I didn't claim and I didn't try PTE for 2nd time. Now I am thinking, Australia was my worst discussion ever. I had an option for H1b, I declined it after the new changes from Trump. :Cry:


----------



## gnana1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi All,

I have a query, When we receive ITA, we need to submit all the relevant documents. I have all the reference letters including current one and all have been assessed by ACS (Positive). Now If i quit current company, Do i need to submit a new reference letter or old own is good enough?

If i cannot give my current company experience letter ( I mean after quitting), will that be an issue. Reason is I am in a situation where I might have to quit the company with serving the notice period or abscond. Can anyone tell me the impact of this scenerio?

You help and support is very much valuable and appreciated 


Thanks
Raj

ANZSCO Code: 261313, Software Engineer
PTE-A: L 71, R 68, S 79, W 71 : 14th April 2017
ACS (+Ve) : 14th June 2017
EOI Lodged (189) : 65 points : 15 June 2017 
Invitation Received:
PCC:
MED:
VISA Lodged:


----------



## G4N3SH (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello All,

I am a new member on this forum! Appreciate all the information so far! 

Like most of them, I am too waiting for an EOI invite. 

ANZSCO code - 263111
PTE #1 Attempt - L63 R64 S90 W64
PTE #2 Attempt - L90 R79 S90 W90
POINTS - 65
EOI Submitted (189) - 04 AUG 2017

Fingers crossed ! All the best guys!

Cheers,
G7


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

ozielover said:


> I didn't claim yet. because when I put the EOI in March, the cut of point for 263111 was 65. So I had enough points so I didn't claim and I didn't try PTE for 2nd time. Now I am thinking, Australia was my worst discussion ever. I had an option for H1b, I declined it after the new changes from Trump. :Cry:


We are on the same boat. I have 3 yr oversea exp but didn't claim as well as I lost the contract and some pay slips. I was not sure if reference letters and something like tax bills would be enough so I didn't take risk. Otherwise I could have received invitation back on April...
I am now very despressed as I am currently in Australia and my TR is going to expired.


----------



## anjisa (Aug 6, 2017)

da_sa_12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the same points in 261313 with DOE 06 August 2017. Should I expect invite in this round?
> 
> ...


This looks to be a tricky situation.
I was expecting there will not be adequate 70 pointers in 2613 group for next round. However 9th Aug round seem to have had cut off between 2nd and 6th August, which makes me think there is a 50% chance for another 70 round with lower invitation levels. 

If cutoff falls to 65 on 26th Aug round, it could stay at 65 level for 4-6 round (November).


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Dear all

please advise

i did not yet recieve an invite.

on 18th i complete 3 years of my work experience to claim 5 additional points.

my question is this.

what evidence will be reqd as a proof of employment

i can get bank statement experience letter

salary certificate

and random payslips in advance

can u tell me what else i neef and what steps will dibp will take to verify?

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER

65 POINTS

AGE 30

LANG 20

EDU 15

IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5

PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88

EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017

EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017

EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

G4N3SH said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am a new member on this forum! Appreciate all the information so far!
> 
> ...


Very very difficult in 189. You got top in PTE so only option is changing to 2621 if you R & R match, you will get even with 60. it has massive 2391 ceiling and hardly anyone applied for it. Just suggestion.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

RobbieWill said:


> We are on the same boat. I have 3 yr oversea exp but didn't claim as well as I lost the contract and some pay slips. I was not sure if reference letters and something like tax bills would be enough so I didn't take risk. Otherwise I could have received invitation back on April...
> I am now very despressed as I am currently in Australia and my TR is going to expired.


We need solid proof to claim, else visa will get rejected. sorry about your visa expiry, cant you renew it till you get PR.


----------



## karthickbeta (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi Guys,

My current 457 VISA expiring on 27th Sep. I am hoping to get invited during the 1st round of Sep, but the current trend proves me wrong. My company refused to extend the 457 visa. Any suggestions/alternative ways to stay in Australia for another few months ? 

Have invested a lot(family, things, car etc....) and i am really in bad situation.



Points
Age:30
Education: 15
English Skills: 10
Work Exp: 10
189: 65
190(NSW): 70


----------



## kittywhlxx (Aug 5, 2017)

New Member here

261311, 65 points, submitted on 2 April 2017 when could I learn good news please? My visa will expire on the end of Sep


----------



## karthickbeta (Aug 3, 2017)

kittywhlxx said:


> New Member here
> 
> 261311, 65 points, submitted on 2 April 2017 when could I learn good news please? My visa will expire on the end of Sep




Looks like we are in the same boat except for the code(2613)... I am also looking for alternative solution as it seems there wont be any invite for 65 pointers at least for another 2 or 3 rounds.... 

Need expert advise here


----------



## anjisa (Aug 6, 2017)

kittywhlxx said:


> New Member here
> 
> 261311, 65 points, submitted on 2 April 2017 when could I learn good news please? My visa will expire on the end of Sep



At next 65 point cutoff round which should come earliest by 26/08/17 or latest by 09/09/17


----------



## anoopvjn3 (Aug 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If I were you, I would show this employment in the EOI and mark it as non relevant
> It's only 4/5 months and I don't think it will,impact your overall score even if you don't claim this period
> 
> If you claim this period, then you would be expected to provide 3rd party evidence which you don't have
> ...


Hi, 
I have submitted my EOI on 30th May with 65 points, but have only added the job history for the years allowed by ACS. The initial 4 years, which ACS has deducted, I have not mentioned. So should I go and modify the EOI to add that experience and mark it as non relevant. If I do that, will me EOI date change and will I have to wait more?


----------



## anoopvjn3 (Aug 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If I were you, I would show this employment in the EOI and mark it as non relevant
> It's only 4/5 months and I don't think it will,impact your overall score even if you don't claim this period
> 
> If you claim this period, then you would be expected to provide 3rd party evidence which you don't have
> ...


Hi, 
I have submitted my EOI on 30th May with 65 points, but have only added the job history for the years allowed by ACS. the initial 4 years which ACS has deducted, I have not mentioned. So should I go and modify the EOI to add that experience and mark and non relevant. If I do that, will me EOI date change and will I have to wait more?


----------



## naveen10046 (May 21, 2017)

anoopvjn3 said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted my EOI on 30th May with 65 points, but have only added the job history for the years allowed by ACS. the initial 4 years which ACS has deducted, I have not mentioned. So should I go and modify the EOI to add that experience and mark and non relevant. If I do that, will me EOI date change and will I have to wait more?


DOE will not change until there is a change in overall points, I have done this myself so pls go ahead.....


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

naveen10046 said:


> DOE will not change until there is a change in overall points, I have done this myself so pls go ahead.....




But, I believe if he adds another 4 years as experience, the total point will be increased, am I right?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

da_sa_12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the same points in 261313 with DOE 06 August 2017. Should I expect invite in this round?
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> But, I believe if he adds another 4 years as experience, the total point will be increased, am I right?


He is adding it as non relevant so the points will not increase
Points would increase only if the 4 years was marked as relevant 

Cheers


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

newbienz said:


> He is adding it as non relevant so the points will not increase
> Points would increase only if the 4 years was marked as relevant
> 
> Cheers


is it necessary? i mean if past work experience does not give you extra points. can one just leave it blank?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

magnet_larry said:


> is it necessary? i mean if past work experience does not give you extra points. can one just leave it blank?


It's necessary 
That's why skill select has added the option of relevant and non relevant 

If they did not want any non relevant experience to be added, why would they add this option

Cheers


----------



## da_sa_12 (Aug 9, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> yes


Thanks! But i haven't received any intimation today. Will wait for a day until tomorrow.


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

karthickbeta said:


> Looks like we are in the same boat except for the code(2613)... I am also looking for alternative solution as it seems there wont be any invite for 65 pointers at least for another 2 or 3 rounds....
> 
> Need expert advise here





karthickbeta said:


> Looks like we are in the same boat except for the code(2613)... I am also looking for alternative solution as it seems there wont be any invite for 65 pointers at least for another 2 or 3 rounds....
> 
> Need expert advise here



Why are you think that 65 pointers under 2613 code need to wait 2 or 3 rounds?

As far as I understand it most of the 70 were cleared on 9th August. Unofficial cut-off date was 2nd of August with 70 points.

In previous round (26th July) the cut-off date for 70 was 23rd June. It gives us about 1,5 month (~6 weeks).

In the next round 23rd August there will be only 3 weeks (people with points > 70, from 2nd - 23rd of August) , so I expect that many 65 pointers will be invited.

It will start invite 65 from 9th of March.

Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## mstennie (Jan 14, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> Why are you think that 65 pointers under 2613 code need to wait 2 or 3 rounds?
> 
> As far as I understand it most of the 70 were cleared on 9th August. Unofficial cut-off date was 2nd of August with 70 points.
> 
> ...


I am in the same situation as you. 65 pointer - 261313 - 8th of April.

I had the same calculation for this round and it turns out the 65 pointers weren't invited. They invited less 70 pointers than last round. Seems they deliberately excluded 65 pointers to give room to non pro-rata codes.


----------



## anjisa (Aug 6, 2017)

mstennie said:


> I am in the same situation as you. 65 pointer - 261313 - 8th of April.
> 
> I had the same calculation for this round and it turns out the 65 pointers weren't invited. They invited less 70 pointers than last round. Seems they deliberately excluded 65 pointers to give room to non pro-rata codes.



I believe they are trying to clear off 70 pointers as it takes months to build up 70+ applicants to run a decent stretch(2-3 rounds) of invitation rounds.
Number of 70+ pointers applying each month is around 170 based on invitation numbers on previous rounds. Hence there will not be adequate 70+ pointers after the current round until a sizeable number builds up to allow for 2-3 rounds of 70+ invitation to occur. (This will require 3-4 months, so you will see the next 70+ invitation round in November/December)
Till that period, there will be 5-6 rounds of +65 points to clear off the applications past 26/03/17.
It is unlikely for 60+ invitations to happen as this will create backlog in higher points.


----------



## peppi (Apr 27, 2017)

Anyone else got an invite...Im on 60 points applied in May, 263312


----------



## cynix008 (Jan 25, 2017)

anjisa said:


> mstennie said:
> 
> 
> > I am in the same situation as you. 65 pointer - 261313 - 8th of April.
> ...


Do we know how many 2613 invitation being sent in 9th August round ?

Untill we know the exact figure it's hard to predict how many 70 and 75 candidates are added on weekly basis and whether or not 65 pointers will be invited in next rounds.


----------



## Vini875 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi All,

I had a question for my friend who updated his EOI yesterday with 65 points (updated 10 points with English), and also applied for NSW State Sponsorship. I assume that both 189 and 190 should be checked in same EOI, and no separate EOI is required, is this right??

And also for his case under code 261313 with 65 for 189 and 70 points for NSW state sponsorship (190), he may have to wait for 3-4 months more for an invite??


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

Guyz. I Just got some news regarding july 12 th round from my friends

Applicant with 70 points in 2613 occupation with doe on may 4 th 2017 invited on july 12 th it seems.

Another applicant with 70 points in 2613 occupation with doe on jun15th 2017 invited on july 12 th.

I have double checked on this for confirmation and its true.

This means in july 12 th round they invited all the applicants with 70+ they could irrespective of DOE.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## sbhadya (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Folks,

I Applied for EOI today with 65 points under ANZSCO code 233512 (Occupation: Mechanical Engineer).
With the current trend of releasing invitations, any idea for how many rounds should I wait to get the invitation? 
Currently I have 10 points for English. Is it better to take PTE-A test again and update to 20 points 
, so that my score will get increased to 75?


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

Kranthi716 said:


> Guyz. I Just got some news regarding july 12 th round from my friends
> 
> Applicant with 70 points in 2613 occupation with doe on may 4 th 2017 invited on july 12 th it seems.
> 
> ...


Absolutely wrong, I was invited on July 26th. 70 points and June 12 EOI.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## myauspr (Jul 15, 2017)

Dear Experts,

Finally, we have received the invitation on August 9th, 2017 for 70 points Developer Programmer (65 points + 5 points from the partner (Software Engineer). DOE is on 14th July 2017. I have below queries and need your inputs and prompt responses to apply for Visa and submit all the required documents:

1> What are the different means of paying the Visa fee which is approximately equal to 6500 AUD?
2> Can I pay the visa fee in splits i.,e primary, partner, and kid?
3> Is PCC mandatory if the primary applicant has stayed in a country for less than 10 months?
4> Is PCC mandatory if you partner has stayed in a country for more than one year?
5> What mandatory documents the primary has to submit?
6> What mandatory documents the partner has to submit?
7> What is the expected time to get the GRANT if all the mandatory documents are provided?
8> Where is the medical test location in Calicut, Kerala, India? 


Please share your ideas to the above queries. Thanks and appreciated.


Thanks,
myauspr


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

I have applied my EOI on 8/8/2017 with 65 points in electronic engineering. 
Any idea when should i expect the invite? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dvulpio1 (Jul 2, 2017)

Hello everyone. I went through all the threads and I'd like to know whether 65 pointers will get a chance or not...my occupation is 2339. Will the cut-off point remain at 70? Tbh, I don't think DIBP is clearing backlog of 70 pointers, as many got invited regardless of DOE.
Can anyone please shed some light? Thank you


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

Please correct me if I am wrong.
I think the main reason why non pro rata 60 pointers and 65 pointers are not being invited is beacuse they only send 1000 invitations per round. As 85% of the invitations will be sent to pro ratas since all these pro rata haven't reach their ceilings as it is the begining of the new financial. So every round the number of invitations that goes to NPR is about 150 only so far.

So if they begin to increase the number of invitation to say, 2000 per round, which means more than 1000 invitations will be given to NPR. For which I think 60 pointers will start to be invited within 2 rounds according to the trend. I don't think there is a dramatical increase in the number of 65+ NPR pointers. 

What do you think? How many 65+ NPR pointers are there every month according to the past data roughly? Do you think it will be enough to clean the 65 NPR pointers if NPR is given 2000 invitations now?


----------



## gaps.jaini (Mar 20, 2017)

Is there a separate thread for people who have lodged their visa this year please?


----------



## Biana (Jul 28, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Has anyone got invited for Registered nurse?? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Still waiting for invitation 
Applied 26 June EOI with 60 points 189 and 65 points 190


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

gaps.jaini said:


> Is there a separate thread for people who have lodged their visa this year please?


so you received invitation with 65 points?


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

*Overhaul AU's Visa changes*

Dear experts,

May I know how likely to have impacts on our 189, 190 and 489 visas by this next year?

"Immigration-set-to-fall-sharply-under-federal-government-457-visa-crackdown-report"

"Visa-overhaul-to-slam-door-on-55000-skilled-migrants"

I am very much worried of this.


----------



## tkohulan (Aug 10, 2017)

As per "ischa's unofficial-skill-select-results-9th-august-skill-select-round-189-visa thread" article, it looks like immigration office planning to invite only 70 points. 

This can leads to a situation where basic requirement will be 70 points to get an invitation.

Please correct me if I am wrong.

Thanks.


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

tkohulan said:


> As per "ischa's unofficial-skill-select-results-9th-august-skill-select-round-189-visa thread" article, it looks like immigration office planning to invite only 70 points.
> 
> This can leads to a situation where basic requirement will be 70 points to get an invitation.
> 
> ...


I disagree. The total number of invitation this year remains the same so there is no way they can invite 70+ pointers only. The main reason why only 70 pointers getting invited is because they only invite 1000 applicants only per round so far. (How many applicants they invite per sound will affect NPR only tho). The number of invitations per round will increase at some point (don't know when) and by then NPR 65 and 60 pointers will get invited.


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

RobbieWill said:


> I disagree. The total number of invitation this year remain the same so there is no way that they can invite 70+ pointers only. The main reason why only 70 pointers getting invited is because they only invite 1000 applicants only per round so far. (How many applicants they invite per sound will affect NPR only tho). The number of invitations per round will increase at some point (don't know when) and by then NPR 65 and 60 pointers will get invited.


Is there any official sources indicating total number of invitations for this year (2017-2018) remains the same as last year?

It might get halved as half of it is allocated to NZ citizens.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wingmaker said:


> Is there any official sources indicating total number of invitations for this year (2017-2018) remains the same as last year?
> 
> It might get halved as half of it is allocated to NZ citizens.


Here you go

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning

The 186 is divided into 2 streams
Points tested and NZ stream
I have not read anywhere of the ratio being fixed
I think it is open ended and will depend on how many actually apply under the stream

Cheers


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

Wingmaker said:


> Is there any official sources indicating total number of invitations for this year (2017-2018) remains the same as last year?
> 
> It might get halved as half of it is allocated to NZ citizens.


Yeah it might be. But I reckon that it is not the case. Just think about the fact that the ceiling of pro ratas is raised, which means the max number of invitations for pro ratas increases too. So there will very few left for NPR if so, which I personally don't think will happen.


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning
> 
> ...


Do you mean 189? I haven't read that invitations of 189 will be allocated to NZ citizens. Do you have links or something? Thanks.


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

cynix008 said:


> anjisa said:
> 
> 
> > mstennie said:
> ...


 It's very hard to predict now. Now the problem is there is no trend . It looks like DIPB is clearing backlogs in their own manner. There can be two reasons for 65 pointers for 2613 not getting invite.
1. Lower number of invites this round.
2. Or Higher number of 70+ this round.

We could see only 40 days of 70+ moved this round compared to 60 days last round.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RobbieWill said:


> Do you mean 189? I haven't read that invitations of 189 will be allocated to NZ citizens. Do you have links or something? Thanks.


Here you go

https://www.border.gov.au/Visasupport/Pages/an-additional-pathway.aspx


On 19 February 2016, to acknowledge the special bilateral relationship between Australia and New Zealand, the Australian Government announced an additional pathway to Australian permanent residence, for many New Zealand citizens who have been living in Australia for at least five years and shown a commitment and continuous contribution to Australia.

On 1 July 2017, this additional pathway became a new stream within the Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa. The pathway is for New Zealand Special Category (subclass 444) visa (SCV) holders who were usually resident in Australia on or before 19 February 2016 and who, at the time of lodging an application, have resided in Australia for at least five years. 

Cheers


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Visasupport/Pages/an-additional-pathway.aspx
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. I wonder whether the number 43990 for 189 includes NZ citizens or not tho.


----------



## sanjayagupta (May 29, 2017)

Manu Thakur said:


> No invite still :Cry
> 
> Points : 65
> Occupation Code : 261313
> EOI Lodged : 10 March 2017


Next round could be yours


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

sanjayagupta said:


> Next round could be yours


If you dont get it in next 2 rounds, then i would assume dibp unofficially moved away from 65 points to 70 points for 2613 category

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RobbieWill said:


> Thanks mate. I wonder whether the number 43990 for 189 includes NZ citizens or not tho.


Looking at the wordings, my bet would be on that the 43,990 includes the NZ stream

They are expecting 40,000 NZers to use it over the next 2 years

Thats why i think they are holding back 20,000 invites from the 43,990 and releasing 2,000 only in points tested stream per month to reach 24,000 at the end of the year

Lets wait and see
How it unfolds over the months

Cheers


----------



## ghia_s (Aug 10, 2017)

*221111 Accountant (General)*

Hello Everyone!
I'm new to this forum and I've already read some helpful discussions!
I submitted the EOI on July 29 for my occupation - 221111 Accountant (General). I only have 65 points. Any idea when I can get an invitation?
Thanks!


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Looking at the wordings, my bet would be on that the 43,990 includes the NZ stream
> 
> They are expecting 40,000 NZers to use it over the next 2 years
> 
> ...


Fair enough. May I ask from where you heard or read that they are expecting 40,000 NZ citizens to use it over the next 2 yrs?

If they reduce the number of invitation for point-tested applicants to say 24000 and increase the ceiling of pro rata making the max invitations for pro rata increase in the meanwhile then that will be a nightmare for NPR


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> RobbieWill said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean 189? I haven't read that invitations of 189 will be allocated to NZ citizens. Do you have links or something? Thanks.
> ...


 This one is hugely disappointing. Then quota also will decrease by almost half. Is that a reason for this 1000 monthly limit?


----------



## gaps.jaini (Mar 20, 2017)

Ranmeet said:


> so you received invitation with 65 points?


No, I had 70.


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

newbienz said:


> What's the harm in filing a 190 ?
> You don't pay anything
> If you get it before 189, take a decision at that point whether to accept it or not
> 
> ...


I think there is a small harm that if you get an invite from a state and you do not accept it within 14 days, that state won't give you invite again for at least 6 months. So you are sort of black listed for 6 months..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ksachin said:


> I think there is a small harm that if you get an invite from a state and you do not accept it within 14 days, that state won't give you invite again for at least 6 months. So you are sort of black listed for 6 months..


For NSW, they won't invite you for that EOI again. But that doesn't mean you can't submit another EOI and apply again.


----------



## mefareed (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi Dears

Does anyone has any hints or analysis that indicates they WILL increase invitations per round? 
Is it possible they dont increase invitations per round..

Coz thats the only factor which dictates 65 Proratas and 60/65 NPR should keep hope

I have 65 points 26313 - DOE 25th June - and I lose 5 age points on 17th Feb. Do you think I will get an invite till Feb 1st round.?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

mefareed said:


> Hi Dears
> 
> Does anyone has any hints or analysis that indicates they WILL increase invitations per round?
> Is it possible they dont increase invitations per round..
> ...


Hopefully you will get it before your BD as your advance BD gift


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

What are the different ways to get 5 more points after you reach 65 threshold to secure a 189 invite.

My points are:
Age: 30
English Language Ability: 10
Educational: 15
Experience 10
TOTAL: 65


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Kamalbhai said:


> What are the different ways to get 5 more points after you reach 65 threshold to secure a 189 invite.
> 
> My points are:
> Age: 30
> ...


1. Get Partner Points - 5 points additional
2. Increase your English Language Score - 10 points additional
3. Give NAATI exam - 5 points additional


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

mefareed said:


> Hi Dears
> 
> Does anyone has any hints or analysis that indicates they WILL increase invitations per round?
> Is it possible they dont increase invitations per round..
> ...


Whether they will increase the invitation quota each round or not won't affect pro rata I think. Because even if they increase, that will go to non pro rata. Invitations for pro rata have reached their max per round I think.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning
> 
> ...


Both belong to different 'streams' under the same 189.

NZ stream is not point based and will therefore be available for whoeever is eligible. The basic assumption for a system like that is that it will be a first come first serve. Therefore, they will be setting a cap for that.

And,thus, from what I have read from elsewhere, they have divided the entire quota of 189 into two. 

By the looks of it, the 1000 invite rounds indicate more of the same.


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> 1. Get Partner Points - 5 points additional
> 2. Increase your English Language Score - 10 points additional
> 3. Give NAATI exam - 5 points additional


Dear BulletAK,

Thanks for your quick reply.

Can you please shed some light on how to get Partner Points???

I am looking at the DIBP site and found following Qualification points breakdown:

A Doctorate degree from an Australian educational institution or a Doctorate from another educational institution that is of a recognised standard.
20 - *I DON'T HAVE IT*

A Bachelor degree from an Australian educational institution or a Bachelor qualification, from another educational institution that is of a recognised standard.
15 - *I ALREADY CLAIM THESE POINTS*

A diploma or trade qualification completed in Australia
10 - *I DON'T HAVE I*T

An award or qualification recognised by the relevant assessing authority for your nominated skilled occupation.	
10 - *How i can secure this points. This will increase my points to 75*


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

RobbieWill said:


> Whether they will increase the invitation quota each round or not won't affect pro rata I think. Because even if they increase, that will go to non pro rata. Invitations for pro rata have reached their max per round I think.



Non-Pro rata's have newer 70 point EOIs in the queue than the pro rata codes due to the entire holdback which happened in the June- July. 

In the last round, the non-pro rata codes have not been cleared even for 70 point EOIs because of this. And some pro -ratas did not get filled up because of this effect going the other way, and led to many 489 invites going out.


----------



## anjisa (Aug 6, 2017)

mefareed said:


> Hi Dears
> 
> Does anyone has any hints or analysis that indicates they WILL increase invitations per round?
> Is it possible they dont increase invitations per round..
> ...


You will get it in the next rounds
Best case - Oct 26th round
Worst case - Nov 26th Round


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Kamalbhai said:


> Dear BulletAK,
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> ...



If you have the 15/20, I do not think there is any logic in claiming the 10/20 which is lower than that.

The different sections you gave is under the same heading and therefore the same 20 points.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Kamalbhai said:


> Dear BulletAK,
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> ...



You can get partner points by being married to someone who has an occupation on the MLTSSL list, and is skill assessed already.


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> Both belong to different 'streams' under the same 189.
> 
> NZ stream is not point based and will therefore be available for whoeever is eligible. The basic assumption for a system like that is that it will be a first come first serve. Therefore, they will be setting a cap for that.
> 
> ...


So, if it works this way, the invitations for non pro rata will be 43990-20000-19384 =4606. That means a registered nurse might not get invited with 65 points while Electronics Engineer with the same points can, which will be very irrational.


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> Non-Pro rata's have newer 70 point EOIs in the queue than the pro rata codes due to the entire holdback which happened in the June- July.
> 
> In the last round, the non-pro rata codes have not been cleared even for 70 point EOIs because of this. And some pro -ratas did not get filled up because of this effect going the other way, and led to many 489 invites going out.


I think the reason why the non-pro rata codes have not been cleared even for 70 point EOIs is because too few inviations were allocated to them (less than 200 if I am not mistaken). They send 10%*ceilings of pro rata codes invitations to pro ratas on July this year, which was more than 1900.


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> If you have the 15/20, I do not think there is any logic in claiming the 10/20 which is lower than that.
> 
> The different sections you gave is under the same heading and therefore the same 20 points.


Dear Ngenhit,

I didn't get your point.

I cannot claim Bachelor degree 15 points + An award or qualification recognised by the relevant assessing authority for your nominated skilled occupation 10 points to make altogether 25 points for qualification. Or if the maximum points are 20 than instead of 25 they give me only 20 points.


----------



## minh_phan (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi guys, can you help to estimate when I can get the invitation for:

Electronic Engineers 23341
70 points
EOI lodged yesterday

Moreover, when I lodged EOI, I declared that I had 1 year of experience (overseas) related to the occupation. The issue is that I didn't get any assessment for this work since I didn't claim points for this work experience. Is this an issue?

Thanks guys


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

minh_phan said:


> Hi guys, can you help to estimate when I can get the invitation for:
> 
> Electronic Engineers 23341
> 70 points
> ...


I think you will be invited next round...
You will not get points from it so that will not affect your application I think. Mark it as irrelevant on EOI if you still worry.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2017)

DO NATI cetificate to get additional 5 points as a translator.
once you pass this exam, you can claim additional 5 points.


Kamalbhai said:


> What are the different ways to get 5 more points after you reach 65 threshold to secure a 189 invite.
> 
> My points are:
> Age: 30
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2017)

it is big issue as you already claimed that you have one year work experience and didn't even get assessed. better update eoi with correct details, otherwise your application might be rejected. 
any mistakes can be corrected before getting invitation.



RobbieWill said:


> I think you will be invited next round...
> You will not get points from it so that will not affect your application I think. Mark it as irrelevant on EOI if you still worry.


----------



## mefareed (Aug 10, 2017)

RobbieWill said:


> Whether they will increase the invitation quota each round or not won't affect pro rata I think. Because even if they increase, that will go to non pro rata. Invitations for pro rata have reached their max per round I think.



assume they increase invites 2000 per round.. so the entire additional 1000 go to Non Pro rata? 
Is this what you mean?


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

Biana said:


> Still waiting for invitation
> 
> Applied 26 June EOI with 60 points 189 and 65 points 190




I'm 60 with DOE 22/6.
Not RN but still non pro-rata. 
Let me know if you got invited, pls. 
Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

I have submitted an EOI with effective date of 08/04/17 against skilled independent visa (subclass 189), ANZSCO - 233513 Plant Engineer. I have claimed 15 points of skilled employment experience of o6 years& 07 months against Sr.no 4 in the following table;
Sr.no	Position Held	Dates	Duration	Evidences
1	Teaching Assistant 27/07/2009 to 27/10/2009	03 months	Letter of joining available 
2	Teaching Assistant 27/10/2009 to 29/12/2009	03 months	No evidence available
3	Trainee Engineer	29/12/2009 to 28/12/2010	01 Year	Training certificate available
4	Maintenance Engineer	10/01/2011 till date	06 Years & 07 months	Job experience letter available 

Your expert opinion is requested on following queries; 
1.	Can I claim an extra 05 points based on my employment experience against Sr.no 1, 2 &3; which would makes my employment experience to a total of 08 years? 
2.	If I make changes to the already claimed points in EOI, Would the effective date of submission be changed or will it remain the same?


----------



## bkrk (Aug 3, 2017)

*Can I update EOI to increase points?*

Hi, I am new to forum. Submitted my EOI in April with 65 points. Have not got invitation yet. 

Visa Type: Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189)
Skilled Category: Developer Programmer - 261312
My total points are: 65

My query is: 
Is it OK to update it if I increase my points to 70 (considering to take PTE again to get 5 more points as it is taking ages to get invitation with 65 points). Will my ranking remain same even after updating it and will I get preference over 65 points apps even after updating it?

Thanks


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

bkrk said:


> Hi, I am new to forum. Submitted my EOI in April with 65 points. Have not got invitation yet.
> 
> Visa Type: Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189)
> Skilled Category: Developer Programmer - 261312
> ...


You can. If you have 70 points you can get invited in the next round. PTE 79+ in all is a bit tough. Requires a lot of practice. And misses by 1 or 2 marks just shatters your hope for 79+ in all.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

*Waiting period for 65 pointers*

2613*/ 65 points/ EOI - 10.03.17

Saw ISACHs update. No invites for 65 pointers until the limit of 1000 invites is increased. How much sense does it make?

Can I expect my invite on 23rd Aug round?Had missed by 2 days in April when the ceiling got exhausted.


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

mefareed said:


> assume they increase invites 2000 per round.. so the entire additional 1000 go to Non Pro rata?
> Is this what you mean?


Yes I think so. According to July rounds, around 85% of the invitations goes to pro rata, which was around 5%*ceiling per round. If they still increase the number allocated to pro rata, that will make pro rata occupations reach their ceilings way too quickly.


----------



## anjisa (Aug 6, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> 2613*/ 65 points/ EOI - 10.03.17
> 
> Saw ISACHs update. No invites for 65 pointers until the limit of 1000 invites is increased. How much sense does it make?
> 
> Can I expect my invite on 23rd Aug round?Had missed by 2 days in April when the ceiling got exhausted.


I think there is a 50:50 chance for 65 pointers to be invited. 
9th August cutoff being 7 days shorter makes it hard to predict....however I believe there is more chance towards 65 point cutoff on 26th August round.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

anjisa said:


> I think there is a 50:50 chance for 65 pointers to be invited.
> 9th August cutoff being 7 days shorter makes it hard to predict....however I believe there is more chance towards 65 point cutoff on 26th August round.



From calculations even if there are 200 Software Engineer Invites. The pending ones from 3rd Aug till 22nd Aug would not be more than 100. (In the last round there was a 40-day jump for 70+ point holders). So even If 100 applications are invited it would lead to 65 point invites. 

Just this statement worries me that no further invites for 65 point holders until 1000 linit is increased.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Trying to submit My Health Declarations for past couple of days. Says it's unavailable. Anyone have any idea when will the service resume??

Also, I received the invite on 9th Aug. A bit confused now as to how to proceed. Spare the health tests, and wife's Indian PCC (applied already), I have all other documents ready with me. 

Should I just apply and pay the fees and start uploading whatever documents I have, or should I wait for wife's PCC and our health tests before proceeding further. 

I just want to submit as complete an application as I can. Does that make sense?


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Guys, have you tried to change or retrieve your EOI login password? I have been trying to change my EOI 189 password as well as retrieve my EOI (190) password for around two months, but I face this error: 
An unexpected error has occurred at 10/08/2017 9:34:39 PM. Most outages are resolved within a short period of time, please try SkillSelect again at a later time.

I have sent emails to DIBP many times, but they are not responding,


----------



## divyeshpatel (Feb 7, 2017)

Any Engineering Technologist with EOI date of effect 7th August and 70 points got the invitation?


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi all,

The discussion of how the new 189-NZ stream will impact the existing quota has been around for sometime. I have come across a few discoveries that I would like to share. Hopefully, they can help shed some light on it. Yet, I am very green to the whole visa application process. Please do correct me if I get it wrong.

I have a feeling (or perhaps I hope:fingerscrossed that Kiwis wont take up any quota after all because of an international agreement between the Australian and New Zealand governments. That agreement is called the Trans-Tasman Travel Arrangement. My guess is based on two sources from the immigration department related to this Agreement.

The first source is the report titled, "Australia's Migration Trends 2011-12". Page 21 of the report states very specifically, _"Under the 1973 Trans-Tasman Travel Arrangement, *New Zealand citizens* can enter and leave Australia freely and live in Australia indefinitely. This means they are *not counted* under the Migration Program *even if* they have applied for and *been granted a Skill Stream or Family Stream visa*. In 2011–12, 3093 New Zealand citizens were granted a permanent visa through this process and a further 44 304 permanent settlers under the Trans-Tasman agreement."_​
The second source is another report published by the immigration department, titled "2015–16 Migration Programme Report". Page 7 states, _"... the top 10 citizenship countries of migrants, excluding New Zealand citizens (as New Zealand citizens are not counted as a part of the migration programme)..."_​
Before drawing any implication or conclusion from the reports, lets remind ourselves that not all visa types fall under the Migration Programme. Asylum seekers and refugees fall outside the Migration Programme but under the Humanitarian Programme. And that is why even the quota for them gets increased this year but still has no impact on most of us. At the same time, all of 189, 190, 457, 188 and many more visa types fall under the Migration Programme.

Now, coming back to the passages of these two reports, by reading them, it seems two things are somewhat certain:
- Kiwis have always needed to apply for a visa to become a permanent resident regardless whether or not they can freely enter into or work in Oz.​- Between the financial years of 2011-12 and 2015-16, Kiwis did not take up any quota no matter what types of PR visas they got, be it 189 or 457 or what not.​
So, now, if the Trans-Tasman Travel Arrangement continues in force today (which i think it still does:fingerscrossed, can we safely assume that the new 189-NZ stream does not have much impact on us? 

= = = = =
References:
Australia's Migration Trends 2011-12
https://www.border.gov.au/ReportsandPublications/Documents/statistics/australian-migration-trends-2011-12.pdf
2015–16 Migration Programme Report
https://www.border.gov.au/ReportsandPublications/Documents/statistics/2015-16-migration-programme-report.pdf
Humanitarian Programme
https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

magnet_larry said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The discussion of how the new 189-NZ stream will impact the existing quota has been around for sometime. I have come across a few discoveries that I would like to share. Hopefully, they can help shed some light on it. Yet, I am very green to the whole visa application process. Please do correct me if I get it wrong.
> 
> ...


Good analysis, however, we have to wait for several rounds to give any implications. 

Anyway, let assume they will use up from the total 40000 allocated quota for 189, and their population is around 20000, which leaves only half of the total quota for pointed stream applicants, which might be the reason why DIBP decrease the monthly invitations to 2000, but if you look at the July round, there were 10 percent invitations for pro-rata occupations, which means the pro-rata quota will be used after 10 months which is close to previous year. 

So everything looks normal except for NPR, the question is can we assume that most of Kiwis could be categorized in non pro-rata occupations?


----------



## chiragchaplot (Jul 19, 2017)

I got my invite on 9 August 2017. I paid the fees and have uploaded all documents. I have a few questions. I was a student in Australia. After my graduation in August 2014, I left Australia for Bahrain in November 2014. Before moving I had procured the following 
1. Australia National Police Check
2. Indian Police Clearance Certificate

I have 3 questions. On uploading mu documents online I uploaded Form 80 without signature and uploaded my Bahrain employee reference letter under category of "Evidence of Work Experience - Australia"
1. Anyway to update the form 80?
2. How to delete the employee reference letter from the wrong category?
3. By when can I expect a CO to contact me?

ANZSCO Code:261312
Aus PCC: 14/03/2014
PTE: 20 points
ACS Skills assessment: Feb 2016
ITA 189: 9/08/2017 (70 Points)
India PCC: 09/03/2014
Lodge: In Progress


----------



## chiragchaplot (Jul 19, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Trying to submit My Health Declarations for past couple of days. Says it's unavailable. Anyone have any idea when will the service resume??
> 
> Also, I received the invite on 9th Aug. A bit confused now as to how to proceed. Spare the health tests, and wife's Indian PCC (applied already), I have all other documents ready with me.
> 
> ...


I paid the fees and uploaded most documents except the health one


----------



## da_sa_12 (Aug 9, 2017)

Yes! 70 pointer with DOE 02 August 2017 were invited for 09 August round. If you increase your points to 70 in next few days, there are high chances you will get invited in 23 Aug round.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chiragchaplot said:


> I got my invite on 9 August 2017. I paid the fees and have uploaded all documents. I have a few questions. I was a student in Australia. After my graduation in August 2014, I left Australia for Bahrain in November 2014. Before moving I had procured the following
> 1. Australia National Police Check
> 2. Indian Police Clearance Certificate
> 
> ...


1. Upload the signed form 80 again. In the description mention signed form. You cannot withdraw any documents once uploaded. The CO will understand seeing the description why there are 2 same forms

2. Upload the reference letter in the correct category again. Same reasons as above

3. No fixed time for CO contact. Maybe tomorrow maybe never

Cheers


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

chiragchaplot said:


> I paid the fees and uploaded most documents except the health one


Thanks. Just wondering; if we pay the fees and upload all documents, and then get the health checks at a later stage (but before CO is assigned), will that affect the processing of our application in any way?


----------



## chiragchaplot (Jul 19, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Thanks. Just wondering; if we pay the fees and upload all documents, and then get the health checks at a later stage (but before CO is assigned), will that affect the processing of our application in any way?


How to get health checks? I mean what tests are to be done?


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

magnet_larry said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The discussion of how the new 189-NZ stream will impact the existing quota has been around for sometime. I have come across a few discoveries that I would like to share. Hopefully, they can help shed some light on it. Yet, I am very green to the whole visa application process. Please do correct me if I get it wrong.
> 
> ...


Yes TTTA still exists, and it will continue to exist given the relationship between Australia and New Zealand. But you are trying to predict human behavior, which is so unpredictable. Even if a Kiwi is living in Australia for decades and he knows that he can live and work there indefinitely, that doesn't mean he won't go for PR which could allow him to become Australian citizen in a year (could vary depending on residency conditions) which in turn allows him full rights, voting etc. If one decides to live in a place for a long time then why not go for citizenship, so that one can have his say in country policies and other matters?

May be because of NZ scheme DIBP is limiting it's quota to 1000/round, and they might do it for next couple of rounds too, and then depending on the NZ applications decide to increase the quota or choose to fix it at 1000 for the whole immigration year. For the safe side they might fix the quota at 1000 till December 2017 and monitor the trends. It's just a speculation, I could be wrong.


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> Good analysis, however, we have to wait for several rounds to give any implications.
> 
> Anyway, let assume they will use up from the total 40000 allocated quota for 189, and their population is around 20000, which leaves only half of the total quota for pointed stream applicants, which might be the reason why DIBP decrease the monthly invitations to 2000, but if you look at the July round, there were 10 percent invitations for pro-rata occupations, which means the pro-rata quota will be used after 10 months which is close to previous year.
> 
> So everything looks normal except for NPR, the question is can we assume that most of Kiwis could be categorized in non pro-rata occupations?


I agree with you. At this time only pro-rata occupations are seem to be safe.


----------



## emp0mat (Apr 21, 2017)

Hey guys,
I have a question regarding work history in my EOI.

As an applicant I have to provide my employment history for the last 10 years.

As I was on a Working Holiday in Australia for two years, I have worked in various Location across Australia (Perth, Melbourne, Bacchus Marsh, Byron Bay, Noosa, Rockhampton). 

As my Aussie bank account is closed I can't not accurately remember my employment dates for all those employers. For this reason I have entirely left out my Australia work history in my EOI. 

However, I have provided my employment details until the day I came back to my home Country (12/2015 - today)

What should I do?

1) Provide employment in Australia regardless of accuracy (risk of false information)
2) Type employment in Australia as following: 09/2013 - 09/2015 Working Holiday (risk of unsatisfactory Information)
3) Leave it as it is? (risk of misleading Information)

All help appreciated


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

emp0mat said:


> Hey guys,
> I have a question regarding work history in my EOI.
> 
> As an applicant I have to provide my employment history for the last 10 years.
> ...


Even if you have closed your bank accounts, the banks still maintain their records for several years
Have you tried contacting them ?
PAYE tax must have been deducted from your salary wherever you worked.
You can try and access those records

If no records are still available, in my opinion you should give the dates best to what you can remember 
It's not too long back period and maybe you will be able to recollect most of it accurately 

I would not recommend option 2 or 3
It's choosing the lesser evil and option 1 is the least evil

Cheers


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

1john1 said:


> Yes TTTA still exists, and it will continue to exist given the relationship between Australia and New Zealand. But you are trying to predict human behavior, which is so unpredictable. Even if a Kiwi is living in Australia for decades and he knows that he can live and work there indefinitely, that doesn't mean he won't go for PR which could allow him to become Australian citizen in a year (could vary depending on residency conditions) which in turn allows him full rights, voting etc. If one decides to live in a place for a long time then why not go for citizenship, so that one can have his say in country policies and other matters?
> 
> May be because of NZ scheme DIBP is limiting it's quota to 1000/round, and they might do it for next couple of rounds too, and then depending on the NZ applications decide to increase the quota or choose to fix it at 1000 for the whole immigration year. For the safe side they might fix the quota at 1000 till December 2017 and monitor the trends. It's just a speculation, I could be wrong.


Maybe I wasnt clear enough. I am not predicting how many Kiwis will or will not apply for 189-NZ. I am guessing that even they apply for 189-NZ or even 189-PT or 190 or any other types of PR visas today, and they successfully receive their PR visas, Kiwis will not be counted because of TTTA and thus will not consume any quota. And this seems to be what happened based on what DIBP says in their reports. 

Between 2011 and 2016, Kiwis applied for and got granted 189 visas and other PR visas, but they did not consume any quota because of TTTA. Again, DIBP says Kiwis did not get counted. DIBP treated them sort of like phantoms, if you will (no offence by the way).

Thus, I am thinking, perhaps there is no need for DIBP to reserve any quota for the new 189-NZ stream today because Kiwis are simply not counted. If this is the case, then, there may be other non-NZ related reasons as to why DIBP is putting a cap of 1,000 places for each invitation round. Of course, thats just my guess, or hope :fingerscrossed:.


----------



## mefareed (Aug 10, 2017)

Hey Guys... Here is some analysis on 261313.. pls feel free to agree / disagree / comment / built upon it.

Total Ceiling = 6200 - Issued 620 - Left to be issued = 5580 
This 5580 to be issued over next 10.5 months 

We see from previous rounds that almost 155 70 pointers enter the queue in a month - On the safe side lets say 200 70 pointers enter the queue in a month 
This means 200 X 10.5 = 2100 70 pointers will enter the queue and will be invited in the very next round....

This means still 5580 minus 2100 = 3480 65 pointers "WILL" get the invite in this year.

We know, the queue of 65 pointers is stuck at 9/8/17 
What I dont know is - Roughly how many 65 pointers enter the queue per month or per round (anyone has any basis to say this??? pls add)

So one answer is - "Yes 3480 65 pointers will get invite this year"
When will you get your invite? depends where are you in the queue of 3480. that depends on the question I wrote above "Roughly how many 65 pointers enter the queue per month or per round"
Once this bit is solved we can predict our ITA....
Anyone has any basis to analyse this part?


----------



## mefareed (Aug 10, 2017)

mefareed said:


> We know, the queue of 65 pointers is stuck at 9/8/17


Sorry Typo there.. read 9/3/17


----------



## thomas.pranoy (May 14, 2017)

Guys, what is the best way to pay visa fees to DIBP?

Also, is there a dedicated thread for those who got the invite on 9th August?

Any positive inputs will be appreciated. thnx in advance.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

da_sa_12 said:


> Yes! 70 pointer with DOE 02 August 2017 were invited for 09 August round. If you increase your points to 70 in next few days, there are high chances you will get invited in 23 Aug round.


my points increase to 70 on 19th this month. after i complete 3 years on job.
what are my chanves for 23 aug 

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> Good analysis, however, we have to wait for several rounds to give any implications.
> 
> Anyway, let assume they will use up from the total 40000 allocated quota for 189, and their population is around 20000, which leaves only half of the total quota for pointed stream applicants, which might be the reason why DIBP decrease the monthly invitations to 2000, but if you look at the July round, there were 10 percent invitations for pro-rata occupations, which means the pro-rata quota will be used after 10 months which is close to previous year.
> 
> So everything looks normal except for NPR, the question is can we assume that most of Kiwis could be categorized in non pro-rata occupations?




About the main article quoted, the entry between Aus and NZ etc is a pre existing thing.
But the PR pathway for NZ citizens was provisioned this year.


And, they will not be under the 'point tested' pathway. But they are still under the 189. 

That would mean that:

The occupation quota of 189 will be shared between the "point tested" and the "NZ citizen pathway"
The point tested pathway is independent of the NZ PR pathway and both have separate queues. Though the quota is divided into some unknown ratio (Possibly half by the looks of it)


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

mefareed said:


> Hey Guys... Here is some analysis on 261313.. pls feel free to agree / disagree / comment / built upon it.
> 
> Total Ceiling = 6200 - Issued 620 - Left to be issued = 5580
> This 5580 to be issued over next 10.5 months
> ...


620 in july month and august 9 may be 310
Only 70 above get invited up to now.
Now calculate in july ok i accept because of back log there were 620 in july but you can see from june 24 to august 2 = 310( assume). 
So every month more then 70 pointers = 310x21=6500 plus


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

How to enter in immiaccount before invitation, i want to upload all documents including health?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

umashanker said:


> How to enter in immiaccount before invitation, i want to upload all documents including health?


You cannot upload documents before,paying the visa fees

At this stage You can only generate a HAP ID and complete the medicals

However, due to a glitch, even that is not possible till 19th August 

Cheers


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Can some one please explain me the difference between pro rata and non pro rata and how does it impacts invitation rounds .

I hv submited my Eoi in apr 2017 with 60 points updated on july 03 with 65 points just trying understand how long will need to wait till i get invitation i know people since March 2017 with 65 points are waiting as well which mean 4 months of backlog.

Should i expect invitation by oct 2017


----------



## asifbahrian (Jul 21, 2016)

mefareed said:


> Hey Guys... Here is some analysis on 261313.. pls feel free to agree / disagree / comment / built upon it.
> 
> Total Ceiling = 6200 - Issued 620 - Left to be issued = 5580
> This 5580 to be issued over next 10.5 months
> ...



My analysis says around 25 candidates with 65 points submit EOI each day only in 261313.
(based on last years data)

But we still are not sure about the actual impact of NZ stream and division of 189 quota with NZ stream.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

parth1310 said:


> Trying to submit My Health Declarations for past couple of days. Says it's unavailable. Anyone have any idea when will the service resume??
> 
> Also, I received the invite on 9th Aug. A bit confused now as to how to proceed. Spare the health tests, and wife's Indian PCC (applied already), I have all other documents ready with me.
> 
> ...


I am also not able to submit Health Declaration since yesterday. Even application is not getting saved. I filled details of 3 applicants 3 times


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> I am also not able to submit Health Declaration since yesterday. Even application is not getting saved. I filled details of 3 applicants 3 times


Wait till 19th Aug


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

newbienz said:


> You cannot upload documents before,paying the visa fees
> 
> At this stage You can only generate a HAP ID and complete the medicals
> 
> ...


Have they mentioned anywhere about 19th ? I can only see the message that few users are facing this issue and our technical team is working on it.


----------



## emp0mat (Apr 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Even if you have closed your bank accounts, the banks still maintain their records for several years
> Have you tried contacting them ?
> PAYE tax must have been deducted from your salary wherever you worked.
> You can try and access those records
> ...


Thanks newbienz,
I salute you for being such an active member and helper in here.

I actually found the bank accounts statements in my superannuation account which I have still access to via my old online banking account 

When I update my employment history, the DOE of my EOI won't change, right?

Cheer up guys, let's face it - we are all gonna make it one day to our destination of choice, everyone in here is working hard towards that goal. Keep in mind how far you have come and embrace the positive.


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

Can you guys help me with this doubt?

After 189 ITA, while applying for visa, which pages of passport needs to be attached?
- Some people have mentioned that, attach: Passport biographical pages(Previous & Current); pages with VISA stamps; check-in and check-out stampings do include that too.
- Some people say, attach: Passport biographical pages-first & last(Previous & Current passport)

Which one is correct? DIBP site does not talk about stamping pages to be attached.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

emp0mat said:


> Hey guys,
> I have a question regarding work history in my EOI.
> 
> As an applicant I have to provide my employment history for the last 10 years.
> ...


You have to give info irregardless of whether you can remember or not. Not giving will lead you to trouble since a simple check will bring all the data about your work history.

You try give info as best as you can.

Then use Update Us button to send your CO a message explaining you can't remember all the dates accurately and hence gave your best estimation. This should be fine. Lying and hiding is bad. Not knowing is not.

Edit: I see you already found the dates. Good luck to you !


----------



## animeshdada (May 1, 2017)

*EOI - 189 - DOE 27/02/2017 - Software Engineer 261313*

Submitted EOI on 27/02/2017 for skill independent visa 189 - Software Engineer 261313 ... Got 60 points ... Any idea how should be the wait time?


----------



## animeshdada (May 1, 2017)

*60 points ... Software Engineer 261313 - DOE 27/02/2017*

Got 60 points ... DOE of EOI for Software Engineer 261313 - 27/02/2017... Skill Independent 189 ... Any idea how long should be the wait time? I can understand the ceiling was reached in the middle.


----------



## wjd322wo (Aug 4, 2017)

*any 2334 electronics engineer with 65??*

Hi all,
I know some people already have asked the same thing earlier but it seems no one actually replied to those people.

As we all know, it seems no 65 pointers got invited from the last round. but according to the 26 July round report, I thought some 65 pointers with early DOE had some chance.

Do you guys think is there any chance for 65 pointers from upcoming round? 
I really need to get invite in this round or next one since my partner's visa will be expires in end of next month.

btw, here is mine:
2334 electronics engineer
DOE: 6 May
Point: 65


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

animeshdada said:


> Submitted EOI on 27/02/2017 for skill independent visa 189 - Software Engineer 261313 ... Got 60 points ... Any idea how should be the wait time?


 Sorry to say, with this current situation, chances of getting invited with 60 points are very less.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

animeshdada said:


> Got 60 points ... DOE of EOI for Software Engineer 261313 - 27/02/2017... Skill Independent 189 ... Any idea how long should be the wait time? I can understand the ceiling was reached in the middle.


No chance whatsoever under 189 with just 60 points
You have to bump up to 65 points atleast to stand a chance 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

wjd322wo said:


> Hi all,
> I know some people already have asked the same thing earlier but it seems no one actually replied to those people.
> 
> As we all know, it seems no 65 pointers got invited from the last round. but according to the 26 July round report, I thought some 65 pointers with early DOE had some chance.
> ...


The upcoming round may clear a lot of fog on what the department is thinking

Let's see the results and then discuss

Cheers


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

Ive already files my EOI as per 8/8/17 i just need to make sure that i have filled in the date of assessment from EA correctly in it. 
Should i write the date when i submitted for assessment or when the result came? 
Please assist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

osamapervez said:


> Ive already files my EOI as per 8/8/17 i just need to make sure that i have filled in the date of assessment from EA correctly in it.
> Should i write the date when i submitted for assessment or when the result came?
> Please assist
> 
> ...


You have to give the date given on the assessment letter

Cheers


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have to give the date given on the assessment letter
> 
> Cheers




Thanks for the quick answer. It means i filled in right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samizdat (Aug 11, 2017)

magnet_larry said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The discussion of how the new 189-NZ stream will impact the existing quota has been around for sometime. I have come across a few discoveries that I would like to share. Hopefully, they can help shed some light on it. Yet, I am very green to the whole visa application process. Please do correct me if I get it wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## kenith (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi Team,

Please help me on this.

I am primary applicant and I want to know if my wife has to appear for PTE. We also have a document provided by her University that her graduation was conducted in English?


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

kenith said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Please help me on this.
> 
> I am primary applicant and I want to know if my wife has to appear for PTE. We also have a document provided by her University that her graduation was conducted in English?


No need to appear in pte. Just upload her degree and transcript along with the document you have.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## bkrk (Aug 3, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> You can. If you have 70 points you can get invited in the next round. PTE 79+ in all is a bit tough. Requires a lot of practice. And misses by 1 or 2 marks just shatters your hope for 79+ in all.


Thank you, I can then at-least try to get 79 each instead of waiting for getting an invitation.

Previously I have got:
Listening: 83
Reading: 75
Speaking: 76
Writing: 77


----------



## bkrk (Aug 3, 2017)

kenith said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Please help me on this.
> 
> I am primary applicant and I want to know if my wife has to appear for PTE. We also have a document provided by her University that her graduation was conducted in English?


Are you claiming any points for her experience (if her designation is in skilled category list)? If no, she does not need to provide anything.


----------



## Biana (Jul 28, 2017)

mmtee said:


> I'm 60 with DOE 22/6.
> Not RN but still non pro-rata.
> Let me know if you got invited, pls.
> Cheers.
> ...


----------



## gaps.jaini (Mar 20, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Have they mentioned anywhere about 19th ? I can only see the message that few users are facing this issue and our technical team is working on it.


I didn't find any issue in generating HAP ID. I have scheduled my Medical appointment after that.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Samizdat said:


> magnet_larry said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


----------



## karthickbeta (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi All,

Does anyone know the invitation round dates of Sep ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karthickbeta said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know the invitation round dates of Sep ?
> 
> Cheers


They generally follow the same trend with which they started the year

This year they have started with th 2nd and 4th Wednesday so that is likely to be continued in September also

Cheers


----------



## karthickbeta (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks for the info mate


----------



## Samizdat (Aug 11, 2017)

Samizdat said:


> magnet_larry said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


----------



## Samizdat (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Samizdat said:
> 
> 
> > I don't agree with the reasoning
> ...


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Sorry, I think this is wishful thinking. The number 189 grants will include NZ 189s also. The problem is, that they are not controlling the number of invites for the NZ 189s - this explains the limit of 1000 invitations per round for the Skilled 189 - Let's limit these invitations until we get an idea of how many NZ 189 Applications are received. I don't have any figures but I don't expect a surge of applications and expect, and hope, an increase in the 1000 in September 2017. I also expect, but don't know, that DIBP may keep the 2 week uniform spacing between invites and that 6th and 20th of September with be the September invitation rounds leading to 3 invitation rounds for November 2017.

I would be good to get an accurate DOE for the main 70 point 1000 cut off and the individual DOE for the Pro Rata Occupations rather than having to trawl through many pages on this thread - I will start up a separate Topic and maybe others can update if any later invites for 9th August round

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

Samizdat said:


> magnet_larry said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

I gave my PTE recently and got a 20 points score. 
Have lodged my EOI for 189 with 70 points under 261313 (Software Engineer). Can I expect an invite in Aug 23 round?
Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Samizdat said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion, the figure 43990 we are talking about here is capping invitation limit instead of PR grants and NZ stream dont need invitation so they don't take up the places.
> ...


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

prateekjain1988 said:


> I recently gave my PTE and got a 20 points score. I have lodged my EOI for 189 with 70 points under 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Can I expect an invite in Aug 23 round?
> Thanks!


You surely can

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## mefareed (Aug 10, 2017)

prateekjain1988 said:


> I recently gave my PTE and got a 20 points score. I have lodged my EOI for 189 with 70 points under 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Can I expect an invite in Aug 23 round?
> Thanks!


Yes!


----------



## gaps.jaini (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi Guys, do I need to get all the documents attested by JP (in Australia) to upload in my Visa application?

Most of my documents were attested at the time of ACS and I can reuse them.
But other documents such as Indian Aadhar Card, Marriage Certificate, Australia Payslips, Indian Form 16s?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Samizdat said:
> 
> 
> > They can invite as many as they want as far as the parliament limit is concerned
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gaps.jaini said:


> Hi Guys, do I need to get all the documents attested by JP (in Australia) to upload in my Visa application?
> 
> Most of my documents were attested at the time of ACS and I can reuse them.
> But other documents such as Indian Aadhar Card, Marriage Certificate, Australia Payslips, Indian Form 16s?


No documents whatsover need to be attested as long as you are scanning the original in colour

Cheers


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Sorry, I think this is wishful thinking. The number 189 grants will include NZ 189s also. The problem is, that they are not controlling the number of invites for the NZ 189s - this explains the limit of 1000 invitations per round for the Skilled 189 - Let's limit these invitations until we get an idea of how many NZ 189 Applications are received. I don't have any figures but I don't expect a surge of applications and expect, and hope, an increase in the 1000 in September 2017. I also expect, but don't know, that DIBP may keep the 2 week uniform spacing between invites and that 6th and 20th of September with be the September invitation rounds leading to 3 invitation rounds for November 2017.
> 
> I would be good to get an accurate DOE for the main 70 point 1000 cut off and the individual DOE for the Pro Rata Occupations rather than having to trawl through many pages on this thread - I will start up a separate Topic and maybe others can update if any later invites for 9th August round
> 
> ...


That is certainly a concern. Yet, it seems that both the new 189-NZ stream and the 189-PT stream fall within the classification of the Migration Programme. Between 2011 and 2016, the Trans-Tasman Arrangement mandated DIBP to exclude Kiwis categorically from being counted in the Migration Programme (which included 189 and 190 etc). And when we look at the new 189-NZ stream today, should we consider what the effects of the Trans-Tasman Arrangement may have on the new 189-NZ stream?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

gaps.jaini said:


> Hi Guys, do I need to get all the documents attested by JP (in Australia) to upload in my Visa application?
> 
> Most of my documents were attested at the time of ACS and I can reuse them.
> But other documents such as Indian Aadhar Card, Marriage Certificate, Australia Payslips, Indian Form 16s?


Not needed to attest and you can use the same as used for ACS


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Biana said:


> mmtee said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 60 with DOE 22/6.
> ...


----------



## Samizdat (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Samizdat said:
> 
> 
> > They can invite as many as they want as far as the parliament limit is concerned
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Samizdat said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > Okay. There are about 6-70,000 NZ citizens who are eligible for 189 New Zealand stream. So let's assume they all lodge their applications this year. How can DIBP limit the number to 44k even if they send 0 invitations to points-tested stream? They are pretty much like those have received the inviations. They don't need invitations to lodge the applications.
> ...


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

magnet_larry said:


> That is certainly a concern. Yet, it seems that both the new 189-NZ stream and the 189-PT stream fall within the classification of the Migration Programme. Between 2011 and 2016, the Trans-Tasman Arrangement mandated DIBP to exclude Kiwis categorically from being counted in the Migration Programme (which included 189 and 190 etc). And when we look at the new 189-NZ stream today, should we consider what the effects of the Trans-Tasman Arrangement may have on the new 189-NZ stream?


Not sure where you get that from - The 1973 Trans-Tasman (Travel) arrangement is in relation to free movement between the two Countries and meant to allow Citizens to live and work in each other's Countries with minimal restrictions. It is an informal arrangement so how you can state it "Mandates" anything is a bit of a bold statement. As an informal arrangement there are no legal rights and obligations but related law, like Immigration Law, considers the Trans Tasman Travel Arrangements when amending law that relates to NZ Citizens in Australia. 

Yes the Kiwis migrating here on NZ passports were not counted as part of the Migration Program, they were considered to be on Temporary visas as technically the 444 visa is a temporary visa. 

What is your source to state that it "categorically" excluded previous 189/190 grantees from being counted in the Migration Program ? 

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Samizdat (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Samizdat said:
> 
> 
> > Applying does not require immediate grant
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2017)

prateekjain1988 said:


> I gave my PTE recently and got a 20 points score.
> 
> Have lodged my EOI for 189 with 70 points under 261313 (Software Engineer). Can I expect an invite in Aug 23 round?
> 
> Thanks!




Yes you should be able to get within next two rounds 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Biana said:


> Still waiting for invitation
> 
> Applied 26 June EOI with 60 points 189 and 65 points 190



Hi,

I have seen your post on forum as you have applied 60 points for 189 and 65 on 190. I have even applied for Registered Nurse on 60 points for 189 only. I don't know whether I should apply for 190 for NSW or now. I have heard there should be 2 years work restrictions on 190 and if we don't work or stay 2 years in NSW that might affect our PR after 5 years while renewing it. Have you got any idea about it?? 
Do you really think it's better to apply for 190 as I have seen my friends of same occupations had invited ( 189) prior to July on 60 points in their first round. 

Please advise me.

Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Samizdat said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. And actually that's why I think NZ stream has no bearing on the number of applicants for PT stream. PT stream has cap while NZ hasn't so number 43990 is the cap for 189, specific PT stream.
> ...


----------



## satishnet13 (Jul 26, 2017)

*Invitation process and cut offs*

"Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year."


Occupation Identification Description Points score
2334 Electronics Engineer	70

Does this mean that there should be a minimum of 70 points for the said occupation to get invited in the next round or it should be greater than 70 points?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

satishnet13 said:


> "Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year."
> 
> 
> Occupation Identification Description Points score
> ...



It is just saying that demand is outstripping supply - so rather than the 1000 annual ceiling being invited in the first 6 months and it closes off for the remaining 6 month period, we will drip feed the invites and make sure they last at least 9 months of the program year.

Electronics Engineer should get down to 65 and 60 point invitations but for the 1000 total cut off per round. The 1000 squeeze per month has the effect of making the other 73 Occupations pro rata s well as the official 8 pro rata occupations with Auditors and Accountants and, to a lesser effect ICT Business Analysts the only 3 occupations getting more adversely affected than all other occupations.

If it stays at 1000 per round and gets down to 65 point invites, there wont be that many of them and they will all go to Pro rata occupations who have much older 65 pointers in the system.

I really believe that Immigration are not intentionally trying to screw the non-pro rata occupations, it is an unintentional result of the restriction of the total invites per round compared to the number of pro rata invites per round - here is a comparison: 

*Invite Round 6th July 2016 *

449 total invites for 4 Pro Rata Occupations - 2400 available and only 2,202 invited

All non Pros invited up to 6th July 2016, at 60 points obviously - only four occupations restricted at 70 and 65 points

The % of total Pro rata invites to total available invites was 18.7%

*Invite Round 12th July 2017 *

966 total invites for 8 Pro Rata Occupations - 1000 available

All Occupations restricted to 70 points with 3 of the 8 pro ratas at 75 points

The % of total Pro rata invites to total available invites was 96.6% 

Some difference

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> It is just saying that demand is outstripping supply - so rather than the 1000 annual ceiling being invited in the first 6 months and it closes off for the remaining 6 month period, we will drip feed the invites and make sure they last at least 9 months of the program year.
> 
> Electronics Engineer should get down to 65 and 60 point invitations but for the 1000 total cut off per round. The 1000 squeeze per month has the effect of making the other 73 Occupations pro rata s well as the official 8 pro rata occupations with Auditors and Accountants and, to a lesser effect ICT Business Analysts the only 3 occupations getting more adversely affected than all other occupations.
> 
> ...


This makes sense, but one would think that the department is competent enough to re-adjust the ratio of invites between pro rata and non pro rata given the number of invites is limited to 1000 per round.


----------



## Buckley1 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi All. I submitted my EOI yesterday for the 189 as a Hearing Impaired Teacher. I only got 60 points so based on reading the thread could be waiting a little while for an invitation. Would it be worth me booking an English Language Test to bump up my points? I could take one August 19th.
Many thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Buckley1 said:


> Hi All. I submitted my EOI yesterday for the 189 as a Hearing Impaired Teacher. I only got 60 points so based on reading the thread could be waiting a little while for an invitation. Would it be worth me booking an English Language Test to bump up my points? I could take one August 19th.
> Many thanks


Yes. Very much so. 60 pointers might have to wait 2-3 months even.

I will suggest taking PTE test as this one is easy to register and you get results quick. But most importantly, native speakers does here better than IELTS.

This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

Sub# said:


> Can you guys help me with this doubt?
> 
> After 189 ITA, while applying for visa, which pages of passport needs to be attached?
> - Some people have mentioned that, attach: Passport biographical pages(Previous & Current); pages with VISA stamps; check-in and check-out stampings do include that too.
> ...


Can anybody help with this query?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sub# said:


> Can you guys help me with this doubt?
> 
> After 189 ITA, while applying for visa, which pages of passport needs to be attached?
> - Some people have mentioned that, attach: Passport biographical pages(Previous & Current); pages with VISA stamps; check-in and check-out stampings do include that too.
> ...


I have attached the Pages which has my photo and the one which gives my address
I have also given the 1st page which shows the issuing authority

I have given my Permanent residence sticker of other countries, but that may not be applicable for you

I gave my previous and current passport as above

I did not attach the entry and exit stamp pages as there were just too many
In your case if they are few, you may attach them. No harm

Cheers


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I have attached the Pages which has my photo and the one which gives my address
> I have also given the 1st page which shows the issuing authority
> 
> I have given my Permanent residence sticker of other countries, but that may not be applicable for you
> ...


Thanks.
I also have Permanent residence/visa stickers from UK, NL & I thought that those pages are not needed as per DIBP site...


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

*My Health Declarations*

Someone asked official confirmation yesterday on below. So sharing
--------------------------------------------------------

Unplanned System Issue – My Health Declarations Form

Some clients are receiving an error message that 'this service is temporarily unavailable' when attempting to submit the My Health Declarations form. This is a known technical issue, which is scheduled to be fixed on 19 August 2017.

------------------------------------------------


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sub# said:


> Thanks.
> I also have Permanent residence/visa stickers from UK, NL & I thought that those pages are not needed as per DIBP site...


As there is a question on whether I hold any other permanent residency, which I answered in the affirmative in Form 80 I felt I should attach it

Cheers


----------



## myauspr (Jul 15, 2017)

Dear Experts,

Finally, we have received the invitation on August 9th, 2017 for 70 points Developer Programmer (65 points + 5 points from the partner (Software Engineer). DOE is on 14th July 2017. I have below queries and need your inputs and prompt responses to apply for Visa and submit all the required documents:

1> What are the different means of paying the Visa fee which is approximately equal to 6500 AUD?
2> Can I pay the visa fee in splits i.,e primary, partner, and kid?
3> Is PCC mandatory if the primary applicant has stayed in a country for less than 10 months?
4> Is PCC mandatory if you partner has stayed in a country for more than one year?
5> What mandatory documents the primary has to submit?
6> What mandatory documents the partner has to submit?
7> What is the expected time to get the GRANT if all the mandatory documents are provided?
8> Where is the medical test location in Calicut, Kerala, India? 


Please share your ideas to the above queries. Thanks and appreciated.


Thanks,
myauspr


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Your work experience after September 2009 meNs , i will get 8 years experience from august 31 or October 1 2017?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

myauspr said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Finally, we have received the invitation on August 9th, 2017 for 70 points Developer Programmer (65 points + 5 points from the partner (Software Engineer). DOE is on 14th July 2017. I have below queries and need your inputs and prompt responses to apply for Visa and submit all the required documents:
> 
> ...


1.
Acceptable payment methods are:
MasterCard
VISA
American Express
Diners Club
JCB
pre-paid credit cards
BPAY
PayPal

2. No. It has to be in one shot

3. Not required. If CO still needs it, he will ask for the same

4. Yes

5. See the documents checklist for same

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist#

6. See link below


https://www.border.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/documents-for-your-partner.aspx

7. Currently 8-11 months. Can be shorter if your case is simple and th CO is satisfied with all your claims And your evidence is strong and complete 

8. Nearest would be KIMS in Trivandrum 

Cheers


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for August 2017 &lt;==*

Hi experts, 

I need a small advice from your side.

I had applied for Registered Nurse on 60 points for 189 only. I don't know whether I should apply for 190 for NSW or not. It was very easy to get invited prior to July on 60 points on Registered Nurse, however, scenario has totally changed. I have heard there should be 2 years work restrictions on 190 and if we don't work or stay 2 years in NSW that might affect our PR after 5 years while renewing it. Have you got any idea about it?? 
Do you really think it's better to apply for 190 as I have seen my friends of same occupations had invited ( 189) prior to July on 60 points in their first round.

Please advise me.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myauspr (Jul 15, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1.
> Acceptable payment methods are:
> MasterCard
> VISA
> ...



Thanks for the prompt response, can I make the payment through Debit card as I have an international debit card issued by HDFC?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

myauspr said:


> Thanks for the prompt response, can I make the payment through Debit card as I have an international debit card issued by HDFC?


The site does not show debit card. In the accepted list.

Maybe you can try and see if the transaction goes through although the chances are low

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Sub# said:


> Can anybody help with this query?


If the passport is uploaded as proof of identity, then this is what DIBP says


*the pages of your current passport showing your photo, personal details and passport issue and expiry dates
*

You can add whatever extra you wish ....


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Not sure where you get that from - The 1973 Trans-Tasman (Travel) arrangement is in relation to free movement between the two Countries and meant to allow Citizens to live and work in each other's Countries with minimal restrictions. It is an informal arrangement so how you can state it "Mandates" anything is a bit of a bold statement. As an informal arrangement there are no legal rights and obligations but related law, like Immigration Law, considers the Trans Tasman Travel Arrangements when amending law that relates to NZ Citizens in Australia.
> 
> Yes the Kiwis migrating here on NZ passports were not counted as part of the Migration Program, they were considered to be on Temporary visas as technically the 444 visa is a temporary visa.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response. I am not a legal expect. Maybe I misunderstood the nature and effects of the Trans-Tasman Arrangement, but I got that idea from two reports published by the immigration department. The first report is rather old and was publised way back then when the department was still called the Department of Immigration and Citizenship. I will extract the passages and the links below.

The first report is "Australia's Migration Trends 2011-12". Page 21 of the report states,
_"Under the 1973 Trans-Tasman Travel Arrangement, New Zealand citizens can enter and leave Australia freely and live in Australia indefinitely. This means they are not counted under the Migration Program even if they have applied for and been granted a Skill Stream or Family Stream visa. In 2011–12, 3093 New Zealand citizens were granted a permanent visa through this process and a further 44 304 permanent settlers under the Trans-Tasman agreement."_​
The second report is "2015–16 Migration Programme Report". Page 7 states,
_"... the top 10 citizenship countries of migrants, excluding New Zealand citizens (as New Zealand citizens are not counted as a part of the migration programme)..."_​
Responding to your question, the first extract is what really makes me think that the Trans-Tasman Arrangement somehow required DIBP to exclude Kiwis from their maths in the past even when Kiwis got a 189 or 190. And the second report gives me the idea that the DIBP was excluding Kiwis from calculation at least until 2016. I may have misinterpreted these passages. What do you think? (by the way, the links for the reports are blow)

References:
Australia's Migration Trends 2011-12
https://www.border.gov.au/ReportsandPublications/Documents/statistics/australian-migration-trends-2011-12.pdf
2015–16 Migration Programme Report
https://www.border.gov.au/ReportsandPublications/Documents/statistics/2015-16-migration-programme-report.pdf


----------



## kenith (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks for the help. I don't want to claim 5 points from her as she is not working. 

So I think, we don't need to appear for PTE.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> If the passport is uploaded as proof of identity, then this is what DIBP says
> 
> 
> *the pages of your current passport showing your photo, personal details and passport issue and expiry dates
> ...


*Addendum : From DIBP
*
Provide evidence of your travel document. 

This may include a certified copy of the personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page. This is the page of the passport which shows the name and date of birth, passport number, issue and expiry date, and photograph of the holder.

If you do not have a passport and are not able to obtain one, please provide a certified copy of your Document for Travel to Australia (DFTTA) or a Titre de Voyage (Convention Travel Document).​


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

hi All,
can you please help advise what is the probability of getting invitation by October .

261313 - 65 Points DOE Apr 14th with 60 points and then Updated with 65 points on july 3 2017.

after reading few post I am assuming it will be hard to get invites for 65 pointers, for 189, please suggest if I apply for 190 with 70 points for NSW and what will be the probability of getting the invite.

Thanks
tdd


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

tdd123123 said:


> hi All,
> can you please help advise what is the probability of getting invitation by October .
> 
> 261313 - 65 Points DOE Apr 14th with 60 points and then Updated with 65 points on july 3 2017.
> ...


There are 65 pointers from Jan as well i guess. The wait may be bit longer than Oct given there is cap of 1000 per round and the higher pointers may be getting added as well


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> There are 65 pointers from Jan as well i guess. The wait may be bit longer than Oct given there is cap of 1000 per round and the higher pointers may be getting added as well


Don't panic.

I believe that the situation will improve in September. Please note that the quota for 2613 was increased this year to 6202 invitations. So far they used 620 places - all for 70 pointers until 2nd of August. It means that the backlog with 70 and more points is almost cleared now. They should start processing 65 soon.

BTW. It's not possible that all 6202 invitation would go to 70 pointers. 

You should get 189 invitation in Dec/Jan.

Cheers.


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> There are 65 pointers from Jan as well i guess. The wait may be bit longer than Oct given there is cap of 1000 per round and the higher pointers may be getting added as well


Well, why do you think that there are 65 pointers from Jan? It is not a truth. According to the official SkillSelect page, the last cut off date is from 8/03/2017 for 65 pointers.

Take a look here: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/29-march-2017-round-results

It means that they will clear 70 pointers soon, and start invite 65 from 9/03/2017.

Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> Well, why do you think that there are 65 pointers from Jan? It is not a truth. According to the official SkillSelect page, the last cut off date is from 8/03/2017 for 65 pointers.
> 
> Take a look here: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/29-march-2017-round-results
> 
> ...


yes the last 65 pointer invitation was Mar 8th 2017 as per official site , so for my case they will have to clear 4 months of back log, I am not sure how many 65 pointer in 4 months, does any one have any count how many 65 pointers gets added in a month.

even if they start inviting from September onwards for 65 pointer in each round they can clear 200 applicants for 65 pointer as rest 100 will be 70 pointers , I would say it will take close to 5 to 6 rounds to reach out to July 3 2017 date, hopefully ceilings is not over by that time.
---------------------------------------------
261313, with 65 points DOE July 3rd 
----------------------------------------------


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Can some one please explain the difference between Prorata and Non Prorata and how is it going to impact inviattions say we have 1000 invitations per round. how much goes to prorate and how much to non pro rata, I really don't undertsnd the concept.

when can I except the invite with 65 points july 03 DOE for 261313.
---------------------------------------------
261313, with 65 points DOE July 3rd 
----------------------------------------------


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

tdd123123 said:


> yes the last 65 pointer invitation was Mar 8th 2017 as per official site , so for my case they will have to clear 4 months of back log, I am not sure how many 65 pointer in 4 months, does any one have any count how many 65 pointers gets added in a month.
> 
> even if they start inviting from September onwards for 65 pointer in each round they can clear 200 applicants for 65 pointer as rest 100 will be 70 pointers , I would say it will take close to 5 to 6 rounds to reach out to July 3 2017 date, hopefully ceilings is not over by that time.
> ---------------------------------------------
> ...


Exactly, it can take 5-6 rounds until the cut off date is from July. So it's about three months... this is why I assume that you should get an invitation in Dec, the latest in Jan.

And definitely they will not reach out invitations. Please rememebr that in the previous year they reach out in April and had about 600 less places.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> Well, why do you think that there are 65 pointers from Jan? It is not a truth. According to the official SkillSelect page, the last cut off date is from 8/03/2017 for 65 pointers.
> 
> Take a look here: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/29-march-2017-round-results
> 
> ...


My bad, its not Jan but march.

But still i would a anticipate bit more delay for recent 65 pointers EOI


----------



## asifbahrian (Jul 21, 2016)

tdd123123 said:


> yes the last 65 pointer invitation was Mar 8th 2017 as per official site , so for my case they will have to clear 4 months of back log, I am not sure how many 65 pointer in 4 months, does any one have any count how many 65 pointers gets added in a month.
> 
> even if they start inviting from September onwards for 65 pointer in each round they can clear 200 applicants for 65 pointer as rest 100 will be 70 pointers , I would say it will take close to 5 to 6 rounds to reach out to July 3 2017 date, hopefully ceilings is not over by that time.
> ---------------------------------------------
> ...


My calculation from the trend in the last year says around 25 EOIs with 65 points add to the system each day.


261313, with 65 points DOE March 19


----------



## Omersh (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi all.. 
Just a quick question plz.. I have 65 points with electronics engineer and DOE 6 july 2017,,do i stand a chance of getting an invite this year at all? i wonder if someone can help me out here if i need to alter course or something. Thnx a lot


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Omersh said:


> Hi all..
> Just a quick question plz.. I have 65 points with electronics engineer and DOE 6 july 2017,,do i stand a chance of getting an invite this year at all? i wonder if someone can help me out here if i need to alter course or something. Thnx a lot


Hi

there was a surprising number of new 70 point and above EOIs joining the system in the 14 days before the 9th August which kept the DOE in the 70 pointers - so all the potential 65 point invites for Mechanical Engineers and Developer programmers and Electronics Engineers. spilled over into the 489 system. I think the increase in 70 pointers may have been from those non-pro ratas who already scored 70 points but had EOIs in at 60 and 65 as you only needed 60 all through last year - increasing points through new English tests would have taken longer - so I am ever hopeful that the 23rd August will not see it stay in the 70s and some 65 pointers will be invited - probably for Mechanical and Developer/Programmers and maybe for electronics Engineer. Other Engineers and Network professionals will be close but they may exhaust their individual allocation in the 70 pointers - will be close for them

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Today i got to know that one can include "single parent" as dependent besides spouse.

1. is it true?
2. if yes, should i include my mother in application when i get invite?
3. or should i apply for her later after getting settled in Aus?

I am yet to clear PTE with 79 to make my application with 70 points. but i am asking this well in advance because it might take sometime for her to prepare the supporting documents (like passport) as she lives in my hometown which is in a remote location while i stay away in Bangalore.

Age: 26 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Today i got to know that one can include "single parent" as dependent besides spouse.
> 
> ...



If you wish you can add her during your VISA lodge application as doing this later might be time consuming and expensive.
But be aware that all the checks will be applicable for all the people you include in your VISA application like medicals, PCC etc.
Also, relationship proof, dependent proof etc.
A passport is mandatory for her.
Its your call.


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> If you wish you can add her during your VISA lodge application as doing this later might be time consuming and expensive.
> But be aware that all the checks will be applicable for all the people you include in your VISA application like medicals, PCC etc.
> Also, relationship proof, dependent proof etc.
> A passport is mandatory for her.
> Its your call.


Thank you for the prompt response Sharma ji. after your confirmation, I think it would be wise to add her now than later. medicals and pcc should not be any problem.

Age: 26 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Thank you for the prompt response Sharma ji. after your confirmation, I think it would be wise to add her now than later. medicals and pcc should not be any problem.
> 
> Age: 26 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> ...


Request you to go through DIBP guidelines for dependents processing doc checklist as well.


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> If you wish you can add her during your VISA lodge application as doing this later might be time consuming and expensive.
> But be aware that all the checks will be applicable for all the people you include in your VISA application like medicals, PCC etc.
> Also, relationship proof, dependent proof etc.
> A passport is mandatory for her.
> Its your call.


Any idea around relationship and dependent proofs?

I have her name in my birth certificate, 10th class records. and i also tranfer her some amount every month.

my basic research tells that above two should be sufficient. any other doc that is mandate to be produced to establish relationship and dependency? like father's death certificate, etc? 

thank you for your inputs.

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Any idea around relationship and dependent proofs?
> 
> I have her name in my birth certificate, 10th class records. and i also tranfer her some amount every month.
> 
> ...



Documents for dependents 18 or older

The more proofs the better.


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Documents for dependents 18 or older
> 
> The more proofs the better.


Oh boy, for additional family member there is a VAC fee of 4885 AUD. There was also requirement for "functional English" which is a big problem for my mother.

i am already sweating because of above. i will continue to read more on this.

Thank for the link bro.

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## Omersh (Aug 8, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> there was a surprising number of new 70 point and above EOIs joining the system in the 14 days before the 9th August which kept the DOE in the 70 pointers - so all the potential 65 point invites for Mechanical Engineers and Developer programmers and Electronics Engineers. spilled over into the 489 system. I think the increase in 70 pointers may have been from those non-pro ratas who already scored 70 points but had EOIs in at 60 and 65 as you only needed 60 all through last year - increasing points through new English tests would have taken longer - so I am ever hopeful that the 23rd August will not see it stay in the 70s and some 65 pointers will be invited - probably for Mechanical and Developer/Programmers and maybe for electronics Engineer. Other Engineers and Network professionals will be close but they may exhaust their individual allocation in the 70 pointers - will be close for them
> 
> ...


 Hi Tony.. 

Thanks a lot for the detailed analysis and the effort behind it. I will sit it through like everyone else. 

Cheers.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Oh boy, for additional family member there is a VAC fee of 4885 AUD. There was also requirement for "functional English" which is a big problem for my mother.
> 
> i am already sweating because of above. i will continue to read more on this.
> 
> ...


Law changed in November 2016 - no 18 and over dependents except dependent children aged under 23 - so no "other relative" dependents and even dependent children 23 and over cannot be included in your visa application, unless it was for Humanitarian visa

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Today i got to know that one can include "single parent" as dependent besides spouse.
> 
> ...


As Welshtone has said, you can NOT include a parent in your application.

Read here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-bringing-parents-australia.html#post12525202


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

kaju said:


> As Welshtone has said, you can NOT include a parent in your application.
> 
> Read here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-bringing-parents-australia.html#post12525202


Thanks for this post. I wasn't aware of this.


----------



## satishnet13 (Jul 26, 2017)

*Prorata*



Welshtone said:


> It is just saying that demand is outstripping supply - so rather than the 1000 annual ceiling being invited in the first 6 months and it closes off for the remaining 6 month period, we will drip feed the invites and make sure they last at least 9 months of the program year.
> 
> Electronics Engineer should get down to 65 and 60 point invitations but for the 1000 total cut off per round. The 1000 squeeze per month has the effect of making the other 73 Occupations pro rata s well as the official 8 pro rata occupations with Auditors and Accountants and, to a lesser effect ICT Business Analysts the only 3 occupations getting more adversely affected than all other occupations.
> 
> ...





Thank you for your reply. I did understand yet I need to ask one more question(to encourage me, obviously).
For the 2631 - Network Engineer job code the pro-rata points mentioned in the skill select website is 70 points. what would be my, 

1. Wait time if I have 65 points?
2. Wait time if I have 70 points?
3. Wait time if I have 75 points?

Thank you
appreciate your efforts.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

satishnet13 said:


> Thank you for your reply. I did understand yet I need to ask one more question(to encourage me, obviously).
> For the 2631 - Network Engineer job code the pro-rata points mentioned in the skill select website is 70 points. what would be my,
> 
> 1. Wait time if I have 65 points?
> ...


1. 6 months but highly speculative
2. Most probably next round. Failing that , the round after that
3. Next round definitely 


Cheers


----------



## funnybunny (Aug 12, 2017)

*Software Engineer - 261313 with 65 points*

Hi,
I have lodged my EOI on May 10th 2017 with 65 points.
When can I expect my invitation?

Points breakdown
-------------------------------------------
Age: 33 - 25 points
Education: Bachelor Degree - 15 points
Overseas Work Experience: 3 years - 5 points
Australian Work Experience: 3 years - 10 Points
IELTS : R:7, W:7, L:8, S:7.5 - 10 points


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

funnybunny said:


> Hi,
> I have lodged my EOI on May 10th 2017 with 65 points.
> When can I expect my invitation?
> 
> ...


I would say wait for 2-3 months. Meanwhile try PTE for 79+ in all sections


----------



## Andy6691 (Aug 12, 2017)

Electronic engineer waiting for Invite - June 17
Hi guys,
I have launched my eoi on 8 June 17 for electronics engineer with 60 points, but I still didn't get an invite. When can I expect it as per the present trends. Please advise, thanks in advance


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Andy6691 said:


> Electronic engineer waiting for Invite - June 17
> Hi guys,
> I have launched my eoi on 8 June 17 for electronics engineer with 60 points, but I still didn't get an invite. When can I expect it as per the present trends. Please advise, thanks in advance


Hi

I think this is already answered in other forum. Same questions at the same time in multiple threads is against the rules of the forum.


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

Hey guy,

I have applied with 75 points for Internal Auditor 2212 with my DOE 29th July, 2017. Didn't get an invite on the 9th August, 2017 round. Wanted a reply to 2 questions:

a. By when do you guys think I may receive the Invite?

b. I have all my documents ready for lodging the visa. Once ai get the invite and if my application is complete, what is the approximate time that people seem to be receiving their grant? Only asking as I would like to do my landing after Oct 2018 as I have some commitments this year. 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

bmawil said:


> Hey guy,
> 
> I have applied with 75 points for Internal Auditor 2212 with my DOE 29th July, 2017. Didn't get an invite on the 9th August, 2017 round. Wanted a reply to 2 questions:
> 
> ...


DIBP is so unpredictable so invitation is hard to tell (Probably after 2-4 rounds). Regarding grants, as per DIBP, it will take 8 - 11 months.


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

markymark5 said:


> DIBP is so unpredictable so invitation is hard to tell (Probably after 2-4 rounds). Regarding grants, as per DIBP, it will take 8 - 11 months.




Thanks for the reply. However, Could you let me know an approximate time or like an average time for the grants. Only so that I know whether I should sort of delay lodging my application. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajdeep2017 (May 13, 2017)

software engineer EOI 12 th MAY 189 65 POINTS
EOI 12TH MAY 190 NSW 70 POINTS 

can any one predict in which month i can expect an invite?


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



rajdeep2017 said:


> software engineer EOI 12 th MAY 189 65 POINTS
> EOI 12TH MAY 190 NSW 70 POINTS
> 
> can any one predict in which month i can expect an invite?


Don't know about 190, but I guess Oct/Nov for 189.


----------



## kanakjm (Aug 12, 2017)

*Kanak*

I think for all 189 subclass, all job class as been pit to cut off point of 70. If you are getting 70 points it may take month to get invitation.

Might be increasing score by PTE or ILETS might be fruitful.

Best of Luck!!!


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

satishnet13 said:


> Thank you for your reply. I did understand yet I need to ask one more question(to encourage me, obviously).
> For the 2631 - Network Engineer job code the pro-rata points mentioned in the skill select website is 70 points. what would be my,
> 
> 1. Wait time if I have 65 points?
> ...


Hi

I agree with Newbienz for 70 and 75 - the 65 is the hardest to predict as there are so many variables:

How many, if any, invites get down below the 70 if it stays at 1000 in September or hopefully increases in September 2017
Assuming your 65 point EOI has only recently been lodged, or will soon be, you have many 65 point EOIs ahead of you:

9 months of Mechanical Engineers from 19th November 2016
7 months of Other Engineers from 3rd January 2017
6 months of your own Network Professionals from 3rd February 2017
3 months of Telecomms Engineers from 10th May 2017 
6 weeks of all other non-pro ratas lodged from 21st June 2017

I would say forget any new 65 pointers in any Occupation unless a huge increase in the 1000 overall limit per round - so I would agree with Newbienz on the 65 pointers also - 6 months at best

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Has anyone got multiple invitations for multiple eoi's created. I can see that this thread talks about it.
> I have submitted EOI for 189 in dec 24th now i got response from victoria SS team to submit EOI for 190 in 2 weeks of time.
> ...


Only freezes if part of the same EOI - many have been invited for 2 or more EOIs at the same time

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Only freezes if part of the same EOI - many have been invited for 2 or more EOIs at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So can I be worried free for that as I have submitted 2 EOIs for 189 and 190 separately. My nominated occupation is Registered Nurse. This occupation is having highest ceilings ,16000, so far. I would love to accept 189 however, recent invitations trend from DIBp made me worried to submit 190 as well. 
You got any guess for this occupation to get invited on 60 points for 189 mate and 190 as well??

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> So can I be worried free for that as I have submitted 2 EOIs for 189 and 190 separately. My nominated occupation is Registered Nurse. This occupation is having highest ceilings ,16000, so far. I would love to accept 189 however, recent invitations trend from DIBp made me worried to submit 190 as well.
> You got any guess for this occupation to get invited on 60 points for 189 mate and 190 as well??
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Hi

60 points looks like a distant dream now - how things can change in 3 weeks from 21st June 2017. You take any 190 offered - at worst, wait for the 60 days before lodging if you think a 189 is possible. Also, a 190 is as good as a 189 as you don't even need to move to the sponsoring State - it is just a moral obligation - as a permanent visa holder, it is your right to live in any part of Australia you choose. You do sign an undertaking to the State that it is your intention to live in their State for the first 2 years, but it is not binding

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> satishnet13 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your reply. I did understand yet I need to ask one more question(to encourage me, obviously).
> ...


Would it matter to 263111 how many 65 pointers of other codes are in the backlog? I thought only 263111 65 pointers baclokg numbers would decide its latency


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for your advice mate.

But the problem with NSW sponsorship is that you have to accept it within 14 days. Don't you have any idea about it mate?? This timeframe won't even let us to wait next coming invitation round. It's so frustrating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Thanks for your advice mate.
> 
> But the problem with NSW sponsorship is that you have to accept it within 14 days. Don't you have any idea about it mate?? This timeframe won't even let us to wait next coming invitation round. It's so frustrating.
> 
> ...


Yes, I do have some idea about it mate - after you accept within the 14 days, you will then get invited by DIBP to actually lodge the 190 visa and you must lodge that within 60 days of the visa invitation. so you could wait most of that 60 day period to see if you get 189 invite before you actually lodge and pay the big money

Regards

Tony coates


----------



## sathish4sree (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi All,

Do we need to fill Form80 to submit EOI? 

if so, "Part H – Proposed travel or further stay details" "Why are you travelling to Australia? Include any relevant dates or events" 
Does the above section is mandatory?


----------



## Pavani3089 (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi Guys,
Here is my current situation.

I have got 65 points,

Age-28years:30points.
Graduation in computer science:15points.
PTE: 65 each: 10 points.
Australian education:5 points.
Professional year program:5 points.
Skill assessment: 
developer programmer(261312).
EOI submitted:6th august.

Any chances for NSW 190, with different occupation?


----------



## chint (May 12, 2017)

*Skilled Employment - while applying 189 visa*

Hi All,

for showing employment experience in 189 visa, do we need to show the entries for all the experience or only the ones we are claiming the points for ?

so above will also refer - do we upload documents and show entries only for experience period we are claiming ? or we submit docs related to entire experience.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chint said:


> Hi All,
> 
> for showing employment experience in 189 visa, do we need to show the entries for all the experience or only the ones we are claiming the points for ?
> 
> so above will also refer - do we upload documents and show entries only for experience period we are claiming ? or we submit docs related to entire experience.


Entries in the EOI and visa online form, you have to show all, whether claiming points or not. You have to mark the entries as non relevant or points not claimed respectively for the entries you have not claimed,points

Most members do not upload supporting evidence for experience for which no'points have been claimed.
I did, to be on the safe side and also because I already had it

Whether you will upload it or not is your personal choice 

Cheers


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Entries in the EOI and visa online form, you have to show all, whether claiming points or not. You have to mark the entries as non relevant or points not claimed respectively for the entries you have not claimed,points
> 
> Most members do not upload supporting evidence for experience for which no'points have been claimed.
> I did, to be on the safe side and also because I already had it
> ...


Hey,

Did you receive any communication or CO contact after you lodged your application?. I assume that you preloaded everything.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> Hey,
> 
> Did you receive any communication or CO contact after you lodged your application?. I assume that you preloaded everything.


No contact

Everything uploaded including PCC and medicals 

Cheers


----------



## stevesmithsgd (Apr 25, 2017)

*New quey*

Hey guys! Eoi submitted on 20/04/2017
Total points 65
Job code 261313
Waiting for invite.. 3 questions pls clarify..

1. With the above points, Could someone roughly tell me when I can expect my invitation ? Very confused
2. I haven't submitted any other invite with state sponsorships.. completely relying on 189 visa... is that ok? Or should I submit another eoi with state sponsorship?
3. My passport is expiring 29 June 2018.. is there any passport minimum validity conditions are there when applying for visa after being invited... pls clarify, thanks!


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

stevesmithsgd said:


> Hey guys! Eoi submitted on 20/04/2017
> Total points 65
> Job code 261313
> Waiting for invite.. 3 questions pls clarify..
> ...


1. May be in next 4-5 rounds
2. Upto you. Depends on how much wait/risk you are ready for. 
3. Minimum 6 months validity preferred. But you can apply for new one. This can be informed to DIBP so that your processing continues.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

I saw on immitracker today one got invited with 65 points for 263111 and doe was I think 27 July. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veilrazor (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi All,

Could anyone please tell me when should i be expecting my invitation to come out? Is October 2017 looking good for me? 

Below are my EOI details:

70 points (2211 - Accountants) DOE 27/03/2017
- Age 30 points
- English 20 points
- Australian education 20 points

70+5 points (2212 - External Auditor) DOE 12/04/2017
- Age 30 points
- English 20 points
- Australian education 20 points
- State nomination 5 points

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Smarffy said:


> I saw on immitracker today one got invited with 65 points for 263111 and doe was I think 27 July.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sounds good but where you see it ? i couldn't find it
it's 27th July of which year ? 2015 ? 2016 ? 2017 ?


----------



## lucid2010 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi Experts! 
Job code 261311

EOI submitted DOE for 189 on 03/04/2017, Total points 65
EOI submitted DOE for 190 VIC on 07/04/2017, Total points 70

May I know your guts when I will get an invitation? I'm starting to lose hope waiting for an invitation for 65points 

However, I will try to aim 20pts for PTE while waiting although I know it would be a rocky road for me.


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

lucid2010 said:


> Hi Experts!
> Job code 261311
> 
> EOI submitted DOE for 189 on 03/04/2017, Total points 65
> ...


You may get after 3 rounds.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucid2010 (Jan 13, 2016)

chvarma80 said:


> You may get after 3 rounds.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate! That's quite uplifting!


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

tchinyi said:


> sounds good but where you see it ? i couldn't find it
> 
> it's 27th July of which year ? 2015 ? 2016 ? 2017 ?



Myimmitracker. It's a website which keeps a track of assessments eoi visa grants etc based on members details. I saw an entry there under eoi 189 tracker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karthickbeta (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi Guys,

i have applied for NSW(190) on 1st Mar, 17 with below points,
261313 - 65 + 5 (NSW State Sponsorship)

Is there any chance of NSW invite this month or earliest september ?
Usually when do they send invitation (Any specific months/dates) ?


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

karthickbeta said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i have applied for NSW(190) on 1st Mar, 17 with below points,
> 261313 - 65 + 5 (NSW State Sponsorship)
> ...


What's wrong with you. Had you applied 189, you could have been invited long back. 189 applicants till 8th March have already been invited in April. 190 seems to have an unpredictable algorithm that too for NSW. Apply 189 now, you may stand a chance by Jan/Feb 18


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi guys, 

i have submitted my EOI on june 7 with 75 points under 261313. So far no invites from NSW.

Thks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dreamaussie15 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i have submitted my EOI on june 7 with 75 points under 261313. So far no invites from NSW.
> 
> Thks.


Is there any link which shows how many applicants have been sponsored by NSW and their Anzsco codes and points since the new FY ?

Do they publish it ?

Cheers


----------



## karthickbeta (Aug 3, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> What's wrong with you. Had you applied 189, you could have been invited long back. 189 applicants till 8th March have already been invited in April. 190 seems to have an unpredictable algorithm that too for NSW. Apply 189 now, you may stand a chance by Jan/Feb 18


Hi,

One of my Colleague wrongly guided me that applying 190 will cover 189 by default


I realized my mistake only by May 19th and applied for 189 on that day 

My Bad luck.... Also my VISA expiring by 27th Sep 

I wish i could get invite in another 2 rounds... Do you think that's possible ? 

Cheers,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

leoujjawal said:


> What's wrong with you. Had you applied 189, you could have been invited long back. 189 applicants till 8th March have already been invited in April. 190 seems to have an unpredictable algorithm that too for NSW. Apply 189 now, you may stand a chance by Jan/Feb 18


hm, maybe OP applied only sc190? :juggle:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

karthickbeta said:


> Hi,
> 
> One of my Colleague wrongly guided me that applying 190 will cover 189 by default
> 
> ...


If you want to be safe: 

1. Don't listen to non professionals 
2. Educated yourself by reading official web-sites


----------



## karthickbeta (Aug 3, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> If you want to be safe:
> 
> 1. Don't listen to non professionals
> 2. Educated yourself by reading official web-sites



I did learn when everything went out of my hand


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dreamaussie15 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i have submitted my EOI on june 7 with 75 points under 261313. So far no invites from NSW.
> 
> Thks.


NSW does not seem to invite anyone as of yet...

why not SC189?


----------



## aus0606 (Aug 14, 2017)

*189/190*

60 Points for 189
65 Points for 190

EOI submitted for 263111

5 points will add in November for 5 years experience

PTE Score:-
L: 82
R: 80
S: 69
W: 79

What are my chances for EOI response with the current score? Applied this month only.
Shall I retry PTE to achieve 79 in all sections?
Will my chances get better if I wait til November?

Please advise.


----------



## asadkhalid (Apr 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Is there any link which shows how many applicants have been sponsored by NSW and their Anzsco codes and points since the new FY ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is NSW even inviting right now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

asadkhalid said:


> Is NSW even inviting right now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think so. Even if it is, only high pointers (75 and plus). Waiting for NSW invite since 10th March 65 + 5. Only hopes are with 189. May be from next round the account for 65 point holders open up


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

asadkhalid said:


> Is NSW even inviting right now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really, except one guy in late July, but his invite was a re-issuance. I read somewhere that his original invite went to his spam and expired so he asked for another one. Other than that special case, NSW has not yet announced their occupation list for 2017-18. So, they are not really inviting anyone. Hopefully, they will publish their occupation list soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## asadkhalid (Apr 18, 2017)

I really hope that NSW starts inviting soon so the load on 189 is lessened. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## staybrave (May 5, 2017)

Hey, guys,
I just checked the myimmigranttracker site and found the number of invites on Aug 9 is less than a half of July 26. I know the site is just a small sample of the pool, but such difference has not been seen before, has it?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suriya8187 (May 15, 2017)

For 189 261313 category, Any 65 pointers invited in August?

PTE 10 points
ACS-+ve-10 points
Age-30
Edu-15 points
EOI - 5-Aug-2017


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

suriya8187 said:


> For 189 261313 category, Any 65 pointers invited in August?
> 
> PTE 10 points
> ACS-+ve-10 points
> ...


No, and you may wait till November/December.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> It makes no sense to deny the nurses, telecom, electrical guys their invite to allow more IT and accounting guys some invite.


exactly man. now we have to wait so many rounds

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Actuary said:


> Tell me about IT. I've worked my ass off to become an actuary. And still lose in this game.
> 
> Occupations with low number in application is because it is a harder path to get the licence, or the qualifications. I am not saying those pro rata occupations are easy to get qualified but there are a lot of non pro rata occupations require much more education, and training to actually become those "skilled" people. Focusing plainly on those pro rata people is just no fair at all. I worked for years just to become an actuary. And now I still cannot compete with those graduates from accounting major.:Cry:


yes them software people with everything done on pc taking more places and getting ACS easily by just showing offer letter of their jobs

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

asadkhalid said:


> Is NSW even inviting right now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not at the moment.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

staybrave said:


> Hey, guys,
> I just checked the myimmigranttracker site and found the number of invites on Aug 9 is less than a half of July 26. I know the site is just a small sample of the pool, but such difference has not been seen before, has it?
> 
> 
> ...



What do you mean 9 times? 

on the 

12/07/17 - 57 reported ~5% of total # invites 
26/07/17 - 101 reported ~10% of total # invites 
09/08/17 - ~53 reported ~5% of total # invites


----------



## kanakjm (Aug 12, 2017)

stevesmithsgd said:


> hey guys! Eoi submitted on 20/04/2017
> total points 65
> job code 261313
> waiting for invite.. 3 questions pls clarify..
> ...


 pleaserenew the passport.

Also you may increase your point by applying for pte-a


----------



## ozck (May 22, 2014)

Hello all,

I had submitted my EOI last year (May 2016).
I had below scores:
Age: 30
Edu: 15
Exp: 5
Language: 10
-------------------
Total : 60

The circumstances have changed recently as I was able to score additional 10 points with language.

EOI is updated on 9th August 2017.

Current Score: 
Age: 30
Edu: 15
Exp: 5
Language: 20
------------------
Total : 70

Since I updated my EOI in August, what are my chances to get the invite this month itself?
I see the cutoff was at 70 for the August 9th round, though it is not updated in the site.

Is there a lot of backlog for 70 pointers?

Thanks!


----------



## kanakjm (Aug 12, 2017)

ozck said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I had submitted my EOI last year (May 2016).
> I had below scores:
> ...


Whats your Job Code? I mean professional ANSEZ code


----------



## ozck (May 22, 2014)

Thank you for the quick revert. Job code is as below:
ICT system Analyst- 261112


----------



## kanakjm (Aug 12, 2017)

ozck said:


> Thank you for the quick revert. Job code is as below:
> ICT system Analyst- 261112


5 months to get your invitation.

refer this link

Iscah's 189 EOI estimates for an invitation - Iscah


----------



## ozck (May 22, 2014)

thanks for that.

5 months sounds like another long wait! I guess 70 pointer backlogs are huge.....


----------



## kanakjm (Aug 12, 2017)

ozck said:


> thanks for that.
> 
> 5 months sounds like another long wait! I guess 70 pointer backlogs are huge.....


Yes Hugh for your job code...for other job code wait period is drastically reduce as cut off is increased to 70 points.

I feel you must wait and your will have have either 189 or 190 within few months.

Best of Luck!!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sunnydream15 (Aug 2, 2017)

kanakjm said:


> Yes Hugh for your job code...for other job code wait period is drastically reduce as cut off is increased to 70 points.
> 
> I feel you must wait and your will have have either 189 or 190 within few months.
> 
> Best of Luck!!!:fingerscrossed:


Thanks for your analysis. Going by your analysis, I guess I have very thin chances of getting my invite  

Worry points - 
- March-2018 - my ACS reaches 2yrs validity
- May-2018 - my EOI reaches 2yrs validity
- As per your analysis, 65 pointers with 6 months ago EOI, may get invited post June 2018

I'm just loosing hope. The only option I have is to go for PTE again.


Code: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
PTE: 74, 74, 70, 75
189 - 65 points; EOI - Dec 1st 2016 (original EOI was May-2016 with 60 points)
190 - NSW - 70 points - Dec 1st 2016
190 - VIC - 70 points - July 26th 2016


----------



## kanakjm (Aug 12, 2017)

Arstar said:


> Thanks for your analysis. Going by your analysis, I guess I have very thin chances of getting my invite
> 
> Worry points -
> - March-2018 - my ACS reaches 2yrs validity
> ...


ur age?


----------



## sunnydream15 (Aug 2, 2017)

kanakjm said:


> ur age?


My age is 35


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Arstar said:


> Thanks for your analysis. Going by your analysis, I guess I have very thin chances of getting my invite
> 
> Worry points -
> - March-2018 - my ACS reaches 2yrs validity
> ...



with 70 points, for SC190 NSW and/or VIC changes are good as per me.


----------



## abhay09 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I am Abhay from India.
I have submitted my EOI on 23rd May 2017 with 65 points.

Any idea by when I will get an invitation.

I can see only 70 pointers are getting invitations. Also, I believe last 65 pointer called at 8th March'17.


Please provide any input.

Many Thanks!


261313 (Software Engineer)
Age: 29 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree [Compute science](15 points)
Work Experience: 10 points
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 72 66 80 62 (13/04/2017)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 90 72 90 77 (03/05/2017)
ACS Applied: 06/05/2017
ACS Received: 23/05/2017
EOI submitted with 65 points on 23/05/2017


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

abhay09 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am Abhay from India.
> I have submitted my EOI on 23rd May 2017 with 65 points.
> ...



The 65 pointers are the hardest to predict at the moment as the main 1000 DOE stays above the 65 point mark.

For software Engineer, the top of the 65 point queue is a person who lodged their 65 point EOI on 8th March 2017 - so you are 76 days down the 65 point queue that has not yet started to be cleared. Good news with the 310 invites per round except that many are going to 489 EOIs in stead of eating into the 65 point backlog as the 1000 overall ceiling is being reached before the individual ceiling of your occupation.

Also ahead of you in the queue are 185 days of 65 point Mechanical Engineers since 19th November 2016 and 140 days of 65 point Other Engineers since 3rd January 2017 and 110 days of 65 point Network Professionals since 3rd February 2017 and 41 days of Electronics Engineers since 12th April 2017 and 13 days of Telecommunications Engineers since 10th May 2017.

It looks like a hopeless queue ahead of you but your 310 quota per round could mean the software 65 point queue could move very quickly:

let's say it only takes 950 invites to get to the 65 point level on 23rd August 2017, this leaves 50 invites for the 65 pointers.

Mechanical Engineers get first choice assuming they have not already hit their individual 108 invites for the round - I think they may have a few invites left - let's say 20 - so bad luck for those Mechanical Engineers in the 489 pool as no invites flow over to them, they go to the 65 pointers in stead. so after 20 invites at the 65 level for Mechanical Engineers in November/December 2016, it then moves onto the Other Engineers Backlog - I think there will be little or no invites left for their 50 allocation - lets say 5 get lucky, with 65 point EOIs lodged in early January 2017. Leaving 25 invites of the 1000 left for the Network Professionals. Problem is that the Network Professionals may have 25 or more invitations left and they could take the remaining places before they get down to the 8th March and start inviting your occupation.

If 100 invites go down to the 65 pointers then your occupation should take any left for that round and start moving towards April 2017.

With so many variables it is nearly impossible to predict but if you understand the mechanisms going on for the 65 pointers, when they eventually start getting invites, you have some chance of interpreting the results 

The short answer to your question is that I have no idea when you will get an invitation


Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> The 65 pointers are the hardest to predict at the moment as the main 1000 DOE stays above the 65 point mark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bro I think these calculations and assumptions are for pro rata occupation. Have you got an ideas for non pro rata?? Like when will non pro rata of 60 points expect to get invited??

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Bro I think these calculations and assumptions are for pro rata occupation. Have you got an ideas for non pro rata?? Like when will non pro rata of 60 points expect to get invited??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Haven't you heard? All occupations are pro-rata now...


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Wingmaker said:


> Haven't you heard? All occupations are pro-rata now...




How did you know all the occupations at the moment are pro rata?? Is there any official updates or it's just assumption based on current invitations trend?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> How did you know all the occupations at the moment are pro rata?? Is there any official updates or it's just assumption based on current invitations trend?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Less than 200 invites allocated for all non pro-rata jobs per round, essentially causing only 70+ pointers are invited. Just like those pro rata jobs.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> How did you know all the occupations at the moment are pro rata?? Is there any official updates or it's just assumption based on current invitations trend?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


He was speaking in practical terms - as all occupations require 70 points at the moment and 3 of the pro rata occupations require 75.

It will be worse when the invites get to 65, as 5 pro rata occupations (not Accountant, Auditor and ICT BA) will get preference with the 65 pointers as they have a much older backlog - so we may soon see up to 5 pro rata occupations wit ha lower points DOE than all non-pro rat occupations

Regards


Tony Coates


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> He was speaking in practical terms - as all occupations require 70 points at the moment and 3 of the pro rata occupations require 75.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Damn it's so scary for the non pro rata people of 60 points. In this way they won't be invited till last month of this financial year or all the ceilings of pro rata gets occupied. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emp0mat (Apr 21, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> He was speaking in practical terms - as all occupations require 70 points at the moment and 3 of the pro rata occupations require 75.
> 
> It will be worse when the invites get to 65, as 5 pro rata occupations (not Accountant, Auditor and ICT BA) will get preference with the 65 pointers as they have a much older backlog - so we may soon see up to 5 pro rata occupations wit ha lower points DOE than all non-pro rat occupations
> 
> ...


If their aim is to clear backlog - what the DIBP is doing now is creating another backlog of all former known non-pro rata occupations which wouldn't make sense. Skilled Immigration intends to fill labour market gaps - so what they should do is set the threshhold points for pro-ratas to 70 and 75 like just now. Once they have cleared the backlog of these occupations down to 70 and 75 they should only invite the 65ers and 60ers of non-pro-rata in order to keep the occupation allocations in balance.


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

I have 65 points in electronic engineering. DOE is 8/8/17 
Any idea when should i expect an invite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

osamapervez said:


> I have 65 points in electronic engineering. DOE is 8/8/17
> Any idea when should i expect an invite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


min 4-5 rounds as far as current trend suggests


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

emp0mat said:


> If their aim is to clear backlog - what the DIBP is doing now is creating another backlog of all former known non-pro rata occupations which wouldn't make sense. Skilled Immigration intends to fill labour market gaps - so what they should do is set the threshhold points for pro-ratas to 70 and 75 like just now. Once they have cleared the backlog of these occupations down to 70 and 75 they should only invite the 65ers and 60ers of non-pro-rata in order to keep the occupation allocations in balance.



The skillselect systems works as follows
EOI Creation/Deletion
1. You create/update an EOI, the date on which you do this becomes Date of Effect (DoE)
2. It will be added to the respective queue based on the points you have claimed for the EOI.
It could be (90,85,80,...70,65,60) etc.
3. If you alter the points, you come out of the queue you were in, and you will be placed at the end of the queue based on the new points.
4. The EOIs are removed from the system if it is older than 2 years from the first date of creation.

EOI Invitation
1. They sort the list of entire EOIs in the system based on this order:

First, Each of the queues (90,85,80,...70,65,60) based on the number of points, higher number of points of each EOI, the higher the preference of your EOI is
Second, Date of Effect - Oldest will be the first on the top. So, Ascending order of Date of Effect. This is done for each of the above queues. Hence, for each queue, we have an ordered list of invites

2. Once the sorted queues are made, it will go through the queues (90,85,80,...70,65,60) in that order particularly!. and from the top to the bottom within each queue until the quota of that round ( present quota is 1000 per round). 

3. Certain occupations are pro rated to limit the over usage of the entire quota by their EOIs . So if the quota for that round is hit, that occupation code is not invited. Occupation code is considered for the invite / non-invite for the round only for this decision!. Otherwise the invite process is completely independent of the occupation code.




TLDR: You occupation code does not matter to anyone but you. They have set their quotas based on their demands. If people want to migrate they have to beat the crowd. So, DIBP cannot ignore people with higher points at an older date as they were eligible to the invite much before you became eligible. That's the sad truth.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

emp0mat said:


> If their aim is to clear backlog - what the DIBP is doing now is creating another backlog of all former known non-pro rata occupations which wouldn't make sense. Skilled Immigration intends to fill labour market gaps - so what they should do is set the threshhold points for pro-ratas to 70 and 75 like just now. Once they have cleared the backlog of these occupations down to 70 and 75 they should only invite the 65ers and 60ers of non-pro-rata in order to keep the occupation allocations in balance.



By the looks of your timeline, 

If you had pushed yourself to file the EOI on the same day you had received the CDR approval, you would have got invited on the same day itself.

Some times, that is the cost of this process and is the cost of time you took even though it would have been just hours in additional.

Now you will have to wait for a couple more months probably, maybe more. This is because the entire round is limited to 1000 quotas due to them inviting NZ citizens on another parallel pathway using up same overall quota. The number of prorata invites going out every round is between 900-950. So there are only 50 invites sent out for non-prorata codes ( all of them combined! ). This is not at all enough to move the queue back down to 65 with that ease. But I guess you would get through the moment (as your EOI is the oldest amongst all the other non-prorated code EOIs probably). However, every 70 pointer in the non-pro rata codes has to be cleared in that particular round t5o allow the queue to be at 6, which did not happen in the last round, indicating more applications with higher points.


I missed it on my spouse's EOI by 2 days (DoE : 23/06) but I had the EOI ready and done without the EA code added on to it but the invite round happened before I got the assessment. 

You should've done the same in advance and waited for immediate submission of EOI.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

emp0mat said:


> If their aim is to clear backlog - what the DIBP is doing now is creating another backlog of all former known non-pro rata occupations which wouldn't make sense. Skilled Immigration intends to fill labour market gaps - so what they should do is set the threshhold points for pro-ratas to 70 and 75 like just now. Once they have cleared the backlog of these occupations down to 70 and 75 they should only invite the 65ers and 60ers of non-pro-rata in order to keep the occupation allocations in balance.


What backlog ?

the system was changed to an invitation system to avoid backlogs - a backlog is where a visa has been lodged and delayed in processing. They could not care about EOI backlogs, it is only visas lodged and granted that matters.

So how is this current EOI "backlog" affecting Immigration - it means that the fewer people they are inviting have more of the attributes that they value - no problem there.

Regards

Tony


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> What backlog ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't think so non proratas should worry too much about this. States are open for most of them even at 55 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> The skillselect systems works as follows
> EOI Creation/Deletion
> 1. You create/update an EOI, the date on which you do this becomes Date of Effect (DoE)
> 2. It will be added to the respective queue based on the points you have claimed for the EOI.
> ...


When it's pro rata it comes to your occupational code also right rather than just the whole queue. So a 65 pointer from 261313 may get invited before 2212 Auditors, right. If it was solely points , it wouldn't have the case


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Help with visa lodge.

I received an invite on 9th Aug. Planning my medicals now, and will lodge the visa soon. Just have a few questions before I do:

1. My wife's Indian PCC mentioned only her current name (after marriage), but not the one she had before marriage. Saw at-least 2 cases on Immitracker where applicants were asked to provide another PCC with both names on it. Should I get a new one while I have the chance, or it wont matter?

2. I am claiming points for overseas experience (Indian, 4 years). It was a government funded fellowship towards pursuing a PhD degree, so, it was exempt from any form of tax. Hence, I never bothered to file a tax return back then (my bad). 
So now while I am providing all the documents for this experience, will the absence of a Tax Return have any impact on my case? Do I have to have it, or can I make away with other proofs that I already have? 
NOTE: I already have a positive skills assessment from VETASSESS which considered the above mentioned experience for points score.

3. Proving partner's functional English. Wife already has a letter made from the director of her PhD institute stating the medium of instruction was in English for the entire 5 year PhD program. However, since a PhD program isn't technically a study program; should I get such a letter from her undergraduate university as well? We are already in Australia, and I am finding it quite difficult to arrange such a letter from here. 

4. NOT claiming partner points. In such a case, what documents should I upload for partner's qualifications and employments. She has 3 degrees and 4 employments. 
Is an entire history needed with supporting documents? 
Or just the highest degree and most recent employment with minimal documentation will suffice?

Please advice....


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Help with visa lodge.
> 
> I received an invite on 9th Aug. Planning my medicals now, and will lodge the visa soon. Just have a few questions before I do:
> 
> ...


1. Is the PCC not having name as per passport? The passport name should be in VISA application as well. You can submit an affidavit for other name variations
2. Payslips, form 16 will work. Collect any other letters also
3. Try giving PTE/IELTS
4. Usually only education,passport, pic, form80/1221 (for both), PCC, english proof, CV. But its better if you can upload employment proofs as well (NOT MANDATORY)


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> 1. Is the PCC not having name as per passport? The passport name should be in VISA application as well. You can submit an affidavit for other name variations
> 2. Payslips, form 16 will work. Collect any other letters also
> 3. Try giving PTE/IELTS
> 4. Usually only education,passport, pic, form80/1221 (for both), PCC, english proof, CV. But its better if you can upload employment proofs as well (NOT MANDATORY)



Thank you for the reply.

1. The name on PCC is as per the current passport. What I meant was her name before marriage. I already have an affidavit for the name change; guess will submit that as well.

2. we don't have Form 16, as our employer didn't deduct any tax. It was a tax exempted fellowship. I do have the payslips, bank statements, and official government letters detailing these payments.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

parth1310 said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. I think i heard somewhere, that in India maiden name should also be present on PCC or separate PCC should be issued with maiden name. I read in a forum - you may try to search. It was one off case. 

2. It will suffice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> 1. The name on PCC is as per the current passport. What I meant was her name before marriage. I already have an affidavit for the name change; guess will submit that as well.
> 
> 2. we don't have Form 16, as our employer didn't deduct any tax. It was a tax exempted fellowship. I do have the payslips, bank statements, and official government letters detailing these payments.


1. Submit the PCC you got with a name affidavit. meanwhile try getting PCC with maidan name if you can i am not knowing the process. Its possible that CO doesn't ask for it at all. So you can try getting it and upload if you get it to save time later.
2. Submit the docs you have.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> 1. I think i heard somewhere, that in India maiden name should also be present on PCC or separate PCC should be issued with maiden name. I read in a forum - you may try to search. It was one off case.
> 
> 2. It will suffice
> 
> ...



Yes, I read that too; on Immitracker. Came across two separate cases where the CO asked for the maiden name on Indian PCC.
That's what made me post this question in the first place. 

I had the Indian PCC issued at Indian High Commission in Australia. Is it possible to just ask them to re-issue a new one with both her names? I did mention her maiden name in the PCC application.

Or do I need to get a separate one just for the maiden name.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> 1. Submit the PCC you got with a name affidavit. meanwhile try getting PCC with maidan name if you can i am not knowing the process. Its possible that CO doesn't ask for it at all. So you can try getting it and upload if you get it to save time later.
> 2. Submit the docs you have.


Makes sense. Meanwhile I am planning to inquire about the PCC at Indian High Commission here in Australia (where I got my PCC)


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi,
I am a software engineer and I have applied my EOI last week for 189 category with 65 points. What are my possibilities of getting an invitation. Thanks a lot for the predictions.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Jana143 said:


> Hi,
> I am a software engineer and I have applied my EOI last week for 189 category with 65 points. What are my possibilities of getting an invitation. Thanks a lot for the predictions.


5-6 rounds more


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> 5-6 rounds more


OK. Thank you


----------



## unitedlegend (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi,

I wondered if anyone can advise when they think I will be invited to apply through skillselect for the 189 visa under External Auditor code 221213.

Points as follows;

Age - 30
English - 20 
Education - 15 
Work experience AUS - 5 
Work experience none AUS - 5 
TOTAL - 75

EOI submitted with 70 points - April 2017
EOI updated with 75 points - Mid July 2017

Also; 

The immigration website states that we should submit employment references including support for position and duties. 
I am on an overseas assignment working in Australia, so my job is consistent with my employment reference from my home country. 
I have a copy of my overseas assignment contract (but this doesn't show duties). This sufficed for my skills assessment which was approved. 
However, i'm concerned that immigration will ask for a full reference to cover my 1 year of experience in Australia (I'd rather avoid obtaining this if possible). What is your view on this?

When should I send off for police checks? I noticed an additional form covering your travel history and various other items to complete but can no longer find it on the immigration website. Can anyone please tell me where to find this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

unitedlegend said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wondered if anyone can advise when they think I will be invited to apply through skillselect for the 189 visa under External Auditor code 221213.
> 
> ...



Australian PCC takes a couple of days; so maybe you can wait till you get an invite. If you require PCC from any other country which may take some time; better get it done at the earliest. 

Were you looking for these? https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf

Can't comment on your other questions, though. Better if some expert can help.

Cheers.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Phil_Laurent said:


> When it's pro rata it comes to your occupational code also right rather than just the whole queue. So a 65 pointer from 261313 may get invited before 2212 Auditors, right. If it was solely points , it wouldn't have the case


No? What makes you think so?

It depends on the DoE of the two invites. 

But the pro rated code is limited to a certain number of invites per round depending on the quota


However, due to this quota, the pro rated codes have 65 point EOIs with very old DOE , much older than the non pro rata codes ( they hardly have any thing older than 21st June with 65 points). This is making you confused I believe. Research.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

parth1310 said:


> Help with visa lodge.
> 
> I received an invite on 9th Aug. Planning my medicals now, and will lodge the visa soon. Just have a few questions before I do:
> 
> ...


One query about this 'fellowship'. 

Has it been assessed as a full time work experience at all?. From what I've read on the forums, anything which is serving the purpose of attaining a degree like PhD , even though it gives you the stipend or internship salary, is not really a formal work experience.

I would really research on this before I start claiming points and then lodging an application on this basis If I were you.

Just trying to check if you had thought this through.


In the VETASSESS page they classify the 'skilled' employment based on the following information:


Only paid employment which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation and at an appropriate skill level for the nominated occupation will be considered for assessment. This means that the major tasks undertaken in your everyday work should closely match major tasks usually undertaken in that occupation in Australia. The employment also must be paid and at the same skill level as your nominated occupation.

*Employment must be skilled*
_For employment to be considered 'skilled', it must meet two requirements:

that it was undertaken after you met the entry level requirements for the nominated occupation
that it involved duties at the level of depth and complexity for the nominated occupation
The tasks for nominated occupations at different ANZSCO skill levels will vary in terms of the responsibilities, knowledge and skills required, and the salary will usually reflect this._


*Employment must be paid*
_You are not required to have been in full time work, but must have been working and paid for a minimum of 20 hours per week. 20 hours per week means work for at least 20 hours per week during employment. Irregular periods that average out to 20 hours per week over a year will not be considered.

Employment needs to have been paid at the award or market rate. For the purposes of the Skills Assessment, volunteer work or work towards gaining professional skills is not considered to be paid._



It does mention this at the end of the assessment,

_For scientific occupations such as Agricultural Scientist, Physicist and Chemist, it may be possible to consider your doctoral studies *to meet our skills assessment requirement* if the work is at an appropriate skill level, is at least 20 working hours per week, and you are paid. You are required to provide official evidence supporting paid employment at this level. Official evidence would include: research publications; a statement of service from the Head of the Department indicating the significance of the research and your tasks; how you are remunerated. Please note that evidence of remuneration would include scholarship grants (full tuition fee coverage and stipend) at doctoral degree (research) level.

Please also note that the employment/research period may only be considered suitable if the research work undertaken closely matches major tasks usually undertaken in that occupation in Australia. PhD research which is unpaid cannot be assessed_

However the bold letters are what's the important keywords. They *do* consider it for skills assessment. But it is still not a formal experience after the qualification which is Phd ( as you are claiming 20 points for PHd?)


If you falsely lodge or if you are unable to provide evidence, then you will face issues ( possible banl though you might be able to wriggle out of it as this is logical issue )

TLDR; skills assessment is not same as employment assessment and both are not direct validation of what DIBP considers employment experience (in realistic Case officer assessments)


----------



## myauspr (Jul 15, 2017)

Dear Experts,

I am in need of your urgent help and suggestions. We have received the invitation on August 9th and till what time do we have to pay for the Visa fees (7500 AUD)? 

Also could you please share your responses for the questions below:

1> I have an HDFC credit card but the limit is only 1,76,000 INR, could you please suggest what can I do for this, as I have already contacted the bank and they denied it.

2> I have to pay 7500 AUD towards the visa fee and what are the possible options to make this payment in one shot?

3> Should we do medicals only after paying the visa fee?

4> I also enquired about forex cards from hdfc but they advised the limit per day is only 3000 AUD?

5> What is the medical fee for Husband, Wife and two kids below 5 years?
I am really in a confused state and not able to proceed with the payment.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

myauspr said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I am in need of your urgent help and suggestions. We have received the invitation on August 9th and till what time do we have to pay for the Visa fees (7500 AUD)?
> 
> ...


1. Talk to them if you can pay amount in advance and then they can increase the limit?
2. Paypal, forex travel card (hdfc, icici)
3. Do it at the earliest and upload the details during VISA lodge after VISA fee payment. There is an issue with immiaccount with medical HAP ID generation and will get solved on Aug 19th. After that you can schedule medicals and get it scheduled and done
4. For husband and you it should be close to 5K per HEAD. Not sure about kids. better call the panel clicnic and get exact details


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi all, updated my EOI today with 70 points after getting 65+ in all sections in PTE. What are my chances for invite on 23rd. Anzsco code 2613.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

erpardeep said:


> Hi all, updated my EOI today with 70 points after getting 65+ in all sections in PTE. What are my chances for invite on 23rd. Anzsco code 2613.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Good chances are there on 22nd aug. If not, next round for sure.


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

erpardeep said:


> Hi all, updated my EOI today with 70 points after getting 65+ in all sections in PTE. What are my chances for invite on 23rd. Anzsco code 2613.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


You will definitely get in next round unless something dramatic.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

I have 65 Points in 263111, is it worth to file for EOI in the month of Aug 2017????, Is there any chance for me to get invite from DIBP near December 2017 or the start of new year Jan 2018. I feel like apply for Canada express entry rather than wasting my time and money on AUS 189 process??????????????


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> One query about this 'fellowship'.
> 
> Has it been assessed as a full time work experience at all?. From what I've read on the forums, anything which is serving the purpose of attaining a degree like PhD , even though it gives you the stipend or internship salary, is not really a formal work experience.
> 
> ...



Yes I understand your concern. VETASSESS had already assessed the PhD fellowship as skilled employment relevant to my occupation and considered it for the points test. 

They deducted 1 year from my PhD fellowship experience towards calculating the eligibility requirement, and considered 4 years towards points score; giving me 5 points for PhD experience. 

This is their calculation:

1. Teaching experience- 07/2008-05/2009 - not considered, irrelevant
2. PhD fellowship- 07/2009-07/2010 - 1 year considered towards calculating eligibility
3. PhD fellowship- 07/2010-07/2014 - 4 years considered for points score (5 points)
4. Teaching experience- 07/2014-03/2015 - not considered, irrelevant
5. Australian Post-doc - 03/2015-07/2017 - 2 years considered for points score (5 points)

*Total number years assessed positively : *6.1 (quoting them- assessed as employment of at least 20 hours per week which is at an appropriate skill level and closely related to the nominated occupation of Agricultural Scientist (ANZSCO Code: 234112)
*Date Deemed Skilled* : 07/2010

And I already have all the documents mentioned above; publications, statement of service mentioning research tasks and duties, hours of work, payment remunerated, evidence of scholarship grants,etc.

They had considered my Master's degree and the above mentioned calculations to give me a positive assessment. They also mentioned in the letter that PhD is my highest degree earned. Based on these facts I claimed 20 points for PhD (the highest assessed degree) and 10 points for experience (based on their calculations). 

I was under the impression that this is what I can claim. However, you made an excellent point; and now I am confused as to how many points should I actually claim.

I always thought a VETASSESS positive assessment should be good enough; can DIBP consider otherwise?


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

*UPDATE on the above post:*

Called VETASSESS to better understand my situation:

They said I can rightfully claim 20 points for my PhD. However, claiming points on the experience will be at DIBP's discretion. 



Based on this info; if *I am to assume I may have over-claimed 5 points points for my PhD experience*, these are the possible scenarios I can think of:

1. Wait for current invite to expire- submit new EOI at 65 points (unlikely to receive invite anytime soon)

2. Wait for current invite to expire- claim partner points and submit new EOI at 70 points (will be spending ~AUD 1500)

3. Wait for current invite to expire- claim 10 additional points by taking PTE

4. Submit a new EOI for 190- (Have already checked my eligibility with ACT nominating authorities and should get an invite within 1-2 weeks. I am currently staying in ACT, and intend to continue to stay here in the near future)

5. Proceed with the current (overclaimed) invite- and leave its at CO's mercy- Have read lots of posts from people who mistakenly over-claimed their points; yet were granted a visa after appropriate points deduction.

However, since I was invited on 9th Aug 20117; and since no one was invited on that day with 65 points (my probable points after deduction); it seems highly unlikely that the CO will consider my case; and may lead to visa refusal.

Again, all of this is relevant if I have over-claimed my points. Can someone please educate me on this matter. What should my points claim be?

PS: a little bit of anxiety over such issue can make you go insane. :faint:


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

erpardeep said:


> Hi all, updated my EOI today with 70 points after getting 65+ in all sections in PTE. What are my chances for invite on 23rd. Anzsco code 2613.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


With 70 points, you will get the invite on 23rdAug


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

parth1310 said:


> *UPDATE on the above post:*
> 
> Called VETASSESS to better understand my situation:
> 
> ...


You dont need to wait for invite to expire. File a NEW EOI and withdraw the previous one. If in case you are unable to withdraw your current EOI then no need to worry. When invite expires, withdraw the EOI instantly at that time. But you can file a new EOI anytime. No need to wait for expiry of invitation.


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> With 70 points, you will get the invite on 23rdAug


Thanks mate. Bit circumspect as my points will reduce to 65 on 28/08 as its my 33rd birthday.


----------



## Beaverfangs (Aug 16, 2017)

Hey guys,

Submitted an EOI on the 03/06/2017 for Subclass 189 for ICT Business Analyst - 261111. 

I have 70 points. 

Do you think I have chance for an invitation 23rd August? 

Appreciate all the feedback


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

parth1310 said:


> *UPDATE on the above post:*
> 
> Called VETASSESS to better understand my situation:
> 
> ...


I would have said thatI'm glad to have caught this but I am not really sure if I helped/tried to help in the wrong phase of your application. :-(


The commitment from VETASSESS on whether the DIBP will uphold their assessment of 'experience' was my concern as well.


I did read on other forums that the fellowship experience might be ok if you have everything mentioned as 'salary' in all the docs and not as 'scholarship' or anything. But I guess you will have to wait for the CO to get back to you, at the cost of the visa application and possible slight chance of visa rejection. You won't get penalized I guess as this is a valid reason especially since you got it confirmed from VETASSESS on their view point.


Regarding your other options, I believe if this was a 190, then the rejection chance would've been nil. So, maybe you can apply a 190 and wait for the application nomination for that ( which should be reasonably fast as you have a Phd!) . if you get nominated, then you apply for that EOI (and let this invite expire), it will most probably be fastracked as you are an experienced PHd and you will essentially get the grant for points which are completely valid, and mostly on par in terms of application grant waiting time.


But If you already have an application lodged and is in the middle of filing documents, then you must have already paid the fees for it. You might as well wait for the CO to get back. :-S , I would not do this if you have any documents which mention salary as something else (obviously, hiding the documents is not at all a valid option).


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

erpardeep said:


> Thanks mate. Bit circumspect as my points will reduce to 65 on 28/08 as its my 33rd birthday.


You should get the invitation on 23rd August round. Good luck...


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> You should get the invitation on 23rd August round. Good luck...


Thanks mate.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

erpardeep said:


> Thanks mate. Bit circumspect as my points will reduce to 65 on 28/08 as its my 33rd birthday.


Hi

wishing you all the best - there are plenty of invites for your occupation (310) to take it down into the 65 point range on 23rd August 2017 - the question is how many other EOI's went onto the system to add to the 1 week backlog from 9th August 2017. This 1000 limit could be what keeps all invites at 70 and above for another round unfortunately - will be very close for you

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## unitedlegend (Aug 15, 2017)

unitedlegend said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wondered if anyone can advise when they think I will be invited to apply through skillselect for the 189 visa under External Auditor code 221213.
> 
> ...


Can any experts help with the above? Thanks


----------



## peppi (Apr 27, 2017)

welshtone said:


> hi
> 
> wishing you all the best - there are plenty of invites for your occupation (310) to take it down into the 65 point range on 23rd august 2017 - the question is how many other eoi's went onto the system to add to the 1 week backlog from 9th august 2017. This 1000 limit could be what keeps all invites at 70 and above for another round unfortunately - will be very close for you
> 
> ...


when do us 60 pointers get considered...2633?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

peppi said:


> when do us 60 pointers get considered...2633?


Hi

Hard to see any joy for any 60 pointers this year unless the 1000 limit is changed to 2000 per round - an increase to 1700 in September for the rest of the year will not be enough to get 60 points back for the non pros like yourself

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Vara (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have lodged my EOI on 09/08/2017 for 189 VISA , for 23351 Mechanical Engr. Occupation with 75 points. What are my chances of getting a ITA on 23rg August.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vara said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI on 09/08/2017 for 189 VISA , for 23351 Mechanical Engr. Occupation with 75 points. What are my chances of getting a ITA on 23rg August.


Nothing to stop you from getting an invite in the next round

Research how you are going to pay the visa fees and prepare documents for uploading 

Cheers


----------



## Vara (Aug 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Nothing to stop you from getting an invite in the next round
> 
> Research how you are going to pay the visa fees and prepare documents for uploading
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for the swift reply, appreciate it.


----------



## satishnet13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Vara said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI on 09/08/2017 for 189 VISA , for 23351 Mechanical Engr. Occupation with 75 points. What are my chances of getting a ITA on 23rg August.




Its quite high. say a 98% chance that you would get it in the 23rd august round.


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

Beaverfangs said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Submitted an EOI on the 03/06/2017 for Subclass 189 for ICT Business Analyst - 261111.
> 
> ...


No, you don't. Maybe round after that.


----------



## anjisa (Aug 6, 2017)

Vara said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI on 09/08/2017 for 189 VISA , for 23351 Mechanical Engr. Occupation with 75 points. What are my chances of getting a ITA on 23rg August.


It looks to be difficult to fill 1000 limit for next round with current point limits except for Accountants.
So likely for all pro rata occupations (except accountants) will have their point levels reduced by 5 points.
Non-prorata may remain at same level.

That would mean, for Mech Engineers next round would be 65 cutoff points with EOI till end of November.


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Hard to see any joy for any 60 pointers this year unless the 1000 limit is changed to 2000 per round - an increase to 1700 in September for the rest of the year will not be enough to get 60 points back for the non pros like yourself
> 
> ...


What would be the chance of 65-pointers who applied in August'17 if the invitation quota increases to 2000 per month? 

Thanks,
Regards,


----------



## shilpa Garlapati (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi All,

I have EOI dated 24-March-2017 under 261313.

Any idea when can I expect the invitation?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

shilpa Garlapati said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have EOI dated 24-March-2017 under 261313.
> 
> Any idea when can I expect the invitation?


Can you share something called as "Points"?


----------



## shilpa Garlapati (Mar 21, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> Can you share something called as "Points"?



It is 65.....forgot to mention...


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

shilpa Garlapati said:


> It is 65.....forgot to mention...


You will be among the first 65 pointers to be invited for 2613. I will say wait for next 3-4 rounds. Might be lesser if no new 70 pointers are added


----------



## Saikirupa (Aug 5, 2016)

is Form 1221 and 80 required for every 18+ applicant for 189?


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

How long would be the wait for EOI submitted on 07/05/2017? 
Code: 2613
Points 65

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

dnalost said:


> How long would be the wait for EOI submitted on 07/05/2017?
> Code: 2613
> Points 65
> 
> Thanks in advance.


4-5 rounds


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> You will be among the first 65 pointers to be invited for 2613. I will say wait for next 3-4 rounds. Might be lesser if no new 70 pointers are added


It's a pessimistic guess, I think he would get an invitation in the next round, or he never get an invitation for this year. The reason is that most of 70 pointers are already cleared, and there has been only 20 days gap for 70 pointers to be added, so next round is the time for 65 pointers submitted in March, or they never get invited, since the number of 70 pointers will be increased tremendously in the next rounds


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Saikirupa said:


> is Form 1221 and 80 required for every 18+ applicant for 189?


Fill it for every applicant above 18 in 189


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> It's a pessimistic guess, I think he would get an invitation in the next round, or he never get an invitation for this year. The reason is that most of 70 pointers are already cleared, and there has been only 20 days gap for 70 pointers to be added, so next round is the time for 65 pointers submitted in March, or they never get invited, since the number of 70 pointers will be increased tremendously in the next rounds


I think 3 or 4 rounds or less is a lot more optimistic than next round or never.

You could both be right if it is next round.

The main 70 point DOE moved 29 days in 14 days - from the 12th July 2017 to 26th July 2017. I think it got to about the 2nd August 2017 for the 9th August 2017 round - so only moved 18 days in that 14 day period. I think it will move 18 days or less as more and more people look at increasing their points - so it may not get to any 65 pointers this round and a slight increase in those scoring 70 or more will keep the DOE in the 70s for the whole year if the 1000 limit remains. - but it is finely balanced and may just dip into the 65 pointers in the next round - but let's say there are only 20 invites at the 65 point mark, they may all go to Mechanical Engineers with 65 point DOEs starting from 19th November 2017.

so yes, he may be one of the first 65 pointers for 2213, but there are much older at 2335. so I think 3 or 4 rounds may be a chance, but a possibility of not at all this year if the limit remains at 1000 per round

Regards

tony Coates


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Can someone explain me about my ACS, ACS MENTION MY RELEVANT WORK AFTER SEPTEMBER 2009. Does it mean i will get 15 points as i am continually working in same company at same position till date? Will i get 15 points at end of August or from October 2017?


----------



## anjisa (Aug 6, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> I think 3 or 4 rounds or less is a lot more optimistic than next round or never.
> 
> You could both be right if it is next round.
> 
> ...


I find it hard to accept the last statement.
Considering the current 1000 slots/rounds, there will be upto 100 slots available for non pro rata applicants at existing 70 points. Non Pro rata is not expected to go down to 65 as the last EOI cutoff was till June'17 applicants and there are earlier 65 point EOI applicants on pro rata occupations. 
So in all probability cutoff should drop in all pro rata occupations by 5 points to make up for the 2000 slots in August.
It is possible that there is an influx of 2613 applicants, but this should not go for more than one round .


----------



## jk999 (Aug 16, 2017)

*jk999*

can anyone tell how long it will take for Chefs 351311 .... I submitted EOi on 6/7/2017 under 189 at 60 points and 190 at 65 points.

Thanks for reply in advance


----------



## familiarh (Jul 11, 2017)

umashanker said:


> Can someone explain me about my ACS, ACS MENTION MY RELEVANT WORK AFTER SEPTEMBER 2009. Does it mean i will get 15 points as i am continually working in same company at same position till date? Will i get 15 points at end of August or from October 2017?


You will complete 8 years of your experience in September 2017. So after that you can claim 15 Points for experience as of now you will get 10 points for the 5-8 years bracket. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2017)

65 pointers do stand a strong chance as well depending on when you applied. the whole process of 189 is bit slower due to occupation ceiling. i would advise people to apply for both 189 and 190 to save time and avoid delays in processing.



sharma1981 said:


> You will be among the first 65 pointers to be invited for 2613. I will say wait for next 3-4 rounds. Might be lesser if no new 70 pointers are added


----------



## jk999 (Aug 16, 2017)

*chef*

can anyone tell me when I get the invitation for chef 351311 , EOI submitted on 6th july 2017 for both 189 & 190...

189 : 60 points 
190 : 65 points.


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> 65 pointers do stand a strong chance as well depending on when you applied. the whole process of 189 is bit slower due to occupation ceiling. i would advise people to apply for both 189 and 190 to save time and avoid delays in processing.


Dear Austimmiacnt,

What is your opinion on the chances of a 65-point EOI application made on 5th of Aug?

Thanks,
Regards,


----------



## familiarh (Jul 11, 2017)

kaniltoraman said:


> Dear Austimmiacnt,
> 
> What is your opinion on the chances of a 65-point EOI application made on 5th of Aug?
> 
> ...


Not earlier than November I guess

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Do 65 pointers stand a chance at all? 261313. I missed by 2 days the last time. EOD 10.3.17. I think if it doesn't on 23rd will have to start aiming 20 points in the English test.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

anjisa said:


> I find it hard to accept the last statement.
> Considering the current 1000 slots/rounds, there will be upto 100 slots available for non pro rata applicants at existing 70 points. Non Pro rata is not expected to go down to 65 as the last EOI cutoff was till June'17 applicants and there are earlier 65 point EOI applicants on pro rata occupations.
> So in all probability cutoff should drop in all pro rata occupations by 5 points to make up for the 2000 slots in August.
> It is possible that there is an influx of 2613 applicants, but this should not go for more than one round .


Not sure what you mean ?

I thin there will be the following invites at 70 and above on 23rd August 2017:

Accountants = 239
Auditors = 66
ICT B A = 78
Electronics = 50 
Network Pros = 65
Other Eng = 50
Developer programmers - maybe 300 of 310
Mechanical Engineers - maybe 52 of 108

So 900 pro ratas invited of the possible 966. If there are 100 or more non pros at 70 and above on 23rd August 2017, then the remaining 10 Developer invites and 56 Mechanical Engineering invites go to the 489 EOIs and not to the 65 pointers in the 189 pool as the 1000 was exhausted at the 70 point level. If that happens every round (and more and more EOIs will go in at 70 and above with time, as others realise they need more points and 60 or 65 is not going to be enough - then if 1000 remains the limit, there is a possibility that no 65 point invites will be seen until the 1000 limit is relaxed. Or if there are less than 100 non pros at 70 and above on 23rd August, then some or all of the Mechanical, and possibly Developer invites, will go to the old 65 pointers in the queue.

Regards

tony Coates


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> I would have said thatI'm glad to have caught this but I am not really sure if I helped/tried to help in the wrong phase of your application. :-(
> 
> 
> The commitment from VETASSESS on whether the DIBP will uphold their assessment of 'experience' was my concern as well.
> ...


Your comment did actually help me by the way. All my PhD documents mentions "stipend" and not salary; and this stopped me right in the tracks. I did some research today and concluded that a stipend wont be considered as paid employment, and it may result in a possible visa refusal.

I still haven't lodged the visa, so now planning to submit a new 190 EOI, and will let the current invite expire. This seems like the most logical step at the moment. 

However, I would still like to know one thing. Say I proceed with this 189 invite, and the CO decides to deduct the 5 points claimed for PhD experience; lowering my points total to 65. What happens then? I read in a few forums that in such a case COs have granted visas. However, based on my analysis, in all these cases, the new lowered points total was equal or more than the lowest points for that particular invitation round or latter rounds. 

If that's the case, at the moment I wont stand a chance; as 9th Aug round (mine) had lowest invites at 70. However, if I wait for a couple of rounds and lodge visa by Sep end and pray the next rounds has some invites with 65 points; is their a possibility that the CO might consider granting me a visa after deducting appropriate points?

Just wondering.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> anjisa said:
> 
> 
> > I find it hard to accept the last statement.
> ...




Tony - Just want to understand for my occupation. 300 invites for 70 and above is not realistic. Considering till 3rd Aug everyone has been invited. How can 2 weeks add 300 70 pointers in the pool.


----------



## mohitkashyap (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi,

Can we get PCC done before invitation? Because many people here get their clearance even before invitation!!
Why i am asking is, because Indian embassy even Singapore Police requires invitation letter/Reason before processing the clearance.

Please let me know.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Tony - Just want to understand for my occupation. 300 invites for 70 and above is not realistic. Considering till 3rd Aug everyone has been invited. How can 2 weeks add 300 70 pointers in the pool.


Hi

Just putting an example of how it works - you have 6 days of 70 point backlog also - but yes, let's say 150 of 310 get invited and half of the mechanical engineers, then more likely to get down below 70 points and have up to 160 invites for their 65 point backlog unless the 1000 gets hit with the 58 Mechanical Engineers first - many variables but the big question is can it get into the 65 pointers and give some hope

tony


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > Tony - Just want to understand for my occupation. 300 invites for 70 and above is not realistic. Considering till 3rd Aug everyone has been invited. How can 2 weeks add 300 70 pointers in the pool.
> ...


Ok, This gives me good hope. As till 3rd Aug, 70 pointers were invited. 4th to 22nd = 19 days. In the last round 70 pointers backlogs were cleared up to 42 days (assuming 310 invites, the lesser it was the better for next round as the queue of 70 assumed is less). So with 150 65 point invites in Developer, high chances are it will invite atleast 50 before it touches the 1000 central ceiling and the rest may go 489


----------



## abbas.kakajewala (Aug 16, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Ok, This gives me good hope. As till 3rd Aug, 70 pointers were invited. 4th to 22nd = 19 days. In the last round 70 pointers backlogs were cleared up to 42 days (assuming 310 invites, the lesser it was the better for next round as the queue of 70 assumed is less). So with 150 65 point invites in Developer, high chances are it will invite atleast 50 before it touches the 1000 central ceiling and the rest may go 489


Hi Guys
i have submitted my EOI on 12th July 2017

Claiming 80 points for 190 for NSW
Claiming 75 points for 189 for NSW
Accountant

Still no Invitation

Can someone from the same occupation clarify whether they got invitation with lower or higher points.


----------



## Beaverfangs (Aug 16, 2017)

Sub# said:


> No, you don't. Maybe round after that.


Thanks man! Appreciate it


----------



## AmarS (Apr 27, 2017)

Code 2613, points 65, EOI date 29th April 2017, any hope to get Invitation in next Month, please advise.


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

9th August round results are released. Cut off date is 4/8/17 with 70 points. Seems like they will be sending invites to 65 pointers starting from next round.


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

Just wanted to know if i update my EOI would it have any effect on the invitation? 
Some of my educational dates were incorrect. Nothing special


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

osamapervez said:


> Just wanted to know if i update my EOI would it have any effect on the invitation?
> Some of my educational dates were incorrect. Nothing special
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just changing Educational dates would have no bearing on your date of effect and hence would not affect your invitation

Change to correct dates ASAP

Cheers


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Just changing Educational dates would have no bearing on your date of effect and hence would not affect your invitation
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply. In dates my year was right, just had some minor issue with the day and month. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

osamapervez said:


> Thanks for the reply. In dates my year was right, just had some minor issue with the day and month.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What the members should realize that it is very important that correct dates are given in the EOI

At any stage you come to realize that you have given any wrong dates, they should immediately correct the same without analyzing the consequence whether the change will result ion change of dates of effect in the EOI or not

The consequences of a wrong date will invariably be much more then a change in the date of effect, if any

Cheers


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

The new ceiling list has been released, It seems the 5 percent quota already used for most of pro-rata occupations, for example, 2613 is now 920, the question is how many places left for 489 and how we can find out how many quota went to 489 for 2613? this is isach analysis: 



> With only 1000 places, many of the pro rata occupations did not receive their full allocation into the 189 category. Instead after 1000 invites had been issued there looks to have been places left in Electronics Engineers, Mech/Indus/Prod Engineers, Software and Computer programmers. These then flowed to the 489 (family) invites to bump that up from a usual 30 odd to 123 this round. This has happened for 3 rounds now and pro rata invitations will continue to leak to the 489s until DIBP increase the total round invites to well above the current 1000.


----------



## Samizdat (Aug 11, 2017)

brs said:


> 9th August round results are released. Cut off date is 4/8/17 with 70 points. Seems like they will be sending invites to 65 pointers starting from next round.


This is so ridiculous. Chances are that Electronics Engineer, Computer Network Professionals and Software and Applications Programmers with 65 points will be invited next round while Nurse, Civil Engineer will not be invited even if you have 70 points.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> The new ceiling list has been released, It seems the 5 percent quota already used for most of pro-rata occupations, for example, 2613 is now 920, the question is how many places left for 489 and how we can find out how many quota went to 489 for 2613? this is isach analysis:
> 
> 
> 
> > With only 1000 places, many of the pro rata occupations did not receive their full allocation into the 189 category. Instead after 1000 invites had been issued there looks to have been places left in Electronics Engineers, Mech/Indus/Prod Engineers, Software and Computer programmers. These then flowed to the 489 (family) invites to bump that up from a usual 30 odd to 123 this round. This has happened for 3 rounds now and pro rata invitations will continue to leak to the 489s until DIBP increase the total round invites to well above the current 1000.



479 invite in 2613 category would not be more than 10% . So assume about 30 to 35. The same would stand true for all other pro rata.


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

Samizdat said:


> This is so ridiculous. Chances are that Electronics Engineer, Computer Network Professionals and Software and Applications Programmers with 65 points will be invited next round while Nurse, Civil Engineer will not be invited even if you have 70 points.


You should be fine if you have 70 points I suppose.


----------



## Samizdat (Aug 11, 2017)

brs said:


> You should be fine if you have 70 points I suppose.


I dont have 70 and even you, say as a nurse who have 70 point and submit EOI on Aug 21, may need to wait for Sep 6 round. So irrational.


----------



## GiridihToMelbourne (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi Tony.. You've mentioned, "..and possibly Developer invites, will go to the old 65 pointers in the queue."

No one knows the number of people who are still in the queue with 65 points, with EOI DOE between March and April. What do you think would be the DOE for 2613 Software Engineer's ANZSCO with 65-points in the 23rd Aug round if at all we see a few invitations?


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

Samizdat said:


> I dont have 70 and even you, say as a nurse who have 70 point and submit EOI on Aug 21, may need to wait for Sep 6 round. So irrational.


Ahh yeah, I didn't think of that. You are right, it is so unfair. Personally, as a mechanical engineer with 60 points, I am already so frustrated. I am trying to improve my PTE but my visa (sub 476) is expiring in 11th September. Seems like I gotta apply for student visa and spend extra $2500-$3000. It is unlikely I'll get 79+ on PTE in couple weeks.


----------



## Samizdat (Aug 11, 2017)

brs said:


> Ahh yeah, I didn't think of that. You are right, it is so unfair. Personally, as a mechanical engineer with 60 points, I am already so frustrated. I am trying to improve my PTE but my visa (sub 476) is expiring in 11th September. Seems like I gotta apply for student visa and spend extra $2500-$3000. It is unlikely I'll get 79+ on PTE in couple weeks.


 My 476 visa is going to expire too. I don't know what to do now. I think we have bad luck. I submit in July. I could have got the invitation if I submitted in June. Sigh. If we apply for student visa will that be eligible for a bridging visa?


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Its seems 261313 more then 200 backlog with 65 points will be clear, my assumption 65 points upto April 20 will be clear.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

umashanker said:


> Its seems 261313 more then 200 backlog with 65 points will be clear, my assumption 65 points upto April 20 will be clear.


From 9th March to 20th April 65 invites. I am afraid it will take a 42 days jump for 65 pointers as the queue for 65 is more as compared to the queue for 70.


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

Samizdat said:


> My 476 visa is going to expire too. I don't know what to do now. I think we have bad luck. I submit in July. I could have got the invitation if I submitted in June. Sigh. If we apply for student visa will that be eligible for a bridging visa?


I know, it is so annoying. Especially for people like you who had a chance in June. They turned everything upside down.

And yes, you get a bridging visa until your student visa is granted. This would take a few weeks. I recommend you to improve your PTE score if you have 60 points. Otherwise it is just a torture to wait points to go down.


----------



## Samizdat (Aug 11, 2017)

brs said:


> I know, it is so annoying. Especially for people like you who had a chance in June. They turned everything upside down.
> 
> And yes, you get a bridging visa until your student visa is granted. This would take a few weeks. I recommend you to improve your PTE score if you have 60 points. Otherwise it is just a torture to wait points to go down.


Thanks bro. Student visa will not allow us to work in Australia tho. What if we get the 189 invitation before the student visa is granted? Can we withdrawl the student visa, lodge 189 visa application and then apply for a new bridging visa that will allow us to work like 476 visa does?


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

umashanker said:


> Its seems 261313 more then 200 backlog with 65 points will be clear, my assumption 65 points upto April 20 will be clear.


Bro, the number of 65 invites are double of 70. So it's almost certain that it won't move until April 20 for 65 pointers.


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

Samizdat said:


> Thanks bro. Student visa will not allow us to work in Australia tho. What if we get the 189 invitation before the student visa is granted? Can we withdrawl the student visa, lodge 189 visa application and then apply for a new bridging visa that will allow us to work like 476 visa does?


You'll have working rights during the time you hold the bridging visa. Once your student visa is granted, you'll have a 40 hours limit fortnightly. 

Actually the question you asked is what I was wondering. Because I may end up being in that situation. I was thinking to ask people here what happens if we get invited while we are holding a bridging visa. Please hit me up if you get the answer.


----------



## Samizdat (Aug 11, 2017)

brs said:


> You'll have working rights during the time you hold the bridging visa. Once your student visa is granted, you'll have a 40 hours limit fortnightly.
> 
> Actually the question you asked is what I was wondering. Because I may end up being in that situation. I was thinking to ask people here what happens if we get invited while we are holding a bridging visa. Please hit me up if you get the answer.


I have just learnt that 476 visa holders are not eligible for applying for student visa...


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend has been updated with the following:

1. August 9, 2017 Round Results
2. State Nominations for the month of July 2017


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

Samizdat said:


> I have just learnt that 476 visa holders are not eligible for applying for student visa...


I have few 476 visa holder friends who applied and got their student visas.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend has been updated with the following:
> 
> 1. August 9, 2017 Round Results
> 2. State Nominations for the 6month of July 2017


 If the overall cutoff decreases to 65 points in the next round then only we 65 pointers stand a chance this year. 

How is the overall cutoff date and points decided?

Either 30 remaining electronics did not get invited as 
1) Over all cutoff remained at 70 with DOE as 4th Aug.
2) The central 1000 ceiling reached.

Still the chances of 65 point DOE is in ambiguity.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

If the overall cutoff decreases to 65 points in the next round then only we 65 pointers stand a chance this year. 

How is the overall cutoff date and points decided?

The 30 remaining electronics did not get invited as :
1) Over all cutoff remained at 70 with DOE as 4th Aug.
2) The central 1000 ceiling reached.

Still the chances of 65 point DOE is in ambiguity.


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend has been updated with the following:
> 
> 1. August 9, 2017 Round Results
> 2. State Nominations for the month of July 2017


 I could find a lot of wrong data for 2613 data. But most of them are fine.

What I could summarize 2613 as follows.
July 12 - All 75+ invited till date . 70 for 1 month
July 26 - 70+ for 2 months.
Aug 9 - 70+ for 40 days(almost 1.5 months)

Numbers invited remained same 310 every round.

Aug 23 - 70 + for 18 days for sure. It should also start 65. But not sure about their strategy.


----------



## Samizdat (Aug 11, 2017)

brs said:


> I have few 476 visa holder friends who applied and got their student visas.


Oh thats great!!! From what I had learnt, 476 visa holders couldn't apply for student visas. (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/136674-476-visa-student-visa.html). Maybe they change the eligibilty. Hope the 189 invitation comes before the student visa so we will have full working rights on the bridging visa ...


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Phil_Laurent said:


> BulletAK said:
> 
> 
> > Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend has been updated with the following:
> ...



The concerning point is why Electronic engineers with 65 were not invited this time as it's about 30 invites short.
May be no more 65 invites going forward.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Phil_Laurent said:


> I could find a lot of wrong data for 2613 data. But most of them are fine.
> 
> What I could summarize 2613 as follows.
> July 12 - All 75+ invited till date . 70 for 1 month
> ...


Whats wrong with the data values? These values are published by DIBP.


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> The concerning point is why Electronic engineers with 65 were not invited this time as it's about 30 invites short.
> May be no more 65 invites going forward.


Looks like 70 is the new 60...


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

Unless the current invitation trend changes and/or the ceiling is increased, 2335-65 pointers who applied after March-April'17 have no chance at all!


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi Guys,

As per skillselect 9th August round, last invitation has gone to 70 point with DOE as 4th August for 2631.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

leoujjawal said:


> The concerning point is why Electronic engineers with 65 were not invited this time as it's about 30 invites short.
> May be no more 65 invites going forward.


They must have deliberately kept the cutoff at 70 for Electronics. Rest of the invitations could have gone to 70 pointers from Non Pro-rata occupations, which seems logical. I do not see cutoff going to 65 points this month. total invitation cap must be raised to 2000 for a round to have a free flow round.


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Please respond*

Dear members,
Please answer my query! I yet to send the Scores.


surerereddy said:


> Dear members,
> So, we can send the scores to DIBP anytime before we submit the application, can't we? I mean, before getting invited as well.
> 
> The relevant institute name I see is "Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) - DIBP - Visa Applications" in Pearson account to send the scores. Is this the one?


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> They must have deliberately kept the cutoff at 70 for Electronics. Rest of the invitations could have gone to 70 pointers from Non Pro-rata occupations, which seems logical. I do not see cutoff going to 65 points this month. total invitation cap must be raised to 2000 for a round to have a free flow round.


All the Nonpro rata with 70 will by default get invited. This logic is baseless. There might be hardly 10-20 non pro rata with 70 pointers. Well, all theories will get apparent on 23rd.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> Dear members,
> Please answer my query! I yet to send the Scores.


Yes you can And yes that entry is correct. 

Better do it after lodging the EOI


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

The main reason 30 invites did no go to electronics is the overall cutoff remained at 4th Aug. There would be even electronics applicants of 05th - 8th Aug.

The question is how is the overall cutoff doe decided.


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Thank you.*

Yes, I have already lodged EOI in March 2017.


sharma1981 said:


> Yes you can And yes that entry is correct.
> 
> Better do it after lodging the EOI


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> Yes, I have already lodged EOI in March 2017.


Then submit the PTE scores to DIBP. If you are unable to do that and get the message that can't send again then assume that scores already reached DIBP


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

Phil_Laurent said:


> I could find a lot of wrong data for 2613 data. But most of them are fine.
> 
> What I could summarize 2613 as follows.
> July 12 - All 75+ invited till date . 70 for 1 month
> ...


Your data is right as it is published in DIBP.
Just to add that the last pick of 65 points for 2613 was 8th Mar 2017. Hoping that starting 23rd Aug they will start picking from that and onwards.
Mine is filed on 28th Apr. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## erbansal2k6 (Jul 21, 2017)

I submitted my EOI on 13 March 2017 with 65 points for 261313.

Is there any chance of getting EOI invite in the 2nd round of August 2017....

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## saibaba456 (Mar 9, 2017)

erbansal2k6 said:


> I submitted my EOI on 13 March 2017 with 65 points for 261313.
> 
> Is there any chance of getting EOI invite in the 2nd round of August 2017....
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Most likely we might get invited. :fingerscrossed:

I submitted my EOI on 17th March 65 Points - 2613 category.


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

Maybe yes as they will have around 20 days of 70 pointers to clear.


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

I have submitted My EOI today with 70 points. When can I expect invite?.

code : 261312.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

satish5b8 said:


> I have submitted My EOI today with 70 points. When can I expect invite?.
> 
> code : 261312.


Next round on 23rd August

Make preparations for visa fees payment and uploading documents 

Cheers


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Next round on 23rd August
> 
> Make preparations for visa fees payment and uploading documents
> 
> Cheers


sure, thank you.


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Strange data for 2631:
12/07: 60 days: 65 invited
26/07: 84 days: 65 invited
09/08: 37 days: 65 invited (till 4th Aug)
Huge variation in the days moved and EOIs invited.
Even if we go with the last round figures which is the least movement i.e. 1.7 EOIs/day for 70/70+, so the next round (23rd Aug) having 19 days of movement, should have at most 32 nos. of 70/70 EOIs.
This means remaining 33 invites (65-32) should go to the 65 pointers of Feb17 EOIs in the next round.

If 65 pointers still doesn't gets invited in the next round then something else is going on ?


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

erbansal2k6 said:


> I submitted my EOI on 13 March 2017 with 65 points for 261313.
> 
> Is there any chance of getting EOI invite in the 2nd round of August 2017....
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


 You stand a good chance. But since it's 65 points, we cannot be sure as we are not sure on the trend. There is no trend anyway this year as its totally different from last year.?


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

9th August results out :

+---------------------------+--------------------------------------------------------+--------------+----------------------+
| Occupation Identification | Description | Points score | Visa date of effect |
+---------------------------+--------------------------------------------------------+--------------+----------------------+
| 2211  | Accountants | 75 | 24/06/2017 11:51 am |
+---------------------------+--------------------------------------------------------+--------------+----------------------+
| 2212 | Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers | 75 | 30/05/2017 12:03 am |
+---------------------------+--------------------------------------------------------+--------------+----------------------+
| 2334 | Electronics Engineer | 70 | 04/08/2017 6:16 pm |
+---------------------------+--------------------------------------------------------+--------------+----------------------+
| 2335 | Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers | 70 | 02/08/2017 10:16 pm |
+---------------------------+--------------------------------------------------------+--------------+----------------------+
| 2339 | Other Engineering Professionals | 70 | 09/07/2017 11:37 pm |
+---------------------------+--------------------------------------------------------+--------------+----------------------+
| 2611 | ICT Business and ​System Analysts | 70 | 12/04/2017 4:14 pm |
+---------------------------+--------------------------------------------------------+--------------+----------------------+
| 2613 | Software and Applications Programmers | 70 | 04/08/2017 5:17 pm |
+---------------------------+--------------------------------------------------------+--------------+----------------------+
| 2631 | Computer Network Professionals | 70 | 04/08/2017 1:30 pm |
+---------------------------+--------------------------------------------------------+--------------+----------------------+


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

erbansal2k6 said:


> I submitted my EOI on 13 March 2017 with 65 points for 261313.
> 
> Is there any chance of getting EOI invite in the 2nd round of August 2017....
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Highly unlikely .. As in next round, along with 19 days of 70 pointers, you need to go past 5 days of 65 pointers.. I guess you might get the invitation in Sept month's round 1


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Dgrover said:


> Strange data for 2631:
> 12/07: 60 days: 65 invited
> 26/07: 84 days: 65 invited
> 09/08: 37 days: 65 invited (till 4th Aug)
> ...


Look like 2631 didn't get all its invites out before the 1000 total ran out, hence the slow move last round. Nice if you're on a 489FS, as many pro-rata are essentially getting invited for 50 points (+10) whereas their 189 compadres are waiting at 70 points.


----------



## quynhtong2889 (Jun 18, 2017)

EOI loged 06/05/2017 - 65 points 
software developer: 261312
Anybody think when can I get the invitation? Thank you


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

quynhtong2889 said:


> EOI loged 06/05/2017 - 65 points
> software developer: 261312
> Anybody think when can I get the invitation? Thank you
> 
> ...


Not sure but it will take at least 3 rounds for your DOE


----------



## quynhtong2889 (Jun 18, 2017)

AnkurMalik said:


> Not sure but it will take at least 3 rounds for your DOE


Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Thank you Again!*

Thank you.


sharma1981 said:


> Then submit the PTE scores to DIBP. If you are unable to do that and get the message that can't send again then assume that scores already reached DIBP


----------



## mojolito (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi guys!

New here.

Just got my PTE results this week. Took it to increase my points. I am now at 75 for occupation 263311 <Telco Engineer>. DOE is now Aug16, 2017. Will Inbe invited next round even if my occupation is non-pro rata?

Thanks!


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

mojolito said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> New here.
> 
> ...


Sure thing mate.


----------



## rickiinator (Sep 11, 2016)

Developer programmer
point 70
2 eoi submitted 17.08.2017(189,190)
awaiting invite in next round


----------



## sbhadya (Aug 9, 2017)

EOI logged on 09/08/2017 - 65 points
mechanical engineer - 233512

Any chance of getting invitation in 2nd round of August?


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

rickiinator said:


> Developer programmer
> point 70
> 2 eoi submitted 17.08.2017(189,190)
> awaiting invite in next round


Surely, you will get.


----------



## sree11 (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks like, people like me with lodging date of 12th August with 65 points in 2613 (Software Engineer) may not see the light for several months. 
One Question to seniors here, do candidates who are picked by the lottery on the invitation day get an email right away, or will it take some time? I see the 9th August results are updated on SkillSelect after a week, so I am wondering do the candidates also get emails that late?


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

*Expected time to get ITA SC189 or SC190*

Hello experts,

Can anyone predict on time to get an ITA under SC189 or SC190? 

My details are as below:

ANZSCO	: 261313 

ACS + Outcome : 24th Mar 2017

PTE 29 Jul 17: Overall: 82 : L: 81, R:80, W:88, S:72 :rant:

EOI (189) : 1st Aug 2017 (65 points), NSW (65 + 5)

ITA: :fingerscrossed:

Should I try luck with PTE A again?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

amitsutar said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Can anyone predict on time to get an ITA under SC189 or SC190?
> 
> ...



Submit the EOI with 189. Lets see the outcome of 22nd Aug. If still 70 pointers are there for 2613 then you need to wait for 3-4 rounds. Retrying PTE is always better as that will get you sure shot invite immediatly


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Submit the EOI with 189. Lets see the outcome of 22nd Aug. If still 70 pointers are there for 2613 then you need to wait for 3-4 rounds. Retrying PTE is always better as that will get you sure shot invite immediatly


Thanks for quick reply. I have looked at the trend for last year. And in 2nd round of Aug 2016 the EOI cut off date was 27-Jun-2017 (But the cutoff points were 65  ).

In Sep 2016 there were 678 invitations in 2613 group and EOI cutoff cleared up to 20th Aug 2016. 

Should we expect something similar this year as well? 

BTW, I have filed EOI on 1st Aug 2017 itself.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

amitsutar said:


> Thanks for quick reply. I have looked at the trend for last year. And in 2nd round of Aug 2016 the EOI cut off date was 27-Jun-2017 (But the cutoff points were 65  ).
> 
> In Sep 2016 there were 678 invitations in 2613 group and EOI cutoff cleared up to 20th Aug 2016.
> 
> ...


This year cutoff are a bit high and also there is a limit of 1000 invitations per round. So its not fair to compare last year with this. However, 70 pointers for 2613 might get cleared at better rate so there is chance for 65 pointers. But as everyone says that those are just guesses


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> This year cutoff are a bit high and also there is a limit of 1000 invitations per round. So its not fair to compare last year with this. However, 70 pointers for 2613 might get cleared at better rate so there is chance for 65 pointers. But as everyone says that those are just guesses


Yeah.. that's correct. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Rawatvineet (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi All, 
Can I have a prediction on my invite for ICT Business Analyst with 70 score and submitted on 4th May 2017 ? And can someone help me with the pro rata occupation concept ?


----------



## sree11 (Jun 20, 2017)

Do any one here know if candidates picked by the lottery are sent an invitation email the same as the round (lets say 9th August), or will it take some time? I see the 9th August results are updated on SkillSelect after a week, so I am wondering do the candidates also get emails that late?


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

sree11 said:


> Do any one here know if candidates picked by the lottery are sent an invitation email the same as the round (lets say 9th August), or will it take some time? I see the 9th August results are updated on SkillSelect after a week, so I am wondering do the candidates also get emails that late?


For Aug 9th the results were out after midnight (Canberra time). The selected candidates get an email within 5-10 minutes of that time. But if you were to login to your eoi/skillselect, the status would, to the best of my knowledge, instantaneously reflect as 'invited'. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Rawatvineet said:


> Hi All,
> Can I have a prediction on my invite for ICT Business Analyst with 70 score and submitted on 4th May 2017 ? And can someone help me with the pro rata occupation concept ?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...KOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=63054913

In 3-6 rounds may be for you.


----------



## MiaKenKo (Aug 17, 2017)

252411 occupational therapist
60 points
Age 30 points
Education 20 points
Overseas working experience 5 points
Australian working experience 5 points

I just submitted my EOI on 16th of August and I'm nervous/a bit worried. Can anyone share any thoughts i.e. Success rate and recommendation, please? ???Good luck to everyone!


----------



## MiaKenKo (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm in the same situation. How nerve racking! Good luck!!


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

I already received an invite on 9th Aug at 70 points for non-pro rata occupation.

However, due to some doubts I intend not to apply. And instead, I have submitted a new EOI with 60 points (deducting 10 points for experience) for 189 and 190. 

The future for a 60 pointer looks bleak at the moment; still, can someone suggest when can I get a 189 invite?


----------



## Expatdown (Jul 1, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> The main reason 30 invites did no go to electronics is the overall cutoff remained at 4th Aug. There would be even electronics applicants of 05th - 8th Aug.
> 
> The question is how is the overall cutoff doe decided.



Hi,
I feel strange with the number of invitation for this round though.
" There would be even electronics applicants of 05th - 8th Aug." Would you mind to further elaborate what does it mean? What is the effect on next invitation round for this occupation?

Cheers


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

sree11 said:


> One Question to seniors here, do candidates who are picked by the lottery on the invitation day get an email right away, or will it take some time? I see the 9th August results are updated on SkillSelect after a week, so I am wondering do the candidates also get emails that late?


You get your email after midnight Canberra time.

Also remember, this is not a lottery but a very well defined system. Luck has literally no play into getting an invitation.


----------



## gnana1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

Need suggestions,

I want to get my health check up completed. I've created my HAP ID and got the e-referral letter and also my health declaration is completed. 

What is the next course of action, is there anything that I am missing for Health check? 

Actually Soon I will be leaving to Kuwait for working. So thought I will finish my PCC and Health check before I leave. Just that hoping, may be August 23rd or in September i might get the invitation. 

Can I get my PR done from Kuwait also? 

Is anyone completed medical assessment from Bangalore, Kindly let me know. I am thinking of getting an appointment with ELBIT DIAGNOSTIC, Bangalore

If there are any other important things that I am missing please do let me highlight or warn me.

Thanks for all the support and help, you guys are wonderful humans.


ANZSCO Code: 261313, Software Engineer
PTE-A: L 71, R 68, S 79, W 71 : 14th April 2017
ACS (+Ve) : 14th June 2017
EOI Lodged (189) : 65 points : 15 June 2017 
PCC: Done
MED:
Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged:


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

sree11 said:


> Looks like, people like me with lodging date of 12th August with 65 points in 2613 (Software Engineer) may not see the light for several months.
> One Question to seniors here, do candidates who are picked by the lottery on the invitation day get an email right away, or will it take some time? I see the 9th August results are updated on SkillSelect after a week, so I am wondering do the candidates also get emails that late?


Yes. I am in similar situation. As only people got invited in last 3 rounds were with 70 + points. For the people who have filed EOI in Aug 2017 the waiting period would be 4-5 months.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sree11 said:


> Looks like, people like me with lodging date of 12th August with 65 points in 2613 (Software Engineer) may not see the light for several months.
> One Question to seniors here, do candidates who are picked by the lottery on the invitation day get an email right away, or will it take some time? I see the 9th August results are updated on SkillSelect after a week, so I am wondering do the candidates also get emails that late?


There is no lottery
The Skillselect invitation process is very transparent

Higher points get invited earlier irrespective of lodging date
Equal points earlier lodging date gets priority 

The invites are sent within a few minutes of 12.01 AM Australia time on the invitation day

Cheers


----------



## Beaverfangs (Aug 16, 2017)

Sub# said:


> No, you don't. Maybe round after that.


Thanks man!


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Expatdown said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > The main reason 30 invites did no go to electronics is the overall cutoff remained at 4th Aug. There would be even electronics applicants of 05th - 8th Aug.
> ...


Not only this occupation but all others are also in ambiguity....Will 65 pointers get invited on 23rd..?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gnana1986 said:


> Need suggestions,
> 
> I want to get my health check up completed. I've created my HAP ID and got the e-referral letter and also my health declaration is completed.
> 
> ...


It does not matter where you do the meds. 

I've lived in Germany, when looking for clinic, called to countries next to me (Switzerland, France, Austria) to compare prices... eventually did my meds in Russia, 3 month before lodging a visa as i was on holidays there.


----------



## wjd322wo (Aug 4, 2017)

*65 pointer next round*

Hi guys,

So, I have checked the 9th Aug round result report. And hopefully we can see the 65 pointers get invite next week.

But one thing I can not understand is that why 2334 electronics engineers with 65 pointers did not receive their invite? Only 20 of them got invitation while there are 30 more spaces. I thought that means all 70 pointers with 2334 got invited.

Wouldn't it make more sense to fill up that 30 invitations with 65 pointers?

btw, I'm a 65 pointer on electronics engineer with 06/05/17 DOE. Hopefully I can get invite next week as iscah.com predicted:fingerscrossed:


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

wjd322wo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Am an electronic engineer as well with 65 points with DOE 8/8/17 
Can i also expect the invitation in next round?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavmail7 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have lodged my EOI today with 70 points for 263111. Do I have a chance in the upcoming rounds of August or September?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hey guys,

No offence to anyone.

It's a kind request to all that please use your brain while lodging EOI. Don't claim those points which you are not sure of. Use Consultant's help if you are not sure of claiming points. Making 70,75 points these days are directly grant of invitation in first round, however, if you think you have to cancel that invite and you're not gonna accept it, you're making other guys suffer. There are plenty guys on 60,65 even in 70 points from long time to wait for invitations. And your stupidness makes them to again. 1000 invitations per round has already limited the invitations so please please think once again while submitting EOI.


Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samizdat (Aug 11, 2017)

wjd322wo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So, I have checked the 9th Aug round result report. And hopefully we can see the 65 pointers get invite next week.
> 
> ...


If you look at the Visa dates of effect of non pro rata, 2334, 2613 and 2631, they are all Aug 4th. So I guess the system is desgined in such a way that the DOE of pro rata will not be earlier than non pro rata having the same points. So if I am right, you will not see any occupation in pra rata get invited while non pro rata occupations having higher points don't , which means, electronic engineer having 65 points will not be invited unless non pro rata 65 pointers with ealier DOE have got invited. Just my assumption.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

wjd322wo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So, I have checked the 9th Aug round result report. And hopefully we can see the 65 pointers get invite next week.
> 
> ...


Where did they predict this? I don't find any prediction for 65 point holders.


----------



## wjd322wo (Aug 4, 2017)

osamapervez said:


> Am an electronic engineer as well with 65 points with DOE 8/8/17
> Can i also expect the invitation in next round?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi friend,
Unfortunately I don't think you have shot in next round due to your DOE. If 70 point with DOE 4/8/17 invite from 9th Aug round was the last 70 backlog, It means it took 3 rounds to clear all 70+ backlogs. As you can understand number of 65 pointers are larger than 70+pointers, I believe you have to wait for few months.


If iscah.com's analysis is correct, you have to wait for minimum 5 more months. Sorry I can not share the link as expatforum.com doesn't let me post link. Have a look at 6th Aug news post from iscah.com.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Samizdat said:


> If you look at the Visa dates of effect of non pro rata, 2334, 2613 and 2631, they are all Aug 4th. So I guess the system is desgined in such a way that the DOE of pro rata will not be earlier than non pro rata having the same points. So if I am right, you will not see any occupation in pra rata get invited while non pro rata occupations having higher points don't , which means, electronic engineer having 65 points will not be invited unless non pro rata 65 pointers with ealier DOE have got invited. Just my assumption.


You are wrong. All the Pro rata with 65 points will get invited (according to the indivdual cieling) before any non pro rata with 65 is invited. This is the reason non pro rata with 65 ponints are not getting invited even. The primary reason according to me that electronics with 65 did not get invited is that the 1000 central limit reached.


----------



## wjd322wo (Aug 4, 2017)

Samizdat said:


> If you look at the Visa dates of effect of non pro rata, 2334, 2613 and 2631, they are all Aug 4th. So I guess the system is desgined in such a way that the DOE of pro rata will not be earlier than non pro rata having the same points. So if I am right, you will not see any occupation in pra rata get invited while non pro rata occupations having higher points don't , which means, electronic engineer having 65 points will not be invited unless non pro rata 65 pointers with ealier DOE have got invited. Just my assumption.


Hi thanks for sharing your idea.

I actually have not thought in that way and you may be right. However why would they leave 30 invites from 2334? I know unofficially all occupations are like pro rata at the moment but wouldn't it make more sense to reduce pro rata occupation as quick as possible first? 

Also, what do you mean about "DOE of pro rata will not be earlier than non pro rata having the same point"? If that is correct, wouldn't we have seen bunch of non pro rata 70+pointers invite in the first round of July?


----------



## Samizdat (Aug 11, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> You are wrong. All the Pro rata with 65 points will get invited (according to the indivdual cieling) before any non pro rata with 65 is invited. This is the reason non pro rata with 65 ponints are not getting invited even. The primary reason according to me that electronics with 65 did not get invited is that the 1000 central limit reached.


In my opinion, certain amount of invitations (say 5% of the indivdual ceilings) will be allocated to pro rata first when they have higher pointers or eariler DOE than non pro rata. Non pro rata with 65 points have not not been invited because there are only 1000 invitations pre round and there are enough 70 pointers in the pro rata pool. So if I am right, the 30 seats that you thot should allocated to electronic engineers were allocated to non pro rata 70 pointers, making the DOE the same. However, as the DOE of non pro rata 65 pointers is June 24, so electronic engineer having 65 points with DOE before June 24 will be invited after all non pro rata 70 pointers are cleaned. Just my opinion...


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Samizdat said:


> In my opinion, certain amount of invitations (say 5% of the indivdual ceilings) will be allocated to pro rata first when they have higher pointers or eariler DOE than non pro rata. Non pro rata with 65 points have not not been invited because there are only 1000 invitations pre round and there are enough 70 pointers in the pro rata pool. So if I am right, the 30 seats that you thot should allocated to electronic engineers were allocated to non pro rata 70 pointers, making the DOE the same. However, as the DOE of non pro rata 65 pointers is June 24, so electronic engineer having 65 points with DOE before June 24 will be invited after all non pro rata 70 pointers are cleaned. Just my opinion...



Ok. What's your take on 2613* Developer Programmers? Aug 4th - 70 all were invited...With 310 as the round invitations. And assuming 150 are 70 pointers on 23rd Aug. Do the rest 210 -150 = 160... 65 pointers stand a chance or it will follow the trend what happened with electronics on 9th AUg


----------



## Samizdat (Aug 11, 2017)

wjd322wo said:


> Hi thanks for sharing your idea.
> 
> I actually have not thought in that way and you may be right. However why would they leave 30 invites from 2334? I know unofficially all occupations are like pro rata at the moment but wouldn't it make more sense to reduce pro rata occupation as quick as possible first?
> 
> Also, what do you mean about "DOE of pro rata will not be earlier than non pro rata having the same point"? If that is correct, wouldn't we have seen bunch of non pro rata 70+pointers invite in the first round of July?


The DOE of non pro rata on first round of July is 16/06/2017, which is later than any of occupations in pro rata. I think they gave, say 5% of the ceiling invitations to those occupations in pro rata list and then left the rest for non pro rata. But when non pro rata have higher pointers or ealier DOE than a certain occupations in pro rata list, they won't give 5% of its ceiling to that pro rata occupation, but base on the points and then DOE. Just my assupmtion...


----------



## Samizdat (Aug 11, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Ok. What's your take on 2613* Developer Programmers? Aug 4th - 70 all were invited...With 310 as the round invitations. And assuming 150 are 70 pointers on 23rd Aug. Do the rest 210 -150 = 160... 65 pointers stand a chance or it will follow the trend what happened with electronics on 9th AUg


I am not sure if I am correct. But if your DOE is before June 24 then that should be fine even if my above assumption is right, because there are not too many 70+ pointers in non pro rata.


----------



## Samizdat (Aug 11, 2017)

wjd322wo said:


> Hi thanks for sharing your idea.
> 
> I actually have not thought in that way and you may be right. However why would they leave 30 invites from 2334? I know unofficially all occupations are like pro rata at the moment but wouldn't it make more sense to reduce pro rata occupation as quick as possible first?
> 
> Also, what do you mean about "DOE of pro rata will not be earlier than non pro rata having the same point"? If that is correct, wouldn't we have seen bunch of non pro rata 70+pointers invite in the first round of July?


“but wouldn't it make more sense to reduce pro rata occupation as quick as possible first?”. Actually, I think it is quite the other way around. The idea of pro rata is introduced to ensure availability of invitations for some occupations that have more applicants than their celings across the year.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Samizdat said:


> “but wouldn't it make more sense to reduce pro rata occupation as quick as possible first?”. Actually, I think it is quite the other way around. The idea of pro rata is introduced to ensure availability of invitations for some occupations that have more applicants than their celings across the year.




You're right bro. That's the definition of Pro rata. However, what they're doing this year is totally difficult to predict. None can predict easily. What I believe is they're are planning hit either 20% or 30% ceilings for pro rata and get back on their track. I believe all the non pro rata applicants are unlucky as they applied after June. Hope for the best from September.
Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UmarSid (Sep 22, 2015)

*Multiple EOI*

Hi,

I have 65 points 263312 DOE 21-July-2017. I am looking at atleast 6 invitation rounds wait for invitation.My question is can I lodge another EOI for 190 which will make my points 70 and will not disturb my DOE of original EOI since updating will change the DOE.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

UmarSid said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I have 65 points 263312 DOE 21-July-2017. I am looking at atleast 6 invitation rounds wait for invitation.My question is can I lodge another EOI for 190 which will make my points 70 and will not disturb my DOE of original EOI since updating will change the DOE.




You can make as many EOI as you want. But you need to make sure that you must have all the documents from which you are claiming the points for. Can't be backdated documents. Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

There are two factors (according to me) are driving all 65 pointers and below go crazy:
1) Reduction of total invites per round to 1000. Looks like invites to Newzelenders is playing a big role here.
2) More and more candidates are getting aware of the fact that PTE is comparatively better to enhance English marks than other medium like IELTS.


----------



## Samizdat (Aug 11, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> You're right bro. That's the definition of Pro rata. However, what they're doing this year is totally difficult to predict. None can predict easily. What I believe is they're are planning hit either 20% or 30% ceilings for pro rata and get back on their track. I believe all the non pro rata applicants are unlucky as they applied after June. Hope for the best from September.
> Cheers!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think everything works the same so far except the decrease of invitation quato. I don't think they plan such a ratio for pro rata or something. There is no priority for pro rata. All applicants of all occupations (no matter pro rata or non pro rata) compete with each other in order of ranking of point score and then DOE, subject to the occupation ceiling. The reason why we see so many invitations were allocated to them is because they have more 70+ pointers. The only difference between pro rata with non pro rata is pro rata occupactions have a max number of invitations per round. 

Let me give you an example to explain my point of view. Lets say they send 1000 invitation this round and there are 2000 accountants (1000 70+ pointers and 1000 60 pointers) and 1000 nurses (all 65 pointers) in the pool. As Accountant is in the pro rata list, they set a max number, say 500 for them per round. So 500 invitations will be allocated to accountants while the left 500 for nurse. But if the accountants are comprised of 100 70+ pointers and 1900 60 pointers then there will be only 100 invitations for accountants and 900 for nurses as nurses have 65 points.

So again, the only difference is that pro rata has a max number of invitation per round while non pro rata does not. All invitations are issued electronically in order of points and then DOE.

Lets hope they increase the invitations quato next round.


----------



## Samizdat (Aug 11, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> You can make as many EOI as you want. But you need to make sure that you must have all the documents from which you are claiming the points for. Can't be backdated documents. Cheers!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please don't do that. 2 EOI (one for 189 and one for 190) is enough. Invitations will be allocated to those EOIs that you submitted, which make others wait for longer.


----------



## UmarSid (Sep 22, 2015)

Samizdat said:


> Please don't do that. 2 EOI (one for 189 and one for 190) is enough. Invitations will be allocated to those EOIs that you submitted, which make others wait for longer.


I can understand your point mate. I have lodged only one EOI because of this.

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

UmarSid said:


> I can understand your point mate. I have lodged only one EOI because of this.
> 
> Cheers


OK. So are you OK to accept whichever comes first ? 189 OR 190?

If not, then you need 2 separate EOIs


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Samizdat said:


> I think everything works the same so far except the decrease of invitation quato. I don't think they plan such a ratio for pro rata or something. There is no priority for pro rata. All applicants of all occupations (no matter pro rata or non pro rata) compete with each other in order of ranking of point score and then DOE, subject to the occupation ceiling. The reason why we see so many invitations were allocated to them is because they have more 70+ pointers. The only difference between pro rata with non pro rata is pro rata occupactions have a max number of invitations per round.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We can argue and make points from lots of things but reality is we know nothing yet. Registered migration agent can even predict anything. 
All I want now is they increase invitations quota so that they can clear all the backlogs and 60, 65 pointers get invited. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiurway (Aug 18, 2017)

*Confused*

Skills Assessment Positive : 8th August
EOI Lodged : 14th August 2017
65 Points 
Software Engineer

Utterly confused after going through the thread. The previous yesr's invitation round had a different curve altogether. When can I expect an invite? No experience with this. Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## UmarSid (Sep 22, 2015)

sharma1981 said:


> OK. So are you OK to accept whichever comes first ? 189 OR 190?
> 
> If not, then you need 2 separate EOIs


We should accept the fact that invitations for 60,65 pointers are not happening in current scenario. In my case I am happy with which ever comes first. So no extra EOI for 190.


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

*Need Help*

Dear Fellow Members, I am new to expat forum and really need your expert inputs on my case:

I logged my EOI under 189 on 1st June 2017 for 261313 with 65 points. Can you please help me in identifying whether I have any chance in getting the invitation in next 4-5 rounds? I am very confused


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Dear Fellow Members, I am new to expat forum and really need your expert inputs on my case:
> 
> I logged my EOI under 189 on 1st June 2017 for 261313 with 65 points. Can you please help me in identifying whether I have any chance in getting the invitation in next 4-5 rounds? I am very confused


Yes you have chances in next 4-5 rounds. Its possible that if any 65 pointer creeps into invited people in next 1-2 rounds then you too will get yours soon. Wait to analyse the results of next couple of invitation rounds.


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Thank you mate.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Samizdat said:


> “but wouldn't it make more sense to reduce pro rata occupation as quick as possible first?”. Actually, I think it is quite the other way around. The idea of pro rata is introduced to ensure availability of invitations for some occupations that have more applicants than their celings across the year.


You are making a series of wild assumptions. I assume that you are new to this.


DIBP has a pre defined process.

1) Sort the EOI filed by their points and then within each points by date. 

2) Invite the oldest EOI from each point bucket ( from 90 to 60 in that order) till the quota for that round finishes.

3)Extra condition: for pro rated codes, if their quota for that particular round ( which is 5% of the annual ceiling of each code in this year), then no further EOI in that code is invited in that round.


Definition of pro rating something : dividing the thing into equal chunks through different blocks. This is done in 189 to ensure the code is open for most of the year for higher pointers, and is not for benefitting non-pro rated codes. So 5% of occupation cieling of each code is chosen based on the assumption that there will only be 20 rounds of invites this year for pro rated codes. last year it was 4% and those codes were invited for 25 rounds.


There is no other logic. If you put your mind to it, you will get answers for all the scenarios with the above three steps.


Their introduction of Pro rata was to limit the influence of certain codes from occupying the entire allowance through the year. But some policy maker left the cutoff at 5% ( as i mentioned above) and additionally limited per round quota to 1000 for all the codes together. This created the weird scenario which is being visible now, pro rated codes which have newer EOI date than the non-prorated ones are not able to be invited and that leaves space in their per round ceiling for that code to invite 489's through, which have a separate queue which is emptied only if the space remains for that pro rated code after 189 quota is done.


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Yes you have chances in next 4-5 rounds. Its possible that if any 65 pointer creeps into invited people in next 1-2 rounds then you too will get yours soon. Wait to analyse the results of next couple of invitation rounds.


I like your answer. It is safe to say that there might be some invites for 65pts in the next round but with the invitation limit of 1000, the chances are slim. We can confidently predict probably when we have proper data of the next round as well as the number of invites for the month of September.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

markymark5 said:


> I like your answer. It is safe to say that there might be some invites for 65pts in the next round but with the invitation limit of 1000, the chances are slim. We can confidently predict probably when we have proper data of the next round as well as the number of invites for the month of September.


There won't be. as long as the quota per round is 1000.

Pro rated codes will occupy 900-950 invites for sure. and that leaves 100 or less invites for non-prorated codes.

Even 2 years prior to this year, there were more than 50-60 applicants per round for 70 and more, and thereby it will be even more!. 

This is evident when we look at Electronics engineer which did not get invited completely to their cap for 189 just because non-pro rated codes were high in number, with EOI dates prior to its latest EOI date.


----------



## abhiurway (Aug 18, 2017)

*Confused*

Skills Assessment Positive : 8th August
EOI Lodged : 14th August 2017
65 Points 
Software Engineer

Utterly confused after going through the thread. The previous yesr's invitation round had a different curve altogether. When can I expect an invite? No experience with this. Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

abhiurway said:


> Skills Assessment Positive : 8th August
> EOI Lodged : 14th August 2017
> 65 Points
> Software Engineer
> ...


Don't expect anytime soon unless we see some invites for 65ers and increasing the round invites. Tough pill to swallow though.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

ngenhit said:


> There won't be. as long as the quota per round is 1000.
> 
> Pro rated codes will occupy 900-950 invites for sure. and that leaves 100 or less invites for non-prorated codes.
> 
> ...



I take this comment back ( partially). Some codes which are so close to the 9th august in the last round would actually touch the 65 queue ( which by itself is fairly old. )

Table based on last DOE and 5% quota cap:








For eg. the bold quotas will be fully gone by 75+ for audit/accounting, and 70+ for BA and Engineering Professionals. That is a total of 433 invites straight out of the 1000 used up for sure.

The 2335, 2613, 2631, 2334 will touch the 65 by a little amount in the next round. as the remaining *567* invites will be shared with almost all the codes together!

And will result in the pro rated codes not using their full cap, as there are enough 70 pointers in the non prorated codes coming up to not allow so. 

But it will still leave couple hundreds of invites to be shared with the pro rated codes, which will have higher preference on the 65 point queue. This is because, any non-prorated code except Telecom has 0 queue before 21/06/2017. This would mean that 65 pointers on the non-prorated codes will find a really hard time seeing any invite soon. This will remain so until the pro -rated code invite DOE's of 65 points move down to 21/06/2017


----------



## samlk (Apr 15, 2012)

Can the cutoff point stays at 70 if any of prorata occupation have no more 70 pointers in the pool? If so what will happen to above result list?


----------



## Samizdat (Aug 11, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> You are making a series of wild assumptions. I assume that you are new to this.
> 
> 
> DIBP has a pre defined process.
> ...


I have no idea why you said my assupmtion was wild because what you said was pretty much the same. I assume you didn't read my comments carefully. I would recommend you read my post on #1306 and #1315 if you still have doubts.


----------



## Andy6691 (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi guys, if I launch my eoi for ICT business analyst next month with 65points when can I expect the invitation?


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

Hey just wanted to confirm that my o levels schooling and 2 years of college intermediate would fall in "other non aqf accreditation" category while filing eoi? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Samizdat said:


> “but wouldn't it make more sense to reduce pro rata occupation as quick as possible first?”. Actually, I think it is quite the other way around. The idea of pro rata is introduced to ensure availability of invitations for some occupations that have more applicants than their celings across the year.




To allow highest pointers to be invited throughout the year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

samlk said:


> Can the cutoff point stays at 70 if any of prorata occupation have no more 70 pointers in the pool? If so what will happen to above result list?


The point does not stay anywhere. They do not invite based on a pre defined point

If the pro-rated code quota for a particular code is over, then the older invites in that code is skipped for that round.

Refer to my post a couple of pages back.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Andy6691 said:


> Hi guys, if I launch my eoi for ICT business analyst next month with 65points when can I expect the invitation?



Sometime in 2019 or maybe never, unless some miracle rounds happen. 

Last EOI at 65 points got invited was dated at 11 Aug 2016. So there's more than a year worth of 65 point EOIs in the queue and is accumulating even now. During Jan-May , the queue might move to November or so (of 2016). But even that is an optimistic timeline.


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

*Bank statement*

1 question on Bank statement. I was in the US from 2007 to 2013. The Bank account is still open and statements only from 2010 are available. What do I show - statement from 2010 to 2013 or whole statement from 2010 till now. There will not be any salary credits after 2013. Hope this will not be a problem.

Also, I have payslips and W2 for entire duration.

Thanks


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

harij01 said:


> 1 question on Bank statement. I was in the US from 2007 to 2013. The Bank account is still open and statements only from 2010 are available. What do I show - statement from 2010 to 2013 or whole statement from 2010 till now. There will not be any salary credits after 2013. Hope this will not be a problem.
> 
> Also, I have payslips and W2 for entire duration.
> 
> Thanks


Contact bank to issue statements from 2007 till 2013.

No need to show after 2013 as you'll have another employment bank statements from 2013 till date.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

ngenhit said:


> samlk said:
> 
> 
> > Can the cutoff point stays at 70 if any of prorata occupation have no more 70 pointers in the pool? If so what will happen to above result list?
> ...


I think what he meant was... Can the cut off of pro rata remain at 70 even though there are no more 70 pointers to be invited and the quota for that occupation is still left. Will the cutoff drop to 65 in this case for an occupation..?? This happened with electronics on 9th Aug round...Not sure the same might happen with Software on 23rd.


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> I think what he meant was... Can the cut off of pro rata remain at 70 even though there are no more 70 pointers to be invited and the quota for that occupation is still left. Will the cutoff drop to 65 in this case for an occupation..?? This happened with electronics on 9th Aug round...Not sure the same might happen with Software on 23rd.


Really? As far as I know, nobody were invited for 65pts and below. The latest DOE was 70pts 8/04/2017

Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Contact bank to issue statements from 2007 till 2013.
> 
> No need to show after 2013 as you'll have another employment bank statements from 2013 till date.


The Bank only has last 7 year statements. It is BOFA policy.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

markymark5 said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > I think what he meant was... Can the cut off of pro rata remain at 70 even though there are no more 70 pointers to be invited and the quota for that occupation is still left. Will the cutoff drop to 65 in this case for an occupation..?? This happened with electronics on 9th Aug round...Not sure the same might happen with Software on 23rd.
> ...



Rectified ------ I think what he meant was... Can the cut off of pro rata remain at 70 even though there are no more 70 pointers to be invited and the quota for that occupation is still left. Will the cutoff drop to 65 in this case for an occupation..?? This(Cutoff remained at 70) happened with electronics on 9th Aug round...Not sure the same might happen with Software on 23rd.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

harij01 said:


> The Bank only has last 7 year statements. It is BOFA policy.


OK.

Try getting other stuff like payslips, tax statements etc from employer. Just try to make your case as strong as possible


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Rectified ------ I think what he meant was... Can the cut off of pro rata remain at 70 even though there are no more 70 pointers to be invited and the quota for that occupation is still left. Will the cutoff drop to 65 in this case for an occupation..?? This(Cutoff remained at 70) happened with electronics on 9th Aug round...Not sure the same might happen with Software on 23rd.


This is yet to be seen. In theory, if the 70pts is exhausted, it will now shift to 65pts. Take note that this will apply on all occupations, but I might be wrong on this.

No more invites regardless on points if you're on pro-rata and exhausted your allocation for that round. (example, ICT BA, Auditors, Accountants).


----------



## Mahesh Vandote (Jul 27, 2017)

markymark5 said:


> No more invites regardless on points if you're on pro-rata and exhausted your allocation for that round. (example, ICT BA, Auditors, Accountants).



Hi can you explain this bit more sorry im bit confused on this? As i have made EOI for BA with 65, and hope to get more points points and update my EOI maybe with 70+ so do this mean i will not get a invite even with more points?


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

Hey just wanted to confirm that my o levels schooling and 2 years of college intermediate would fall in "other non aqf accreditation" category while filing eoi? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Hi can you explain this bit more sorry im bit confused on this? As i have made EOI for BA with 65, and hope to get more points points and update my EOI maybe with 70+ so do this mean i will not get a invite even with more points?


I said there's a quota on the number of invites per round. Hope this will clear your confusion on this.

With that said, if you lodge your EOI today with 75 points, it is certain that you have your invite on the next round.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote (Jul 27, 2017)

markymark5 said:


> I said there's a quota on the number of invites per round. Hope this will clear your confusion on this.
> 
> 
> 
> With that said, if you lodge your EOI today with 75 points, it is certain that you have your invite on the next round.



Thanks for my friend


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

I have been following the threads for July and Aug.

My 2 cents:
There are other countries which has express visa process. The long waits might affect Aus Immigration process.
I am certain they have to look at the backlogs and consider speeding up the process. It's a fact that immigrants boost the Aus economy even before entering into country by paying visa fees. Many of my friends has started looking for options like Canada, Iceland and so on.


----------



## samlk (Apr 15, 2012)

markymark5 said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > Rectified ------ I think what he meant was... Can the cut off of pro rata remain at 70 even though there are no more 70 pointers to be invited and the quota for that occupation is still left. Will the cutoff drop to 65 in this case for an occupation..?? This(Cutoff remained at 70) happened with electronics on 9th Aug round...Not sure the same might happen with Software on 23rd.
> ...


It cant move to 65 because overall cutt off is still 70? I think whole quota will be exhausted by 489. And to cover 1000 invites, more non prorata 70s will be invited. Correct me if iam wrong.


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

samlk said:


> It cant move to 65 because overall cutt off is still 70? I think whole quota will be exhausted by 489. And to cover 1000 invites, more non prorata 70s will be invited. Correct me if iam wrong.


If I am to ask, I think there's no "cutoff to 70" but due to less invitations given per round and a WHOLE BUNCH of 70 pointers, 65 pointers can't make it and get an invite.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

samlk said:


> markymark5 said:
> 
> 
> > leoujjawal said:
> ...



Not sure about other occupations but for 2613* Developer Programmers....On 23rd there would be hardly 150 ..70 pointers...The per round quota is 310...160 left invites can't go to 489 (This is even more than the total 489's getting invited in a round )...Just wanted to check the probability of getting old eod 65 pointers in this case.


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Not sure about other occupations but for 2613* Developer Programmers....On 23rd there would be hardly 150 ..70 pointers...The per round quota is 310...160 left invites can't go to 489 (This is even more than the total 489's getting invited in a round )...Just wanted to check the probability of getting old eod 65 pointers in this case.


There might be a possibility since 70points will be exhausted in no time and with a huge quota (310) but for some reasons I don't see that 65 pointers will get an invite for the said occupation.

I hope I am wrong though.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

markymark5 said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure about other occupations but for 2613* Developer Programmers....On 23rd there would be hardly 150 ..70 pointers...The per round quota is 310...160 left invites can't go to 489 (This is even more than the total 489's getting invited in a round )...Just wanted to check the probability of getting old eod 65 pointers in this case.
> ...



Can you please explain the theory behind "some reason"


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Can you please explain the theory behind "some reason"


Short answer: Gut feeling.

Long answer: 1000 invites are small enough and there were lots of 70 pointers on all occupations so the chances of 65points is slim. Take note on the last invite, the DOE is 70pts. Aug 4, 2017, so got the impression that there were a lot of 70+ pointers lodged on the previous round.


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Seeing a lot of discussion for 65 points in recent weeks. In my view, there is no chance for 65 pointers in any occupations if invitations round keeps ceilings of 1000 per round. Maybe after few rounds less than 50 invitations go to 65 but those lucky belong to engineering occupations whose EOIs are pending since nov 16


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anjisa (Aug 6, 2017)

samlk said:


> It cant move to 65 because overall cutt off is still 70? I think whole quota will be exhausted by 489. And to cover 1000 invites, more non prorata 70s will be invited. Correct me if iam wrong.


Don't forget there is a limit for 489 invitations.(max 200 per round)

Also non-pro rata 70 points cutoff is very close to invitation round date and number of 70 pointers in non pro-rata is less than 100 between invitation rounds. 


So atleast 700 invitations every round has to come from pro rata occupations which makes it inevitable for cutoff points to be lowered to 65 in some occupations


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

handyjohn said:


> Seeing a lot of discussion for 65 points in recent weeks. In my view, there is no chance for 65 pointers in any occupations if invitations round keeps ceilings of 1000 per round. Maybe after few rounds less than 50 invitations go to 65 but those lucky belong to engineering occupations whose EOIs are pending since nov 16
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nailed it.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

ngenhit said:


> ngenhit said:
> 
> 
> > There won't be. as long as the quota per round is 1000.
> ...



Thumbs up for this analysis....
My thought process ...
567 will be shared by all 2335, 2613, 2631, 2334 ans non pro rata .
As all 70 pointers in 2335, 2613, 2631, 2334 will sum up to not more than 250. Adding another 50 - 60 .. 70 pointers for non pro rata ( till 4th Aug 70 pointers are cleared) ... Still we are left with 150.. which will go to pro rata 65 point holders with eoi from 19th Nov....Now other than 2613* others have a very less occupation quota.....Let's say 50 to 60 go these 65 point holders....Still left with 70 to 80 ....Which should go to software engg...65 point holders.....Just my maths......May be I get disappointed on 23rd..


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi all

My analysis is pretty similar and I think only a few Mechanical Engineers, some Network Engineers and mainly Software Engineers will get invited at 65 points - I am ruling out Other Engineers on the basis that they may have 50 EOIs at 70 and above on 23rd August 2017 - but they may be lucky and get the odd invite. I really can't see it staying in the 70s as it has in the first 3 rounds:

So, the question for 23rd August 2017 is - will there be any 65 point invites ?

This depends on whether there are more than 1000 eligible EOIs at 70 or above, in the system at time of invite. Let’s work through one of many possible scenarios, to get an idea of how things work and may go:

We will have 239 Accountants, 66 Auditors and 78 ICT Business Analysts at 70 and above and, I estimate, about 120 non-pros at 70 and above – that takes up about half of the 1000 invites.

The question then is, how many do the other 5 Pro rata occupations have at 70 and above in the system on 23rd August 2017:

Let’s assume no more than 5 Electronics Engineers out of the 50, are at 70 and above.
Let’s assume about 200 of the 310 Software Engineers are at 70 and above
Let’s assume about 70 of the 108 mechanical Engineers are at 70 and above
Let’s assume all 50 of the Other Engineers are at 70 and above
Let’s assume about 45 of the 65 Network Pros are at 70 and above

So about 370 giving a total of about 870 of the 1000 invites at 70 and above

This would give us about 130 invites at the 65 point level.

Keeping to the above assumptions this would mean:

38 invites to the Mechanical Engineers from 19th November 2016. They looked to be adding about 7 per day at 65 points in November – so that would move the 65 DOE from 19th November 2016 to about 25th November 2016 – leaving 92 invites of the 1000.

Assuming Other Engineers reached their 50 in the 70s, no invites for them at 65 points.

Network Pros would be next cab of the rank and 20 invites go to them from 3rd February 2016. They looked to be adding about 4 per day at the 65 point level – so the DOE may only move about 5 days to 8th February 2017 – leaving 72 invites of the 1000.

*Software Engineers would be next and they would swallow up the remaining 72 invites. * They seemed to be adding about 15 per day at 65 – so they may only move 5 days to about the 13th March 2017.

Even if I have been a bit conservative with the number of possible invitations, it is a similar situation e.g. if 250 invites flowed down to the 65 pointers, it would mean that Mechanical, Network and Software would move maybe 2 weeks or more along their backlog and still nothing for all other occupations. If Software moves over a month along their backlog, this could then mean 65 point invites for Electronic Engineers from April 2017.

Regards


Tony


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's your predictions for non pro rated 60 point?? How long do they have to wait more??
Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> What's your predictions for non pro rated 60 point?? How long do they have to wait more??
> Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


They will not get invited unless there is a huge increase with the 1000 limit per round.

Regards

Tony


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Mehkarsh said:


> Anyone got an invitation for NON-PRO RATA OCCUPATIONS??????
> I submitted EOI at 60 points for VALUER- 224512 and no invitation till now??
> 
> Thanks
> Any ideas on when am I likely to be invited.


Yes. I got an invite. At 60 you will have to wait for some time, though. Be patient.


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

Welshtone said:


> We will have 239 Accountants, 66 Auditors and 78 ICT Business Analysts at 70 and above and, I estimate, about 120 non-pros at 70 and above – that takes up about half of the 1000 invites.


Thanks Tony for the detailed analysis. Why ICT Business Analyst code is moving at a snail pace (DOE 12 April 2017)? What's your guess for the BA during upcoming invitation round on 23 Aug? Can we expect big stride forward in DOE?


----------



## anjisa (Aug 6, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi all
> 
> My analysis is pretty similar and I think only a few Mechanical Engineers, some Network Engineers and mainly Software Engineers will get invited at 65 points - .......................................................................................................................................................................................................
> Even if I have been a bit conservative with the number of possible invitations, it is a similar situation e.g. if 250 invites flowed down to the 65 pointers, it would mean that Mechanical, Network and Software would move maybe 2 weeks or more along their backlog and still nothing for all other occupations. If Software moves over a month along their backlog, this could then mean 65 point invites for Electronic Engineers from April 2017.
> ...


Good one..I also agree with this.
However I do not think 70 pointers might get called on next round for Mechanical, Network and Software if their number is not adequate to make up the sub limits. I believe the entire sub limit will got to 65 pointers from last cut off point...eg for 2613 group all 310 positions to 65 pointers from 13 March.


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

I have submitted my EOI with 70 points today. I am expecting invite next round.

Could you guys share the docs required for the 189 visa lodge.

----------------------------------
Code : 261312
Age : 30
Exp : 10
Edu : 15
PTE : 10
Partner Skills : 5
EOI DOE : 19th Aug, 2017.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> Thanks Tony for the detailed analysis. Why ICT Business Analyst code is moving at a snail pace (DOE 12 April 2017)? What's your guess for the BA during upcoming invitation round on 23 Aug? Can we expect big stride forward in DOE?


Hi

The 26th July invite was nearly clear of all 75s and above - on 9th August it moved 17 days along the 70 point backlog - so looks like it may catch up 3 weeks every 2 week round - so it should get to the 70s at the end of April or very early May.

Regards


Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

anjisa said:


> Good one..I also agree with this.
> However I do not think 70 pointers might get called on next round for Mechanical, Network and Software if their number is not adequate to make up the sub limits. I believe the entire sub limit will got to 65 pointers from last cut off point...eg for 2613 group all 310 positions to 65 pointers from 13 March.


Not sure what you mean by this - no 65 point invite can be made in any occupation unless all 70 points and higher have been invited first for that particular occupation

Regards

Tony


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anjisa said:


> Good one..I also agree with this.
> However I do not think 70 pointers might get called on next round for Mechanical, Network and Software if their number is not adequate to make up the sub limits. I believe the entire sub limit will got to 65 pointers from last cut off point...eg for 2613 group all 310 positions to 65 pointers from 13 March.


Under no circumstances whatsoever can a lower point holder be invited when in that category a higher pointer is available 

So your assumption that only 65 pointers will be invited in the coming round is totally misplaced 

Cheers


----------



## anjisa (Aug 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Under no circumstances whatsoever can a lower point holder be invited when in that category a higher pointer is available
> 
> So your assumption that only 65 pointers will be invited in the coming round is totally misplaced
> 
> Cheers


For every invitation round, there will be higher point holders available who applied between current and previous EOI cut off dates. 
For pro rata jobs, there is only a single cutoff point. 
Hence your comments "Under no circumstances whatsoever can a lower point holder be invited when in that category a higher pointer is available" does not make sense to me as here will always be a higher point holder (say 70,75 ) at any invitation round.
Cut off date should act as balance between point distribution and number of invitation for that round.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

anjisa said:


> For every invitation round, there will be higher point holders available who applied between current and previous EOI cut off dates.
> For pro rata jobs, there is only a single cutoff point.
> Hence your comments "Under no circumstances whatsoever can a lower point holder be invited when in that category a higher pointer is available" does not make sense to me as here will always be a higher point holder (say 70,75 ) at any invitation round.
> Cut off date should act as balance between point distribution and number of invitation for that round.



Invites are ordered based on:
1. Queue Priority based on points. 90 > 85 > 80 > 75 > 70 > 65 > 60
2. Date of Effect Priority: EOI's within each point queue is ordered based on date

Invites are sent out from the highest queue (90) to the lowest (60) ( irrespective of the occupation codes) untill the round cutoff ( now at 1000) is reached. However, Once the quota of that round for a pro rated code is exceeded, no more invites for that code is sent out.

DOE announced is the date of the last invite sent out under each of the code.

It is called queueing, or First come first served ( within each of the points bucket.)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First-come,_first-served

There's no circus of balancing the date or quota. 

Quota is announced before every month. 
Pro rated codes are cut off at 5%.
Per round cutoff for all codes are at 1000.


----------



## aus189 (Jul 11, 2017)

gnana1986 said:


> Need suggestions,
> 
> I want to get my health check up completed. I've created my HAP ID and got the e-referral letter and also my health declaration is completed.
> 
> ...


For how long u r going to Kuwait? Coz u wont get invite at least till end of Dec for sure. There's a HUGE backlog and high rankers are adding in everyday.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Guys i have completed my 3 years of experience and hence now stand at 70 points
my qustion is that will i recieve an invite in this round?
if invited what documents will i need to submit for work experience . will they call my employer also?

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
70 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
WORK EXP 5
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI DOE VSC189 70 POINTS. 17 AUG 2017


----------



## anjisa (Aug 6, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> Invites are ordered based on:
> 1. Queue Priority based on points. 90 > 85 > 80 > 75 > 70 > 65 > 60
> 2. Date of Effect Priority: EOI's within each point queue is ordered based on date
> 
> ...


Thanks for your enlightenment on this!
Query is whether for any occupation, can a lower point holder (with earlier EOI date) be invited even though there are higher point holders applied (with later and most recent EOI dates)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anjisa said:


> Thanks for your enlightenment on this!
> Query is whether for any occupation, can a lower point holder (with earlier EOI date) be invited even though there are higher point holders applied (with later and most recent EOI dates)


Even if a member with 65 points is waiting for 2 years, he cannot be invited before a member who has applied to day with 70 points in the same category

I dont think your query can be made any clearer.

You are correct that there should be some portion of invites reserved for those in the queue irrespective of points, but unfortunately that is not the rule as of now

Cheers


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Quick question. 

If I suspend my EOI for some reason, will it change my DOE upon resuming it at a later date?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Quick question.
> 
> If I suspend my EOI for some reason, will it change my DOE upon resuming it at a later date?


Hi

Not sure on this one - you do keep your place in the queue I think, and will still be "invited", but maybe can't apply, but maybe if you get "invited twice" during suspension, your EOI lives on.

I would email Skills Select and ask for a detailed explanation

Regards

Tony


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

Processing time as DIBP site:

75 per cent of applications processed
11 months

90 per cent of applications processed
15 Months

Last updated 18 August 2017 (for month ending ?31 July 2017)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Quick question.
> 
> If I suspend my EOI for some reason, will it change my DOE upon resuming it at a later date?


If you suspend the EOI, your original date of effect remains the same, unless your points change in the meantime due to age or experience 

You can activate the EOI at any point of time you wish

Cheers


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Quick question.
> 
> If I suspend my EOI for some reason, will it change my DOE upon resuming it at a later date?


Hi

Found this on the website:

_If you receive two invitations and you do not lodge a visa application in response to either of these invitations, your EOI will be removed from SkillSelect. If you are unable to access your EOI for a length of time, then you can choose to suspend your EOI. While this will not extend the validity of your EOI it will stop you receiving invitations or contacts that you cannot act on, and will avoid your EOI being removed while you are, for example, on holiday and have received two invitations during that _time.

Regards

Tony


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Not sure on this one - you do keep your place in the queue I think, and will still be "invited", but maybe can't apply, but maybe if you get "invited twice" during suspension, your EOI lives on.
> 
> ...



I thought you were a certified agent.

Suspended EOI does not get the invite. What is the point of the 'suspend' status if it is the same as an active EOI. And they do not get removed from queue

* The 2 year EOI expiry window is still applicable for suspended EOIs ( from the date of creation).
* DOE does not change when you resume your suspended EOI. You get to keep the DOE. 
* But point accruals and deduction policies still apply to the suspended EOI and might take you out from a queue and put into another points bucket, if your points change.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

anjisa said:


> Thanks for your enlightenment on this!
> Query is whether for any occupation, can a lower point holder (with earlier EOI date) be invited even though there are higher point holders applied (with later and most recent EOI dates)


The date is used for sorting the invites into an order . True.
But, DIBP keeps different queues for each point from top up. If there's atleast an invite in the queue in the higher points, that has to be cleared before it comes down.

Sometimes you have to read things twice to understand prolly.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> I thought you were a certified agent.
> 
> Suspended EOI does not get the invite. What is the point of the 'suspend' status if it is the same as an active EOI. And they do not get removed from queue
> 
> ...


Yes, I put invite in inverted commas meaning "if you would have been invited during suspension"

Regards

Tony


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Yes, I put invite in inverted commas meaning "if you would have been invited during suspension"
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Ok 

The point is, you do not get invited if you have a suspended EOI, and does not 'alter' the counter of removal. 

i.e, if you suspend the EOI after you missed to apply/lodge in the first invite, system will still remember that and will allow your EOI to get invited once more after you un-suspend/resume the EOI. It does not reset/it does not increment the counter.


----------



## gnana1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

aus189 said:


> For how long u r going to Kuwait? Coz u wont get invite at least till end of Dec for sure. There's a HUGE backlog and high rankers are adding in everyday.



As of now Its for long term. I am aware of the huge backlog. Will wait for my turn. Delay is not denial, i guess.


----------



## MiaKenKo (Aug 17, 2017)

MiaKenKo said:


> 252411 occupational therapist
> 60 points
> Age 30 points
> Education 20 points
> ...


Anyone, any thoughts??  Pleeeease


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

MiaKenKo said:


> Anyone, any thoughts??  Pleeeease


Hi

Very unlikely to get invitation unless the 1000 limit per round is greatly increased in the next month or two.

You have to do all you can to get PTE 65s and reach 70 points

Regards

Tony


----------



## MiaKenKo (Aug 17, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Very unlikely to get invitation unless the 1000 limit per round is greatly increased in the next month or two.
> 
> ...


Thank you Tony for your thoughts!

I checked a website which shows the result of last round (9/8/2017): 5/1109 (available: 1104) (Ceiling Value)

Could you please let me know what this means?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

MiaKenKo said:


> Thank you Tony for your thoughts!
> 
> I checked a website which shows the result of last round (9/8/2017): 5/1109 (available: 1104) (Ceiling Value)
> 
> Could you please let me know what this means?


It just means a total of only 5 OTs have been invited so far this year - the 1109 is an annual ceiling - it means nothing unless the invites get near that annual ceiling.

The OT ceiling was 1000 last year and only 149 invites went out for the whole year - so the ceiling means nothing, in practice, for OTs - it is no ta target or anything like that.

Regards

Tony


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Quick question.
> 
> If I suspend my EOI for some reason, will it change my DOE upon resuming it at a later date?


Thanks for the comments guys. Appreciate it.

Another question. I have 2 separate EOIs for 189; and Iv'e already been invited on one of them. Will I receive an invitation on the second EOI while the first one is still valid, or will it receive an invite only after the first one expires?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. Appreciate it.
> 
> Another question. I have 2 separate EOIs for 189; and Iv'e already been invited on one of them. Will I receive an invitation on the second EOI while the first one is still valid, or will it receive an invite only after the first one expires?


You should not have filed 2 EOIs for 189 unless they are different in some way

Any particular reason you did it and what's the difference between the 2 application?

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. Appreciate it.
> 
> Another question. I have 2 separate EOIs for 189; and Iv'e already been invited on one of them. Will I receive an invitation on the second EOI while the first one is still valid, or will it receive an invite only after the first one expires?


Just curious, why you holding a 189 invite and wanting another 189 invite ? Have some mercy on others !!!


----------



## Poiii (Aug 20, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> parth1310 said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question.
> ...


You should have had only one EOI for 189. There is no reason for you to have 2 EOIs for the same subclass in the first place. You better apply for PR before 60-day time expires. Please withdraw the other EOI to give chance to those in the queue.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Poiii said:


> You should have had only one EOI for 189. There is no reason for you to have 2 EOIs for the same subclass in the first place. You better apply for PR before 60-day time expires. Please withdraw the other EOI to give chance to those in the queue.


It is just my observation and he may have his reasons, but he may not want to go through work experience verification and hence wants to let 70 points EOI expire and wants to go through visa lodgement with his 60 points EOI but that is assuming the occupation code is same for both.

If different, then another case. And thankfully, his occupation is not pro rata so at least an invite is not yet wasted.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You should not have filed 2 EOIs for 189 unless they are different in some way
> 
> Any particular reason you did it and what's the difference between the 2 application?
> 
> Cheers


Points total is different on both. 

The first EOI I received an invitation on includes 10 points for experience (assessed positively by VETASSESS). However am not sure if DIBP will also consider them; since they are PhD and post-doctoral fellowships, and not employments in strict technical terms- received government fellowships with monthly stipends instead of salary. 

So on the second EOI iv'e not claimed the experience points. Only Age, English, Education. 


I am unable to find any credible information whether DIBP considers fellowships as employments or not; so, separate EOIs.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It is just my observation and he may have his reasons, but he may not want to go through work experience verification and hence wants to let 70 points EOI expire and wants to go through visa lodgement with his 60 points EOI but that is assuming the occupation code is same for both.
> 
> If different, then another case. And thankfully, his occupation is not pro rata so at least an invite is not yet wasted.


Yes thats correct zaback21. I do not want to go through work experience verification and hence the two EOIs. Both are with the same occupation code; only difference, one claims experience points, other does not.

And I know its not in the best interest of everyone if I (or anyone else) submit multiple EOIs like this. However, Ive tried looking for some answers for quite a while, and finally after several days I finally submitted another one at 60 points. And its highly unlikely I will receive an invite on this any time soon.

If anyone can please help me better understand the employment criteria put forth by DIBP, I will gladly withdraw any other EOIs i have in the system.

Can anyone tell me if PhD fellowship and post-doctoral fellowships are considered as employments by the DIBP. Note- these experiences have already been positively assessed by VETASSESS.


----------



## MiaKenKo (Aug 17, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> It just means a total of only 5 OTs have been invited so far this year - the 1109 is an annual ceiling - it means nothing unless the invites get near that annual ceiling.
> 
> The OT ceiling was 1000 last year and only 149 invites went out for the whole year - so the ceiling means nothing, in practice, for OTs - it is no ta target or anything like that.
> 
> ...


Ooooh, this news makes me sad but I appreciate it. I will start looking at PTE examination stuff soon as my birthday is 21/9 and I will be 33, which means 5 points less :S 

Thank you, Tony.


----------



## MiaKenKo (Aug 17, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> It just means a total of only 5 OTs have been invited so far this year - the 1109 is an annual ceiling - it means nothing unless the invites get near that annual ceiling.
> 
> The OT ceiling was 1000 last year and only 149 invites went out for the whole year - so the ceiling means nothing, in practice, for OTs - it is no ta target or anything like that.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

Just checking that if I have done 2 IELTS tests and each component are marked more than 7(one is 8/7/7/6.5 and the other is 9/7.5/6.5/8), can I claim the points for English ability as proficient (10 points)? Does it have to be in the same exam?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MiaKenKo said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Just checking that if I have done 2 IELTS tests and each component are marked more than 7(one is 8/7/7/6.5 and the other is 9/7.5/6.5/8), can I claim the points for English ability as proficient (10 points)? Does it have to be in the same exam?


You cannot mix and match 2 results
You have to choose either one only

Cheers


----------



## australis (Mar 26, 2017)

MiaKenKo said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Just checking that if I have done 2 IELTS tests and each component are marked more than 7(one is 8/7/7/6.5 and the other is 9/7.5/6.5/8), can I claim the points for English ability as proficient (10 points)? Does it have to be in the same exam?


Unfortunately, DIBP doesn't allow you to combine multiple test results.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

MiaKenKo said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Just checking that if I have done 2 IELTS tests and each component are marked more than 7(one is 8/7/7/6.5 and the other is 9/7.5/6.5/8), can I claim the points for English ability as proficient (10 points)? Does it have to be in the same exam?


No - must be in the same sitting unless OET.

You have left it too late for PTE as the 19th is the earliest test date unless you get a cancellation and you need the result before Midnight late on the 19th early on the 20th, to beat your birthday. 

You will be struggling to get in for 26th August which would give you results in time on 9th September

So 65 may be as good as it gets even with 10 points for English - that will only get you invited if the 1000 limit per round gets increased

Regards

Tony


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> No - must be in the same sitting unless OET.
> 
> You have left it too late for PTE as the 19th is the earliest test date unless you get a cancellation and you need the result before Midnight late on the 19th early on the 20th, to beat your birthday.
> 
> ...


Can you please give me the link wherein DIBp allows you to mix the scores from 2 sittings in scores from OET ?
I could not find it
Because if this is correct, then I think it's a better choice then PTEA 

Cheers


----------



## saurav_k (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi All,

I'm new to this thread. Thanks for the information, it's a great help indeed.

I've a quick question regarding EOI and ACS. I got my education and experience assessed for 261313.

My Background:

- Bachelor of computer science (4 years) finished in 2007
- Software Engineer 2.5 years (overseas)
- Software Engineer 3 years (Australian exp.) from 2014 to-date.
- Master of Information System (2 years) finished in March 2016

As per ACS, experience after March 2016 is suitable for 261313 which is almost 1.5 yr. Can i still claim 10 points from Australian experience? What experience should i add in my EOI Application?

Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Can you please give me the link wherein DIBp allows you to mix the scores from 2 sittings in scores from OET ?
> I could not find it
> Because if this is correct, then I think it's a better choice then PTEA
> 
> Cheers


Hi

The OET is a modular test, designed for taking each component separately - they will allow as many sub tests as you want but AHPRA set the requirement for most of the medical occupations - like OTs - AHPRA now allow a combination of two tests in a 6 month period - same for PTE and IELTS.

see: file:///C:/Users/Tony/Downloads/AHPRA---Registration-standard---English-language-skills---1-July-2015.PDF

So if you sat and got 3 X B and 1 X C, you can then just sit the sub test for the one you scored a C - if you then get a B in that, they issue with a result showing 4 X B and the different date for the one subset.

That is for Registration - But Immigration will accept any number of OET tests in a three year period - Here is the policy from Immigration on this:

*IELTS results must be from a single test

Applicants using an IELTS result to demonstrate they have proficient English must have scored a minimum of 7.0 for each of the four components of an IELTS test. Applicants are to demonstrate overall proficiency in English and, therefore, must have achieved these results in a single test. For example, an applicant cannot seek to use the speaking and listening results from one test, the writing results from another and the reading results from yet another test to demonstrate they have proficient English.

OET results can use one or more tests

Applicants seeking to demonstrate English ability using OET results can use one or more tests to demonstrate that they have achieved a score at least "B" in each of the four components of an OET. However, each test in which the applicant achieved the specified score must have been undertaken in the 3 years immediately before the day the invitation was issued to the SkillSelect applicant.*


Regards


Tony


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

^ Any link from the official immigration site? (Regarding OET).

I googled it and saw it was only from a blog. I'm not saying it's not true, just want to double confirm that it is really allowed by dibp.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

churek said:


> ^ Any link from the official immigration site? (Regarding OET).
> 
> I googled it and saw it was only from a blog. I'm not saying it's not true, just want to double confirm that it is really allowed by dibp.


My quote is from the actual Policy Advice Manual (PAM) - Immigration's own document.

Migrations Agents have access by paying a subscription - if you have a Migration Agent, they can confirm for you

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> My quote is from the actual Policy Advice Manual (PAM) - Immigration's own document.
> 
> Migrations Agents have access by paying a subscription - if you have a Migration Agent, they can confirm for you
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. But if I'm not mistaken (kindly correct), this test is only for healthcare professionals right?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> My quote is from the actual Policy Advice Manual (PAM) - Immigration's own document.
> 
> Migrations Agents have access by paying a subscription - if you have a Migration Agent, they can confirm for you
> 
> ...


Dear.tony
can you please advise about the processing times increase by dibp?
are they real or just imaginary. will it really take 15 months?

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
70 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
WORK EXP 5
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI DOE VSC189 70 POINTS. 17 AUG 2017


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

atif1987 said:


> Dear.tony
> can you please advise about the processing times increase by dibp?
> are they real or just imaginary. will it really take 15 months?
> 
> ...


Atif no luck bro whatever we say or do its over for us

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Atif no luck bro whatever we say or do its over for us
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


why you say like this? how Mny points?

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
70 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
WORK EXP 5
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI DOE VSC189 70 POINTS. 17 AUG 2017


----------



## Jams789 (Aug 20, 2017)

I hv submitted my EOI today in 263312 with 60pts? Is it possible to get invite by June 2018?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Jams789 said:


> I hv submitted my EOI today in 263312 with 60pts? Is it possible to get invite by June 2018?


All 60 pointers have bleak chances at this point. Will suggest you to try increasing points if possible


----------



## dudley13 (Jul 23, 2017)

So what are the chances looking like after 9 August 189 skillselect results for 65 pointer 261312 developer programmer with EOI 04/04/2017? Earliest 1st round September?


----------



## ohwhen (Apr 10, 2017)

dudley13 said:


> So what are the chances looking like after 9 August 189 skillselect results for 65 pointer 261312 developer programmer with EOI 04/04/2017? Earliest 1st round September?


Don't think there's any way to accurately predict it but the general consensus seems to believe another 2-3 months before 65 points start getting invites again. 

Good luck


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ohwhen said:


> Don't think there's any way to accurately predict it but the general consensus seems to believe another 2-3 months before 65 points start getting invites again.
> 
> Good luck


Hi


I thought the general consensus was that there would be some 65 pointers getting invites - probably Mechanical, Network Pros and Developer Programmers.

With Network Developers right up there with the most recent 70 point invites (4th August 2017), they should have a good few invites going into the 65 point backlog. to get 4 weeks through the backlog to 4th April 2017, may be a big ask - but possible. Early September looks more likely. But seeing is believing and until we get a round that dips into the 65 pointers, confidence seems to be a bit low - But I will believe in the numbers I have crunched and say that there will be 65 pointers invited tomorrow night - even a couple of hundred of them out of the total 1000 allocation.

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## ppl1121 (Aug 13, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I thought the general consensus was that there would be some 65 pointers getting invites - probably Mechanical, Network Pros and Developer Programmers.
> ...


Hello Tony,
I already submitted my EOI with 65 points under 261313 and the DOE is 8th May. Could you please tell me a rough date when I can get invited? Thank you so much.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

ppl1121 said:


> Hello Tony,
> I already submitted my EOI with 65 points under 261313 and the DOE is 8th May. Could you please tell me a rough date when I can get invited? Thank you so much.


I'd say within the next 3-4 months, but it's hard to estimate as long as 70 pointers haven't started being cleared yet.

You'll be able to work out a better estimate when they start inviting 65 pointers again and we can see the latest invited DOE.


----------



## Danish06 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me that what are the chances of an invitation with the total of 65 points Analyst prog EOI date 13/03/2017.


----------



## Danish06 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi Tony,
Please any suggestions for my case.
Thanks


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ppl1121 said:


> Hello Tony,
> I already submitted my EOI with 65 points under 261313 and the DOE is 8th May. Could you please tell me a rough date when I can get invited? Thank you so much.


I would be a bit more optimistic as I think the Developer Programmers will move quickly with a bigger jump in 1st round of September - So I would be hopeful for September October but we will get a better idea as the results of each round are published.

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Danish06 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me that what are the chances of an invitation with the total of 65 points Analyst prog EOI date 13/03/2017.


Hi

I think a good chance for tomorrow night but surely by first round of September at the latest.

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Danish06 (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks let's hope for the best?


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi tony
What about telecommunication engineers. I lodged my eoi on 10/05/2017 with 60 points 263311 
Thanks


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*PTE Scores to DIBP*

Hi,
Below is the message I got when I tried to send the score to DIBP. I believe we are good, don't we? Please suggest!
"A Score Report may only be sent to a recipient once. The Score Report has already been sent to Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) - DIBP - Visa Applications. Please remove the recipient(s) from the order. "



sharma1981 said:


> Then submit the PTE scores to DIBP. If you are unable to do that and get the message that can't send again then assume that scores already reached DIBP


----------



## Ginni123 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi 
I lodged EOI on 29/3
Accountant General 
Age 30 pts
Study 20 pts (MPA)
PTE 20 pts(8 each)
Total 70 pts.
Any idea when I will get my invitation??


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Ginni123 said:


> Hi
> I lodged EOI on 29/3
> Accountant General
> Age 30 pts
> ...


I'm afraid the last 70 pointers to have been invited for Accountant had a EOI cutoff date of 24/10/2016.

I don't think you can get invited before you EOI expires.

Source: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/


EDIT: Sorry, just noticed that you lodged in March/2017 - not just today. Hmm I don't know man, but not before 1 year I'd say.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> Hi,
> Below is the message I got when I tried to send the score to DIBP. I believe we are good, don't we? Please suggest!
> "A Score Report may only be sent to a recipient once. The Score Report has already been sent to Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) - DIBP - Visa Applications. Please remove the recipient(s) from the order. "


OK Then.

Its already with DIBP.


----------



## asadkhalid (Apr 18, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> I'm afraid the last 70 pointers to have been invited for Accountant had a EOI cutoff date of 24/10/2016.
> 
> I don't think you can get invited before you EOI expires.
> 
> ...


Well i believe you might get an invite somewhere around Jan Feb 18.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BirdEyetoPR (Jun 20, 2016)

Lodged EOI - 189 with 65 points on 19th Aug 2017. Any predictions on the invite rounds for me?


----------



## asadkhalid (Apr 18, 2017)

BirdEyetoPR said:


> Lodged EOI - 189 with 65 points on 19th Aug 2017. Any predictions on the invite rounds for me?


Occupation?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

Doe 8/8/17
Electronic engg
65 points
Shall i expect an invite tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Good luck every one for tommorow

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
70 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
WORK EXP 5
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI DOE VSC189 70 POINTS. 17 AUG 2017


----------



## BirdEyetoPR (Jun 20, 2016)

Occupation is Analyst Programmer - 261311



asadkhalid said:


> Occupation?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nabzz (Jul 20, 2017)

Ok so i had my points updated today. Gave the PTE's and increased the number of points I had. Whats the chance of getting an invite tomorrow for the following details:
233512 Mechanical Engineer
Points: 75 (189) 80 (190 NSW)
DOE: updated to 21st August, 2017


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nabzz said:


> Ok so i had my points updated today. Gave the PTE's and increased the number of points I had. Whats the chance of getting an invite tomorrow for the following details:
> 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> Points: 75 (189) 80 (190 NSW)
> DOE: updated to 21st August, 2017


I think you should get invited tomorrow 

Make arrangements for visa fees payment and documents uploading 

Cheers


----------



## samlk (Apr 15, 2012)

"Posted on: 21/08/2017 at 12:00

Maintenance work is due to be carried out on SkillSelect from Saturday 19th of August 2017 from 2:30pm AEST until Sunday 20th August 2017 12pm AEST. SkillSelect will be unavailable during these times. We appreciate your patience and apologise for any inconvenience this may cause."

Saw this message in skillselect today


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

samlk said:


> "Posted on: 21/08/2017 at 12:00
> 
> Maintenance work is due to be carried out on SkillSelect from Saturday 19th of August 2017 from 2:30pm AEST until Sunday 20th August 2017 12pm AEST. SkillSelect will be unavailable during these times. We appreciate your patience and apologise for any inconvenience this may cause."
> 
> Saw this message in skillselect today




I hope this maintenance will carry out very big change in coming invitation round. Like around 2000 invitations and around 300,4000 pre invitation from NSW. Hope we all get happiness on 23rd August. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> I hope this maintenance will carry out very big change in coming invitation round. Like around 2000 invitations and around 300,4000 pre invitation from NSW. Hope we all get happiness on 23rd August.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, Aug 23 round already have an invitation limit of 1000. Let's hope that on the following months, DIBP will increase their invitations.

Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

markymark5 said:


> Unfortunately, Aug 23 round already have an invitation limit of 1000. Let's hope that on the following months, DIBP will increase their invitations.
> 
> Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk



Actually they can do anything bro and they don't need to announce it before they do it. For example, citizenship rules changes in Australia. 
They didn't announce anything and made suffered thousands of immigrants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chint (May 12, 2017)

*Uploading docs for 189 visa*

Hi All,

once we submit and pay for 189 visa application via skill select, i could see no further data / i can't upload docs via login to skill select and then to immi account.

Instead i need to upload the docs by logging directly in to immi account. hope this is the way how it works ?


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Actually they can do anything bro and they don't need to announce it before they do it. For example, citizenship rules changes in Australia.
> They didn't announce anything and made suffered thousands of immigrants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They already announced the maximum number of invites for the month of August and will announce the invitation limit next month. They did announce.


----------



## chint (May 12, 2017)

*Uploading docs for 189 visa*

Hi All,

once we submit and pay for 189 visa application via skill select, i could see no further data / i can't upload docs via login to skill select and then to immi account.

Instead i need to upload the docs by logging directly in to immi account. hope this is the way how it works ?


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Thank you.*

Thank you!


sharma1981 said:


> OK Then.
> 
> Its already with DIBP.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi all,
My eoi date is March 30 for 261312 having 65 score. Will it be possible to get invite in this round or when roughly?

Thx


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

ihmar2002 said:


> Hi all,
> My eoi date is March 30 for 261312 having 65 score. Will it be possible to get invite in this round or when roughly?
> 
> Thx


Dont think will be having a chance during this month. In September rounds, you must get it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chint said:


> Hi All,
> 
> once we submit and pay for 189 visa application via skill select, i could see no further data / i can't upload docs via login to skill select and then to immi account.
> 
> Instead i need to upload the docs by logging directly in to immi account. hope this is the way how it works ?


Once you have paid your visa fees, the role of Skillselect is over

You have to directly log into Immiaccount for every action you take

Cheers


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> Actually they can do anything bro and they don't need to announce it before they do it. For example, citizenship rules changes in Australia.
> They didn't announce anything and made suffered thousands of immigrants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They announce things well in advance, apart from very few things like you told.

If you knew where to look for, they do draft the draft laws well in advance of their publishing date.

You are hoping for impossible stuff. I would suggest you to plan, research, and then make your plans work rather than hoping for the bad odds to turn out well.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

markymark5 said:


> They already announced the maximum number of invites for the month of August and will announce the invitation limit next month. They did announce.


Just to clarify one thing, technically it's not twice every month (even if they says it- they contradicts themselves or may be not however you see it) but every 14 days. 3 times in a month can happen too, if the 1st invite happens on the 1st or 2nd day or even on the 3rd day of a month.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Just to clarify one thing, technically it's not twice every month (even if they says it- they contradicts themselves or may be not however you see it) but every 14 days. 3 times in a month can happen too, if the 1st invite happens on the 1st or 2nd day or even on the 3rd day of a month.


Has it actually ever happened ?

Would be interesting to know

Maybe one of the old timers would remember 

Cheers


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Has it actually ever happened ?
> 
> Would be interesting to know
> 
> ...


Yes

1st, 15th and 29th September 2016
1st, 15th and 29th March 2017

Regards

Tony


----------



## moniquestefanie (May 10, 2017)

Fuch said:


> I'm in similar situation, 233211 with 65 points, DOE 7th July 2017.
> Was expecting to receive invitation in July, but missed both round
> Any advise from forumers?


My situation is similar. Submitted my EOI in 13-Aug 17 with 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190 VIC.
I am also wondering when this invitation will come 

_________________
EA application - 30- Jun 17
EA outcome - 12 - Jul 17
1st PTE attempt - 31 Jul 17 (64, 83, 80, 69)
2nd PTE attempt - 11 Aug 17 (88, 75, 90, 84)
EOI submited - 12 Jul 17 (60 points 189)
EOI updated - 13 Aug 17 (70 points 189)
Age - 30 points
Experience - 15 points
English - 10 points
Qualification - BE - 15 points
189 - 70 points


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Has it actually ever happened ?
> 
> Would be interesting to know
> 
> ...


In previous results in skill select, you can find the results in last September.

28 September
14 September
1 September

However, I am not sure how it matters though.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Has it actually ever happened ?
> 
> Would be interesting to know
> 
> ...


It happened this year, I think Tony already mentioned. Next it could happen on

1st, 15th and 29th November 2017 too.

And 2nd, 16th and 30th May 2018 I think if I haven't made any mistake..


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It happened this year, I think Tony already mentioned. Next it could happen on
> 
> 1st, 15th and 29th November 2017 too.
> 
> And 2nd, 16th and 30th May 2018 I think if I haven't made any mistake..


November will be a great month with 3 invitation rounds.


----------



## mstennie (Jan 14, 2017)

Waiting for the invite is not the longest wait that we will have...

They juste updated the processing time of the visa :

75 per cent of applications processed: 11 Months
90 per cent of applications processed: 15 Months

This is a JOKE.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It happened this year, I think Tony already mentioned. Next it could happen on
> 
> 1st, 15th and 29th November 2017 too.
> 
> And 2nd, 16th and 30th May 2018 I think if I haven't made any mistake..



DIBP actually do not follow the strictest plan. They might delay the round by a week at times.

They were doing one round per month 2 years back, and suddenly shifted to a round per 2 weeks. and missed the schedule more than once. :-D 

But all in all, it looks like the pro rated occupations will see only 20 rounds ( and will finish by April ). That's all that is atleast a bit certain.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

mstennie said:


> Waiting for the invite is not the longest wait that we will have...
> 
> They juste updated the processing time of the visa :
> 
> ...


Don't fall in the usual trap. They are testing who cracks first !!!


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> Don't fall in the usual trap. They are testing who cracks first !!!



It's been 12 Months since the first EOI filed, and no invite yet.

No one is cracking.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

markymark5 said:


> November will be a great month with 3 invitation rounds.



Yep, the entire 70's queue should clear by that month-end if things go well. ray:


----------



## moniquestefanie (May 10, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> It's been 12 Months since the first EOI filed, and no invite yet.
> 
> No one is cracking.


For which AZNCO code?

_________________
EA application - 30- Jun 17
EA outcome - 12 - Jul 17
1st PTE attempt - 31 Jul 17 (64, 83, 80, 69)
2nd PTE attempt - 11 Aug 17 (88, 75, 90, 84)
EOI submited - 12 Jul 17 (60 points 189)
EOI updated - 13 Aug 17 (70 points 189)
EOI Invitation - ????
Age - 30 points
Experience - 15 points
English - 10 points
Qualification - BE - 15 points
189 - 70 points
190 VIC - 75 points
489 VIC - 80 points


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

moniquestefanie said:


> for which aznco code?
> 
> _________________
> ea application - 30- jun 17
> ...


2611


----------



## saibaba456 (Mar 9, 2017)

Desperately waiting to get invited tomorrow. 

Submitted my EOI on 17th March 65 Points - 2613 category.


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

saibaba456 said:


> Desperately waiting to get invited tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Submitted my EOI on 17th March 65 Points - 2613 category.




Best of luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

saibaba456 said:


> Desperately waiting to get invited tomorrow.
> 
> Submitted my EOI on 17th March 65 Points - 2613 category.


me too buddy, same points and occupation but EOI on 30th March


----------



## sebolcat (Apr 19, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Don't fall in the usual trap. They are testing who cracks first !!!


Hi Sharma,

What do you mean by that?

Are you an Electronics Engineer?


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Dear all i am praying for 65 2613 should clear before july. 
Lets hope 65 all clear by September and October is the month of celebration.....

Tomorrow result decided a lot for me


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for August 2017 &lt;==*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

mstennie said:


> Waiting for the invite is not the longest wait that we will have...
> 
> They juste updated the processing time of the visa :
> 
> ...


Visa processing time expected to be better by september. Lets see.


----------



## mm84 (May 23, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Actually they can do anything bro and they don't need to announce it before they do it. For example, citizenship rules changes in Australia.
> They didn't announce anything and made suffered thousands of immigrants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The number of invites is updated on their website for coming rounds - 23/08 and 06/09.


----------



## mm84 (May 23, 2017)

Submitted EOI today with 70 points for SC189. Hopeful for an invite tomorrow. If not then next round on 06/09.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

mm84 said:


> Submitted EOI today with 70 points for SC189. Hopeful for an invite tomorrow. If not then next round on 06/09.


which occupation?

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
70 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
WORK EXP 5
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI DOE VSC189 70 POINTS. 17 AUG 2017


----------



## mm84 (May 23, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> which occupation?
> 
> Anzsco 263312. Telecom network engineer
> 70 points
> ...


261111 ba


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mm84 said:


> Submitted EOI today with 70 points for SC189. Hopeful for an invite tomorrow. If not then next round on 06/09.


Not even in next month forget about tonight. May not be anything before December.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

mm84 said:


> The number of invites is updated on their website for coming rounds - 23/08 and 06/09.




What's the updated no. for 23/08 and 06/09??

Can you please send me the link bro? I couldn't find anywhere.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

b said:


> It happened this year, I think Tony already mentioned. Next it could happen on
> 
> 1st, 15th and 29th November 2017 too.
> 
> And 2nd, 16th and 30th May 2018 I think if I haven't made any mistake..





markymark5 said:


> November will be a great month with 3 invitation rounds.


I don't understand the excitement here? 
It's every 14 days. The fact that it falls twice or three times a month doesn't actually speed up or slow down the process at all, the wait is unchanged...


----------



## rampraba (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi all,

Is there any way we can see the updated points when our experience is reaching 8+ years. I understand it will be updated automatically based on the experience.

Thanks.


----------



## gbedan (Aug 22, 2017)

With 70points for your occupation, i think you might just get an invite next month


----------



## gbedan (Aug 22, 2017)

rampraba said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is there any way we can see the updated points when our experience is reaching 8+ years. I understand it will be updated automatically based on the experience.
> 
> Thanks.


I doubt that. ..


----------



## chint (May 12, 2017)

*Resume format for 189 visa submission*

Hi All, do we need to follow a template to upload resume as part of 189 visa docs submission ?

kindly can you point me to a link, if there is one having a format of the resume, else i can submit my own resume format.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chint said:


> Hi All, do we need to follow a template to upload resume as part of 189 visa docs submission ?
> 
> kindly can you point me to a link, if there is one having a format of the resume, else i can submit my own resume format.


There is no template per se on the DIBP website 
You can submit in whatever format you want 

I used one from live in Vic website 

https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/__data/assets/word_doc/0011/1245188/Chronological-CV.doc

Cheers


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Do telecommers stand a chance tongight?

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
70 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
WORK EXP 5
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI DOE VSC189 70 POINTS. 17 AUG 2017


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

chint said:


> Hi All, do we need to follow a template to upload resume as part of 189 visa docs submission ?
> 
> kindly can you point me to a link, if there is one having a format of the resume, else i can submit my own resume format.


No fixed template; better upload a full CV instead of a Resume though.

Ive mentioned the following in separate headers:
1. contact details (separate work and home)
2. Education- all degrees with course name, dates, institute name and place
3. Employments- Titles, place of work, dates, main tasks/duties
4. Awards received
5. Relevant trainings undertaken
6. Technical expertise and work skills relevant to my nominated occupation
7. Publications- Research articles, books, patents, conference presentations, etc 
(mine is a scientific occupation)
8. References


----------



## Cairnz (May 17, 2017)

Can we expect any invite for Electronics Engineer (65 Points)
233411??


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

gbedan said:


> I doubt that. ..


IMO, the system will do that if the applicant has marked his current employment/designation as "skilled employment".

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## wjd322wo (Aug 4, 2017)

Cairnz said:


> Can we expect any invite for Electronics Engineer (65 Points)
> 233411??


Same boat with you brother, hope we shall celebrate tonight!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chint said:


> Hi All, do we need to follow a template to upload resume as part of 189 visa docs submission ?
> 
> kindly can you point me to a link, if there is one having a format of the resume, else i can submit my own resume format.


You can follow the standard format of a CV. Many upload their own CV without much modification (as per forum observations).


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

atif1987 said:


> Do telecommers stand a chance tongight?
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 70 POINTS
> ...


with 70... yes AFAIK.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rampraba said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is there any way we can see the updated points when our experience is reaching 8+ years. I understand it will be updated automatically based on the experience.
> 
> Thanks.


Your points will be updates in EOI, your DOE will change.


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

With the ongoing trend, I don't think I will be able to get an invite at least for four months and am getting really frustrated.:frusty:

Should I consider ticking on 190 for NSW? What will be my chances then to get nomination from NSW and invite from DIBP?:attention:

Or should I go for a try in PTE 79+ ? That will take me to 75 points.
But again that is hard for me as I need to study and prepare for it separately and even not sure about the results. Cost implication extra...

Please guide.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Cairnz said:


> Can we expect any invite for Electronics Engineer (65 Points)
> 233411??


Hi

It is possible - depending on how many invites of the 1000 available, drop down into the 65 point system.

Mechanical Engineers will get first chance as they have 65 pointers queued from 19th November 2016 -so if they reach their 108 quota and there are still some left out of the 1000 total. Next in line, we have Other Engineers from 3rd January 2017, but I think they will have close to 50 at 70 and above - so they may just take a few or none. Next would be Network Engineers from 3rd February 2017, as they should have a few of their 65 quota left.

The problem is that the next Cab off the rank could be a maxi-taxi, the Programmer/Developers from 8th March 2017, as they have a 310 allocation and could mop up all the available places before it gets to the Electronic Engineers at 12th April 2016 - If they are still inviting when their backlog gets to 12th April, then both occupations will get invites from there - even the Telecommunication Engineers will start to get excited as their backlog starts 20th May 2017.

So the 5 of the Pro-rata Occupations and Telecommunications Engineers all have some chance of 65 point invites tonight ,it is a question of how many inviteable EOI's are at 70 and above - I reckon less than 900, hopefully a lot less than 900

Regards


Tony


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

dishant22 said:


> With the ongoing trend, I don't think I will be able to get an invite at least for four months and am getting really frustrated.:frusty:
> 
> Should I consider ticking on 190 for NSW? What will be my chances then to get nomination from NSW and invite from DIBP?:attention:
> 
> ...


Try for PTE 79+ in all sections. 
If that is hard for you as you are not getting time then try yoga to keep away frustration. It is what it is. Frustration won't help


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> Try for PTE 79+ in all sections.
> If that is hard for you as you are not getting time then try yoga to keep away frustration. It is what it is. Frustration won't help


Hahaha:laugh:
Sure...I will start yoga soon..
But no chances for NSW SS?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

dishant22 said:


> hahaha
> sure...i will start yoga soon..
> But no chances for nsw ss?


nsw will start imviting when the load on 189 decreases

anzsco 263312. Telecom network engineer
70 points
age 30
lang 20
edu 15
work exp 5
ielts l7 r 7 s6.5 w7.5
pte a l90 r90 s90 w88
ea submitted 19 apr 2017
ea positive 31 may 2017
eoi doe vsc189 70 points. 17 aug 2017


----------



## mojolito (Aug 8, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> nsw will start imviting when the load on 189 decreases
> 
> anzsco 263312. Telecom network engineer
> 70 points
> ...


hi atif,

do we expect invites for the both of us tonight? 263311 75pts DOE Aug16,2017


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

mojolito said:


> hi atif,
> 
> do we expect invites for the both of us tonight? 263311 75pts DOE Aug16,2017


for you definitely yes
for me..50 50

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
70 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
WORK EXP 5
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI DOE VSC189 70 POINTS. 17 AUG 2017


----------



## yashudev (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi All,

Need your inputs as i'm applying for ACS in Sep 2017.
Software Engineer	261313
Age 25 points (34 yrs)
English 10 Points (ILETS 8,9,7,7.5)
Qual 15 points (Bachelor's degree in Computer Science 2004 passout )
Experience 15 points (10 years) 

I will be completing 10 yrs exp by August end; counting months and not days in terms of total experience acquired, have all the needed documentation ready. However my Q is whether they will deduct points for gap years?
I passed out BE in 2004. Joined work in 2006 which is 2 years later
and also have a 1 year gap in between in 2008. Expecting 2 years deduction i will still need to get over 8+ years of experience to score 15 points for experience and subsequently a total of 65. 

Looking at ACS processing threads, i'm gonna expect 1 month for my ACS processing. This year the cutoffs are higher >> 70 as against 65 and so are the visa processing times when compared to the previous years!

Any inputs will help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

saibaba456 said:


> Desperately waiting to get invited tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please let me know incase you receive invite , i too am in the same boat my DOE is 25 march


----------



## KMS11 (Jan 25, 2017)

Me too DOE April 4th 



Salimmanj said:


> Please let me know incase you receive invite , i too am in the same boat my DOE is 25 march


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> It is possible - depending on how many invites of the 1000 available, drop down into the 65 point system.
> 
> ...


Come on tony tell me when will telecom engineers with 65 points get their foot in the door

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

yashudev said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your inputs as i'm applying for ACS in Sep 2017.
> Software Engineer	261313
> ...



ACS Suitability Criteria & Skill level met date is as follows:

If your Degree is ICT major + Closely related to your nominated occupation , they deduct 2 years of experience in the last 10 years or 4 years in your entire work history to meet the suitability criteria whichever gives you the earliest skill level met date. Pay attention to last 10 years.

In general BE in Computer Science course will be assessed as ICT major - Closely related to Nominated occupation.

Let us consider the following 2 scenarios for you. Assume you are going for ACS assessment on 1st Sept 2017.


1) 2 years deduction in last 10 years: Your 10 year work history starts from 1st Sept 2007. From this 2 years of experience will be deducted. Assume you have the complete 1 year gap in 2008. Then 2 years of experience from 1st Sept 2007 to 31st August 2010 will be deducted for meeting the suitability criteria. Means your skill level met date will be after August 2010. 

2) 4 years deduction in your entire work history: Assume you started to work from June 2006 on wards. So your experience from June 2006 to May 2011 will be deducted. (you mentioned 1 year gap in 2008). So your skill level met date will be after May 2011.

As the scenario 1) gives you the earliest skill level met date ACS allows you to claim points for any relevant experience after 1st Sept 2010. You will fall short of 8 years experience to claim the 15 points.

I used 2 assumptions to illustrate the calculations 1) Your 1 year gap in 2008 2) Your start month in 2006. i hope these assumptions are innocuous.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> for you definitely yes
> for me..50 50
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> ...


You are much closer to 100% than 50%

Regards

Tony


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> It is possible - depending on how many invites of the 1000 available, drop down into the 65 point system.
> 
> ...



Hi Tony,

I cannot understand how are you relating number of invites of different occupations. What I believe is, for instance people who have applied in 2613 always have a pool of 310 number of seats. Till now who has submitted EOI on 4th of AUG with 70 points have got the invite. Now lets consider there are 150 people who are waiting from 4th Aug to 23 Aug with 70 and more points and rest 160 seats (310-150) will go to 65 pointers waiting from 8th of March 2017 in 2613 category.

So how any network/electrical/mechanical engineering stream is interlinked.

Please correct me if I am wrong.

Cheers!,
Ankush


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Come on tony tell me when will telecom engineers with 65 points get their foot in the door
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I would be keeping my eye on the Developer Programmers and their 65 point backlog - they start from 8th March - when they get to 20th May, we will see our first 65 point Telecomm Engineer invite of the year. Is your 65 point DOE before 21st June 2017 ?

Regards

Tony


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello Tony,

How about my case? When can I expect an Invite for Class 189 and 190 please?

*189 EOI Updated Date:* 21-Jun-2017
*190 EOI Updated Date for NSW:* _21-Jun-2017_
*190 EOI Created Date for VIC:* 03-Jul-2017
*Job Occupation:* 261313 - Software Engineer
*189 Points:* 65
*190 Points:* 70

Thanks,

Suhail.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

suhailsayed said:


> Hello Tony,
> 
> How about my case? When can I expect an Invite for Class 189 and 190 please?
> 
> ...


I only deal in 189 mysticism, not the 190 NSW Lotto.

Hopeful of 65 point invite for your occupation tonight - would then really need to see two results in September where 65 pointers are continuing to be invited, and maybe increase in 1000, before we get a proper idea of how quickly it gets to 21st September 2017 

Regards

Tony


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks Tony. It will be really good if I get invited tonight. If not, I just hope that I do not have to wait any more longer than next month i.e. I get invited by Sep 2017 at the most.

If I do get invited tonight, how much more do I need to wait for my PR Visa to be approved and stamped on my passport? It will be nice to have a bit of info related to this too, just for my future reference.

Regards,

Suhail.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

suhailsayed said:


> Thanks Tony. It will be really good if I get invited tonight. If not, I just hope that I do not have to wait any more longer than next month i.e. I get invited by Sep 2017 at the most.
> 
> If I do get invited tonight, how much more do I need to wait for my PR Visa to be approved and stamped on my passport? It will be nice to have a bit of info related to this too, just for my future reference.
> 
> ...


Australia doesnt stamp visa on ur passport. all your visa record is mai tained electronically on vevo. for pr visa to be granted it can take frm 3 to 11 months

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
70 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
WORK EXP 5
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI DOE VSC189 70 POINTS. 17 AUG 2017


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I cannot understand how are you relating number of invites of different occupations. What I believe is, for instance people who have applied in 2613 always have a pool of 310 number of seats. Till now who has submitted EOI on 4th of AUG with 70 points have got the invite. Now lets consider there are 150 people who are waiting from 4th Aug to 23 Aug with 70 and more points and rest 160 seats (310-150) will go to 65 pointers waiting from 8th of March 2017 in 2613 category.
> 
> ...


hi Ankush

The over-riding limit is the 1000 per round. The 310 for your occupation can be over 189 and 489. some of your 310 invites go to 489 pool if the 189 gets shut-off as the 1000 is met before the 310 for your occupation have been invited. So, lets 900 invites go to the 70 and above 189 EOIs, leaving 100 for the 65 pointers. Your occupation has 160 invites left, but what if Mechanical Engineers have 50 invites left and Other Engineers have 10 left and Network Professionals have 30 left. they all get invited before your occupation as they have backlogged 65 pointers from November 2016, January 2017 and February 2017 respectively. so when the other 3 occupations have hit their limits of 108, 50 and 65, there are only 10 invites left for your 65 pointers from 8th March 2016 and the remaining 150 go to the 489 pool. If they are not all used in the 489, then you don't get your full invite (this happened with Electrical Engineers on 9th August 2017) used and there will still be some places for a 21st invitation round for 2017/2018.

Regards

Tony


----------



## yashudev (Aug 22, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> ACS Suitability Criteria & Skill level met date is as follows:
> 
> If your Degree is ICT major + Closely related to your nominated occupation , they deduct 2 years of experience in the last 10 years or 4 years in your entire work history to meet the suitability criteria whichever gives you the earliest skill level met date. Pay attention to last 10 years.
> 
> ...


_____________________________


Thanks for your response!
I do fall under ICT Major, so 2 years will be deducted and not 4 years, this i know for sure. Closely nominated to the occupation. My experience dates are as below:

May 29th 2006 to Oct 19 2007
Nov 15 2008 to Apr 7 2010
Apr 8 2010 till date

How will it work in my case? Can you quote where it says experience is deducted only from the past 10 years? What about the experience i have earlier than Sep 2007? Will it be even considered?


----------



## bharat.sandhu (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi all,
My EOI date is May 26 for 261313 having 65 score.

Will it be possible to get invite in this round or when roughly?

Thanks!

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gbedan (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi Tony,

Category 2631 (Computer Network Engr)
65points 
DOE (20th February 2017)

Any idea on when an invitation could be possible. 
Thanks


----------



## yashudev (Aug 22, 2017)

yashudev said:


> _____________________________
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response!
> ...


-------------------------------------
According to me it is not for the last 10 years, it is after the graduation or studies. I referred to the ACS Skill Assessment Guidelines and it says this>> (Page 5 - Skill Level Requirement Met Date)
The Skill Level Requirement Met Date is dependent on the completion of both the relevant qualification and relevant work experience.

Any thoughts? Please correct me if i'm wrong @Scorpion24


----------



## Sumankarki (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi there does any body have idea when registered nurse will get invitation , my wife have lodge eoi on 29th june 2017 with 60 points? Is there any chance of getting invitation this year or not?
Thankyou


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Sumankarki said:


> Hi there does any body have idea when registered nurse will get invitation , my wife have lodge eoi on 29th june 2017 with 60 points? Is there any chance of getting invitation this year or not?
> Thankyou


Not unless there is a huge increase in the current 1000 per round limit for the 189 EOIs

Regards

Tony


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> hi Ankush
> 
> The over-riding limit is the 1000 per round. The 310 for your occupation can be over 189 and 489. some of your 310 invites go to 489 pool if the 189 gets shut-off as the 1000 is met before the 310 for your occupation have been invited. So, lets 900 invites go to the 70 and above 189 EOIs, leaving 100 for the 65 pointers. Your occupation has 160 invites left, but what if Mechanical Engineers have 50 invites left and Other Engineers have 10 left and Network Professionals have 30 left. they all get invited before your occupation as they have backlogged 65 pointers from November 2016, January 2017 and February 2017 respectively. so when the other 3 occupations have hit their limits of 108, 50 and 65, there are only 10 invites left for your 65 pointers from 8th March 2016 and the remaining 150 go to the 489 pool. If they are not all used in the 489, then you don't get your full invite (this happened with Electrical Engineers on 9th August 2017) used and there will still be some places for a 21st invitation round for 2017/2018.
> 
> ...



Quite Intensive !! But Got it.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Sumankarki said:


> Hi there does any body have idea when registered nurse will get invitation , my wife have lodge eoi on 29th june 2017 with 60 points? Is there any chance of getting invitation this year or not?
> Thankyou




Bro you have been unlucky by 1 week. You just missed the invitation by 6 days. You would have lodged PR by now if you have submitted EOI by 23 June. I am on same boat as well. I had submitted on 14 July for Registered [email protected] points & no good news so far. Don't know what to do at the moment. Hope to get increased 1000 invitations cap to 2000 for next month so we will get our happiness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

What time dibp starts issuing invitations on the day of round?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Salimmanj said:


> What time dibp starts issuing invitations on the day of round?


in 1 hour and 17 minutes time

Regards

tony


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bharat.sandhu said:


> Hi all,
> My EOI date is May 26 for 261313 having 65 score.
> 
> Will it be possible to get invite in this round or when roughly?
> ...


I don't see such scenario.


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> > What time dibp starts issuing invitations on the day of round?
> ...


Ok thnku


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Salimmanj said:


> What time dibp starts issuing invitations on the day of round?


After midnight AEST.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

1 hour to goooo

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
70 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
WORK EXP 5
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI DOE VSC189 70 POINTS. 17 AUG 2017


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*Good luck guys, less then an hour remain before the invite!

Wish the scores to come down and a lot of you getting an invite.*


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Good luck for guys with 65points... 
Hopefully they start with 65 points this time... 

Best is yet to come!


----------



## m7singh (Nov 28, 2013)

Good luck to all expecting invite today


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

yashudev said:


> -------------------------------------
> According to me it is not for the last 10 years, it is after the graduation or studies. I referred to the ACS Skill Assessment Guidelines and it says this>> (Page 5 - Skill Level Requirement Met Date)
> The Skill Level Requirement Met Date is dependent on the completion of both the relevant qualification and relevant work experience.
> 
> Any thoughts? Please correct me if i'm wrong @Scorpion24


Attaching the Summary of Criteria document which can be downloaded from acs website. Hope it helps to understand the things.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Downcounting 15 minutes~ Good luck everybody!


----------



## KMS11 (Jan 25, 2017)

*Good luck to all and happy Invites*


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

All the best everyone.... I hope 65 pointers start getting the invite today.


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

All the best guys. Please update us if invited with details as occupation code - points- DOE


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

*2 minutes to go*

Ready, steady... please let everyone know if you get invited.


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

Good Luck guys. For sure 65 pointers will get invite today. Last minute wishes are always valuable.

Cheers!!
Ankush:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

here we go... good luck


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

not invited
something very strange going on with invites

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
70 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
WORK EXP 5
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI DOE VSC189 70 POINTS. 17 AUG 2017


----------



## bharat.sandhu (Mar 2, 2014)

Please update if anyone got invite with 65 points
Thanks!

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

Still status stays as submitted not invited

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

atif1987 said:


> not invited
> something very strange going on with invites
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> ...


wait.. check after 5-10 mins..


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

no invite yet!!
still hoping for the best !!!


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

no invite

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
70 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
WORK EXP 5
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI DOE VSC189 70 POINTS. 17 AUG 2017


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

No one got it till now?

Thanks!


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

July 6 accountant 75 points invited


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

invited. thank god

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
70 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
WORK EXP 5
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI DOE VSC189 70 POINTS. 17 AUG 2017


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

tarungupta1688 said:


> no invite yet!!
> still hoping for the best !!!


I feel you will get tonight.. check in 5 mins.. EOI.. mail usually comes after 15-20 mins


----------



## abhinavmail7 (Jul 26, 2017)

263111, 70pts, DOE : 18 August 2017.. Invited


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

April 24 ICT 2611 70 points invited


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

kirk1031 said:


> July 6 accountant 75 points invited


WOW!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## reyno_obrien (Aug 8, 2017)

Did anyone get an invite? Please update with your ANZSCO and DOE


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

strange.


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

Any 65 pointers yet ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

Got the invite guys! 
BA/SA - ANZSCO-261111, Total points-70, DOE-23-Apr-2017


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Anyone with 65 points got invite?


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

atif1987 said:


> invited. thank god
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 70 POINTS
> ...


congrats, after a long time bro.


----------



## mojolito (Aug 8, 2017)

I got one! 263311 75 Points


----------



## mojolito (Aug 8, 2017)

Sub# said:


> Got the invite guys!
> BA/SA - ANZSCO-261111, Total points-70, DOE-23-Apr-2017


Congrats!


----------



## sakthe.sam (May 25, 2017)

Guys got invite. 
261313 software engineer. 
submitted date- aug 13 70 pts


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> Anyone with 65 points got invite?


Program yet to reach 65 queue


----------



## mojolito (Aug 8, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> April 24 ICT 2611 70 points invited


Congratulations!


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

Sub# said:


> Got the invite guys!
> BA/SA - ANZSCO-261111, Total points-70, DOE-23-Apr-2017


Congratulations!!


----------



## mojolito (Aug 8, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> invited. thank god
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 70 POINTS
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

No one from 2613XX so far?


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

leoujjawal said:


> Program yet to reach 65 queue


Hopefully we dont need to subscribe to sep 2017 thread 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> No one from 2613XX so far?


Sakthe.sam got it but with 70 points 261313

Cheers


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

*Anyone with 2613X and 65 points?*

Anyone???


----------



## Danish06 (Apr 11, 2017)

Any 65 pointer??? Prog


----------



## reyno_obrien (Aug 8, 2017)

Any 261111 got an invite with DOE greater than 24th April?


----------



## staybrave (May 5, 2017)

Still no 65? Any 2334 got invited? 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

20 mins gone.. no invite yet for 65 pointers

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

staybrave said:


> Still no 65? Any 2334 got invited?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




65 here
No invite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

osamapervez said:


> 65 here
> No invite
> 
> 
> Me too :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

2334 Electronic Engineer 70 points Aug 15 invited


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

no invite yet :'(


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Registered nurse 70 points Aug 22 invited!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Have they seriously invited 1200 applicants ?

In previous rounds by this time we would have filled 20 pages of got it and congratulations by now

Cheers


----------



## strunzitt (Aug 3, 2017)

well.. how long do you think it's normal to wait? if it's an automated process it should go pretty fast...


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

Another 10 mins

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sub# said:


> Got the invite guys!
> BA/SA - ANZSCO-261111, Total points-70, DOE-23-Apr-2017


Congrats my fellow BA!


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

strunzitt said:


> well.. how long do you think it's normal to wait? if it's an automated process it should go pretty fast...


No more invites for the day...they have sent all possible invitations


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

This time.. very few invites for 70 pointers as well

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sakthe.sam said:


> Guys got invite.
> 261313 software engineer.
> submitted date- aug 13 70 pts


Congrats my friend!


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

tarungupta1688 said:


> no invite yet :'(


Oh, your DOE is 10th March, so I think no 65 pointers at all this round, which means if they do not increase the cap, the situation remained the same in the next rounds


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Why no 65 are there so many 70 pointers fr 261313


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

*Done for Aug 2017?*

 

Let's change the month and wait continues


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Have they seriously invited 1200 applicants ?
> 
> In previous rounds by this time we would have filled 20 pages of got it and congratulations by now
> 
> Cheers


I think not many people in this forum for this round..


----------



## familiarh (Jul 11, 2017)

I am software engineer with 75 points DOE 16th Aug. Hope I would have got invite. My details are with agent so will get tomorrow when he opens his office

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

familiarh said:


> I am software engineer with 75 points DOE 16th Aug. Hope I would have got invite. My details are with agent so will get tomorrow when he opens his office
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


100% .. Congratz.. party


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

65 pointers from 2613 shud stop dreaming about Australia I think!

From
A 65 pointer 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## familiarh (Jul 11, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> 100% .. Congratz.. party


Thanks buddy. no party till I get confirmation from agent.   

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mstennie (Jan 14, 2017)

Cannot deal with any more wait... I am taking the PTE-A.

65 pt - 261313 - 8th of April 2017.
IELTS 8-7-7-7.


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

Can anyone create sep 2017 thread 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

Kranthi716 said:


> 65 pointers from 2613 shud stop dreaming about Australia I think!
> 
> From
> A 65 pointer
> ...


What about 65 points in Civil Engineering? They got 3300 quota this year..only 50 invited with 70+.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

No 65 pointers have been reported. 

So far: 

2611 - 70 points 24/04/17 
2613 - 70 points 13/08/17 
2311 - 75 points 05/07/17


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

mstennie said:


> Cannot deal with any more wait... I am taking the PTE-A.
> 
> 65 pt - 261313 - 8th of April 2017.
> IELTS 8-7-7-7.


Even I have to start preparing


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello All,

How do we get an Invite? Do they email us? I checked my Skill Select Account and cannot see any Invite there. My Immigration Agency have provided their email to the EOI team.

Thanks,

Suhail.

*189 EOI Update Date:* 21-Jun-2017
*190 EOI Update Date for NSW:* 21-Jun-2017
*190 EOI Created Date for VIC:* 03-Jul-2017
*Job Occupation:* 261313 - Software Engineer
*189 Points:* 65
*190 Points:* 70


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> No 65 pointers have been reported.
> 
> So far:
> 
> ...


That means they didnt even clear all 70pointers

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## erbansal2k6 (Jul 21, 2017)

I have not got any invitation this time ...With 65 points in 261313 on 13 March 2017

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

erbansal2k6 said:


> I have not got any invitation this time ...With 65 points in 261313 on 13 March 2017
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Hard luck buddy!


----------



## Expatdown (Jul 1, 2017)

2334 
70 point 
DOE: 6/Aug/2017 - Invited (oh god)

But I can't lodge the visa - server error 500, anyone on the same board?


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

Kranthi716 said:


> 65 pointers from 2613 shud stop dreaming about Australia I think!
> 
> From
> A 65 pointer
> ...


I was waiting for this round. Since no 65 pointer got invited, thinking about claiming points for my spouse. Need to start ACS soon.

I request all fellow 65 pointer to try your luck in PTE to get better points.

Thanks!


----------



## asadkhalid (Apr 18, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> No 65 pointers have been reported.
> 
> So far:
> 
> ...


Any update on 2211?


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

Serious disappointment!
All hopes lost for 65 pointers. At this pace, if they are not going to increase the cap, there will be no movement for 65 pointers. Why they are holding it back? At least they should release some quota for 65 pointers to start the movement. I think there are maximum 50 -60 invites for today in 2613


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rockycres said:


> Can anyone create sep 2017 thread
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...018-189-eoi-invitations-september-2017-a.html


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

For those got invites, please withdraw all your 190 eoi.


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

Any idea?



suhailsayed said:


> Hello All,
> 
> How do we get an Invite? Do they email us? I checked my Skill Select Account and cannot see any Invite there. My Immigration Agency have provided their email to the EOI team.
> 
> ...


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

suhailsayed said:


> Any idea?




The status would change from submitted to invited


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

suhailsayed said:


> Any idea?


You might have to wait 5-6 months


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

suhailsayed said:


> Hello All,
> 
> How do we get an Invite? Do they email us? I checked my Skill Select Account and cannot see any Invite there. My Immigration Agency have provided their email to the EOI team.
> 
> ...


The email will obviously go to your agent as it's their email id in the official records 

But had you been invited, the EOI would have the invited Confirmation on the main page

So obviously you have not been invited in this round

Sorry


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks!!



osamapervez said:


> The status would change from submitted to invited
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

Got the Invitation now.

code : 261312.
EOI DOE : 19th, August with 70 points


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congratulations to all invited!

I wish you... a lot of luck and patience after your lodge a visa! Remember, it may take some time, but you will reach your dream and one day... a security officer at the border, will tell you: Welcome to Australia! 

Those who did not get an invite - with the current trend, 65 points is not enough to get a quick invite... maybe it will change in September? All the best to you guys!


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks sumitgupta22 and newbienz for replying.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

satish5b8 said:


> Got the Invitation now.
> 
> code : 261312.
> EOI DOE : 19th, August with 70 points


congratz


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

Got the invite.

DOE - 10 Aug, 
Code - 2613, 
Points - 70.

Good Luck to all!


----------



## strunzitt (Aug 3, 2017)

do you think there is any correlation between the number of invites we see in August (i see 81 in Immitracker) and the fact that the time to get this visa has increased drastically in the last months? before it was 3 months, now 11??


----------



## FARHAD21009 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi guys

I got the good news that industrial engineering (65 points) with EOI submitted in December 2016 got an invitation this round (August 23rd).

Good luck guys. Hopefully you get an invitation very soon.


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Anyone who has given pte, can you'll please suggest how much time it takes to prepare for 79+ points and is coaching needed . I am band 7.5 in ielts. Please suggest?


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

sumitgupta22 said:


> congratz


Thank you.


----------



## Sub# (Apr 22, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> No 65 pointers have been reported.
> 
> So far:
> 
> ...


2611 moved till 11-May.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

strunzitt said:


> do you think there is any correlation between the number of invites we see in August (i see 81 in Immitracker) and the fact that the time to get this visa has increased drastically in the last months? before it was 3 months, now 11??


the number of invites, as well as grants has decreased... the process became slower and more time consuming, both in terms of getting an ita and a grant.


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

familiarh said:


> I am software engineer with 75 points DOE 16th Aug. Hope I would have got invite. My details are with agent so will get tomorrow when he opens his office
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


75 points are not easy mate. And I personally think that most of them have fake proof of claimed points. Just can't imagine how you reached 75 with this mediocre written English. And what gives insult to the injury of most of forum mates is that lately the rejction rate of 189 has increased dramatically, just because the reason mentioned above, and wastes to many invitations. How come, the number of 75 pointers which were very rear before, this year are so frequent?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Salimmanj said:


> Anyone who has given pte, can you'll please suggest how much time it takes to prepare for 79+ points and is coaching needed . I am band 7.5 in ielts. Please suggest?


Depends how much time you can spend daily.. with 2-3 hours of preparation daily, you should be able to crack it in 1-2 month.. a lot of material is available online. First try that ...all the best


----------



## ozbound2k (Jul 31, 2015)

Guys,
While filing EOI, do we need to mention all our experience so far (whether related to ANZCO code or not) 
- marking experience not related to ANZCO code as non relevant.
- marking experience (2 years in my case) deducted by ACS as non relevant.

*or just the one's that has been assessed by ACS (which is related to ANZCO code) *

Background :
1. I am software engineer, but before that I was lecturer for 9 months , so I didn't get it assessed by by ACS , so while submitting EOI I didn't mention it.

2. While being software engineer , I had joined a company for 10 days, but I had to leave it to due personal circumstances. I didn't get that assessed by ACS since I had no documents to prove that employment and Company didn't provide me documents either.So while submitting EOI, I didn't mention this 10 days employment also

So should I have mentioned these two while submitting EOI and marked them as non relevant?


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

any 233512 got invite today ???


----------



## reyno_obrien (Aug 8, 2017)

Salimmanj said:


> Anyone who has given pte, can you'll please suggest how much time it takes to prepare for 79+ points and is coaching needed . I am band 7.5 in ielts. Please suggest?


I am not an expert. But my suggestion is no coaching is needed. Visit this site PTE Academic Exam- PTE Academic Materials and Resources and check Youtube videos especially E2E videos and give yourself a month's time to prepare allotting 1 week for each segment. you shoudl succeed! All the best!

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozbound2k said:


> Guys,
> While filing EOI, do we need to mention all our experience so far (whether related to ANZCO code or not)
> - marking experience not related to ANZCO code as non relevant.
> - marking experience (2 years in my case) deducted by ACS as non relevant.
> ...


Have you lodged the visa and paid fees or still waiting ?

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sub# said:


> 2611 moved till 11-May.


Thanks!


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

eddy85 said:


> 75 points are not easy mate. And I personally think that most of them have fake proof of claimed points. Just can't imagine how you reached 75 with this mediocre written English. And what gives insult to the injury of most of forum mates is that lately the rejction rate of 189 has increased dramatically, just because the reason mentioned above, and wastes to many invitations. How come, the number of 75 pointers which were very rear before, this year are so frequent?


ha ha ha.. Man where are you... How can one be so much pessimistic ..


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa (May 21, 2017)

Any 65 pointer got invite today for 263312. Need suggestion should I go for 190 also since I may lose points after November since I am turning 33. Or should I wait for 1 to 2 rounds more.


----------



## ozbound2k (Jul 31, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Have you lodged the visa and paid fees or still waiting ?
> 
> Cheers


No, I havent lodged visa yet. I am still in process of collecting relevant documents.


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

reyno_obrien said:


> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who has given pte, can you'll please suggest how much time it takes to prepare for 79+ points and is coaching needed . I am band 7.5 in ielts. Please suggest?
> ...



Thank You


----------



## FARHAD21009 (Apr 24, 2017)

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Any 65 pointer got invite today for 263312. Need suggestion should I go for 190 also since I may lose points after November since I am turning 33. Or should I wait for 1 to 2 rounds more.



I got the news that industrial engineering (65 points) with EOI submitted in December 2016 got an invitation this round (August 23rd).

Hopefully you get an invitation very soon.


----------



## FARHAD21009 (Apr 24, 2017)

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Any 65 pointer got invite today for 263312. Need suggestion should I go for 190 also since I may lose points after November since I am turning 33. Or should I wait for 1 to 2 rounds more.


I got the news that industrial engineering (65 points) with EOI submitted in December 2016 got an invitation this round (August 23rd).

Hopefully you get an invitation very soon.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi All

Looks like it has made it into the 65s - maybe only just - but only one report of December 2016 65 point 2335 - Immitracker has 70 pointer for 21st August - so that supports the 65s may have been breached 

Network Professionals 65 point backlog was from 3rd February and Mandy at 7th February did not get invite - so either the 1000 was reached in the 2335 backlog, or Netwrorks used all or most of their 65 invites at the 70 point level - but I think we would have heard by now if a 2313 Developer had got 65 invite - time will tell

Regards

Tony


----------



## staybrave (May 5, 2017)

I do suspect that they are deliberately limit the invitation, as they have large amount of backlog of visa to issue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

staybrave said:


> I do suspect that they are deliberately limit the invitation, as they have large amount of backlog of visa to issue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I strongly believe so. For this reason only they issued 1000 invite each round till now..


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for August 2017 &lt;==*

The reason why this crazy crisis is happening because They reduced the invitation by half from 1700 to 1000 each round . This is due to cutting staffs/ employees and renovating / upgrading the system and Introducing the Automated AI system. They announced previously.
But the total ceiling remains the same last year at 190.000 slot. So everyone please be patient and don't kill each others by increasing the whole point of overall pool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

As per immiracker, for 233512 with DOE 21st Aug got invited !!!
Let me get in touch with my agent tomorrow and i will let you all know about myself.

All the best for those who invited today !!!


----------



## familiarh (Jul 11, 2017)

eddy85 said:


> 75 points are not easy mate. And I personally think that most of them have fake proof of claimed points. Just can't imagine how you reached 75 with this mediocre written English. And what gives insult to the injury of most of forum mates is that lately the rejction rate of 189 has increased dramatically, just because the reason mentioned above, and wastes to many invitations. How come, the number of 75 pointers which were very rear before, this year are so frequent?


I can understand your frustration I was at 60 points at one time my process is going in since more than a year now. I got additional 5 points of my experience this June which made my points to 65. I gave PTE 3 Times and to my luck I was able to get 79+ in each module with which I was able to earn 20 points ultimately reaching 75. Journey is long and I know what I have faced. Give a second thought before giving judgement. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

mrgalfield said:


> The reason why this crazy crisis is happening because They reduced the invitation by half from 1700 to 1000 each round . This is due to cutting staffs/ employees and renovating / upgrading the system and Introducing the Automated AI system. They announced previously.
> But the total ceiling remains the same last year at 190.000 slot. So everyone please be patient and don't kill each others by increasing the whole point of overall pool!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Totally agree man.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

visakh said:


> As per immiracker, for 233512 with DOE 21st Aug got invited !!!
> Let me get in touch with my agent tomorrow and i will let you all know about myself.
> 
> All the best for those who invited today !!!


Please if you can confirm via PM to me too? Wish you all the best!


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

eddy85 said:


> Totally agree man.




This is the evidence:
http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2017-05-22/citizenship,-visa-grant-waiting-times-may-increase/8548012


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

2613 70 19/8 ??? Is this last updated


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

familiarh said:


> eddy85 said:
> 
> 
> > 75 points are not easy mate. And I personally think that most of them have fake proof of claimed points. Just can't imagine how you reached 75 with this mediocre written English. And what gives insult to the injury of most of forum mates is that lately the rejction rate of 189 has increased dramatically, just because the reason mentioned above, and wastes to many invitations. How come, the number of 75 pointers which were very rear before, this year are so frequent?
> ...



Congrats mate. My point is made up considering the unnatural huge portion of very high points EOI's in relation to a constant total number of candidates. Have a brief look at immitracker!


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Please if you can confirm via PM to me too? Wish you all the best!


Thanks and I will definitely inform you.


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

mrgalfield said:


> eddy85 said:
> 
> 
> > Totally agree man.
> ...


Thnx


----------



## familiarh (Jul 11, 2017)

eddy85 said:


> Congrats mate. My point is made up considering the unnatural huge portion of very high points EOI's in relation to a constant total number of candidates. Have a brief look at immitracker!


As far as I know nothing fake can work with Australian PR process. I have heard of visa applications getting rejected due to wrong information provided. Have a positive attitude and keep trying. All the best mate

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Hi All
> 
> Looks like it has made it into the 65s - maybe only just - but only one report of December 2016 65 point 2335 - Immitracker has 70 pointer for 21st August - so that supports the 65s may have been breached
> 
> ...



No 65 invites for Developer, Network and Mechanical..


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur (Mar 10, 2017)

I am not sure what to say post looking at today's result. I have been silently following the forum since last few months and wait to see the day when invitations are issues.

I feel terrible about the fact i was delayed by a day, else would have got the invitation around 5-6 months back. 

I was very hopeful for today, but now i am not sure if i what to say.

DOE : 9th March
261313
65 points


----------



## FARHAD21009 (Apr 24, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> No 65 invites for Developer, Network and Mechanical..


I got the news that industrial engineering (65 points) with EOI submitted in December 2016 got an invitation this round (August 23rd).

Hopefully you get an invitation very soon.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> I am not sure what to say post looking at today's result. I have been silently following the forum since last few months and wait to see the day when invitations are issues.
> 
> I feel terrible about the fact i was delayed by a day, else would have got the invitation around 5-6 months back.
> 
> ...



Same here...Repent a lot...would have worked the way if I would have submitted my EOI on 1st March with some incorrect details and later corrected it on 10th March. EoI 10.3 ...Not Invited 2613*


----------



## mstennie (Jan 14, 2017)

mrgalfield said:


> The reason why this crazy crisis is happening because They reduced the invitation by half from 1700 to 1000 each round . This is due to cutting staffs/ employees and renovating / upgrading the system and Introducing the Automated AI system. They announced previously.
> But the total ceiling remains the same last year at 190.000 slot. So everyone please be patient and don't kill each others by increasing the whole point of overall pool!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What tells you that they will start inviting 65 pointers? And when? Nothing. No one knows. A ceiling means that they won't invite "more than" 190.000, it doesn't mean they will use them all. Especially if they are understaffed and facing a software migration issue.

I don't know about you but I am tired of waiting and if I need more points, I won't wait in line just for the sake of "not increasing the overall pool". The immigration department just did a mistake in accepting the PTE-A tests results at that level. And now, everyone with an IELTS is just waiting in line looking at the PTE's pointers to pass before them.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> I am not sure what to say post looking at today's result. I have been silently following the forum since last few months and wait to see the day when invitations are issues.
> 
> I feel terrible about the fact i was delayed by a day, else would have got the invitation around 5-6 months back.
> 
> ...


Bro, same situation here, got 65 point DOE 30th March, when I look at your DOE, I totally lose my hope, if we assume they do not increase the cap for next rounds, we can say that since this round has seen no 65 pointers, there is no hope for 65 pointers in the next rounds at least for 2613.


----------



## AUSRAS (Apr 16, 2017)

I have EOI date 9th march 261313 and was hoping to get an invite today. i really fail to understand what happened. is it that the cutoff point has increased for 261313 to 70 for this year? shall 65 pointers forget about the dream?


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

AUSRAS said:


> I have EOI date 9th march 261313 and was hoping to get an invite today. i really fail to understand what happened. is it that the cutoff point has increased for 261313 to 70 for this year? shall 65 pointers forget about the dream?


Same here. Should start working to take PTE again to get 20 points


----------



## AUSRAS (Apr 16, 2017)

i would do if it is confirmed that cutoff points have been increased to 70. is there any source that says 70 or still 65?
can they achieve their ceiling target for 2613 inviting only 70 and above?
any expert to advise please?


----------



## ajjucpy (Jul 14, 2017)

:tea:


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

AUSRAS said:


> i would do if it is confirmed that cutoff points have been increased to 70. is there any source that says 70 or still 65?
> can they achieve their ceiling target for 2613 inviting only 70 and above?
> any expert to advise please?


I don't think all through the year 70 will be the cutoff . However we have to accept that many 65 pointers will early DOE are able to increase points seeing the limits. And with the cap of 1000 we are not seeing cut off going below 70 for most of the trades.
Anyways DIBP will publish the results for this round soon.


----------



## AUSRAS (Apr 16, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> AUSRAS said:
> 
> 
> > i would do if it is confirmed that cutoff points have been increased to 70. is there any source that says 70 or still 65?
> ...


Thank you sharma. is there any source that says 65 or 70?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

AUSRAS said:


> i would do if it is confirmed that cutoff points have been increased to 70. is there any source that says 70 or still 65?
> can they achieve their ceiling target for 2613 inviting only 70 and above?
> any expert to advise please?


Hi the cut off is 1000 total and 310 for 2613 - and whatever points and DOE that equates to that. If the 1000 cuts off before the 310 has been invited, the remainder go to 489 invites - so we should hear of some lucky 489 people being invited. If there are not enough 489s to take the remaining places of the 310, then they go uninvited and this will mean there will be so0me left over in March 2018 for the 21st round of invites.

this happened to Electronic Engineers on 9th August - 50 invited the first 2 rounds but only 20 invited for 9th August

Regards

tony


----------



## FARHAD21009 (Apr 24, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi the cut off is 1000 total and 310 for 2613 - and whatever points and DOE that equates to that. If the 1000 cuts off before the 310 has been invited, the remainder go to 489 invites - so we should hear of some lucky 489 people being invited. If there are not enough 489s to take the remaining places of the 310, then they go uninvited and this will mean there will be so0me left over in March 2018 for the 21st round of invites.
> 
> this happened to Electrical Engineers on 9th August - 50 invited the first 2 rounds but only 20 invited for 9th August
> 
> ...


You mean electronics engineering not electrical engineering.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

FARHAD21009 said:


> You mean electronics engineering not electrical engineering.


sure did - corrected it, thanks

tony


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

mstennie said:


> What tells you that they will start inviting 65 pointers? And when? Nothing. No one knows. A ceiling means that they won't invite "more than" 190.000, it doesn't mean they will use them all. Especially if they are understaffed and facing a software migration issue.
> 
> I don't know about you but I am tired of waiting and if I need more points, I won't wait in line just for the sake of "not increasing the overall pool". The immigration department just did a mistake in accepting the PTE-A tests results at that level. And now, everyone with an IELTS is just waiting in line looking at the PTE's pointers to pass before them.


IELTS is very subjective test and loosing It's reputation day by day. Even some universities are not accepting it anymore.

Why don't you try to take a PTE-A and increase your score?


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for August 2017 &lt;==*



mstennie said:


> What tells you that they will start inviting 65 pointers? And when? Nothing. No one knows. A ceiling means that they won't invite "more than" 190.000, it doesn't mean they will use them all. Especially if they are understaffed and facing a software migration issue.
> 
> I don't know about you but I am tired of waiting and if I need more points, I won't wait in line just for the sake of "not increasing the overall pool". The immigration department just did a mistake in accepting the PTE-A tests results at that level. And now, everyone with an IELTS is just waiting in line looking at the PTE's pointers to pass before them.



Of course every years they could not able to fulfill the ceiling and last year and previous years 60 points guys got invited in July. So, the number of invitation remains stable which is smaller than 190k of course. You know what I mean. 
I think the 65 points DOE in may mechanical guys will get invited in 2-4 months and only god knows exactly.
You have your right to increase your chance, so do It as you want. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstennie (Jan 14, 2017)

WightTotoro said:


> IELTS is very subjective test and loosing It's reputation day by day. Even some universities are not accepting it anymore.
> 
> Why don't you try to take a PTE-A and increase your score?


I will but next test is on 19th of September... the day of the 2nd invitation of sept. Meaning I have to see if I will be invited with my 65 score before first round of october.

Still hesitating.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

mstennie said:


> WightTotoro said:
> 
> 
> > IELTS is very subjective test and loosing It's reputation day by day. Even some universities are not accepting it anymore.
> ...


Scoring 65 in each was an easy job...investing 10k INR and retake PTe...and miss by 1 or 2 points is even more frustrating.


----------



## Rddr999999 (Aug 18, 2017)

*Did anyone with 65 points receive an invite ?*

Dear Friends,

Did anyone with 65 points receive an invite in today's round?

Thank you


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Rddr999999 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Did anyone with 65 points receive an invite in today's round?
> 
> Thank you


Nooooooo


----------



## Rddr999999 (Aug 18, 2017)

ok, Thank you for the response.


----------



## hulisan08 (Jun 2, 2017)

Its heartbreaking for sure. But atleast you have things in your control. After 3 unsuccessful attempts, i was able to get 79+ in all today, finally.
Dont think that i am boasting about myself, but atleast this is something we have under our control. Practice will make things better and we can keep both options open.
The route i took was to keep preparing, and when i felt i was ready for PTE, i just gave it. Atleast, it does not cost anything just to prepare.
Good luck to all of us and hope things brighten up in September..



leoujjawal said:


> Scoring 65 in each was an easy job...investing 10k INR and retake PTe...and miss by 1 or 2 points is even more frustrating.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

hulisan08 said:


> Its heartbreaking for sure. But atleast you have things in your control. After 3 unsuccessful attempts, i was able to get 79+ in all today, finally.
> Dont think that i am boasting about myself, but atleast this is something we have under our control. Practice will make things better and we can keep both options open.
> The route i took was to keep preparing, and when i felt i was ready for PTE, i just gave it. Atleast, it does not cost anything just to prepare.
> Good luck to all of us and hope things brighten up in September..
> ...


Thanks for your soothing words. Will definitely start preparing.


----------



## moniquestefanie (May 10, 2017)

*Just got my invitation*

Hey guys, just got my invitation for 189!!!

_________________
EA application - 30- Jun 17
EA outcome - 12 - Jul 17
1st PTE attempt - 31 Jul 17 (64, 83, 80, 69)
2nd PTE attempt - 11 Aug 17 (88, 75, 90, 84)
EOI submited - 12 Jul 17 (60 points 189)
EOI updated - 13 Aug 17 (70 points 189)
EOI Invitation - 23 Aug 17 (TODAY)
Age - 30 points
Experience - 15 points
English - 10 points
Qualification - BE - 15 points
189 - 70 points


----------



## BirdEyetoPR (Jun 20, 2016)

moniquestefanie said:


> Hey guys, just got my invitation for 189!!!
> 
> _________________
> EA application - 30- Jun 17
> ...


Congrats and all the best mate..

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSRAS (Apr 16, 2017)

2613 65 pointers. you guys sound as if its for sure none of us will ever get an invite? is it the case? no hope?

how many 70 pointers will accumulate every 15 days? only those will be invited?


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

AUSRAS said:


> 2613 65 pointers. you guys sound as if its for sure none of us will ever get an invite? is it the case? no hope?
> 
> how many 70 pointers will accumulate every 15 days? only those will be invited?


I believe you still have not got the message. Software we're invites till 4th Aug on 9th. 18 days till today...how many do you think 70 pointers would have accumulated...310..?? Simply not possible....The message is loud and clear..the cutoff has increased to 70 now.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> I believe you still have not got the message. Software we're invites till 4th Aug on 9th. 18 days till today...how many do you think 70 pointers would have accumulated...310..?? Simply not possible....The message is loud and clear..the cutoff has increased to 70 now.


No - the cut-off is 1000 - this may or may not be at 70 and above. It may go into the 65s for other occupations and cut off at 1000 before it gets to the first 65 point 2613 on 8th March 2017.

It looks like there were only a few invites gone over into the 65 points - so hopefully this will mean more 65 point invitations in September and your occupation should then get some

Regards

Tony


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Pte*

Yes, me too one of you who got only 65 and disappointed. I missed by 7 days last year. Made few mistakes and it got delayed. Never knew it's going to be a huge mistake and probably will never get invite.

I have a query regarding PTE, if we take PTE-A again, will the existing PTE results become invalid? It may sound silly question..but never know what rules they will come up with  making us so desperate for the invitation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> I believe you still have not got the message. Software we're invites till 4th Aug on 9th. 18 days till today...how many do you think 70 pointers would have accumulated...310..?? Simply not possible....The message is loud and clear..the cutoff has increased to 70 now.


Competition is increasing in every field

When I passed school with early 90s marks , a decade back, I was in the top 5 of my class

Last year had I passed with the same score, I would have been in the bottom 5
There is a joke which became very viral in india which said that the cutoffs in the Delhi university is just like the fever we had when we were kids. 
98 and 99 % cutoff is insane but still happening 

It would be interesting to survey how many 20 pointers we have among our members compared to the same period last year
I don't know if this breakup of points table of members is available with anyone 

I would not be surprised if there are 2/3 times more members with 20 in English right now as compared to last year

Members are appearing for PTEA Exam again and again till they get the golden score 

Cheers


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who received their Invite today. Best wishes with the visa application


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> Yes, me too one of you who got only 65 and disappointed. I missed by 7 days last year. Made few mistakes and it got delayed. Never knew it's going to be a huge mistake and probably will never get invite.
> 
> I have a query regarding PTE, if we take PTE-A again, will the existing PTE results become invalid? It may sound silly question..but never know what rules they will come up with  making us so desperate for the invitation.


Actually no, you will just use one PTE-A result in your EOI. You will likely to use a result with favorable scores.


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*No one*

No 65 is reported so far!..So we have to conclude. They should at least tell us about the new cut off. Applying visa is a costly affair. They shouldn't play with us like this.


Welshtone said:


> No - the cut-off is 1000 - this may or may not be at 70 and above. It may go into the 65s for other occupations and cut off at 1000 before it gets to the first 65 point 2613 on 8th March 2017.
> 
> It looks like there were only a few invites gone over into the 65 points - so hopefully this will mean more 65 point invitations in September and your occupation should then get some
> 
> ...


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*190*

Okay...so how difficult to get Invitation if we get 5 points from state sponsorship?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> No 65 is reported so far!..So we have to conclude. They should at least tell us about the new cut off. Applying visa is a costly affair. They shouldn't play with us like this.


If it was a 70 point cut off then the DOEs on 12th July, 26th July and 9th August would have been 70 points up to 12th July, 26th July and 9th August.

The cut off is 1000 for the round and DIBP have no idea how many inviteable EOIs will be in the system at 70 and above on the day of the invitation round. If there are 1000 or more, then no 65 pointers will be invited - it is determined by supply and demand - OK, DIBP have limited the supply because 1000 is all they want at the moment.

Even with the 1000 limit, the DOE has been getting closer and closer to the 65 points invites each of the three rounds and it looks like it has just dipped into the Mechanical Engineers - but that is yet to be confirmed

Regards

Tony


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> Okay...so how difficult to get Invitation if we get 5 points from state sponsorship?


If you get sponsorship. I am also searching for this option for NSW. Can someone please shed light on it?


----------



## AUSRAS (Apr 16, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> surerereddy said:
> 
> 
> > No 65 is reported so far!..So we have to conclude. They should at least tell us about the new cut off. Applying visa is a costly affair. They shouldn't play with us like this.
> ...


i hope you are right Tony. i dont know why i have a feeling that your analysis will be the correct one and i will get invited at 65 points in next rounds. hopefully.
Thanks man.


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*2613*

So, you mean to say that, the quota 310 for 2613 is now divided among other job codes as we do not have enough 70 and 70+ for 2613?. Hard to believe.


Welshtone said:


> If it was a 70 point cut off then the DOEs on 12th July, 26th July and 9th August would have been 70 points up to 12th July, 26th July and 9th August.
> 
> The cut off is 1000 for the round and DIBP have no idea how many inviteable EOIs will be in the system at 70 and above on the day of the invitation round. If there are 1000 or more, then no 65 pointers will be invited - it is determined by supply and demand - OK, DIBP have limited the supply because 1000 is all they want at the moment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> So, you mean to say that, the quota 310 for 2613 is now divided among other job codes as we do not have enough 70 and 70+ for 2613?. Hard to believe.


No - if the 310 do not get invited before the overall 1000 cut off, remainder of 310 places go to any 489 EOIs for your occupation. If any of the 310 are unused, they will be available in round 21 for your occupation

Regards

Tony


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Simply put*

I am confused! To simply put, 65 do not have chance.


Welshtone said:


> No - if the 310 do not get invited before the overall 1000 cut off, remainder of 310 places go to any 489 EOIs for your occupation. If any of the 310 are unused, they will be available in round 21 for your occupation
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> No - if the 310 do not get invited before the overall 1000 cut off, remainder of 310 places go to any 489 EOIs for your occupation. If any of the 310 are unused, they will be available in round 21 for your occupation
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Your analysis seems logical man


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

By God's mercy and fellow forum member's good wishes, got invite today. EOI 15th Aug with 70 points for 261311 code.


----------



## AUSRAS (Apr 16, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> surerereddy said:
> 
> 
> > So, you mean to say that, the quota 310 for 2613 is now divided among other job codes as we do not have enough 70 and 70+ for 2613?. Hard to believe.
> ...


Hi Tony. ive read on ISCAH. there is a chance for 65 2613. do you think there is a chance?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

AUSRAS said:


> Hi Tony. ive read on ISCAH. there is a chance for 65 2613. do you think there is a chance?


There obviously is.


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

Any idea how many months it might take for 2611-ICT Business Analyst, with 65 points ?


----------



## Rddr999999 (Aug 18, 2017)

Friends, do we still have some hope for individuals with 65 points in 2613? can someone please comment and share their thoughts..


----------



## nabzz (Jul 20, 2017)

visakh said:


> Thanks and I will definitely inform you.



I'll probably find out tomorrow as well since my agent would have got the mail. But you would've definitely gotten an invite since the most recent DOE available on immitracker with 70 points was on the 21st of August as well ( for mechanical).

Mechanical
DOE: 21st August
Points: 75 (189) 80(190 NSW)


----------



## vivekvaradhan (Mar 14, 2017)

Friends, how is the hope for 65 points 263111 can someone tell the wait time..


----------



## Nyla (Aug 22, 2017)

How is it possible that all 310 in 2613 are filled up with 70 and above ? 

No 65 pointer ?


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

nabzz said:


> I'll probably find out tomorrow as well since my agent would have got the mail. But you would've definitely gotten an invite since the most recent DOE available on immitracker with 70 points was on the 21st of August as well ( for mechanical).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hope so!!! Let me check and tell you tomorrow. All the very best to you get a good news tomorrow !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstennie (Jan 14, 2017)

Nyla said:


> How is it possible that all 310 in 2613 are filled up with 70 and above ?
> 
> No 65 pointer ?


It's just not possible that we invited 310 "2613" this round... They are somehow blocking it to 70 to clear backlog from other codes.

It seems that some 70 pointers pass before some other 75 pointers in other categories though. 

Is there some kind of turn in categories? It seems that A LOT of software engineers were invited in July, clearing 2 months backlog of 70 pointers per round putting other categories aside (even 75 pointers). And it seems that none got invited in the last two rounds.

*Does someone have a enlightening opinion on this?*


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

vivekvaradhan said:


> Friends, how is the hope for 65 points 263111 can someone tell the wait time..


Last a 65 pointer invited was in Aug 2016, which dashed all my hopes. 

Not just BA, all skills cutoff points have steadily increased to 70/75.


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Profession 233512, 65ptrs got invited. Confirmed.


----------



## hulisan08 (Jun 2, 2017)

Date of Lodging??


Dgrover said:


> Profession 233512, 65ptrs got invited. Confirmed.


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

hulisan08 said:


> Date of Lodging??


As per Immitracker, November 24, 2016. We are now crossing the 65pt. mark, although in small scale it seems.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

eddy85 said:


> 75 points are not easy mate. And I personally think that most of them have fake proof of claimed points. Just can't imagine how you reached 75 with this mediocre written English. And what gives insult to the injury of most of forum mates is that lately the rejction rate of 189 has increased dramatically, just because the reason mentioned above, and wastes to many invitations. How come, the number of 75 pointers which were very rear before, this year are so frequent?


U said rear hahahaha. I mean come on atleast do it decently

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

eddy85 said:


> Congrats mate. My point is made up considering the unnatural huge portion of very high points EOI's in relation to a constant total number of candidates. Have a brief look at immitracker!


How do u define unnatural 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikki1188 (Jul 1, 2017)

Guys,
My experience will increase to 5 years by 26th Aug. But there is a gap of one week during job change.
Will I get 5 points added by 26th Aug or 3rd Sep ??
And need your inputs on my invite in next round.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

mstennie said:


> What tells you that they will start inviting 65 pointers? And when? Nothing. No one knows. A ceiling means that they won't invite "more than" 190.000, it doesn't mean they will use them all. Especially if they are understaffed and facing a software migration issue.
> 
> I don't know about you but I am tired of waiting and if I need more points, I won't wait in line just for the sake of "not increasing the overall pool". The immigration department just did a mistake in accepting the PTE-A tests results at that level. And now, everyone with an IELTS is just waiting in line looking at the PTE's pointers to pass before them.


Yeah its all the fault of PTE test takers since IELTS ppl r superior

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> sure did - corrected it, thanks
> 
> tony


Tony what does your algorithm say about 65 pointers telecom engineers

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mstennie (Jan 14, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Yeah its all the fault of PTE test takers since IELTS ppl r superior
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You took me wrongly. I said it was Australian's immigration border's fault.
To be honest, people taking the PTE-A are smarter (because it's easier) so I would define me as inferior


----------



## asadiaboymma (Aug 22, 2017)

*Civil engineering draftsperson query*

Hello everyone!
Please does anyone have any idea on my chances of getting invitation.
I submitted my EOI since July 7 with 60 points for
Civil engineering draftsperson. Haven't heard nor seen anyone invited.


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

has anyone got invited for 261313 with 65 points? please reply....


----------



## anjisa (Aug 6, 2017)

One of my friends in 261311 has got a 489 invitation (19th June 2017). Had 65 points under 189 + 10 for family sponsorship.


----------



## Danish06 (Apr 11, 2017)

Not so far even i had a big hope but no luck? My EOI date was 13/03/17 for analyst programmer with 65 points. I dont know how it goes in next round? Feeling hopeless?


----------



## Danish06 (Apr 11, 2017)

What's your EOI date?? I submitted on 13/3/17 with 65 points but havnt been invited


----------



## karthickbeta (Aug 3, 2017)

hi guys,

I am a 65 points holder submitted EOI:19TH MAY for code 261311.... My 457 visa is expiring next month....is there anyway i can contact DIBP to help here... I heard for those who's VISA is expiring soon will also be given priority....

Thanks in advance...

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karthickbeta said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I am a 65 points holder submitted EOI:19TH MAY for code 261311.... My 457 visa is expiring next month....is there anyway i can contact DIBP to help here... I heard for those who's VISA is expiring soon will also be given priority....
> 
> ...


There is no process for priority under 189
It's totally a point based process where higher points wins
There is no scope for discretion 

You can try to approach the state in which you are working if they can sponsor you under 190 on priority basis as your 457 is expiring 
They have that discretion to sponsor you on priority if they so desire

If you are in VIC you can use the pathway to residence also if you are eligible.
Check that out

Cheers


----------



## karthickbeta (Aug 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> There is no process for priority under 189
> It's totally a point based process where higher points wins
> There is no scope for discretion
> 
> ...


Thanks Mate for the useful info.. I have applied for NSW State sponsorship.. Let me check with them....


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

AUSRAS said:


> i would do if it is confirmed that cutoff points have been increased to 70. is there any source that says 70 or still 65?
> can they achieve their ceiling target for 2613 inviting only 70 and above?
> any expert to advise please?


This is all because of overall cap of 1000. You are at the border. I can understand your anxiety.. please be patient.. and wait for the next round.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Competition is increasing in every field
> 
> When I passed school with early 90s marks , a decade back, I was in the top 5 of my class
> 
> ...


Totally Agreee


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

erpardeep said:


> By God's mercy and fellow forum member's good wishes, got invite today. EOI 15th Aug with 70 points for 261311 code.


Congratz


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

I am waiting from last 6 month and still no invite feeling frustrating

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> No - if the 310 do not get invited before the overall 1000 cut off, remainder of 310 places go to any 489 EOIs for your occupation. If any of the 310 are unused, they will be available in round 21 for your occupation
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Tony, 

Your analysis is very meaningful and based on logic. Keep up the good work :tea:


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Nikki1188 said:


> Guys,
> My experience will increase to 5 years by 26th Aug. But there is a gap of one week during job change.
> Will I get 5 points added by 26th Aug or 3rd Sep ??
> And need your inputs on my invite in next round.


3rdSept.. I hope you have correctly filed the dates in EOI


----------



## royalfd (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi Friends, Will reducing the number of migrating dependants (during visa application as against what was on the EOI application) have any effect on ones application? 

*Please do note, the points claimed is unchanged.*

Thank you.


----------



## AUSRAS (Apr 16, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> AUSRAS said:
> 
> 
> > i would do if it is confirmed that cutoff points have been increased to 70. is there any source that says 70 or still 65?
> ...


Thank you and Tony for the positive vibes. i really appreciate your time. hope we will all get invites.


----------



## Danish06 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi guyz,
One of my friend have lodge EOI in nov 16 for system analyst then updated his EOI for analyst programmer with the same total of 65 points has recieved invitation last night, he sent me the invitation email for 189. Can anyone explain what has happened?? Does it show that the 65 pointers will get invitation in next tound?? Please share your thoughts.. 
thanks


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

Dgrover said:


> Profession 233512, 65ptrs got invited. Confirmed.


Do you know what is the DOE of that 65 pointer EOI


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Danish06 said:


> Hi guyz,
> One of my friend have lodge EOI in nov 16 for system analyst then updated his EOI for analyst programmer with the same total of 65 points has recieved invitation last night, he sent me the invitation email for 189. Can anyone explain what has happened?? Does it show that the 65 pointers will get invitation in next tound?? Please share your thoughts..
> thanks


Did he got reassessment from ACS?

In any case, very few 65 pointers were invited in this round. As per the people's response, they had EOIs in 2016.. Since your friend changed his EOI for 2613 and this change did not changed his total points, his DOE remained the same ie Nov16. Hence he got the invite.. 

This is what I can understand and it substantiate the theory of Tony


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Danish06 said:


> Hi guyz,
> One of my friend have lodge EOI in nov 16 for system analyst then updated his EOI for analyst programmer with the same total of 65 points has recieved invitation last night, he sent me the invitation email for 189. Can anyone explain what has happened?? Does it show that the 65 pointers will get invitation in next tound?? Please share your thoughts..
> thanks



What's his EOI for Analyst Programmer


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Many congrats to all those who got invited.

I would request especially the Accountant guys, if you have got the invite, please do withdraw your External Auditor's EOI if you have one. Thanks.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Tony what does your algorithm say about 65 pointers telecom engineers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hi

It looks like a few of the 1000 made it to the 65 point mark and filled up the remaining places from the November/December Mechanical Engineering backlog. This is general good news that the 1000 goth through to the 65 pointers, however few, as it will mean more get down to the 65 point level in September - would be great timing if the 1000 was increased for September but no news on that yet,

So let's pick a figure and say that only 10 of the 1000 places got invited to 65 point mechanical Engineers - the 990 X 70 and above invites consisted of:

Accountants 239
Auditors 65
ICT Business analysts 78
Other Engineers 50
Mechanical (guess) 90
Electrical (Guess) 20
Network Pros (Guess) 50
Developer/Programmers (guess) 220
total Pro rata = 812

so about 178 would be 70 and above non-pros.

this 178 of non pros included a 5 day backlog of 70 pointers from 4th August to 9th August - which will not be there if there i an invite on 6th September 2017. Which means a good few more 65 pointers (if there is not a huge increase in higher scoring (75 and above) added to the system in the next 2 weeks. So let's say the 10 invites of yesterday, increases to 100 invites at 65 points for 6th September:

Maybe first 20 go to Mechanical for December and January, maybe none get to Other Engineers as they used their 50 invites at 70 and above. Maybe 10 go to Network pros from February 2017 - the problem for everyone else is that Developer Programmers may then swallow up any remaining 65 pointers and they will continue to do this until they reach the 20th May backlogged cases - that is when the first Telecomm Engineer gets invited at 65 points. So Telecom Engineers need to keep and eye on the Developer Programmer DOE when it hits 65 points and the quicker it gets to 20th May 2017, the quicker their occupation will start getting invited at 65 points.

Electronics Engineers will get a piece of the 65 action when the Developer Programmer 65 point DOE gets to 12th April 2017.

So this round didn't look great last night but I am hoping it is the calm before the 65 point storm

Regards

Tony


----------



## Danish06 (Apr 11, 2017)

EOI date was same in November 2016


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> It looks like a few of the 1000 made it to the 65 point mark and filled up the remaining places from the November/December Mechanical Engineering backlog. This is general good news that the 1000 goth through to the 65 pointers, however few, as it will mean more get down to the 65 point level in September - would be great timing if the 1000 was increased for September but no news on that yet,
> 
> ...


Generally great news for 65 pointers waiting for invite. It seems that there will be more 65 pointers that will be invited moving forward but it will take longer for the non-pro occupations.

Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Immi Tracker is showing a 65 pointer who got invite for 2613 programmer in the 23-Aug round with a cut-off date of 9-Feb-2017.

How did this come in?

last time the cut-off for 65 pointers(2613 programmer) on DIBP was 8-March-2017.

Anybody to comment on this please.


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*

Immitracker showing 1 guy with 65 points, 2613 group, EOI date 09-02-2017, is invited.

Audrey, can we believe it


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

indy14 said:


> Immi Tracker is showing a 65 pointer who got invite for 2613 programmer in the 23-Aug round with a cut-off date of 9-Feb-2017.
> 
> How did this come in?
> 
> ...


The only possible solution is that the applicant had suspended his EOI earlier after lodging and had activated the same just before the last round
If you suspend the EOI, the date of effect remains the same.

Cheers


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



newbienz said:


> The only possible solution is that the applicant had suspended his EOI earlier after lodging and had activated the same just before the last round
> If you suspend the EOI, the date of effect remains the same.
> 
> Cheers


Even though he suspended, Is it possible he alone invited with 65 points?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

newbienz said:


> The only possible solution is that the applicant had suspended his EOI earlier after lodging and had activated the same just before the last round
> If you suspend the EOI, the date of effect remains the same.
> 
> Cheers


Another possible solution is that he changed his occupation in the EOI (with 65 points) without affecting total points..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> Even though he suspended, Is it possible he alone invited with 65 points?


Good question
Did not think of that 
Just concentrated on how an applicant was superseded in the previous rounds

Have no idea on how the system works when you reactivate a suspended EOI other then that you date of effect remain as earlier if no,points have changed due to age or experience in the interim

Would be interesting to know more

Cheers


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

Guyz 

261313 occupation with 65 points with doe feb 9th 2017 got invited yesterday. Check on myimmitracker

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## yashudev (Aug 22, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> Attaching the Summary of Criteria document which can be downloaded from acs website. Hope it helps to understand the things.


It is the required relevant work experience not skill level requirement met date.
What overrides what in this case? @scorpion24

Anyone else facing a similar situation with gap years in experience?


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Kranthi716 said:


> Guyz
> 
> 261313 occupation with 65 points with doe feb 9th 2017 got invited yesterday. Check on myimmitracker
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


He had changed his occupation code...If he was invited with 9th Feb as DoE...It means...there were very few Softwares invited as well on 65..may be 1 or 2 with DoE of 8th/9th. Next round should have more numbers


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

leoujjawal said:


> He had changed his occupation code...If he was invited with 9th Feb as DoE...It means...there were very few Softwares invited as well on 65..may be 1 or 2 with DoE of 8th/9th. Next round should have more numbers


lets hope they would increase the cap to 1300-1400 for next rounds, so there would be more invites for 65 pointers


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

I am unable to find my name on myimmitracker. Though my DOE is 8/8/17 
Can anyone guide me? Do i have to create an account or what


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



osamapervez said:


> I am unable to find my name on myimmitracker. Though my DOE is 8/8/17
> Can anyone guide me? Do i have to create an account or what
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello! Your name doesn't appear like that, it is like a social media account. You need to create a case/tracker.


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> Hello! Your name doesn't appear like that, it is like a social media account. You need to create a case/tracker.




Oh i see. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > He had changed his occupation code...If he was invited with 9th Feb as DoE...It means...there were very few Softwares invited as well on 65..may be 1 or 2 with DoE of 8th/9th. Next round should have more numbers
> ...


This will really help all...especially the Non Pro rata who used to get invited on 60 even in the previous year


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Another possible solution is that he changed his occupation in the EOI (with 65 points) without affecting total points..


In that case he should have received invite last year itself?


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Message*

So, in Immitraccker, don't we have an option to send message to the user who filed the case, if that is the case, we could get an answer. If we know they send invites for 65, then yes we could wait with the hope at least rather than having no clue and thinking about various options like going with state sponsorship taking PTE again (basically it's a pain though!)


sumitgupta22 said:


> Another possible solution is that he changed his occupation in the EOI (with 65 points) without affecting total points..


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

Received invitation !!!

233512
70
11-08-2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

dnalost said:


> In that case he should have received invite last year itself?


He might have changed that after 29thMarch2017 
just a wild guess..


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

indy14 said:


> Immi Tracker is showing a 65 pointer who got invite for 2613 programmer in the 23-Aug round with a cut-off date of 9-Feb-2017.
> 
> How did this come in?
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,

I could not find any such information on IMMI Tracker. Please take a look on attached screen shot. I applied filters for 261311,261312,261313 and Invite date 23/08/2017.

Cheers!


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> indy14 said:
> 
> 
> > Immi Tracker is showing a 65 pointer who got invite for 2613 programmer in the 23-Aug round with a cut-off date of 9-Feb-2017.
> ...



He changed his occupation code. Just sort based on Invitation date and scan all 65 pointers....read the comments for his case.


----------



## anjisa (Aug 6, 2017)

My friend has received invitation under 489 (EOI 19/06/17, 261311,65+10 points).
Would you recommend accepting 489 invitation or wait for 189 opportunity (later this year, I guess) considering PR prospects.
Appreciate your comments


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I could not find any such information on IMMI Tracker. Please take a look on attached screen shot. I applied filters for 261311,261312,261313 and Invite date 23/08/2017.
> 
> Cheers!


I can confirm, I could not find neither...

Update: I found it, he says he got the invite. 

The case will be deleted till further confirmation.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> He changed his occupation code. Just sort based on Invitation date and scan all 65 pointers....read the comments for his case.


the 489 invite means not all the 310 were invited before it shut off at 1000 total.

Also means all the 108 Mechanical were invited for 189 EOIs, with not too many at 65 I presume. Other Engineers probably all went at 70 and above and maybe same for Network Professionals - or maybe a few unreported 65s for them. 

Would love to know how many of the 310 were thrown over to the 489s as hopefully they will al lgo to 65 pointers on 6th September 2017 ?

Regards

Tony


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anjisa said:


> My friend has received invitation under 489 (EOI 19/06/17, 261311,65+10 points).
> Would you recommend accepting 489 invitation or wait for 189 opportunity (later this year, I guess) considering PR prospects.
> Appreciate your comments


1. Is a temporary visa and the other is a permanent visa
They cannot be compared together

But all,said and done it now boils down to the question of time

Going by the present scenario the chances of getting invite under 189 for him is atleast 6 months away
So whether he will like to wait for another 6 months or not, is a decision only he can take


Cheers


----------



## mahad_attari (Aug 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. Is a temporary visa and the other is a permanent visa
> 
> They cannot be compared together
> 
> ...




I have 489 invitation and was waiting for 189 or 190 NSW for electrical engineer with 60 points + 5 SS for 190 what would recommend should i wait more or not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahad_attari said:


> I have 489 invitation and was waiting for 189 or 190 NSW for electrical engineer with 60 points + 5 SS for 190 what would recommend should i wait more or not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My reply is alsready given.
Only you can take that decision based on your long term and short term goals 

A PR Visa is anyday preferable, but how long you are prepared to wait for it, you decide 
I can't 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I personally would not go with 489. Honestly, but... if you want to be in AU - then it is better than waiting for some unknwon time..


----------



## mahad_attari (Aug 1, 2017)

Yeah but what if i go for 489 and in the meanwhile wait for 189 and 190 whatever comes first because it will take some time for non pro rata to come back to 60


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > He changed his occupation code. Just sort based on Invitation date and scan all 65 pointers....read the comments for his case.
> ...


Hi Tony,

The next invite will also have 310 or less. Not more than that I presume. If let's say last night, if 150 out of 310 70 pointers got the invite....and then it jumped to 489...and roughly 30 489's were invited...does this mean....the rest 160 will go to 65 pointers in next round.

Also his case was different...he received a 189 with DOE as 20th Feb...He had updated his occupation in April 17....and that led to his DOE change....so the invitations flowed to 65 pointers software...if he would not have been in the queue ..that 1 invite would have gone to some one with DOE on 8th/9th ...as till 8th (11.54 pm ) all 65 we're invited


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

Any one with 65 points in 2613* received invitation this round?


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I personally would not go with 489. Honestly, but... if you want to be in AU - then it is better than waiting for some unknwon time..


It's a wise decision to go for 489..My EOI is 11.3 for 2613*... If the per round limit is not increased from 1000 when dibp publishes them...I see bleak chances on 6th too and will apply 489 immediately...as 489s have an advantage with 1000 being the limit.


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> > leoujjawal said:
> ...


Does anyone clearly state why no 65 was invited for 2613 even if there were less 70+ this time. Why quota went for 489.
Is it because there are more 65 from other occupations to be cleared.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Phil_Laurent said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > Welshtone said:
> ...



The central 1000 limit reached till any further 65 could get invited.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Phil_Laurent said:


> Does anyone clearly state why no 65 was invited for 2613 even if there were less 70+ this time. Why quota went for 489.
> Is it because there are more 65 from other occupations to be cleared.


I saw on the tracker and another forum that 65 pointers have been invited, but again it looks unverifiable, so i can't bet on it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I saw on the tracker and another forum that 65 pointers have been invited, but again it looks unverifiable, so i can't bet on it.


Any thoughts on how a 65 pointer with Feb 2017 EOI could get invited in this round under 2613 ?

My logic was that maybe he had suspended his EOI after lodgement so he was superseded last year and he has now activated the same so he got invited 

Is this possible?
Or what other possible scenario?
Cheers


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

newbienz said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > I saw on the tracker and another forum that 65 pointers have been invited, but again it looks unverifiable, so i can't bet on it.
> ...


He was earlier on 189 for System Analyst...with DoE in November....he got is acs report updated..and later updated his EOI in April (when all 65 pointers invites had stopped)..Post update his DoE got changed to 20 feb...Not sure what the reason for DoE change...(increase/decrease of points)
.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Any thoughts on how a 65 pointer with Feb 2017 EOI could get invited in this round under 2613 ?
> 
> My logic was that maybe he had suspended his EOI after lodgement so he was superseded last year and he has now activated the same so he got invited
> 
> ...


I can't really see the scenario of how he can get invited (your suggestion make sense actually), honestly... in my view its either some kind of mistake (there were few reported incidents (1 or 2) when members received ITAs when they were not suppose to) or member tried to confuse the crowd or got confused himself (maybe his EOI got updated to 70 points, and his DOE has changed after updating to 70 points?)... i don't know... i've deactivated the case for now.

What brings further confusion is the fact that there are other confusing post from people saying they also got with 65... 

Maybe... just maybe.. they have for example just breached 65 points barrier, and those with suspended EOI (as you have pointed out) have been invited... not a lot but a few... 

I would just wait for official info...


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I can't really see the scenario of how he can get invited (your suggestion make sense actually), honestly... in my view its either some kind of mistake (there were few reported incidents (1 or 2) when members received ITAs when they were not suppose to) or member tried to confuse the crowd or got confused himself (maybe his EOI got updated to 70 points, and his DOE has changed after updating to 70 points?)... i don't know... i've deactivated the case for now.
> 
> What brings further confusion is the fact that there are other confusing post from people saying they also got with 65...
> 
> ...


I would call that 65 points already breached but so far, it's exclusively for Mechanical Engineers.

Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## anjisa (Aug 6, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> It's a wise decision to go for 489..My EOI is 11.3 for 2613*... If the per round limit is not increased from 1000 when dibp publishes them...I see bleak chances on 6th too and will apply 489 immediately...as 489s have an advantage with 1000 being the limit.


I believe it is allowed to have multiple EOIs. So take the invite and put another EOI for 189. May be he should have put two EOIs at the time of original application for 489/190 and 189 (which I believe everybody is doing??)


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> The central 1000 limit reached till any further 65 could get invited.


The major chunk of the 1000 quota was 310 of 2613. Are you saying without that 310 it reached 1000.

I know it can't be predicted , but it's confusing.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Phil_Laurent said:


> The major chunk of the 1000 quota was 310 of 2613. Are you saying without that 310 it reached 1000.
> 
> I know it can't be predicted , but it's confusing.


e don't know how many of the 310 were used at 70 and above but we have reports of a couple of Mechanical Engineers on 65 being invited from November/December 2016 and at least 1 X 65 point 2613 - with DOE in February 2017 - before the 8th March backlog - we think it was an older ICT BA EOI that was changed to 2613. The main thing is that it has dipped into the 65 pointers and will hopefully have a bigger dip on 6th September round, assuming loads of non-pros have not sat PTE and increased scores to 70 and 75 for the next round

Regards 

Tony


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Phil_Laurent said:
> 
> 
> > The major chunk of the 1000 quota was 310 of 2613. Are you saying without that 310 it reached 1000.
> ...


Hopefully the 1000 limit gets revised...


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Not from 2613*

Even if 65s are invited from other job codes, they can't be from 2613's remaining. If so, how they invited 65s from 2613 last year? Why now invite from other job codes.
Don't rely on Immitracker, the filter criteria doesn't work well and users may have entered incorrect data. Just wait for official data.


Welshtone said:


> e don't know how many of the 310 were used at 70 and above but we have reports of a couple of Mechanical Engineers on 65 being invited from November/December 2016 and at least 1 X 65 point 2613 - with DOE in February 2017 - before the 8th March backlog - we think it was an older ICT BA EOI that was changed to 2613. The main thing is that it has dipped into the 65 pointers and will hopefully have a bigger dip on 6th September round, assuming loads of non-pros have not sat PTE and increased scores to 70 and 75 for the next round
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


----------



## sanu90 (Jul 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Any thoughts on how a 65 pointer with Feb 2017 EOI could get invited in this round under 2613 ?
> 
> My logic was that maybe he had suspended his EOI after lodgement so he was superseded last year and he has now activated the same so he got invited
> 
> ...



Yes it is a possibility...

Also, skillselect has many loopholes....one such is that when there is an update in the EOI with no change in points with a birthday before the updation, the DOE changes to the birth date instead of remaining the same...and the same thing is what I noticed in this guy's comment section....he applied for system analyst in some Nov 2016 then came his birthday on 9th Feb 2017 and then he updated his EOI for software engineer in April 2017 with no change in points. But because of this shortcoming in skill select the DOE got changed to his birthday instead of being at Nov 2016...had there been any change in points, the DOE would have been April 2017. The DOE would have been Nov 2016 if he had no birthday in between.....This discrepancy of skill select is first reported by ISCAH in the last financial year...


----------



## nabzz (Jul 20, 2017)

visakh said:


> Received invitation !!!
> 
> 233512
> 70
> ...


Congrats! I'm still waiting for my agent to reply but I'm assuming I'd have received it this time.  Btw you have a complete list of documents that need to submitted?


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi , As we all know that till 195 ppl got invite in 263111 Computer/Network Engg which means:-

Backlog from march 2017 to july 2017 got cleared for 70 above pointers 195/5=39 pointers added per month.

If DIBP give 130 invites for all the year they are going to run the programme till April 2018 ie:- 130*10= 1300

So every month again 40 new 70 pointers add from August 2017 to April 2018:- 40*9=360

So for 70 and above pointer total seats needed from backlog to till April 2018:- 195+360=530

Now 1320-530= 790

Now if 39 pointers add every month from March 2017 to July 2017 we assume around 35 pointer s may be added as average.

If 70 pointers are 35 per month we take 65 pointer as three times than 70 pointers which i believe a lot , but still we assume so 35*3= 105, I assume 105 65 pointers added every month, which is three times the 70 pointers.

From Feb 2017 to july 2017 it is going to be 105*6=630

so 195+360+630=1185 places will be exhasuted after clearing 70 and 65 pointers backlog of 6 months and it also includes the future 70 pointers applicant till April 2018

Finally if DIBP is in the mood to exhaust all the 1320 places this year only, so we left with 

1320-1185=135 places for the new applicants, so I believe only applicants who applied EOI from 

July 2017 to August 2017 have chances because they have left with around 135 to 150 places 

after all the places being filled.

Gentleman, you all are free to comment on the post, but it is a request that first please read the post and understand the logic behind it and than if still there is some error in the logic please advice me.

Thanks.


----------



## ppl1121 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi Tony,
Do you know approximately how many non-pro EOI with 70 or above and 2613 EOI with 70 or above got invited in 23th Aug? Thanks.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi Guys.. I have another issue...which needs your attention...I just tried to modify my EOI today but did not submit the application....Just clicked on Update EOI. It still shows my Date of Effect as 11.03.17 on the webpage....but when I downloaded the PDF for point breakdown....the Date of Effect reflecting is my Birthday...07.07.17

This is more upsetting me.


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

nabzz said:


> Congrats! I'm still waiting for my agent to reply but I'm assuming I'd have received it this time.  Btw you have a complete list of documents that need to submitted?


All d best !!

I have the list of docs to be submitted and i have prepared 90% of it. Was anticipating invite by this round, so i had started preparing everything exactly 10 days before.


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hey Expats, I have a doubt. I have 65 points for 2614 and am planning to include partner skills to get 5 more points. I am engaged but not married yet. I am in a relationship for more than 2 years. But we we were not together as I am working in Australia. What kind of proofs are valid to justify that we are in a relationship?


----------



## KartikeyaNegi (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi Guys, 
How many days we get to file the Visa and upload document after we get the invite? I read somewhere it was mentioned 60 days. Wanted to cross confirm here. Thanks.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

leoujjawal said:


> Hi Guys.. I have another issue...which needs your attention...I just tried to modify my EOI today but did not submit the application....Just clicked on Update EOI. It still shows my Date of Effect as 11.03.17 on the webpage....but when I downloaded the PDF for point breakdown....the Date of Effect reflecting is my Birthday...07.07.17
> 
> This is more upsetting me.



This does not matter.

It is a known bug which resets the DOE inside the pdf as your birthday.

What is being shown in the front page is what matters.

I have had this issue and got confirmation from the SSelect team.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

ngenhit said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys.. I have another issue...which needs your attention...I just tried to modify my EOI today but did not submit the application....Just clicked on Update EOI. It still shows my Date of Effect as 11.03.17 on the webpage....but when I downloaded the PDF for point breakdown....the Date of Effect reflecting is my Birthday...07.07.17
> ...


I am just concerned.....if the DoE is updated as 07.07 then...I will have to wait even longer....as I was expecting my invite in the next round..


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hey Expats, I have a doubt. I have 65 points for 2614 and am planning to include partner skills to get 5 more points. I am engaged but not married yet. I am in a relationship for more than 2 years. But we we were not together as I am working in Australia. What kind of proofs are valid to justify that we are in a relationship?




De facto is very difficult to be proved if you are staying in two different countries
Some of the possible documents:

Conversations
Statements from friends and family
Photographic Evidences

But all of the above are not definitive proofs. You would need definitive proof as well for de facto. such as providing for financially to the dependent, proof of documents showing that you live under the same roof etc. These are not easy to be shown when you are living in a different country. CO could ask for more documents.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

leoujjawal said:


> I am just concerned.....if the DoE is updated as 07.07 then...I will have to wait even longer....as I was expecting my invite in the next round..


Refer to the screenshot attached.


Do not worry.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> I am just concerned.....if the DoE is updated as 07.07 then...I will have to wait even longer....as I was expecting my invite in the next round..


As Ngenhit says, it is not a problem - here is text from Skills Select when it was queried with them:

Thank you for your enquiry.

The visa date of effect on your EOI home page is the one used in the invitation ranking process.

Regards

Rachel 
SkillSelect Technical Support Helpdesk
Skilled Migration Programme Management Section
Economic and Skilled Visa Programme Branch|Visa and Citizenship Management Division
Visa and Citizenship Services Group
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
E: [email protected]"


Regards

Tony


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

ngenhit said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > I am just concerned.....if the DoE is updated as 07.07 then...I will have to wait even longer....as I was expecting my invite in the next round..
> ...


Thanks. I had lost it for a moment.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > I am just concerned.....if the DoE is updated as 07.07 then...I will have to wait even longer....as I was expecting my invite in the next round..
> ...


Thanks Tony. Ignore my email.


----------



## emp0mat (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi guys,
I would like to support my post with the following source.

https://www.acacia-au.com/skillselect-update-july-august-2017.php

It says _"The high score for non-pro rata occupations is also driving the minimum scores required for pro rata occupations. It is not possible for pro rata occupations to have a lower required score than non-pro rata occupations."_

According to this information it is impossible for mechanical engineers to get invited with 65 points unless there have been some other non-pro-rata occupations who had been invited last round with 65 Points.

What do you think Tony?

Also, I would like someone to shed light into my situation. As a non-pro rata applicant, I submitted EOI just a few hours into the 2017-18 FY with DoE 21/06/2017 65 Points Civil Engineer (unfortunately). If they start inviting 65 pointers now (as the rumor is going around), can I expect some quota going to 65ers Civil Engineers next round? 

How does the quota for Civil Engineers work anyway? I've read several times that there are 310 invites per round for Software and Applications Programmers. So, what's the case for Civil Engineers? If there are, let's say 20 invites per round for Civil Engineers and there are only 15 to invite with 70 points, the leftover 5 would go to 65 pointers, right?


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

sanu90 said:


> Yes it is a possibility...
> 
> Also, skillselect has many loopholes....one such is that when there is an update in the EOI with no change in points with a birthday before the updation, the DOE changes to the birth date instead of remaining the same...and the same thing is what I noticed in this guy's comment section....he applied for system analyst in some Nov 2016 then came his birthday on 9th Feb 2017 and then he updated his EOI for software engineer in April 2017 with no change in points. But because of this shortcoming in skill select the DOE got changed to his birthday instead of being at Nov 2016...had there been any change in points, the DOE would have been April 2017. The DOE would have been Nov 2016 if he had no birthday in between.....This discrepancy of skill select is first reported by ISCAH in the last financial year...


If the person crosses over the threshold age on their birthday, that would cause a change in points on that day. Say it's the applicant's 33rd birthday then that person would loose 5 points on that day. Change of points hence change of date. I fail to see what is erroneous in this behaviour of the skillselect application. Am I misreading your post ?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

emp0mat said:


> Hi guys,
> I would like to support my post with the following source.
> 
> https://www.acacia-au.com/skillselect-update-july-august-2017.php
> ...


It is rubbish - the first round for 12th July had no non pro invited at less than 75 and yet 5 pro rata occupations were getting invites in the 70 point range. this is because when the system gets to a lower points level, there is a large older backlog of Pro rata EOIs, as they have been kept waiting lodger at that points level in the past

No you will not get anywhere near an invite next round as there are many hundreds of pro rata occupations in the queue before you and the 1000 will cut off long before any pro rata occupation gets near to June 

Regards

Tony


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> It is rubbish - the first round for 12th July had no non pro invited at less than 75 and yet 5 pro rata occupations were getting invites in the 70 point range. this is because when the system gets to a lower points level, there is a large older backlog of Pro rata EOIs, as they have been kept waiting lodger at that points level in the past
> 
> No you will not get anywhere near an invite next round as there are many hundreds of pro rata occupations in the queue before you and the 1000 will cut off long before any pro rata occupation gets near to June
> 
> ...


Tony tell me about telecom engineers with 65 points eoi doe august. When they will see the ray of light

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Tony tell me about telecom engineers with 65 points eoi doe august. When they will see the ray of light
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If 1000 limit per round stays, then they have to wait for one of pro-rata backlogs to be cleared up to 20th May before they invite a single 65 pointer - Developer/Programmers would be favourite to do that - when ? hard to sat until we see a couple of more rounds of the 65 pointers being. When the queue clearing hist 21st June, then every single occupation has a backlog from then on - so I would say no chance of invite unless the 1000 is greatly increased - the 1000 adversely affects all occupations except for Accountants, Auditors and ICT Business analysts

Regards

Tony


----------



## gbedan (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi Tony, could you please advice on th possibility of when there could be invitation for 65points in 263111 (Computer Networking) with DOE 20th February. Thanks


----------



## kenith (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi All,

I lodged by EOI on 10th May 2017 with 60 points and updated the same on 1st August with 65 Points (Completed 5 yrs of experience as per ACS). So should i expect my slot in 10th May batch with 65 or August batch with 65?


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> 2016 and at least 1 X 65 point 2613 - with DOE in February 2017 - before the 8th March backlog - we think it was an older ICT BA EOI that was changed to 2613. The main thing is that it has dipped into the 65 pointers and will hopefully have a bigger dip on 6th September round, assuming loads of non-pros have not sat PTE and increased scores to 70 and 75 for the next round
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony,

I doubt the authenticity of that 2613 65 pointer. Because if that has to be believed then 309 invites got to 70+[which is hugely unlikely] and 1 got to that guy. Until march 8 it was cleared and March 9 guy didn't got the invite.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

As the central cieling of 1000 would have reached, the number of 2613* invited would have been not more than 150 or 160.

Rest were left uninvited....few would have gone to 489 though.


----------



## sammylee (Aug 24, 2017)

Hello guys please I need your urgent advice on something.

I am currently on visa 476 and my visa expires in a week and few days time. While I was in Australia I did the professional year in engineering after which i lodged my expression of interest. As you are all aware the trend this financial year is different and this caught me off guard. I have a few questions and need advice.

1.) As I had a very little short time, I could not go on a student visa as I don't have any admission. My question is can I apply for a tourist visa before my visa expires? What is the possibility of getting a grant. I understand that my visa will expire before I receive a decision . So will I be put on a bridging visa? 

2.) Assuming am on a tourist visa and there is no restriction on further stay. i.e. the " No Further Stay " is not present, will I be able to apply for a student visa from this tourist visa.

3) If I decide to apply for a student visa, can I go for an Diploma or Advanced diploma in Network/Cyber Security. Will my choice for a diploma instead of a full MS.c be questioned considering I already have a masters in Telecommunications from UK.

4.) I have attempted PTE twice now without success for 79+. I seem to be between 72 and 78. Please any further secret and tips on how to crack this exam. 

my ANZO is Telecommunications Network Engineer and am on 60. 

PLease anybody kindly assist I have very limited time to make an informed decision.
Thanks


----------



## ppl1121 (Aug 13, 2017)

*65 point 2613 EOI*

iscah.com says a 65 point 2613 EOI whose DOE is 14/03/2017" got invited in this round


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

ppl1121 said:


> iscah.com says a 65 point 2613 EOI whose DOE is 14/03/2017" got invited in this round


Seems to be an update error. He has mentioned 2.12.17 for Mech...I think he means 16 here as well.


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

ppl1121 said:


> iscah.com says a 65 point 2613 EOI whose DOE is 14/03/2017" got invited in this round


 if that is a credible information then it's a very positive note for all 65 pointers.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Phil_Laurent said:


> ppl1121 said:
> 
> 
> > iscah.com says a 65 point 2613 EOI whose DOE is 14/03/2017" got invited in this round
> ...


My EOD is 11.3.17 so that's not credible...it's an error.


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Phil_Laurent said:
> 
> 
> > ppl1121 said:
> ...


 No one better than you to confirm in this case mate. Thanks for the confirmation bro.


----------



## Kevin23 (Mar 16, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> As Ngenhit says, it is not a problem - here is text from Skills Select when it was queried with them:
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

Does that mean I can change my visa subclass and/or occupation (with no changes in points) and the DOE remains unchanged without worrying about whether or not my DOB is in between initial DOE and updating date or DOB is in between initial DOE and invitation date?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Kevin23 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Does that mean I can change my visa subclass and/or occupation (with no changes in points) and the DOE remains unchanged without worrying about whether or not my DOB is in between initial DOE and updating date or DOB is in between initial DOE and invitation date?


Not 100% on that as I have not seen a person, have heard of them, who claimed their DOE changed to their DOB - if it is the same change we are talking about the home page DOE does not change - then all good

Regards

Tony


----------



## nabzz (Jul 20, 2017)

visakh said:


> All d best !!
> 
> I have the list of docs to be submitted and i have prepared 90% of it. Was anticipating invite by this round, so i had started preparing everything exactly 10 days before.


Received my invite. Confirmed by my agent today!  

233512 Mechanical Engineering
EOI points : 75 (after giving PTE-A)
DOE: 21st August, 2017


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

nabzz said:


> Received my invite. Confirmed by my agent today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats bro!!!
Start filling Form 80 for PA and Dependants, this one consumes lot of time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nabzz (Jul 20, 2017)

visakh said:


> Congrats bro!!!
> Start filling Form 80 for PA and Dependants, this one consumes lot of time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Already on it. 18 pages is too much :/


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Not possible*

Not possible when there are members whose EOI date is less than that for 2613 and not got invite.


ppl1121 said:


> iscah.com says a 65 point 2613 EOI whose DOE is 14/03/2017" got invited in this round


----------



## freedom4 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi all i m new here. I would like to know is there any chance for an electrical engineer with 60 points to get EOI invitation. is it possible to get the invitation before this year end.


----------



## Nick100 (Mar 31, 2017)

My EOI is 9th March, 65 points. No invitation yet.


----------



## freedom4 (Aug 23, 2017)

Nick100 said:


> My EOI is 9th March, 65 points. No invitation yet.


Are you electrical engineering


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> Not possible when there are members whose EOI date is less than that for 2613 and not got invite.
> 
> 
> ppl1121 said:
> ...


 False news by ISCAH as stated in my earlier comment


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi, I have a question, I was invited yesterday and I started the immiaccount application.
my issue is, my name is spelled differently on my identification card compared to my passport. of all of the information I provided in my application is based on the passport, however, when I issue the police clearance document, it will be written based on the ID card name, moreover, there is point where it ask you to upload any other identification document than the passport, and I think I have to upload my ID card as well (not sure if necessary though).
The name is not completely different though, on the passport it Diya Eldin and in the ID card it's Dayaeldin, the middle and last names includes similar letters differences. However, the passport number is mentioned in the ID card and it's matching.
can I go ahead and upload my ID card, and issue the police clearance based on that ?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> Hi, I have a question, I was invited yesterday and I started the immiaccount application.
> my issue is, my name is spelled differently on my identification card compared to my passport. of all of the information I provided in my application is based on the passport, however, when I issue the police clearance document, it will be written based on the ID card name, moreover, there is point where it ask you to upload any other identification document than the passport, and I think I have to upload my ID card as well (not sure if necessary though).
> The name is not completely different though, on the passport it Diya Eldin and in the ID card it's Dayaeldin, the middle and last names includes similar letters differences. However, the passport number is mentioned in the ID card and it's matching.
> can I go ahead and upload my ID card, and issue the police clearance based on that ?
> ...


What about all other documents like Employment, Bank ,Tax etc ?
Which name does it have ?

Cheers


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

newbienz said:


> What about all other documents like Employment, Bank ,Tax etc ?
> Which name does it have ?
> 
> Cheers


it actually depends, for example, the bank is based on the ID card (the wrong spelling), but the employment is based on the passport. No tax documents here.
I can modify it though, but it's a long process, I can get it done, within a month (only if everything went smooth).

Regards,


----------



## neyson (Aug 13, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> Hi, I have a question, I was invited yesterday and I started the immiaccount application.
> my issue is, my name is spelled differently on my identification card compared to my passport. of all of the information I provided in my application is based on the passport, however, when I issue the police clearance document, it will be written based on the ID card name, moreover, there is point where it ask you to upload any other identification document than the passport, and I think I have to upload my ID card as well (not sure if necessary though).
> The name is not completely different though, on the passport it Diya Eldin and in the ID card it's Dayaeldin, the middle and last names includes similar letters differences. However, the passport number is mentioned in the ID card and it's matching.
> can I go ahead and upload my ID card, and issue the police clearance based on that ?
> ...




Why don't you go to Police with Passport instead of the ID ??
Request them to provide the PCC based on your passport details


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> it actually depends, for example, the bank is based on the ID card (the wrong spelling), but the employment is based on the passport. No tax documents here.
> I can modify it though, but it's a long process, I can get it done, within a month (only if everything went smooth).
> 
> Regards,


Is there any document which shows your fathers name with both spellings

The CO may have a suspicion that you are using someone else's experience etc.

Cheers


----------



## Nyla (Aug 22, 2017)

Nick100 said:


> My EOI is 9th March, 65 points. No invitation yet.


Please mention your time of eoi submitted beacause 65 pointers till 8 march (11:53 pm) are cleared so there may be a possibility that someone else have got the invite of DOE 8 march as 7 minutes were left uninvited and may be some with early 9 march may get the invite.

Note: Iscah already reported that 15 per day 65 pointers added each day in 2613


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Is there any document which shows your fathers name with both spellings
> 
> The CO may have a suspicion that you are using someone else's experience etc.
> 
> Cheers


My father's name is also spelled differently, passport: Abdelmagid, ID: Abdulmajed.
Regarding the experience, the details mentioned in everything related to working experience is correct (i.e. based on passport), furthermore, the passport number is mentioned in my contract and reference letter.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Diyaeldin said:


> My father's name is also spelled differently, passport: Abdelmagid, ID: Abdulmajed.
> Regarding the experience, the details mentioned in everything related to working experience is correct (i.e. based on passport), furthermore, the passport number is mentioned in my contract and reference letter.


The only solution I can think,of is to give your passport name i.e. Diya Eldin as the main name everywhere in th application, and forms etc.
Also give the Daya Eldin name where it asks if you have been known by any other name

Please do recheck

Cheers


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The only solution I can think,of is to give your passport name i.e. Diya Eldin as the main name everywhere in th application, and forms etc.
> Also give the Daya Eldin name where it asks if you have been known by any other name
> 
> Please do recheck
> ...


That's right - complete form as per passport and put different spelling as other name - DIBP will request 2 police clearances - on for each spelling other names - they are really going overboard on identity - I had a case where passport was Sean Patrick Murphy - everything was in this name except for Irish Police clearance which was in name of Sean Murphy. AFP was in name of Sean Patrick Murphy. Case officer says he has Alias of Sean Murphy and requested 2nd Irish Police Clearance in name of Sean Patrick Murphy and 2nd AFP in name of Sean Murphy

Regards

Tony


----------



## familiarh (Jul 11, 2017)

I have a question somewhat similar to @Diyaeldin. I have 3 daughters 2 of them have my name as Hitesh and one of them has Hiteshbhai (a normal suffix that is used by gujaratis) can it create any problems in visa ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

familiarh said:


> I have a question somewhat similar to @Diyaeldin. I have 3 daughters 2 of them have my name as Hitesh and one of them has Hiteshbhai (a normal suffix that is used by gujaratis) can it create any problems in visa ?


Wherever, you are asked if you were ever known by any other name, give the name of Hiteshbhai


This includes the online visa application and all forms such as Form 80 and Form 1221
Even when taking PCC, if possible add Hiteshbhai as an alias

Cheers


----------



## familiarh (Jul 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Wherever, you are asked if you were ever known by any other name, give the name of Hiteshbhai
> 
> 
> This includes the online visa application and all forms such as Form 80 and Form 1221
> ...


Cant just a Notorized affidavit work for this? which mentions Hitesh & Hiteshbhai are same person? one thing I forgot to mention that in my daughter's birth certificate its mentioned as Hiteshbhai so same as passport.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

familiarh said:


> Cant just a Notorized affidavit work for this? which mentions Hitesh & Hiteshbhai are same person?


Keep a notarised affidavit also ready in case it is asked, but that in itself is not sufficient in my opinion without mentioning it as above 

Final decision is yours

Cheers


----------



## familiarh (Jul 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Keep a notarised affidavit also ready in case it is asked, but that in itself is not sufficient in my opinion without mentioning it as above
> 
> Final decision is yours
> 
> Cheers


Thanks friend. It helped a lot.


----------



## freedom4 (Aug 23, 2017)

freedom4 said:


> Hi all i m new here. I would like to know is there any chance for an electrical engineer with 60 points to get EOI invitation. is it possible to get the invitation before this year end.


Please help me to understand my situation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

freedom4 said:


> Hi all i m new here. I would like to know is there any chance for an electrical engineer with 60 points to get EOI invitation. is it possible to get the invitation before this year end.


Have you already completed your assessment?

Cheers


----------



## gbedan (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi guys....please would you know if there's a possibility in the next round for DOE - 20TH FEBRUARY | 65 points | 2631 (Computer Networking). 

Thanks


----------



## freedom4 (Aug 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Have you already completed your assessment?
> 
> Cheers


Yes I already get a positive assessment.


----------



## lucid2010 (Jan 13, 2016)

One forum confirmed 65 points for IE, im yet to confirm the DOE. 

Is this a positive sign for 2613* group?


----------



## Omersh (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi.. I just felt like thanking some of the very active members here like tony,phil,newbienz and the rest for being ever so patient and supportive for all of the prospective applicants including myself.. I can see through regular browsing of this page that a lot of us are wholly dependant on their input for our future decisions.. Cheerz.


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

ppl1121 said:


> iscah.com says a 65 point 2613 EOI whose DOE is 14/03/2017" got invited in this round


False statement, as i didnt receive invitation till now.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Omersh said:


> Hi.. I just felt like thanking some of the very active members here like tony,phil,newbienz and the rest for being ever so patient and supportive for all of the prospective applicants including myself.. I can see through regular browsing of this page that a lot of us are wholly dependant on their input for our future decisions.. Cheerz.


You couldn't be more right. AndreyX is also to be credited.

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## kenith (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi All,

I lodged by EOI on 10th May 2017 with 60 points and updated the same on 1st August with 65 Points (Completed 5 yrs of experience as per ACS). So should i expect my slot in 10th May batch with 65 or August batch with 65?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> My EOD is 11.3.17 so that's not credible...it's an error.


Hi Leo

you are so close to the top of your occupation's 65 point queue, and with only Mechanical Engineers and Other Engineers ahead of you in the 65 point queue, estimation of your likely invite date should be easier than most - this is how "easy" it is:

IF the system has dipped into the 65 pointers (Mechanical Engineers) for the first time this year on 23rd August 2017;and
IF the limit of total 189 EOI invites remains at 1000 per round;and
IF the next invite is 6th September and not 13th September;and
IF there is not a significant increase in the number of 70 point and above EOIs joining the system in the 2 weeks lead-up to the said 6th September invitation round;and
IF there are about 100 invites left of the 310, for your occupation, after dropping to the 65 point level;and
IF the Mechanical Engineering 65 pointers from December 16 to March 17 don't take too many of the remaining invites from the total of 1000 each round in whatever is left of their 108 allocation;and
IF the Other Engineers use all or most of their 50 places at the 70 point and above levels; 

THEN you should get an invite on 6th September 2017.

Regards


Tony


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lucid2010 said:


> One forum confirmed 65 points for IE, im yet to confirm the DOE.
> 
> Is this a positive sign for 2613* group?


There are a few posts, but none of them so far look legit... not a single proper confirmation (maybe i missed something? I was away yesterday).


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > My EOD is 11.3.17 so that's not credible...it's an error.
> ...


Thanks Tony. I am a coder but have not Incorporated so many "if's" in my programming career so far.







.


Next round should be on 6th and the limit should be increased from 1000.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

kenith said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged by EOI on 10th May 2017 with 60 points and updated the same on 1st August with 65 Points (Completed 5 yrs of experience as per ACS). So should i expect my slot in 10th May batch with 65 or August batch with 65?


Your DOE changes whenever there is a change in point. So, your new DOE would be August 1st.


----------



## Omersh (Aug 8, 2017)

Abhijeet andrey also i second u absolutely. Peace.


----------



## Omersh (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi all.. Reference to tonys reply to leo. I am wondering do have any other means of finding out if at all the system picked a 65 on the 23rd? Besides waiting for official dibp output that is.. Could anyone shed some light.seems like 4th he only 65 point invite from immitracker was also a farce or something. Anyway maybe they just increase the 1000 barrier next time around.. Did they increase the quota last year would anyone have a clue? Thanks ppl. Peace out.


----------



## asifbahrian (Jul 21, 2016)

*Toni's Calculation*



Welshtone said:


> Hi Leo
> 
> you are so close to the top of your occupation's 65 point queue, and with only Mechanical Engineers and Other Engineers ahead of you in the 65 point queue, estimation of your likely invite date should be easier than most - this is how "easy" it is:
> 
> ...



Nice analysis Tony, so many IFs 
Can you please let me know your prediction for following?

DoE : 19/03/2017 10:58:22
Occupation: 261313
Points 65


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

asifbahrian said:


> Nice analysis Tony, so many IFs
> Can you please let me know your prediction for following?
> 
> DoE : 19/03/2017 10:58:22
> ...


You are only 8 days behind leoujjawal - you could also be same round as him or maybe 1 later

Regards

Tony


----------



## asifbahrian (Jul 21, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> You are only 8 days behind leoujjawal - you could also be same round as him or maybe 1 later
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Thanks, lets hope :fingerscrossed:


----------



## asifbahrian (Jul 21, 2016)

Asking on behalf of a friend.
1-Is it true that points for age are calculated at the time of visa application?
2-Will he get 30 points for age if he is 32 years and 11 months old at the time of visa application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

asifbahrian said:


> Asking on behalf of a friend.
> 1-Is it true that points for age are calculated at the time of visa application?
> 2-Will he get 30 points for age if he is 32 years and 11 months old at the time of visa application?



I am presuming you are asking for EOI and by mistake you have written visa application 

Points for age are frozen on the day of the invite
When you have applied, it has no relevance 

If you turn 33 years before you are invited, your points will come down by 5 even if you had applied when you were below 33 years of age

Cheers


----------



## gbedan (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi Tony, please what do you think about DOE 20th February 2631(Computer Networking) 65points.Thanks


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi Tony, Is there any chance for me at DOE 18th August 2017 263111(Computer Networking) at 65points. Can I receive invite in the future or so?? Thanks.


----------



## Lynna987 (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi, I have one question... Based on my agent's input and the current trend invite, I am expecting to receive an invitation some time in Oct or Nov 2017. Due to that, I have tendered resignation for my current job and plan to take a break (i.e. travel, chill) before heading to Australia. I proceeded with the above plan because I was assured by my agent that staying unemployed up until I receive invite would not affect my 189 and 190 application. A friend of mine is thinking of doing the same however his agent advised differently. (Our agents are from different company). His agent told him that he has to at least maintain a job in the same occupation code that he applied for. The reason being that employment information might be requested before visa is granted. Anyone had a similar experience or has some inkling on which agent is correct?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## asifbahrian (Jul 21, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I am presuming you are asking for EOI and by mistake you have written visa application
> 
> Points for age are frozen on the day of the invite
> When you have applied, it has no relevance
> ...


Thanks for your reply. By Visa Application I meant the step we do after getting the invitation. Anyway, so the time of getting an invitation is important for points calculation and he will get 30 points for age if he gets an invitation before his 33rd birthday.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Lynna987 said:


> Hi, I have one question... Based on my agent's input and the current trend invite, I am expecting to receive an invitation some time in Oct or Nov 2017. Due to that, I have tendered resignation for my current job and plan to take a break (i.e. travel, chill) before heading to Australia. I proceeded with the above plan because I was assured by my agent that staying unemployed up until I receive invite would not affect my 189 and 190 application. A friend of mine is thinking of doing the same however his agent advised differently. (Our agents are from different company). His agent told him that he has to at least maintain a job in the same occupation code that he applied for. The reason being that employment information might be requested before visa is granted. Anyone had a similar experience or has some inkling on which agent is correct?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


My opinion is that the second Agent is right for the wrong reasons.

anyone who was not invited by 23rd August 2017, should stay in their job - not because Immigration may contact his employer, that is rubbish, but because you may never get invited. 

OK, I just looked at your previous post and you are Accountant with 70 points with DOE 17th July 2017

At least you are not affected by the 1000 per round limit so it makes estimation a bit easier. But you are affected by all the Auditors swapping back to Accountants and new EOIs at 75 and above. If you do not get invited by 1st Round of April, then that is it for the year and who knows what the story will be next year. you have 16 rounds of 139 and we have no idea how many 70 point EOIs are littering the system from October 2016 to 17th July 2017. Each round for the Accountants, it has slowed down getting through the 75 point backlog. 70 points looked hopeless 4 months ago, so many like you would have increased their 70 and 65 score to 80 and 75.

anyway, I don't want to needlessly worry you but I would not recommend anyone give up their job until they have an invitation in their hand.

Regards

Tony


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> My opinion is that the second Agent is right for the wrong reasons.
> 
> anyone who was not invited by 23rd August 2017, should stay in their job - not because Immigration may contact his employer, that is rubbish, but because you may never get invited.
> 
> ...


Come on tony u were gona tell us ur analysis tonight about non pro rata

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

gbedan said:


> Hi guys....please would you know if there's a possibility in the next round for DOE - 20TH FEBRUARY | 65 points | 2631 (Computer Networking).
> 
> Thanks


Chill Man! Whenever the 65ers starts getting invite for 2631, you would be amongst the first few. DIBP should publish the total invitations for next rounds in a weeks time and everything depends on it. Hope its more than 1000 from now onwards.


----------



## Lynna987 (Jun 21, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> My opinion is that the second Agent is right for the wrong reasons.
> 
> anyone who was not invited by 23rd August 2017, should stay in their job - not because Immigration may contact his employer, that is rubbish, but because you may never get invited.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony! Maybe I should have provided more details about my situation. I'll be attaining another 5 points come 6th October from work experience so my EOI would be 75+5. This is particularly the reason why I am expecting invite in Oct/Nov. 

Let's ignore finances for the time being as I have some savings. I want to only focus on the application part. So based on what you're saying, the immigration officer would not need further employment information before granting invite? Therefore being unemployed wouldn't some how cause my application to be invalid? Am I correct?

Thanks in advance!


ANZSCO code 221111 general accountant
Jun16: EOI submitted 60pts
22Jun17: EOI updated 70pts due to PTE superior english
6Oct17: EOI to be updated 75pts due to work experience
23Oct17: last working day at my current job


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lynna987 said:


> Thanks Tony! Maybe I should have provided more details about my situation. I'll be attaining another 5 points come 6th October from work experience so my EOI would be 75+5. This is particularly the reason why I am expecting invite in Oct/Nov.
> 
> Let's ignore finances for the time being as I have some savings. I want to only focus on the application part. So based on what you're saying, the immigration officer would not need further employment information before granting invite? Therefore being unemployed wouldn't some how cause my application to be invalid? Am I correct?
> 
> ...


There is no immigration officer involved in sending invites under 189
It's a totally automated process in which higher points wins and in same points, earlier application wins.
Whether you are employed or not has no bearing whatsoever on whether you will be invited or not.
If you have claimed the points, you will be invited when you reach the top of the list

It's your duty to check that you are claiming the correct points at all times in the EOI.

If you have claimed wrong points, your visa application would in all probability be rejected by the department and you would lose your visa fees

I am sure you are aware, but let me still remind you that the invite is not the end of the process 
You still have a long torturous road ahead of you 
The present wait time as per DIBP is nearly 1 year
This may include verification by the department of all your claims for points including experience
So make sure that even if you leave the company. Do not leave on a bitter note, so that the company does not give wrong information about you during verification 

Cheers


----------



## Lynna987 (Jun 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> There is no immigration officer involved in sending invites under 189
> It's a totally automated process in which higher points wins and in same points, earlier application wins.
> Whether you are employed or not has no bearing whatsoever on whether you will be invited or not.
> If you have claimed the points, you will be invited when you reach the top of the list
> ...


Thank you! This clarifies


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi Tony

With Current situation can you please advise when should i expect invite for my DOE as on july 3 2017 with 65 points for occupation 261313. I know 65 pointers are pending since Mar 8 and its been 4 rounds they are only clearing 70 + pointers

Can you explain me in detail on how does non prorata thing work


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

tdd123123 said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> With Current situation can you please advise when should i expect invite for my DOE as on july 3 2017 with 65 points for occupation 261313. I know 65 pointers are pending since Mar 8 and its been 4 rounds they are only clearing 70 + pointers
> 
> Can you explain me in detail on how does non prorata thing work


Beginning of next calendar year mate. Or end of this calendar year.


----------



## Saikirupa (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I got my PCC and medicals done prior visa lodgement. While uploading documents, there is a space uploading health clearance documents. My health assessment says "No action required". Do I still need to submit any document as a proof?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Saikirupa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my PCC and medicals done prior visa lodgement. While uploading documents, there is a space uploading health clearance documents. My health assessment says "No action required". Do I still need to submit any document as a proof?


Not required in my opinion 

But many applicants even then upload the medical clearance reports which they have received from the hospital after the tests

Final decision is yours

Cheers


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Why do you say so that it will be end of this financial year i was expecting somewhere in dec or janruary

Can you explain how does system work for prorata and non pro rata basis

261313 65 points DOE 3 july 2017


----------



## Saikirupa (Aug 5, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Not required in my opinion
> 
> But many applicants even then upload the medical clearance reports which they have received from the hospital after the tests
> 
> ...


 I haven't received anything of that sort.. we got receipts. Few more queries,

1)For my daughter, by mistake, i uploaded my husband's birth certificate and confirmed it. As I cudnt delete it, I uploaded her BC as one more document under BirthCertificate section. is it ok?

2) Uploaded Form 80 for me and my husband. Any other forms are required for 18+ dependents?

3) For employment proof, attached previous companies service letter given while leaving the organization and for the current company, attached the payslip along with statuatory declaration by collegue (same docs submitted for ACS). Would that suffice or anything more is required?

4) Has anyone lodged visa after july 2017 got the grant?


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi all
As i dont see the hopes of 65 pointers for 261313 any time soon
Do u think i shld apply for 190 NSW with 70 points

When do u think we will get invite for either 189 pr 190 

261313 65 points DOE 3 july 2017.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Saikirupa said:


> I haven't received anything of that sort.. we got receipts. Few more queries,
> 
> 1)For my daughter, by mistake, i uploaded my husband's birth certificate and confirmed it. As I cudnt delete it, I uploaded her BC as one more document under BirthCertificate section. is it ok?
> 
> ...


1. It should be sufficient, but if you want to be extra cautious, file a form 1023 informing the CO that you have filed a wrong BC for your daughter by accident 
2. In my opinion you should file Form 1221 also for both of you

3. There is no limit for submitting evidence for experience. The more you give, the better it is. Bank statements showing salary credit, Tax statements forms 16A 26 AS, Tax assessment PF deductions evidence are the additional evidence that you can provide

4. I read a member applied 3rd week of July 2017 and got the grant. Can't vouch for the authenticity of the claim or otherwise


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

tdd123123 said:


> Why do you say so that it will be end of this financial year i was expecting somewhere in dec or janruary
> 
> Can you explain how does system work for prorata and non pro rata basis
> 
> 261313 65 points DOE 3 july 2017


The system says wait for january 65 pointers

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

How is it possible that every 15 days there are 310 70+ pointers ready which is not giving any chance to 65 pointers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tdd123123 said:


> How is it possible that every 15 days there are 310 70+ pointers ready which is not giving any chance to 65 pointers


The backlog of 70 pointers has been cleared to a big extent in 2613

In th next Round we will see actually how many fresh applicants applied with 70+ scores since the last round

Cheers


----------



## mahad_attari (Aug 1, 2017)

Hy does anybody know that when filling the application form for 489 visa there is this option for 'Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not traveling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents'
What should i go for yes or no.
My brother has lodged his PR and he is on bridging visa right now.
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek8720 (Aug 26, 2017)

tdd123123 said:


> Hi all
> As i dont see the hopes of 65 pointers for 261313 any time soon
> Do u think i shld apply for 190 NSW with 70 points
> 
> ...


If you notice, 70 pointers are getting invites with each round clearing up to 1.5 months of back logs. On 9th August, people with 70 points and DOE 4th August got through. I am certain 65 pointers from March would have received an invite in 23rd August round. It is very unlikely that 310 70 pointers would have applied in that 19 days window. Hang in there!
-------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO 261313
AGE 30 PTS| EDU 15 PTS| LANG 20 PTS| Experience 5 pts
Total : 70 
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W90
ACS Report : 13/06/2017
DOE: 06/08/2017
Invite Recd: 23/08/2017
Visa applied : ?


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

tdd123123 said:


> How is it possible that every 15 days there are 310 70+ pointers ready which is not giving any chance to 65 pointers


Well there r plenty of experienced people with pte scores above 79 applying not only from within australia but around the world. 2613 is a dead route for 65 pointers.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

rabs138 said:


> tdd123123 said:
> 
> 
> > How is it possible that every 15 days there are 310 70+ pointers ready which is not giving any chance to 65 pointers
> ...


Let the results get updates....There would have been hardly 150 - 200 70 pointers on 23rd Aug...The reason very few or almost none of the 65 pointers got invited was the central ceiling of 1000


----------



## Omersh (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi ppl.. All said and done.. I suppose luck has after all a lot to do with it.. Electronic engineers for instance were getting invited at 60 in june this year and two months later 65 points are getting dejected. I guess at the end of the day we all have to submit to fate and kneel down before lady luck for a lucky charm.
. PS. I dont want to sound hopeless. Its just my take on the events and how hardworking fellows are being dealt with by the course of events.peace all.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Omersh said:


> Hi ppl.. All said and done.. I suppose luck has after all a lot to do with it.. Electronic engineers for instance were getting invited at 60 in june this year and two months later 65 points are getting dejected. I guess at the end of the day we all have to submit to fate and kneel down before lady luck for a lucky charm.
> . PS. I dont want to sound hopeless. Its just my take on the events and how hardworking fellows are being dealt with by the course of events.peace all.


Dejected? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Poiii (Aug 20, 2017)

Dejected? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

I could see from your past comments that you always look after the typo error of the people here. Instead of doing so, why focus on the content of their posts?


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Poiii said:


> Dejected?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I could see from your past comments that you always look after the typo error of the people here. Instead of doing so, why focus on the content of their posts?[/QUOTE]
Where exactly have you seen that? Why not quote some here

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rddr999999 (Aug 18, 2017)

*EOI submitted 30Mar - 65 points - 189*

Hi Tony and Senior members,

I had submitted my EOI on 30th Mar 2017 with 65 points for Software Engineer category under 2613. Request you to share your inputs/thoughts on when I might possibly get the invite.

Thank you very much in advance for your help and support.

Regards
RDKumar


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

Rddr999999 said:


> Hi Tony and Senior members,
> 
> I had submitted my EOI on 30th Mar 2017 with 65 points for Software Engineer category under 2613. Request you to share your inputs/thoughts on when I might possibly get the invite.
> 
> ...


Tony everyone is waiting for your analysis. 

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi Tony. 2613 analysis plz

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kamalbhai said:


> Tony everyone is waiting for your analysis.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


I think it will move by about 5-11 days starting from the next round. Please note, personal view based on about 40 rounds i've monitored in the past years... 

I am actually working on more detailed ESTIMATOR for Invites... so will publish more results.


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

What do you mean by move by 5 to 11 days . I am sorry did not get uou.


----------



## Rddr999999 (Aug 18, 2017)

Can you please elaborate and explain what "it will move by about 5-11 days starting from the next round" means?

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rddr999999 said:


> Can you please elaborate and explain what "it will move by about 5-11 days starting from the next round" means?
> 
> Thank you


It means that suppose th cut off date for the last round was 1st March, the cutoff in the next round is expected to move by 5-11 days means the new cutoff date would be anywhere from 6th to 12th March
Basically it means that those who applied between 1st March to 6th March or 12th March as the case maybe would be invited in this round for that points


Cheers


----------



## Rddr999999 (Aug 18, 2017)

Thank you, Appreciate the response and explanation.


----------



## lucid2010 (Jan 13, 2016)

newbienz said:


> It means that suppose th cut off date for the last round was 1st March, the cutoff in the next round is expected to move by 5-11 days means the new cutoff date would be anywhere from 6th to 12th March
> Basically it means that those who applied between 1st March to 6th March or 12th March as the case maybe would be invited in this round for that points
> 
> 
> Cheers



With this, I can see that my submitted EOI dated April 3, 2017 for 261311 is about 2-3 rounds away from invitation. Now this is a wishful thinking but crossing fingers...


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

Is there anyone (visa 189) from non pro-rata that got invited for August? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kazana said:


> Is there anyone (visa 189) from non pro-rata that got invited for August?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You can check yourself mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

tdd123123 said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> With Current situation can you please advise when should i expect invite for my DOE as on july 3 2017 with 65 points for occupation 261313. I know 65 pointers are pending since Mar 8 and its been 4 rounds they are only clearing 70 + pointers
> 
> ...


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Hi Tony. 2613 analysis plz
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hi Rabs

The 2613 65 pointers is the hardest to predict as I really think that that is where the 1000 cut-off will happen over the next few round and maybe for many more rounds. There is no problem with the numbers left after the invites drop to 65 but if there are say 130 and it cuts off at 1000 after only inviting 30 - then 100 go to 489 pool and the DOE only moves a few days instead of the potential 2 weeks or so it should.

I think 6th September should give us some movement and the results due out (hopefully tomorrow) will hopefully show some 65 movement already or at least a 70 point DOE right up to 9th August.

The problem of predicting invites for the 2613 - it is not like for Accountants, Auditors and ICT business Analysts, when I may say a date too far in advance and it gets there anyway one or two more invites - this is more a case of will you get invited before cut-off of the 20th round in April 2018 - if not, you may be sweating all next year also - look at the 65 point EOI lodged on 7th March 2017 who got invited 3 weeks later, versus the 65 point EOI lodged on 8th of March 2017 and still waiting.

If there is not some really positive news from the 6th September invitation round, in terms of 65 point DOE movement and/or increase in the 1000 limit per round, I would be assuming the worst and seeing how I could improve my score any way possible Or, if I had a relative in a Designated area, I would be grabbing the 489 invite

Regards

tony


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Kazana said:


> Is there anyone (visa 189) from non pro-rata that got invited for August?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did.


----------



## Chewitt88 (Aug 28, 2017)

Hey, can anyone give me any ideas to when we can expect an invite? I can see not many tradies are being invited and so far no plasterers have an invite. Our graduate visa expires on the 14th September! 

DOE:26th July 
Pts: 65 
Anzsco: 333212


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Chewitt88 said:


> Hey, can anyone give me any ideas to when we can expect an invite? I can see not many tradies are being invited and so far no plasterers have an invite. Our graduate visa expires on the 14th September!
> 
> DOE:26th July
> Pts: 65
> Anzsco: 333212


Hi

If the 1000 limit per round remains, you may not get invited until May 2018

Regards

Tony


----------



## Chewitt88 (Aug 28, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Chewitt88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, can anyone give me any ideas to when we can expect an invite? I can see not many tradies are being invited and so far no plasterers have an invite. Our graduate visa expires on the 14th September!
> ...


Wow, really! Do they often up the 1000 limit per round? Not looking forward to going back to UK for what could be close to two years then! ?


----------



## Chewitt88 (Aug 28, 2017)

Has anyone been known to not receive an invite in the two year period?


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

Tony, Please give analysis about me EOI 18th August 2017 263111 Comp/Network category, When can i expect the invite points 65 ??????


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

jagga jatt said:


> Tony, Please give analysis about me EOI 18th August 2017 263111 Comp/Network category, When can i expect the invite points 65 ??????


Hi

no chance in my opinion - the backlog will be cleared slowly as maybe not many invites will get down to the 65 point level and the backlog for non-pros will struggle to get past June 2017.

you need to increase your points if at all possible

Regards

Tony


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Chewitt88 said:


> Wow, really! Do they often up the 1000 limit per round? Not looking forward to going back to UK for what could be close to two years then! ?




All recent were 1k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

Tony , I respect your analysis and opinion, but please carefully look at this , It is drawn from your own analysis of 263111 Category Comp/Net work

Till now invites 195

Total seats 1318

As per your prediction every 3 ppl apply everyday in 263111 have 65 points i.e. from 3 Feb 2017 to July 2017 total backlog :-537

total :- 537+195= 732

1318-732=586 places will be left after clearing backlog of 65 pointers

Now we assume as per your prediction that every month 45 new 70 pointers will be added and if DIBP will invite 130 invites per month going by their tortoise speed.

Than every month 85 invites goes to 65 pointers in 263111, than by this tortoise speed they are going to clear the backlog of 65 pointer in mid of Feb 2018.

85*6.5=552 inivtes will be given to 65 pointers and estimated backlog is around 537

Now if programme run till April 2018 45 70 pointer every month count to 360 from Sep 2017 to Apr 2018

Now total numbers 195+552+360=1107

total ceiling 1318-1107=211 places will left after giving invites to 70 pointers from July 2017 to Apr 2018 and clearing the 65 pointers backlog from Feb 2017 to July 2017 in the mid of Feb 2018, than these 211 places will surely go to 65 pointers who lodged EOI in August 2018.

My friend checkmate.......

I think we have fair chance to get invite, if still not than we can thank god, coz its a great thing in life to be alive..


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

jagga jatt said:


> Tony , I respect your analysis and opinion, but please carefully look at this , It is drawn from your own analysis of 263111 Category Comp/Net work
> 
> Till now invites 195
> 
> ...


This may be inaccurate because of a possibility of invites going to 489 instead of 65 pointers because of 1000 invite limit, don't forget some 60 pointers leapfrogging to get 70 point mark.

As Tony said, consider working to increase English points (if those options are available), he has his reasons why he suggests that.

Ipinadala mula sa Huawei BLL-L22 gamit ang Tapatalk


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

Marky Mark 5,

I have only picked Tony's own predictions, these are all assumed based, secondly they are little overestimated numbers, to prepare for worse.

All these predictions are based on current invite trends of 130 invites per month, which is going to carry forward till the last round in April 2018 if 1000 invites limit not increased .

And yes many 60 pointers will improve to 65 or 70 pointers, but many 65 and 70 pointers also reduce to 60 or 65 pointers due to various reasons due to which their EOI dates will also changed..

As per these assumptions if limit is still going to 1000 till end of year, 65 pointers still have chances who lodged EOI in the starting months of the VISA programme i.e July, Aug 2017

One thing more I want to add in 263111 category there is only one state open which is SA, to give 489 VISA and that to closed in just 10 days of opening their state visa programme for 263111 from 4th July to 14 th July, now this category moves to special condition category in which you need minimum 80 points for 489 VISA or either you should have studied in SA, So their will be no invites go to 489 category VISA from the total ceiling of 1318.

Thanks.


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

jagga jatt said:


> Marky Mark 5,
> 
> I have only picked Tony's own predictions, these are all assumed based, secondly they are little overestimated numbers, to prepare for worse.
> 
> ...




I think you are confused regarding 489 state sponsored abd 489 family sponsored visa. Restrictions are placed on state sponsored but family sponsored 489 applicants are plenty in numbers. Furthermore state sponsored 489 invitations don't come under 189 ceilings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

jagga jatt said:


> Marky Mark 5,
> 
> I have only picked Tony's own predictions, these are all assumed based, secondly they are little overestimated numbers, to prepare for worse.
> 
> ...


Hi Jagga

I looked it up, there is no penalty for calling check mate when my king can move a choice of 8 different spaces and is not even in check in the first place. You make it sound that I am against you, no-one would be more delighted than me if you got invited at 65 points this year. In reality, the computer is either going to select you in the next 12 months or it is not, so you getting invited this year is either 0% or 100%. 

your 65 point backlog cannot move faster than the main 189 backlog determined by the 1000 cut-off. So as time goes by, your backlog clearance will slow and more and more of the 65 invites are lost from the 189 system into the 489 system. This slowing occurs as more and more occupations join in the backlog - Developers come in early march 2017 and may put an extra 10 or more per day in the overall 65 point queue - that is when the 65 allocation may not be fully used before the 1000 limit is reached. Then you have every occupation except 3 Pros joining in at 21st June - that will be like hitting a wall and it moves slower again. 

As well as not taking into account possible places lost to the 489 system, there is something fundamentally wrong with your calculations. if we take 3 per day on the system at 65 points per day and only 21 invites left from the 65 available each 14 days, then the backlog, assuming no places are lost to the 489, moves 1 week every 2 weeks - so the 65 pointers never get up to date and therefore no 60 pointer could ever get invited.

Looking at your calculations, you say 45 are added at 70 and above per month - I think that should be 45 are added every fortnight - leaving 20 per round to the 65 pointers or 40 every 4 weeks. 

Lets make it simple and say there is no 1000 limit and all 65 places go to 189 EOIs every fortnight.

The remaining 16 rounds - the DOE for your occupation on 65 points would move 16 weeks - from 2nd February to about late May 2017. If backlog is only 2 per day on 65 points then it would clear 10 days every invitation round and get to Mid July 2017.

so you need a massive increase in the 1000 per round and you need the backlog on 65 to be less than 2 per day, to get an invite for a 65 point August EOI.

I don't mean to sound harsh, I am just trying to make you be realistic now so you can make better choices/decision earlier than you may otherwise - I'm on your side, I am not playing against you

Regards


Tony


----------



## surajbokka (Apr 6, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Jagga
> 
> I looked it up, there is no penalty for calling check mate when my king can move a choice of 8 different spaces and is not even in check in the first place. You make it sound that I am against you, no-one would be more delighted than me if you got invited at 65 points this year. In reality, the computer is either going to select you in the next 12 months or it is not, so you getting invited this year is either 0% or 100%.
> 
> ...


Does this mean that there is no chance for 65 pointers in 189 pool who had applied after July or those who are yet to apply with 65? 
Can we hope for an invite next year atleast? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

*189 VISA invite*

Hi,

Can someone help me with the below query.

I have submitted EOI with 60 points on 08th November 2016 for Software Engineer - 261313. Now on 29th Aug 2017 my points got updated automatically and my date of effect has been changed to 29th Aug 2017 with 65 points for 189.

1) Could you please let me know what date will be considered for invite ?
2) Roughly any idea when will i receive my invite ?, So that i can plan for my PCC and get it ready. Thanks

Much appreciate your response. 

Thank you so much


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

surajbokka said:


> Does this mean that there is no chance for 65 pointers in 189 pool who had applied after July or those who are yet to apply with 65?
> Can we hope for an invite next year atleast?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I think it gets really difficult for all 65 point Pro Ratas when the backlog queue hits 21st June 2017, assuming it does. This is when a lot of 489 family invites will happen again as the 1000 will be reached before the Pro ratas have invited all their quota for the round

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

sraja said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone help me with the below query.
> 
> ...


Hi

Unlikely to happen this year for you without an increase in the 1000 limit per round and maybe not even happen with an increase in the 1000 limit

Regards

Tony


----------



## surajbokka (Apr 6, 2017)

Hoping that they would increase the invitations limit. Fingers crossed 🤞 And also hoping that 65 backlog will start clearing from Sept atleast. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gbulani (Jul 9, 2017)

Any guesses for 261313 65 points Eoi date 25th May 2017???


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

Gbulani said:


> Any guesses for 261313 65 points Eoi date 25th May 2017???


If I go with data on myimmitracker, at least 2 months(in my opinion). Last 65 pointer was invited from February. You might get it quicker if cut-off drops to 65 sooner.


----------



## Rddr999999 (Aug 18, 2017)

Any guesses on EOI submitted on 30th Mar with 65 points in 2613 category?


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

Rddr999999 said:


> Any guesses on EOI submitted on 30th Mar with 65 points in 2613 category?


You are right at the edge. You might be able to hit the jackpot the moment cut-off gets down to 65 which could be next invitation round or could be one after that.


----------



## neyson (Aug 13, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> I think it gets really difficult for all 65 point Pro Ratas when the backlog queue hits 21st June 2017, assuming it does. This is when a lot of 489 family invites will happen again as the 1000 will be reached before the Pro ratas have invited all their quota for the round
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Dear Tony

Is this assumption apply to all occupations ??

I have submitted EOI on 28 August 2016, with 65 pts for 2611


----------



## welsh_gaz (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi,

Any suggestions when I might be likely to get an invite with the following information:

Occupation: Quantity Surveyor (233213)
Points: 60 (Will be 65 by November based on experience)
EOI Date: 19/08/17

Thanks

Gaz


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> jagga jatt said:
> 
> 
> > Marky Mark 5,
> ...


Hi Tony

Based on your analysis, should we understand that not all 65 invites designated for 2631 goes to 2631. If total 1000 quota invite is exhausted before 65ers starts then may be only 30 of 70ers are invited and rest 35 goes to 489 etc.

In that case what would be my chaces..
263111/65/01st June. I am at max points and do not have an option of increasing.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Dgrover said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Based on your analysis, should we understand that not all 65 invites designated for 2631 goes to 2631. If total 1000 quota invite is exhausted before 65ers starts then may be only 30 of 70ers are invited and rest 35 goes to 489 etc.
> 
> ...


Hi

It is the 1000 limit that is killing your 65 point chances - if that was lifted, I still think it would take just past the last invite round of April 2018, to get invited, so you could be hoping on next year

Regards


Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

neyson said:


> Dear Tony
> 
> Is this assumption apply to all occupations ??
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 28 August 2016, with 65 pts for 2611


Hi

Your invitation is not affected by the 1000 per round cut off as the action is well above the main cut-off line.

Your Occupation has just seen 70 point invites for the first time this year - so you need to see how quickly the 70 point DOE moves through the backlog from May 2017. 

It could start on the 65 pointers before this Christmas

Regards

Tony


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Hello everybody, 

I did EOI for 263111 Aug 10, 2017 with 60 point. And i understand its impossible to get an invite with this score.

My questions are: 
1. While i am working on PTE, would 489 family sponsored be an option for me?
2. How soon can i get an invite for 489 family? 
3. Would 60+10 points for family be good enough?
4. Current processing times for 189 is around 11 months. Is it same for 489-family too?
5. My uncle is in Brisbane. If he sponsors me, i would have to be in QLD for 2 years right?
6. Would it jeopardize/delay my plans to get PR if i go with 489?

Any inputs would be appreciated. Thanking this community for all the great work and guidance to others.

Regards,
Abhi

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I did EOI for 263111 Aug 10, 2017 with 60 point. And i understand its impossible to get an invite with this score.
> 
> ...


QLD donot give 489 now visa to 263111 it is closed, bro, better work on PTE or grow experience.


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

Any whatsapp group for those submitted EOI and waiting for invitation?
Please let me know the group link or add me in there.


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

jagga jatt said:


> QLD donot give 489 now visa to 263111 it is closed, bro, better work on PTE or grow experience.


oh man !!! guess only option is PTE 79+
Thanks for the update.

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> oh man !!! guess only option is PTE 79+
> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Age: 27 (30 points)
> ...



I am not sure how 489 works. But isn't a Family sponsored-489 different from State sponsored-489? Better check it before deciding anything. 

Anyway, improving PTE scores will help you either way.


----------



## rinkesh.malaviya (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi Friends,
Applied for EOI -233512 Mechanical Engineer on 14/06/2017. Any guess for invitation estimated date?


----------



## rinkesh.malaviya (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi Friends,
Applied for EOI -233512 Mechanical Engineer with 65 pr points on 14/06/2017 . Any guess for invitation estimated date?


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

rinkesh.malaviya said:


> Hi Friends,
> Applied for EOI -233512 Mechanical Engineer with 65 pr points on 14/06/2017 . Any guess for invitation estimated date?


Getting it before Christmas is highly unlikely. Probably April next year.


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> I am not sure how 489 works. But isn't a Family sponsored-489 different from State sponsored-489? Better check it before deciding anything.
> 
> Anyway, improving PTE scores will help you either way.


Good point bro.

Could somwbody share more details around family sponsored 489 visa? Does QLD allows 263111? I tried to check on official immigration site, but not much detail around family sponsored visa 489.

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## Prithviraja (Jul 29, 2017)

bharat.sandhu said:


> Hi all,
> My EOI date is May 26 for 261313 having 65 score.
> 
> Will it be possible to get invite in this round or when roughly?
> ...


Hai Bharat Sandhu,
Am also on the same boat,

EOI on 26/05/2017 with 65 points in 261312 (Developer Programmer)

Hope we get invited in Sep'17. :fingerscrossed:

Regards, Prithvi


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Good point bro.
> 
> Could somwbody share more details around family sponsored 489 visa? Does QLD allows 263111? I tried to check on official immigration site, but not much detail around family sponsored visa 489.
> 
> ...


QLD has temporarily suspended the acceptance of Computer Network and Systems Engineer from 22 August 2017 until further notice.
What other information are you looking for?


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Good point bro.
> 
> Could somwbody share more details around family sponsored 489 visa? Does QLD allows 263111? I tried to check on official immigration site, but not much detail around family sponsored visa 489.
> 
> ...


Maybe this will help you.
489 Family Sponsored Visa Criteria
1. Lodge an EOI and be invited to apply
2. Be sponsored by a relative living in a Designated Area or nominated by a State or Territory Government.
3. Meet the pass mark in the skilled migration points test - currently 60
4. Be aged between 18 and 44 inclusive
5. Pass Skills Assessment in an occupation on the relevant Skilled Occupations List
6. Have Competent English or higher
7. Meet health and character requirements

Family member sponsorship means
You can apply for a Subclass 489 visa if you are sponsored by a relative living in a Designated Area.
The relative must be an Australian citizen, permanent resident or Eligible New Zealand Citizen. The following relatives can sponsor for the Subclass 489 visa:
Parents
Brothers and Sisters
Uncles and Aunts
Nephews and Nieces
First Cousins
Grandparents
You must pass skills assessment in an occupation on the Independent or Family Sponsored Occupations List prior to receiving an EOI invitation.


----------



## iyaboychi (Aug 29, 2017)

hey guys
have been a little worried and curious. 
is there any hope for civil engineering draftsperson (312211 )
EOI submitted with 60 points on july10, 2017
when can expect an invite.
thanks everyone.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

iyaboychi said:


> hey guys
> have been a little worried and curious.
> is there any hope for civil engineering draftsperson (312211 )
> EOI submitted with 60 points on july10, 2017
> ...


Try increasing points if possible. 65 pointers are more worried at this stage. 60 pointers are not yet in picture


----------



## iyaboychi (Aug 29, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Try increasing points if possible. 65 pointers are more worried at this stage. 60 pointers are not yet in picture






thanks
but i have already exhausted my chances of increasing points.
my age is already 36, and my pte 20 pts gone.


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

iyaboychi said:


> thanks
> but i have already exhausted my chances of increasing points.
> my age is already 36, and my pte 20 pts gone.


Not sure if I understood your post correctly. Are you saying you already have 20 pts for your English language skills ?

If that is the case, may be you could try NAATI or increase your work experience thru reassessment/biding time, or if you are married and your spouse has work experience then see if that can be assessed as skilled employment under any of the codes on the skill shortage list.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## iyaboychi (Aug 29, 2017)

AmazingTiger said:


> Not sure if I understood your post correctly. Are you saying you already have 20 pts for your English language skills ?
> 
> If that is the case, may be you could try NAATI or increase your work experience thru reassessment/biding time, or if you are married and your spouse has work experience then see if that can be assessed as skilled employment under any of the codes on the skill shortage list.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



okay, thanks alot


----------



## Omersh (Aug 8, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> I could see from your past comments that you always look after the typo error of the people here. Instead of doing so, why focus on the content of their posts?


Where exactly have you seen that? Why not quote some here

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Hi all.. Any new ideas on electronics engineers invite especially tony andreyx leo rabbs anyone please. .would greatly appreciate it on all 65 pointers behalf.. well i am not dejected just very critical of how things work out relative to time. i wish ppl the best in life. Waiting anxiously for responses plz.


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

vjsharma89 said:


> Maybe this will help you.
> 489 Family Sponsored Visa Criteria
> 1. Lodge an EOI and be invited to apply
> 2. Be sponsored by a relative living in a Designated Area or nominated by a State or Territory Government.
> ...


Hi Vijay,

1. EOI filed for 189. I will file one for 489-family
2.Uncle resides in the postal area which is not in the designated area. but he is okay to move to one of the postal codes.
3. i have 60 point.
4. i am 27
5. got ACS positive for 263111
6. have pte 65+
7. medical and pcc can be done later.


Someone above posted 263111 is not eligible for 489 Employee Sponsored, in Brisbane, Queensland. But is it available under family sponsorship?

Do you know what is the invitation trend for 489 under Family sponsorship these days?

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Hi Vijay,
> 
> 1. EOI filed for 189. I will file one for 489-family
> 2.Uncle resides in the postal area which is not in the designated area. but he is okay to move to one of the postal codes.
> ...



I think that the 1000 cut-off is likely to be during the 310 at 65 point invites or before - so there should be good chance of 489 invite over the next few rounds - your uncle would need to get rental agreement and move to the designated area before you lodge the 489 and continue living there during the process of the 489 until granted. Increasing the 1000 limit could mean that all 310 will be at the 65 and above for 189 only

Regards

Tony


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> I think that the 1000 cut-off is likely to be during the 310 at 65 point invites or before - so there should be good chance of 489 invite over the next few rounds - your uncle would need to get rental agreement and move to the designated area before you lodge the 489 and continue living there during the process of the 489 until granted. Increasing the 1000 limit could mean that all 310 will be at the 65 and above for 189 only
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Tony approx when will 23rd august round results will be posted on skillselect website?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> I think that the 1000 cut-off is likely to be during the 310 at 65 point invites or before - so there should be good chance of 489 invite over the next few rounds - your uncle would need to get rental agreement and move to the designated area before you lodge the 489 and continue living there during the process of the 489 until granted. Increasing the 1000 limit could mean that all 310 will be at the 65 and above for 189 only
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Great. So to conclude 263111 is totally ELIGIBLE for Qld designated postal codes. I should file 489 EOI asap before they make 2000 cut-off per invitation round. Uncle should be able to make a move and get rental agreement soon enough. He has been staying in Brisby for over ten years.

As always, Tony comes to the rescue for people like me. Thanks mate.

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## samlk (Apr 15, 2012)

Welshtone said:


> I think that the 1000 cut-off is likely to be during the 310 at 65 point invites or before - so there should be good chance of 489 invite over the next few rounds - your uncle would need to get rental agreement and move to the designated area before you lodge the 489 and continue living there during the process of the 489 until granted. Increasing the 1000 limit could mean that all 310 will be at the 65 and above for 189 only
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


263111 has only 65 invites i think

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

samlk said:


> 263111 has only 65 invites i think
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Another bummer. Are you suggesting with current 60 points for 263111, i can't get family sponsored 489 points to reach 60+10 and get invited?

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Great. So to conclude 263111 is totally ELIGIBLE for Qld designated postal codes. I should file 489 EOI asap before they make 2000 cut-off per invitation round. Uncle should be able to make a move and get rental agreement soon enough. He has been staying in Brisby for over ten years.
> 
> As always, Tony comes to the rescue for people like me. Thanks mate.
> 
> ...


sorry Braich

Got my 2613 mixed up with my 2631.

With you being Network Professional, you are sandwiched between the Mechanical Engineering 65 pointers from December 2016 and the 2613 from 8th March 2017.

so assuming your occupation has some left of it's 65 quota after finishing with the 70 pointers and above, you need the 1000 cut off to happen before your 65 are invited. It may go past you and into the 2613 on 6th September so it may take a few invites fort the Mechanicals and Networkers to get to the 8th March backlog and then some 489s will be available as the 1000 cut off would occur before or during the 2613's huge 310 allocation - so for the 489 invites, increasing the 1000 is not so good 

Sorry for confusion with your occupation and 2613

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Another bummer. Are you suggesting with current 60 points for 263111, i can't get family sponsored 489 points to reach 60+10 and get invited?
> 
> Age: 27 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> ...


60 +10 ca nget invited but 65 + 10 would be ahead of you - get the 489 EOI on the system asap and see how it goes

Regards

Tony


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> 60 +10 ca nget invited but 65 + 10 would be ahead of you - get the 489 EOI on the system asap and see how it goes
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Yes, i guess that's the right thing to do. Lets file an EOI for 489 too, work on PTE 79+ in parallel and whichever gets invited first. If it ain't gonna happen, ain't gonna happen. What can do you?

I was more concerned around 263111 not being eligible for QLD as someone pointed out earlier on this thread. 

I will file EOI in a few days and revert.



Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> > 60 +10 ca nget invited but 65 + 10 would be ahead of you - get the 489 EOI on the system asap and see how it goes
> ...



Hi Tony,

I believe 489 can also be state sponsored. What if I select 489 in my EOI ans select Victoria/NSW in the state drop down. Will the 489 invite flow to this if stall it flows? Or does this really requires a state sponsorship?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I believe 489 can also be state sponsored. What if I select 489 in my EOI ans select Victoria/NSW in the state drop down. Will the 489 invite flow to this if stall it flows? Or does this really requires a state sponsorship?


You apply direct to Victoria (10 points English and 3 years experience needed). For NSW 489 Far South Coast requires 10 for English and 2 years experience
NSW 489 Southern Inland requires 1 year Australian experience


Victoria is free, application to Far South Coast - $770

Regards

Tony


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony,
> ...



Ok Thanks....So applying to 489 along.with 190 for Victoria makes sense to me. If the 1000 limit stays...Will do this...As the 489 points would be 75 maybe...I get a chance here atleast.


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

As Tony suggested, QLD, NSW and TAS are out of picture for you.
From what I could research, if you 3 years of experience, you can go after VIC.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

vjsharma89 said:


> As Tony suggested, QLD, NSW and TAS are out of picture for you.
> From what I could research, if you 3 years of experience, you can go after VIC.


So If any 489's are invited due to 1000 ceiling....I suppose I can get invited..Yes I do have 3 yrs of ACS assessed exp.


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello, Seniors...
I submitted my eoi for 189 with 65 points. Civil engineering technician. AS my occupation is not pro rata, what would be my chances of getting invitation?
Still I am also counting on NSW 190. I still have the chance to apply 489 SA, but I am not interested with that option.
Need your analysis please.ray:
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kklas said:


> Hello, Seniors...
> I submitted my eoi for 189 with 65 points. Civil engineering technician. AS my occupation is not pro rata, what would be my chances of getting invitation?
> Still I am also counting on NSW 190. I still have the chance to apply 489 SA, but I am not interested with that option.
> Need your analysis please.ray:
> Thanks


not so much data on your anzsco, but it seems with 65 points you should get invited once 65 pointers will start getting invites.


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> not so much data on your anzsco, but it seems with 65 points you should get invited once 65 pointers will start getting invites.


thanks, 
Help me to clarify this, for 189 invitations, are they always looking only for points score first? I mean, like in 190, don't they look at occupation ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kklas said:


> thanks,
> Help me to clarify this, for 189 invitations, are they always looking only for points score first? I mean, like in 190, don't they look at occupation ?


189 is totally based on points system 
As long as you are eligible to apply, all occupations within that category are equal 

However, each category has a quota and those which are in high demand, are issued invites on pro rata basis

Cheers


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

newbienz said:


> 189 is totally based on points system
> As long as you are eligible to apply, all occupations within that category are equal
> 
> However, each category has a quota and those which are in high demand, are issued invites on pro rata basis
> ...


Thanks for such detailed reply.
So what is the method they use for non pro rata occupations?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kklas said:


> Thanks for such detailed reply.
> So what is the method they use for non pro rata occupations?


Till last year, if your occupation was non prop rata, you were invited in the next round even if you have the minimum score of 60

This year they have restricted the invites to only 1,000+200 per round which is nearly half of last year

This has resulted in most of the invites being grabbed by the pro rata categories as they had higher points

Welshstone has done a lot of good work on calculating the basis for the invites and I am sure he will explain to you in a better way

Cheers


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Till last year, if your occupation was non prop rata, you were invited in the next round even if you have the minimum score of 60
> 
> This year they have restricted the invites to only 1,000+200 per round which is nearly half of last year
> 
> ...


Many thanks for clarification


----------



## KK12 (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi All,
Please let me know regarding NSW 190 sponsorship with total of 55 points for an electrical.

What are the minimum points for electrical for a NSW Sponsorship.

Sorry to ask this question as I am new here in this group and don't know much about state sponsorship for NSW.
Many many thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KK12 said:


> Hi All,
> Please let me know regarding NSW 190 sponsorship with total of 55 points for an electrical.
> 
> What are the minimum points for electrical for a NSW Sponsorship.
> ...


The states have their own criteria for sponsoring applicants

They may sponsor some one with 55 points with a skill which is in high demand in the state and may not sponsor another applicant with 85 points if they feel his skills are not required 

It's an arbitrary and opaque process but it never hurts to have high scores

NSW also gives high weightage for English scores so try to improve your English to have a better chance at sponsorship from NSW

Cheers


----------



## KK12 (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks bro..a lot


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> So If any 489's are invited due to 1000 ceiling....I suppose I can get invited..Yes I do have 3 yrs of ACS assessed exp.


Hi Leo

The 1000 ceiling is for 189 and 200 ceiling for the 489 each round. The Pro rata 489 invitations that sometimes happen, are family 489 invites. the state 489 invitations have their own separate quota and invite any time of the month they choose - so if you get approved b ya state for 489 sponsorship, you get invited a day after signing their undertaking to live there for the first 2 years

Regards


Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> not so much data on your anzsco, but it seems with 65 points you should get invited once 65 pointers will start getting invites.


Hi Andrey

If the 1000 limit per round stays the same or increases to no more than 1100, the only 65 point invites for the next 7.5 months will be pro rata 65 points as they are much older than the non-pro rata 65 point backlog. So those non Pro rata occupations that have 65 point EOIs from May 2017 to about July 2017 months, will get invited in the second round of April 2018 - when all the pro rata occupations have reached their annual ceilings and all 1000 invites per round go to the non pro rata EOIs at 65 and above - moving at about 2 months every invite through the 65 point backlog - so it should get close to clearing all 65 point backlogged 65 point non pro rata EOIs by the last invite in June - but it looks like there will be no 60 point non pro rata EOIs invited for the whole year

Regards

Tony


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Andrey
> 
> If the 1000 limit per round stays the same or increases to no more than 1100, the only 65 point invites for the next 7.5 months will be pro rata 65 points as they are much older than the non-pro rata 65 point backlog. So those non Pro rata occupations that have 65 point EOIs from May 2017 to about July 2017 months, will get invited in the second round of April 2018 - when all the pro rata occupations have reached their annual ceilings and all 1000 invites per round go to the non pro rata EOIs at 65 and above - moving at about 2 months every invite through the 65 point backlog - so it should get close to clearing all 65 point backlogged 65 point non pro rata EOIs by the last invite in June - but it looks like there will be no 60 point non pro rata EOIs invited for the whole year
> 
> ...


This is so heart breaking for non pro ratas. Who would have thought that 60 pointers were in deep trouble starting this year

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moving on (Aug 30, 2017)

Can somebody explain pro rata and non pro rata occupations.
I'm 341111 General electrician with 60 points. Should I be worried I won't get an invite

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Naylor86 (Aug 30, 2017)

Afternoon all, I am looking for a bit of clarification/advice...

By my reckoning I 65 points:
superior English in PTE 
I'm 32
I'm an RN so have a degree
I will be applying under RNpaeds 254425

I have a skills assessment that I completed in Dec 2015, I qualified in 2012 worked for 2 years then did a few weeks off 1 year in Aus (Also as a nurse). I have now worked for 15 months back in the UK.

My query is, when I put all of this into my EOI it says I gave 75 points, I'm not sure whether it is counting the work in Aus as a year and giving me points for that? My employment dates are just short or 12 months by 3ish weeks. 

To claim the points for my updated work experience will I have to resubmit for a new skills assessment or will references/pay slips be enough?

Thank you!


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Moving on said:


> Can somebody explain pro rata and non pro rata occupations.
> I'm 341111 General electrician with 60 points. Should I be worried I won't get an invite
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


There are 8 pro rata occupations that have demand above their annual ceilings, so their annual ceiling is drip fed each round - they have a quota. The quota being 1/20 of their annual ceiling - so after 20 rounds (after the 1st round in April 2018) all pro rata occupations will close off (except for maybe Electronic Engineers who did not use all their quota in 9th August round - so maybe 21 rounds of invites for them).

Last year, most of the pro rata occupations had delays in inviting their 65 pointers whereas non pro occupations, like yours, were getting immediate invites on 60 point EOIs throughout the year up to 21st June 2017.

With the reduction in total invites per round to 1000, and the increase in places for pro rata occupations from 526 to 966 per round, this has caused the required points to increase slightly for pro rata occupations but more drastically for non pro occupations.

on the 1st round for 2017/2018 on 12th July 2017, there was a 3 week backlog of Non pro EOIs and 2 to 3 month backlogs of pro rata occupations.

The 1000 invites for 12th July invited all Non pro occupations at 75 and above but all the remaining 70 point invites were taken up by Pro rata EOIs as they had been in the 70 point queue much longer than the Non Pro EOIs.

As the system is getting close to dipping into the 65 point level, there are huge backlogs of Pro Rata EOIs to get through before it gets to any Non Pro EOI at 65 points. So a 65 point Non Pro EOI only has a chance after the Pro rata occupations have reached their ceilings in April 2018. Then all 1000 invites go to Non pros and they should get through their 11 month 65 point backlog in the remaining 6 invites of the year - but if it gets to the 60 pointers, only a few at the top of the queue (EOI lodged from 21st June 2016) will get invited.

so pretty simple when explained, or not?

Regards

Tony


----------



## Moving on (Aug 30, 2017)

I understand yes thanks. Looks like we're in for a long wait unless invites are significantly increased. Does this seem likely? I won't get an invite at all this financial year?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Moving on said:


> I understand yes thanks. Looks like we're in for a long wait unless invites are significantly increased. Does this seem likely? I won't get an invite at all this financial year?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You have to assume you will never get invited as who knows what will happen next year - so an increase by 5 points or State Sponsored or Employer Sponsored has to be looked at now, in my opinion

Regards

Tony


----------



## rajdeep2017 (May 13, 2017)

Tony can you help me

261313

Software engineer

12th may 189 65 points
12th may 190 nsw 70 points

any idea when i get my invitation?


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

rajdeep2017 said:


> Tony can you help me
> 
> 261313
> 
> ...


December/ January

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> December/ January
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


That's what I reckon based on a 7 to 10 day movement, each round, with the 65 point backlog 

Tony


----------



## Moving on (Aug 30, 2017)

Can somebody guide me on 190 visa. What Is difference from 189 apart from having to go specific area. I have a wife and 4 children do I have to show proof of funds pp. This is impossible at the moment as we are still saving and had not intended to move until for a year or two. We have been before so have connections and work not an issue so we weren't going to take more then 10k.
I'm afraid our pr dream may be disappearing with 60 points 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Moving on said:


> Can somebody guide me on 190 visa. What Is difference from 189 apart from having to go specific area. I have a wife and 4 children do I have to show proof of funds pp. This is impossible at the moment as we are still saving and had not intended to move until for a year or two. We have been before so have connections and work not an issue so we weren't going to take more then 10k.
> I'm afraid our pr dream may be disappearing with 60 points
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You will have to check the requirements of each state specifically to your job code

No General answer will cover all scenarios 

Moreover, the states have a lot of leeway to relax many rules for applicants whose skills are in demand

Cheers


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

I wonder how some guys give estimation on when will the invitation be received. 

Australia currently having similar situation like UK 2014. There is crackdown on migration. 
Go check the news and see how Australian politicians are covering their scandals by blaming migrants for all bad things. Exactly like UK 2014. 
They say:
- High cost of living, because of migrants.
- Traffic jam, because of migrants.
- High crime rate and terror attacks, because of migrants. 
- High rate of sexually transmitted diseases, because of migrants. 
- Terrible road conditions, because of migrants.
- My wife cheated on me, because of migrants. 
Even the hole in Ozone layer and Tsunamis are caused by migrants. 

They make you feel like if the migrants are kicked out the houses will become highly affordable by an Australian laborer hahaha funny. And they tell Australians, we will kick migrants out to make you happy, OMG you are so caring about your people, what politicians with mother-heart you are. 
Look at UK, they kicked migrants and now the number of homeless people in London more than the number of school children.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

M.Totti said:


> I wonder how some guys give estimation on when will the invitation be received.
> 
> Australia currently having similar situation like UK 2014. There is crackdown on migration.
> Go check the news and see how Australian politicians are covering their scandals by blaming migrants for all bad things. Exactly like UK 2014.
> ...


But Australia is a continent

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> But Australia is a continent
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


incontinent maybe ? out of the hole in the ozone layer ?


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> incontinent maybe ? out of the hole in the ozone layer ?


Australia is Sydney, Brisbane and Melbourne only. 
How can humans live outside these cities if there is no houses or even infrastructure. 

Look at the urban planning of Sydney, poor road conditions and inefficient public transportation. 

Perth for example is dying after the collapse of mining. Who would like to live in an empty desert!


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> incontinent maybe ? out of the hole in the ozone layer ?


Tony you should do this professionally

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

M.Totti said:


> Australia is Sydney, Brisbane and Melbourne only.
> How can humans live outside these cities if there is no houses or even infrastructure.
> 
> Look at the urban planning of Sydney, poor road conditions and inefficient public transportation.
> ...


Compare it with infrastructure situation in USA and you would be happy

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Compare it with infrastructure situation in USA and you would be happy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Can we stop the Australia bashing

Nobody asked us to immigrate here

We have all applied because we feel we will have a better life here then we have at present 

Peace

Cheers


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Can we stop the Australia bashing
> 
> Nobody asked us to immigrate here
> 
> ...


People here haven't immigrated yet to Australia. They are either offshore thinking that Australia is a heaven or onshore with a temporary visa that is going to expire soon and they will be deported because the points will become 80 soon after they wasted lots of bucks.
We are all going back to the life that we thought it is bad to discover that we have been fooled by the trends lol.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

M.Totti said:


> People here haven't immigrated yet to Australia. They are either offshore thinking that Australia is a heaven or onshore with a temporary visa that is going to expire soon and they will be deported because the points will become 80 soon after they wasted lots of bucks.
> We are all going back to the life that we thought it is bad to discover that we have been fooled by the trends lol.


So are you practicing what you are preaching?

Have you gone back to your home country or withdrawn all your EOIs or visa applications?

Cheers


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> So are you practicing what you are preaching?
> 
> Have you gone back to your home country or withdrawn all your EOIs or visa applications?
> 
> Cheers


Bingo.


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> So are you practicing what you are preaching?
> 
> Have you gone back to your home country or withdrawn all your EOIs or visa applications?
> 
> Cheers


Yes. I'm leaving because I can't stay, my visa is expiring. 
I will leave the EOI with 60, because EOI is the only free thing offered by migration huhu

No need to waste money on renewing visas and become like the donkey running after a carrot hanged by a stick over his head. I would rather buy an apartment in another country because in this case when I'm not working I'm making more money than when I'm working lol. 

So many people leave after their visa expires, unless you want to go to detention center.


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

M.Totti said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > So are you practicing what you are preaching?
> ...


 Man U look so down, u should leave Australian curse immediately, I guess u should have already left


----------



## ducthanh (Jan 12, 2016)

WTH!!!

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	20/01/2017 1:37 pm


----------



## ducthanh (Jan 12, 2016)

and
2613	Software and Applications Programmers*	6202	124


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Kamalc said:


> Man U look so down, u should leave Australian curse immediately, I guess u should have already left


Totti is not alone in his experience but most are more accepting and just get on with their life back overseas.

The student visa to permanent visa pathway was encouraged for the foreign currency benefit to Australia - then, about 7 years ago, they separated the two processes and tried to get the message out that study did not always lead to PR - many were really caught out back then through no fault of their own. More recently, the Accountant/Auditor would be the most up and down visa situation over the last 3 years.

When the practical requirement went up to 65 point, people would enrol for the professional year if they already had IELTS 7777 and could not get 8888 - by the time they got the PY, the requirement was 70 points. The last 6 months of last year I was telling people new 70 points will never be invited within 2 years validity of the EOI (unless there was a huge increase in the ceiling) - the huge increase came and now it looks like another false dawn. 

I don't know Totti's personal circumstances but there are many Accountants here who are hanging on and wasting another 2 or 3 years of their lives clutching at straws because their agents either do not know how the Skills Select system works, or they don't want to know, and they sell their client another 1 or 2 year course in Tasmania in the hope that Tasmania may sponsor them in 1 or 2 years time - they feel trapped, they have already been here 6 years and paid well over $100K to get nowhere - so another $30K and 2 years is worth the risk maybe ? Maybe not.

Different for you who are applying from overseas although you may be going through time and expense of Skills Assessments and English tests - but it does not compare to the stress that some on-shore students are going through because often it is their family and extended family back home who have put all their savings and borrowings for the sole purpose of getting a permanent visa for that person.

So although Totti is coming across as bitter and twisted, if you read between the lines of his vitriol, there is a message there for others in similar circumstances to re-assess their own situation, of chasing a visa that may never come.

Regards

Tony


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Guys, the cap has been increased to 1750 per round, is it true? or typo again


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Guys, the cap has been increased to 1750 per round, is it true? or typo again


all true

here is quick summary I put on the September thread:

1 It means absolutely nothing to Accountants, Auditors - probably nothing for ICT business analysts for this program year.

2 no more 489 family Invitations for pro-rata occupations, except maybe for electronics engineers

3 All 65 point Telecommunication Engineers, and other non-pros, being invited with DOE of up to about early August 2017. 

4 All pro-rata occupations getting their full invite - Except for maybe electronics engineers as they may keep up with the 65 point main 189 DOE - which should get to early August 2017.

5 All pro rata 65 point backlogs should be easier to predict - getting their full quota each round.

Invitation round for 20th September 2017:

All 65 pointers for non pros invited up to 20th September 2017 with maybe all the 60 point non-pros up to some time in late June early July 2017


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Guys, the cap has been increased to 1750 per round, is it true? or typo again


True. For the next two rounds at least.

Ipinadala mula sa Huawei BLL-L22 gamit ang Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> all true
> 
> here is quick summary I put on the September thread:
> 
> ...


Thanks tony, what about 2613? and can you leave the September thread link here?


----------



## sree11 (Jun 20, 2017)

Here is the link to the Australia immigration website where the cap is increased to 1750 for September draws.

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2


----------



## shivanan (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi Guys,

In Aug 23rd round, till what DOE 65 pointers for 2613 are being invited?

My DOE for 2613 with 65 points is Aug 1st 2017. When can i probably expect the invitation being invitations are increased to 1750 for next two rounds?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

shivanan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> In Aug 23rd round, till what DOE 65 pointers for 2613 are being invited?
> 
> ...


This will need to wait a bit as its quite recent. I am not aware of any 65 pointers for 2613 being invited thought they may be 1 (really not sure, check immitracker).


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

guys, what is the September thread link?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> guys, what is the September thread link?


Here you go

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...018-189-eoi-invitations-september-2017-a.html

Cheers


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend has been updated with 23 August Round results.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Can we stop the Australia bashing
> 
> Nobody asked us to immigrate here
> 
> ...


Where did i bash australia? Please address the people who are bashing not me

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> all true
> 
> here is quick summary I put on the September thread:
> 
> ...


Tony its gonna happen man. Telecom engineers r gonna happen acc to u man

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Tony its gonna happen man. Telecom engineers r gonna happen acc to u man
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


What if the invitation ratio between pro and non pro maintained to be 98:2? It is still possible out of 1750, 1600 go to the "pros" right? Just like previous 4 rounds.


----------



## Poiii (Aug 20, 2017)

What if the invitation ratio between pro and non pro maintained to be 98:2? It is still possible out of 1750, 1600 go to the "pros" right? Just like previous 4 rounds.







[/QUOTE]

Of course not because pro rata occupations have been allocated with specific number of invites per round, 966 in total. So, this must be a good news for non pro rata.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Wingmaker said:


> What if the invitation ratio between pro and non pro maintained to be 98:2? It is still possible out of 1750, 1600 go to the "pros" right? Just like previous 4 rounds.


Hahaha good one

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Totti is not alone in his experience but most are more accepting and just get on with their life back overseas.
> 
> The student visa to permanent visa pathway was encouraged for the foreign currency benefit to Australia - then, about 7 years ago, they separated the two processes and tried to get the message out that study did not always lead to PR - many were really caught out back then through no fault of their own. More recently, the Accountant/Auditor would be the most up and down visa situation over the last 3 years.
> 
> ...



You got the point. 
Immigration process is exactly gambling. I'm very very very lucky that I didn't gamble huge amount compare to others. I was thinking to do Bachelor degree in Australia but I haven't. Now it appears that I made the right decision which saved me lots lots lots of money.

That guy who got 20 points from PTE hasn't realized that he won the gamble of 20 points with just $330, while others got only 5 points from $120k degree. So no wonder he is defending the poker machine :bounce:


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

M.Totti said:


> You got the point.
> Immigration process is exactly gambling. I'm very very very lucky that I didn't gamble huge amount compare to others. I was thinking to do Bachelor degree in Australia but I haven't. Now it appears that I made the right decision which saved me lots lots lots of money.
> 
> That guy who got 20 points from PTE hasn't realized that he won the gamble of 20 points with just $330, while others got only 5 points from $120k degree. So no wonder he is defending the poker machine :bounce:


It is. Everything's uncertain and you have a chance to make a call or to fold.

We have our reasons why we choose to this route and I wish everyone well because we really don't know what the future holds.

Again, it's about choices.

Ipinadala mula sa Huawei BLL-L22 gamit ang Tapatalk


----------



## Summerof.peace (Sep 2, 2017)

DOE: 31.08.2017
Occupation: 241411 (Secondary teacher)
Points: 65 pts
How long do you think it will take me to get invited? Should I do anything to increase my points? Is it going to take at least a couple of months? My birthday is next March and I will get 5 additional points because I will be reaching a quarter of a century, would it be better if I wait until then (does the system update age automatically?)

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Summerof.peace said:


> DOE: 31.08.2017
> Occupation: 241411 (Secondary teacher)
> Points: 65 pts
> How long do you think it will take me to get invited? Should I do anything to increase my points? Is it going to take at least a couple of months? My birthday is next March and I will get 5 additional points because I will be reaching a quarter of a century, would it be better if I wait until then (does the system update age automatically?)
> ...


These are uncertain times.
Your wait looks longer then a couple of months for sure

You will be awarded the additional 5 points for age as soon as you cross 25 years automatically by the system
But it doesn't hurt to check and make sure they are awarded

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Summerof.peace said:


> DOE: 31.08.2017
> Occupation: 241411 (Secondary teacher)
> Points: 65 pts
> How long do you think it will take me to get invited? Should I do anything to increase my points? Is it going to take at least a couple of months? My birthday is next March and I will get 5 additional points because I will be reaching a quarter of a century, would it be better if I wait until then (does the system update age automatically?)
> ...


As you are a teacher, maybe NAATI would be an easy option for you to increase your score if you already have 20 points in English 
5 points more is all you need for an immediate invite

Also always wanted to tell this to a teacher and you have given me this opportunity that you have put wrong details in your signature as you cannot be originally from Australia and yet want to be an expat there

Cheers


----------



## Summerof.peace (Sep 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As you are a teacher, maybe NAATI would be an easy option for you to increase your score if you already have 20 points in English
> 5 points more is all you need for an immediate invite
> 
> Also always wanted to tell this to a teacher and you have given me this opportunity that you have put wrong details in your signature as you cannot be originally from Australia and yet want to be an expat there
> ...




I am not originally from Australia, but I have been here for 6 years now (at uni, staying with relatives). My visa is expiring mid-September (I had to wait seven weeks to get my skill assessment after my graduation). So I did my EOI last week and I am waiting for the results of this round before booking my flight back home. 

Unfortunately, I checked the NAATI accreditation (I am currently in QLD) and my mother tongues are french and vietnamese (well, vietnamese is only transmitted orally from previous generations as a heritage thingy, I am not great at it tbh), and it seems none of these languages have approved courses in my area.

Thanks a lot though


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Summerof.peace said:


> I am not originally from Australia, but I have been here for 6 years now (at uni, staying with relatives). My visa is expiring mid-September (I had to wait seven weeks to get my skill assessment after my graduation). So I did my EOI last week and I am waiting for the results of this round before booking my flight back home.
> 
> Unfortunately, I checked the NAATI accreditation (I am currently in QLD) and my mother tongues are french and vietnamese (well, vietnamese is only transmitted orally from previous generations as a heritage thingy, I am not great at it tbh), and it seems none of these languages have approved courses in my area.
> 
> Thanks a lot though


Hi Summer

The second of the two September invites could get to your 65 point EOI - i.e. on 20th September 2017. If it fell short, you are then hoping that October does not get cut back to 1300 or less to get. If 65 point non pros get to the end of July or past on 6th September 2017, then you look really good for 20th September

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Tony its gonna happen man. Telecom engineers r gonna happen acc to u man
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hey Rabs

Brace yourself for getting hit with a possible invitation in 76 hours, if not, a definite one 14 days later

tony


----------



## srijai (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi Tony, would you know what is the cut-off for non pro rata occupations and till when the queue has been cleared in the Aug 23rd round

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

srijai said:


> Hi Tony, would you know what is the cut-off for non pro rata occupations and till when the queue has been cleared in the Aug 23rd round
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


Hi

all 70 point and above non pro ratas were invited on 23rd August 2017. so the Non pro DOE is 70 points midnight 23rd August 2017.

Not a single invite went at 65 points to any Non Pro rata Occupation on 23rd August 2017.

so the 65 non pro rata queue starts on 20th May 2017 with Telecomm Engineers - when they get cleared to 21st June 2017, all other Non Pro rata occupations come into play

Regards

Tony


----------



## srijai (Jun 16, 2017)

Thank you... appreciate your quick response.

1. so are we saying Telecom engineer have a priority over other occupations.
2.I'm trying to understand when can a 65 pointers with DOE in end of sep'17 can expect an invite
3. Finally, is there a link which give details on abt non pro rata occupations for each round..similar to the one for pro rata skills.

Thanks in advance for your help

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## srijai (Jun 16, 2017)

To add point 2 is specific to ICT security specialist 262112

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

srijai said:


> Thank you... appreciate your quick response.
> 
> 1. so are we saying Telecom engineer have a priority over other occupations.
> 2.I'm trying to understand when can a 65 pointers with DOE in end of sep'17 can expect an invite
> ...


1. Not just telecoms but all older 65 pointers like Mechanical Engineers, Compnet, etc. There's a lot of factors in play but to make it simple, they probably have to be invited first before the non-pro 65 pointers. _probably_ because there are some factors in play.
2. Not sure what you are asking but don't expect anytime soon. It's a different ball game compare to last year.
3. Officially, none. I'm not sure Tony has the data for non-pro, probably for some occupations.

Edit: If you want to have detailed answer to #1, you may click here: http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/Iscah2August23rdReview.pdf


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

iconaseem said:


> Hey Guyz,
> 
> Needed assistance regarding my EOI, Jobe code: 263111
> 
> ...


It's against forum rules to make multiple posts of the same question 

Please respect the rules and refrain 

Cheers


----------



## Kamalc (Jun 6, 2017)

srijai said:


> Thank you... appreciate your quick response.
> 
> 1. so are we saying Telecom engineer have a priority over other occupations.
> 2.I'm trying to understand when can a 65 pointers with DOE in end of sep'17 can expect an invite
> ...


 telecom engineers don't have priority, it's just that they have longest queue in the non prorata, so those only who r early in EOI dates and waiting longer will be invited first, but when it reach 21 June all goes to the ceiling values and who lodged EOI first.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Hey Rabs
> 
> Brace yourself for getting hit with a possible invitation in 76 hours, if not, a definite one 14 days later
> 
> tony


U da man tony u da man. Amen 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel7390 (Aug 6, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> all true
> 
> here is quick summary I put on the September thread:
> 
> ...




Hi Tony,

When do you think Accountants with 70 points will start getting invited? 
I have a DoE of February 2017 as an Accountant with 70 points. Do I stand a chance this year?


----------



## hopes83 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi,

I am new to this thread.
My Code : 263111
EOI : 31st Dec 2016 (60 points) 189;
31st Dec 2016, 65 points (190) for NSW
2nd July 2017, 65 Points for Victoria

Any idea when I can receive an invitation; or is there any chance at all for me.


Thanks


----------



## richardsibanda84 (Jul 24, 2017)

*Electrician General 341111*

hello
Do electrician get invitation for 189? Seems no-one mentions the profession.


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

richardsibanda84 said:


> hello
> Do electrician get invitation for 189? Seems no-one mentions the profession.


Ofcourse they do.
EOI date of effect for 341111 currently is 21/01/2017 at 65 points.


----------



## richardsibanda84 (Jul 24, 2017)

*Electrician General 341111*



vjsharma89 said:


> Ofcourse they do.
> EOI date of effect for 341111 currently is 21/01/2017 at 65 points.


Thank you for the response, this mean i am in for a long waiting my EOI lodging date is 16/08/2017
Any idea though for how long i have to wait considering they have increased to 1750 the invites


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

richardsibanda84 said:


> Thank you for the response, this mean i am in for a long waiting my EOI lodging date is 16/08/2017
> Any idea though for how long i have to wait considering they have increased to 1750 the invites


It's difficult to say without seeing tomorrow's round's result.
In my opinion, it would happen after Christmas. I could be wrong. Cannot say really, without seeing how fast 65 pointers invite moves in next couple of rounds.


----------



## richardsibanda84 (Jul 24, 2017)

*Electrician General 341111*



vjsharma89 said:


> It's difficult to say without seeing tomorrow's round's result.
> In my opinion, it would happen after Christmas. I could be wrong. Cannot say really, without seeing how fast 65 pointers invite moves in next couple of rounds.


Great as long it happens this year


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

richardsibanda84 said:


> Great as long it happens this year


Fingers crossed.
All the best!


----------



## Srinnivas (Sep 4, 2017)

*Hello*



atif1987 said:


> bad luck in july. hoping for august now
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> ...


 cutoff

Next pool on Sept 6th and 20th
Date cutoff = Feb/2017
Probabaly you arr not eligible
Wait till Oct/Nov 2017
Good luck


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Srinnivas said:


> cutoff
> 
> Next pool on Sept 6th and 20th
> Date cutoff = Feb/2017
> ...


I reckon he is looking great for invite tomorrow night ?

tony


----------



## Junaid.ejaz (Jul 18, 2017)

Hello
I am new on tread, I have submitted my EOI on 31 march 2017 at 65 points. My occupation is analyst programmer 261311. Any Clue when I can expect invitation?
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Junaid.ejaz said:


> Hello
> I am new on tread, I have submitted my EOI on 31 march 2017 at 65 points. My occupation is analyst programmer 261311. Any Clue when I can expect invitation?
> Thanks


Let the results for tomorrow's round be published 

It also quite possible that You may get the invite tomorrow round

Cheers


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

COMRADES,

The day is here for cutoff. Good luck to everyone who is expecting an invite. 


The best is yet to com

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Jackpot is today.... cheers and best of luck...::xmasunwrap:


----------



## Poiii (Aug 20, 2017)

@niewbenz @welshtone 

Is Iscah's estimation/prediction correct based on the link below? It says 65 non pro rata has to wait for 2 weeks or another round to be invited?

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/Sep3prediction.jpg


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Poiii said:


> @niewbenz @welshtone
> 
> Is Iscah's estimation/prediction correct based on the link below? It says 65 non pro rata has to wait for 2 weeks or another round to be invited?
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/Sep3prediction.jpg


Welshstone (Tony )is a part time employee of Iscah

Cheers


----------



## Poiii (Aug 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Poiii said:
> 
> 
> > @niewbenz @welshtone
> ...


I see. So, does it mean Tony's recent predictions about 65 non pro are not correct? Because Iscah has just amended their previous table.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

I m a non pro 65 pointer and filled EOI on 19th July.

Any chance in todays draw.

Occupation is Nurse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpesh_b1385 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi,

I too have kind of same scenario. Have logged EOI on 4th Aug-2017. Hope we get invitation soon.

Best Regards,
Alpesh


----------



## Alpesh_b1385 (Aug 30, 2016)

All d best


----------



## Alpesh_b1385 (Aug 30, 2016)

A Great help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Poiii said:


> I see. So, does it mean Tony's recent predictions about 65 non pro are not correct? Because Iscah has just amended their previous table.


For actual predictions, one should have reliable data

The number of actual applicants , their points and Anzsco code is not in the public domain

Everyone has to guess these figures and each person reaches the figures based on his own theories 

So I am not surprised if people change their predictions often

Cheers


----------



## Alpesh_b1385 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi,

Any idea about 261313 65 points.. EOI loged date id 4th August.

Best Regards,
Alpesh


----------



## Alpesh_b1385 (Aug 30, 2016)

All d best


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

I have submitted my EOI on 08 April 2017 at 65 points. My occupation is plant Engineer ANZSCO 233513. Any Clue when I can expect invitation?
Thanks


----------



## bkrk (Aug 3, 2017)

Hey,
Anyone has an idea about when we get an invitation email/notification? On the same day of invitation round? Any specific time?
Hoping to get an invitation this month.

Points 65.
EOI submitted on 12/04/2017
Developer Programmer - 261312


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Poiii said:


> I see. So, does it mean Tony's recent predictions about 65 non pro are not correct? Because Iscah has just amended their previous table.


Hi

Steve decides on the table as it is an ISCAH document - he considers all my ever-changing analysis but he decides what goes on his table.

I am posting on here as an Independent Registered Migration Agent - not on behalf of ISCAH

I try and keep my "predictions" on this forum linked to an explanation of assumptions made. 

so the ISCAH table said 2 weeks for 65 non-pro lodged 2nd June 2017 - I would have said 4 days from 2nd September - so the ISCAH table was out by 10 days ?

Regards

Tony


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

Folks - This is a question on Medicals. For my wife, Health clearance provided – no action required. 

For me, I had high BP and hence had an additional test. I have the result of additional test alone and it is fine. The status says " Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."

Is this something to worry about?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harij01 said:


> Folks - This is a question on Medicals. For my wife, Health clearance provided – no action required.
> 
> For me, I had high BP and hence had an additional test. I have the result of additional test alone and it is fine. The status says " Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."
> ...


Hard to predict medical cases

You will have to wait to either clear your case or maybe ask for more tests, as they think fit

Cheers


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Hard to predict medical cases
> 
> You will have to wait to either clear your case or maybe ask for more tests, as they think fit
> 
> Cheers


Thanks newbienz for the update. Any idea how many days does it normally take for further updates? I am ready to lodge and was waiting for this to clear


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harij01 said:


> Thanks newbienz for the update. Any idea how many days does it normally take for further updates? I am ready to lodge and was waiting for this to clear


I am not sure if they will process your medical report further unless you have paid the visa fees

This was my impression, but I may be wrong also

Wait for other members to respond or check with DIBp

Cheers


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

thanks again. How do I check with DIBP?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

harij01 said:


> Thanks newbienz for the update. Any idea how many days does it normally take for further updates? I am ready to lodge and was waiting for this to clear


In my case , meds were cleared in a weeks time. There after i started the VISA lodge


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

harij01 said:


> Folks - This is a question on Medicals. For my wife, Health clearance provided – no action required.
> 
> For me, I had high BP and hence had an additional test. I have the result of additional test alone and it is fine. The status says " Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."
> ...


A medical Officer needs to clear them or request further tests - so will update to clear soon or you will get further request 

Regards

Tony


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harij01 said:


> thanks again. How do I check with DIBP?


In never had the need

I am sure other members will help you out

Cheers


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

harij01 said:


> Folks - This is a question on Medicals. For my wife, Health clearance provided – no action required.
> 
> For me, I had high BP and hence had an additional test. I have the result of additional test alone and it is fine. The status says " Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."
> ...


Just to close the loop on the above - The status has been updated for me as well to Health clearance provided – no action required.


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Hello friends,

Did anyone with a single EOI having both 189 and 190 ticked in it got an invite in the previous draws?????

Planning to untick 190 (NSW) from my EOI...
Does it have any impact on my DOE???

Plz. guide.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Did anyone with a single EOI having both 189 and 190 ticked in it got an invite in the previous draws?????
> 
> ...


It(unticking 190) won't affect DOE


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Did anyone with a single EOI having both 189 and 190 ticked in it got an invite in the previous draws?????
> 
> ...


189 is totally point based invite
No external factors like 190 etc. influence it

If you are at the top of the points table on the date of the invite, you will be invited
The system is not bothered how any states you have applied for or not

Only problem would be if you get invited under 190, then the EOI would be suspended and not participate in the 189 round

Final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

COMRADES,

Got the invite, but don't have marriage certificate to file DIBP... my question
1. Can I initiate HAP ID meanwhile I prepare my docs?
2. Can I initiate PCC check?
3. Does it matter if you file your DIBP today or week later?
4. My points would increase in October to 75, does it help in getting Grant early?

Please advise. Thanks. 



The best is yet to come 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekharsince1986 said:


> COMRADES,
> 
> Got the invite, but don't have marriage certificate to file DIBP... my question
> 1. Can I initiate HAP ID meanwhile I prepare my docs?
> ...


1. YES
2. YES
3. You have 60 days time limit
4. Your points are already frozen on the day of invite

Cheers


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. YES
> 2. YES
> 3. You have 60 days time limit
> 4. Your points are already frozen on the day of invite
> ...


Awesome.. newbienz.. I really appreciate your quick response 
You've been very helpful.  

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Was in touch with an invited 70 point Accountant with DOE 5th August 2017 - forward a day from what I had before - each day helps I reckon but at this rate it will be 15th november round before it gets down to 70 points

Regards

Tony


----------



## Fernandapereira (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi everyone.
I haven't seen anyone applying as Engineering Technologist 233914.
I have 65 points and I am applying for 189. What is my chance of getting an ITA?

Thanks.


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 189 is totally point based invite
> No external factors like 190 etc. influence it
> 
> If you are at the top of the points table on the date of the invite, you will be invited
> ...


Thanks Newbienz :yo: .... for your guidance. Now I am not going to uncheck 190 from my EOI.

In addition, can u please suggest me with the list of documents that I will have to keep ready for visa filing as I am expecting the invite in upcoming draw.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Thanks Newbienz :yo: .... for your guidance. Now I am not going to uncheck 190 from my EOI.
> 
> In addition, can u please suggest me with the list of documents that I will have to keep ready for visa filing as I am expecting the invite in upcoming draw.


I followed this list

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

Cheers


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I followed this list
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
> 
> Cheers


I had taken my PCC on 4th April 2017, for how long this Indian PCC is valid?
Is the same required for my partner as well as child?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> I had taken my PCC on 4th April 2017, for how long this Indian PCC is valid?
> Is the same required for my partner as well as child?


PCC is valid for 1 year from date of issue 

Will be required for partner 
Not for child below 16 years

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

I am preparing dos and donts for PR based on my experience and will post as a separate thread over the weekend
Maybe some members will find it interesting and useful 

Cheers


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Thanks Newbienz :yo: .... for your guidance. Now I am not going to uncheck 190 from my EOI.
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, can u please suggest me with the list of documents that I will have to keep ready for visa filing as I am expecting the invite in upcoming draw.




Hi newbienz, will receiving pre-invite suspend the EOI too? Or is it only after getting actual invitation from state the eoi gets suspended. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonamt said:


> Hi newbienz, will receiving pre-invite suspend the EOI too? Or is it only after getting actual invitation from state the eoi gets suspended.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should be after getting the final invite but do recheck as I did not file under 190 so not very sure 

Cheers


----------



## Fernandapereira (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi everyone.
I haven't seen anyone applying as Engineering Technologist 233914.
I have 65 points and I am applying for 189.
Do you think I have any chance of getting an ITA?
I really appreciate any reply.

Thanks.


----------



## guriindia (Sep 9, 2017)

rakeshsoni86 said:


> Hii,
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 60 points ANZSCO Code-233211 with DOE-12 Jul'17.I have few queries as below
> 
> ...


Did you get invite with 60?


----------



## guriindia (Sep 9, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> I m a non pro 65 pointer and filled EOI on 19th July.
> 
> Any chance in todays draw.
> 
> ...


Did you get invite


----------



## Fernandapereira (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi everyone.
I haven't seen anyone applying as Engineering Technologist 233914.
I have 65 points and I am applying for 189.
Do you think I have any chance of getting an ITA?
I really appreciate any reply.

Thanks.

Hi braich.abhijeet are you also an engineer?


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

Folks - I got my invite on 08/08 and lodged the application last Friday. My status in skill-select is still invited. Any idea how much time it normally takes to change to Lodged? Thanks.


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

harij01 said:


> Folks - I got my invite on 08/08 and lodged the application last Friday. My status in skill-select is still invited. Any idea how much time it normally takes to change to Lodged? Thanks.


Folks - Anyone? Please let me know


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

@tony whats the talk of the town man are we getting any invites soon

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Anyone knows what are the documents that need to be certified/stamped by local government (e.g. ministry of foreigner affairs) ?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> @tony whats the talk of the town man are we getting any invites soon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hey Rabs, I was away for a long weekend, less than 24 hours from D-Day for you.

Expecting Non pros to move from 3rd August up to close to 19th September - that is 47 days movement and you are in the first half of that movement - so looking very solid for good news tomorrow

Tony


----------



## mariner86 (Mar 6, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Join guys!
> 
> All the best!


hey Anfrey,

Can you please check what is wrong with immitracker ..it is not opening !

appreciate your help.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mariner86 said:


> hey Anfrey,
> 
> Can you please check what is wrong with immitracker ..it is not opening !
> 
> appreciate your help.


Its all working now.


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

Diyaeldin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Anyone knows what are the documents that need to be certified/stamped by local government (e.g. ministry of foreigner affairs) ?


Help, anyone ?


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Hey Rabs, I was away for a long weekend, less than 24 hours from D-Day for you.
> 
> Expecting Non pros to move from 3rd August up to close to 19th September - that is 47 days movement and you are in the first half of that movement - so looking very solid for good news tomorrow
> 
> Tony


Hey. Thanks. Great news for us 65 pointers non pros. I am still worried about my UAE PCC its pending from a month since i applied for it online. I am sending them email as well keeping track of my followups. Really worried now. Thats the only document missing from my remaining docs. Do you have any insights about how to go about it if it gets stuck. I have sent my friend to police station they said wait for online response

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

*Uae pcc*



rabs138 said:


> Hey. Thanks. Great news for us 65 pointers non pros. I am still worried about my UAE PCC its pending from a month since i applied for it online. I am sending them email as well keeping track of my followups. Really worried now. Thats the only document missing from my remaining docs. Do you have any insights about how to go about it if it gets stuck. I have sent my friend to police station they said wait for online response
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hey! I am also looking for UAE PCC (Dubai). I left Dubai in year 2011 and do not have National ID. Could you please guide me the process to get the same?

Can I PM you?

Thanks much!


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

sachinleo80 said:


> Hey! I am also looking for UAE PCC (Dubai). I left Dubai in year 2011 and do not have National ID. Could you please guide me the process to get the same?
> 
> Can I PM you?
> 
> Thanks much!


Dubai police app is the best way to go about it. Otherwise the whole process is mentioned on their website. You need to check with relavant state in which you lived to follow the process. The list of documents is mentioned and the process is defined clearly. Sure you can msg me

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Guys any update about EOI round of 20/09/2017


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Guys any update about EOI round of 20/09/2017


tony and other friends??????? waiting for your comments!!!


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

There is a September link. This link was for August which is over. Everyone has been commenting on the September one and now will all move to october link


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aviator505 (May 10, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hey Rabs, I was away for a long weekend, less than 24 hours from D-Day for you.
> 
> Expecting Non pros to move from 3rd August up to close to 19th September - that is 47 days movement and you are in the first half of that movement - so looking very solid for good news tomorrow
> 
> Tony


Hey Tony,
Hope u are doing fine.Need your expert advise mate as m clueless about predictions here!
I submitted my EOI on 20th april 2017 with 65 points for 261313 code.
Any idea with the recent proceedings when can i expect an invite for 189 subclass.
Thanks in advance.
Cheers!


----------



## balweet21 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hello everyone
can anyone guide on how to obtain 5 points from NAATI.

thanks in advance.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi friends,

I Have submitted 189 with 65 points on 29th Aug 2017 for 261313. I have also submitted 190 with 70 points on 29th AUg. can someone help me to know, is there any of you who got the invite for 190 NSW with 70 points?

When i can i expect my invitation for 190 NSW for software engineering. 

Much appreciate your help. Thanks.


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

No Brother  We are on the same page. I have lodged my EOI on June 12th at 65 points for Visa 189 and 70 points for Visa 190 NSW. Yet to hear from the authorities. You are almost there as the current Visa date of effect is Feb 21st, 2017.


----------



## Ravicrm09 (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi, I recently got invited for 189 Visa and I have submitted my application that has my spouse as my dependent. I'm yet to be granted the Visa. My query is we are expecting our first baby soon(in a couple of weeks of time). Should I notify the DIBP about the situation via "change in circumstances" or should I apply for the baby's visa after He/She's born. Please provide your inputs.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Ravicrm09 said:


> Hi, I recently got invited for 189 Visa and I have submitted my application that has my spouse as my dependent. I'm yet to be granted the Visa. My query is we are expecting our first baby soon(in a couple of weeks of time). Should I notify the DIBP about the situation via "change in circumstances" or should I apply for the baby's visa after He/She's born. Please provide your inputs.


Notify DIBP as soon as he/she is born. Get included the baby in this application itself


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

balweet21 said:


> Hello everyone
> can anyone guide on how to obtain 5 points from NAATI.
> 
> thanks in advance.
> ...


+1

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

I submitted an EOI on 27th September with 60 points Civil Eng. and this coming February I will complete five years of experience and I will be eligible for five more points and my points will become 65 ... will the EOI update itself or should I submit it again ? I hope that I will get the invitation before that  ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## netsatan7 (Jul 26, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Dubai police app is the best way to go about it. Otherwise the whole process is mentioned on their website. You need to check with relavant state in which you lived to follow the process. The list of documents is mentioned and the process is defined clearly. Sure you can msg me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hi Have you received your Clearance Certificate, I applied for my wife and received it within hours. On the other hand, mine is still under process. Any idea why it would get delayed?


----------



## venkatesh_k_s (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi All,

I am a Mechanical Engineer at 60 points for 189 visa and 65 points for 190 visa and plan to submit EOI by end Dec-17. Could anyone please advise what could be the waiting time for invitation or chances are remote at this score. 

Much appreciate a reply.


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

venkatesh_k_s said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a Mechanical Engineer at 60 points for 189 visa and 65 points for 190 visa and plan to submit EOI by end Dec-17. Could anyone please advise what could be the waiting time for invitation or chances are remote at this score.
> 
> Much appreciate a reply.



As per the current trend an invite for a 60 pointer is a distant dream and that too by submitting by dec 17...so better u try to improve your points..by submitting an eoi with 60 points in dec,u’l not be receiving an invite atleast until april 2018 n maybe even more as 60 pointer invites hsnt startd yet till date..improving ur points buddy.dats the best option


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatesh_k_s (Jul 8, 2017)

Stevefranc said:


> As per the current trend an invite for a 60 pointer is a distant dream and that too by submitting by dec 17...so better u try to improve your points..by submitting an eoi with 60 points in dec,u’l not be receiving an invite atleast until april 2018 n maybe even more as 60 pointer invites hsnt startd yet till date..improving ur points buddy.dats the best option
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Steve for your response. Much appreciate it.


----------



## bhaskarkumar (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello guys,

I know there are many people waiting for the invite with 65 points for 189 & 75 points NSW. But just curious to know if still there are any chances to hear from DBIP?

Please share your thoughts!

Thanks
B

--------------------------------------------
*ANZSCO Code: 233914 Engineering Technologist*
Age: 30
Education: 15
PTE: 20
EOI submitted - *189 (65 points)* : *04 Jan 2018*
EOI submitted - *190 (75 points)* (SS: 5 + Spouse points: 5): *04 Jan 2018*

Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged:


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

vjsharma89 said:


> Ofcourse they do.
> EOI date of effect for 341111 currently is 21/01/2017 at 65 points.


Hello dear,

Can you please tell me where can I check that last cutoff points for 341111 ?

As you mentioned it is 65, from where you can fetch such data ?

Thank you


----------



## itzhak8714 (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello everyone. I know I have posted this already but can anyone tell me when can I expect an invite. I am a mechanical engineer with 65 points and my doe is 23 September 2017. I appreciate any insights on my case. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HARESHNN said:


> Hello dear,
> 
> Can you please tell me where can I check that last cutoff points for 341111 ?
> 
> ...


You can check in Skillselect 

Cheers


----------



## Ravicrm09 (Sep 28, 2017)

I had lodged my visa application in August 2017 and waiting for my 189 Visa.We already had our Health exam done in Feb '17 when we were in Australia on 457.

My Question is if we do not get the Visa by the end of Feb, will we have to undergo the medical exam once again? I'm thinking it's only going to add to the delay.. any inputs?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ravicrm09 said:


> I had lodged my visa application in August 2017 and waiting for my 189 Visa.We already had our Health exam done in Feb '17 when we were in Australia on 457.
> 
> My Question is if we do not get the Visa by the end of Feb, will we have to undergo the medical exam once again? I'm thinking it's only going to add to the delay.. any inputs?


Theoretically your medical has to be valid on the date of grant and IED will b based within that period 

But in practice, many members have reported that they were not asked to do the medical tests again although they expired during processing , while some were asked

So it’s at the discretion of the CO apparently 

If I were in your shoes, I would not do the test proactively and wait for the CO to ask me to do it again

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ravicrm09 said:


> I had lodged my visa application in August 2017 and waiting for my 189 Visa.We already had our Health exam done in Feb '17 when we were in Australia on 457.
> 
> My Question is if we do not get the Visa by the end of Feb, will we have to undergo the medical exam once again? I'm thinking it's only going to add to the delay.. any inputs?


457 normally doesn’t require HIV to be done 
Did you get it done ?

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bhaskarkumar said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I know there are many people waiting for the invite with 65 points for 189 & 75 points NSW. But just curious to know if still there are any chances to hear from DBIP?
> 
> ...


with 75 points chances are very good.


----------



## Ravicrm09 (Sep 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 457 normally doesn’t require HIV to be done
> Did you get it done ?
> 
> Cheers


I think I did


----------



## Coolgirl78 (Jan 4, 2016)

HARESHNN said:


> Hello dear,
> 
> Can you please tell me where can I check that last cutoff points for 341111 ?
> 
> ...


Hi Hareshh,
Could you please help to know more about the process of skill assessment for Electrician? Thanks.


----------



## richardsibanda84 (Jul 24, 2017)

Coolgirl78 said:


> Hi Hareshh,
> Could you please help to know more about the process of skill assessment for Electrician? Thanks.


hello
As an electrician you got two options TRA or Vetassess.


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

Coolgirl78 said:


> Hi Hareshh,
> Could you please help to know more about the process of skill assessment for Electrician? Thanks.


I had my assessment with Vetassess. There were 2 different stages of assessment. 1st was Document verification and 2nd was electrician's Practical test (other anzcode may have technical interview thru skype but an Electrician has to face Practical test).
You can call me in you need further info.
Regards,
Haresh
<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------

